# knitting tea party friday 29 december '17



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party Friday 29 December '17

It's 13° but feels like 3° outside. The sun was out for a while and warmed things up in my place. I have my little heater under the desk which keeps me toasty warm. Heidi would say it was warm in my apartment yet I am wearing a fleece jacket zipped to the neck. Drinking cold milk doesn't help. Lol I'm thinking of heating some milk for some hot chocolate.

I can't believe it is the end of the year already. Where did all the time go? One of my goals this year is to buy a new mattress in a regular/full size. I have a queen - have no idea why I bought such a big bed. I'm an edge sleeper so really don't need that much room. When I had the dogs they slept in bed with me and I needed the space. It would also give me more room in the bedroom.

PARSLEY PESTO PASTA WITH BLISTERED TOMATOES

$10.20 RECIPE / $2.03 SERVING
Total Cost $10.20 recipe / $2.04 serving
Servings 5

INGREDIENTS

PARSLEY PESTO
1 bunch Italian (flat leaf) parsley $0.77
1/2 cup grated Parmesan $0.69
2 cloves garlic $0.16
1/4 tsp salt $0.02
1 fresh lemon $0.79
6 Tbsp olive oil $0.96

BLISTERED TOMATOES
1 Tbsp olive oil $0.16
2 pints cherry tomatoes $4.00
salt and pepper to taste $0.05

BOWLS
1 lb pasta (any shape) $1.00
5 fried eggs (optional) $1.60

INSTRUCTIONS
1. Rinse the parsley and drain well. Pull the leaves from the stems and place them in a food processor with the Parmesan, garlic, salt, zest and juice from half the lemon (about 2 Tbsp juice). Pulse the ingredients until they are finely chopped. Slowly add the olive oil through the spout while the processor is running until a smooth paste forms. Set the pesto aside.
2. Heat a large skillet over medium flame. Add one tablespoon olive oil, then tilt the skillet to coat the surface. Add the tomatoes and cook 7-10 minutes, stirring occasionally. Avoid stirring the tomatoes too often to allow them time to blister on the hot skillet. As they cook the skins will burst and the tomatoes will release juice, which will thicken into a semi-sweet glaze. Season with salt and pepper to taste.
3. Bring a large pot of water to a boil for the pasta. Cook the pasta in the boiling water according to the package directions, or until al dente. Reserve a small amount of the starchy cooking water, then drain the pasta in a colander. 
5. Allow the pasta to cool slightly, then return it to the pot (with the heat turned off). Add the pesto, then toss to coat. If the pasta is too dry or clumps, sprinkle a little of the reserved cooking water on top to loosen.
6. Divide the pasta among five bowls, top with a scoop of the blistered cherry tomatoes, scraping up some of the sweet glaze from the skillet as well. Top each bowl with a fried egg, if desired.

http://www.budgetbytes.com/2015/09/parsley-pesto-pasta-with-blistered-tomatoes/

Honey-Mustard Pork with Spinach and Smashed White Beans

By: Breana Lai - EatingWell Test Kitchen Manager
4 servings

Ingredients 
1¼ pounds pork tenderloin, trimmed
½ teaspoon salt, divided
½ teaspoon ground pepper
3 tablespoons extra-virgin olive oil, divided 
1 pound mature spinach, chopped
2 cloves garlic, minced
1½ teaspoons chopped fresh sage
¼ teaspoon crushed red pepper
2 (15 ounce) cans low-sodium cannellini beans, rinsed
¾ cup low-sodium chicken broth, divided
3 tablespoons honey
2 tablespoons whole-grain mustard

Preparation
1. Preheat oven to 425°F.
2. Season pork with ¼ teaspoon salt and pepper. Heat 1 tablespoon oil in a large ovenproof skillet over medium-high heat. Add pork and cook, turning often, until browned on all sides, 3 to 5 minutes total. Transfer the pan to the oven. Roast until an instant-read thermometer inserted in the center registers 145°F, 12 to 15 minutes.
3. Meanwhile, heat 1 tablespoon oil in a large pot over medium-high heat. Add spinach and ⅛ teaspoon salt; cook, stirring, until wilted, 2 to 3 minutes. Transfer to a bowl; cover to keep warm.
4. Heat the remaining 1 tablespoon oil in the pot over medium heat. Add garlic, sage and crushed red pepper; cook for 30 seconds. Add beans, ½ cup broth and the remaining ⅛ teaspoon salt. Mash with a potato masher until almost smooth. Reduce heat and cook, stirring often, until hot, about 5 minutes. Remove from heat and cover.
5. Transfer the pork to a clean cutting board and let rest for 5 minutes. 
6. Add honey, mustard and the remaining ¼ cup broth to the pan (the handle will be hot). Bring to a boil over medium-high heat, scraping up any browned bits. Reduce heat and simmer until thickened slightly, 1 to 2 minutes.
7. Slice the pork. Serve with the spinach, mashed beans and sauce.

Nutrition information:
Serving size: 3½ oz. pork, ¾ cup spinach, ½ cup beans & 1 Tbsp. sauce
•	Per serving: 499 calories; 17 g fat(3 g sat); 10 g fiber; 44 g carbohydrates; 43 g protein; 221 mcg folate; 92 mg cholesterol; 15 g sugars; 13 g added sugars; 10,687 IU vitamin A; 32 mg vitamin C; 188 mg calcium; 7 mg iron; 727 mg sodium; 1,633 mg potassium
•	Nutrition Bonus: Vitamin A (214% daily value), Folate (55% dv), Vitamin C (53% dv), Iron (39% dv)
•	Carbohydrate Servings: 3
•	Exchanges: 4½ lean pro, 2 fat, 1 veg, 1½ starch, 1 other carbohydrate

http://www.eatingwell.com/recipe/260932/honey-mustard-pork-with-spinach-smashed-white-beans/?did=198266&utm_campaign=ew_nosh_120617&utm_source=etg-newsletter&utm_medium=email&cid=198266&mid=10443552328

Creamy Chicken and Wild Rice Soup - Slow Cooker

YIELD: 6-8 servings, about 12 cups
PREP TIME: 20 minutes
COOK TIME: 2 hours, 50 minutes (on high); 6 hours, 10 minutes (on low)
TOTAL TIME: 3 hours, 10 minutes (on high); 6 hours, 30 minutes (on low)

Ingredients:
2 teaspoons extra-virgin olive oil
3 medium carrots, peeled and 1/4-inch diced (about 2 cups)
3 medium celery stalks, 1/4-inch diced (about 1 cup)
1 small russet potato, peeled and 1/4-inch diced (about 1 cup)
1/2 medium yellow onion, diced (about 1/2 cup)
2 teaspoons poultry seasoning
1/2 teaspoon kosher salt, plus additional to taste
1/4 teaspoon black pepper, plus additional to taste
1 cup uncooked wild rice (or whole grain wild rice blend)
1 1/2 pounds boneless, skinless chicken breasts (about 3 medium breasts), trimmed of excess fat
5 to 6 cups low-sodium chicken stock, divided
2 tablespoons unsalted butter
1/3 cup all-purpose flour
2 3/4 cup 2% milk, plus additional as needed

Directions:
1. Lightly coat a 5-quart or larger slow cooker with nonstick spray. Heat the olive oil in a large, nonstick pan over medium high. Add the carrots, celery, potato, and onion, and cook until the vegetables are beginning to soften, about 8 to 10 minutes. 
2. Stir in the poultry seasoning, salt, and pepper and cook 30 additional seconds. Remove from the heat and transfer to the bottom of the slow cooker.
3. Rinse the wild rice, then add to the slow cooker with the vegetables. 
4. Arrange the chicken breasts on top, then pour in 4 cups of the chicken stock. Cover and cook on low for 6 to 7 hours or high for 2 1/2 to 3 1/2 hours, until the rice is tender and the chicken is cooked through. 
5. Remove the chicken to a plate or cutting board and let cool slightly. With two forks or your fingers, shred the chicken, then return to the slow cooker. Place on low to keep warm. 
Note: If the chicken finishes cooking before the rice, remove it first so that it does not overcook, then re-cover the slow cooker and continue cooking until the rice is tender.
6. Once the chicken and rice are cooked, melt the butter in a medium saucepan over medium heat. Once the butter is completely melted, sprinkle the flour over the top. Whisk and cook until the flour is golden brown, about 1 minute. Pour in the 2 3/4 cups milk a few splashes at a time, whisking as you go to remove any lumps. Bring to a gentle boil, then reduce the heat to a simmer. Let cook, stirring often, until the mixture thickens, about 4 minutes.
7. Pour the milk mixture into the slow cooker and stir to combine. 
Note: If you'd like a thinner soup, stir in additional chicken stock until your desired consistency is reached. 
8. Add additional salt and/or pepper to taste. Serve hot.

Notes:
•	Store leftovers in the refrigerator for up to 5 days or freeze for up to 3 months. Let thaw overnight, then reheat in the microwave or on the stovetop with additional chicken stock, milk, or water to thin the soup as desired.
•	To make dairy free: Substitute the butter for vegan butter and the milk for unsweetened soy milk or almond milk. Note that the mixture may not be as creamy or may take longer to thicken.
•	To make gluten free: Omit the flour in step 3. With a fork, firmly whisk 1/4 cup of cornstarch into the milk before adding the milk to the melted butter. Stir to combine and let simmer, stirring often, until thickened.

NUTRITION INFORMATION: Serving Size: 1 (of 8), about 1 1/2 cups
Amount Per Serving: Calories: 280 Calories - Total Fat: 8g - Saturated Fat: 3g - Cholesterol: 56mg - Sodium: 340mg - Carbohydrates: 29g - Fiber: 2g - Sugar: 6g - Protein: 24g

http://www.wellplated.com/creamy-chicken-and-wild-rice-soup-slow-cooker/

GARLIC PARMESAN KALE PASTA MEAL PREP

THIS MEAL PREP INCLUDES:
Garlic Parmesan Kale Pasta: $3.37
Garlic Marinated Chicken (see recipe below): $6.53
1 pint Blistered Tomatoes (see photos below): $1.99
Total Cost: $11.89
Cost per serving: $2.97
NO LEFTOVERS, YAY! 

For this meal prep I prepared the marinade for the chicken first, then prepared the Garlic Parmesan Kale Pasta while the chicken was marinating. Once the pasta was finished, I quickly cooked the chicken and tomatoes, then assembled everything. So easy! This Garlic Marinated Chicken is bursting with flavor and works just as well on the grill as it does in a skillet on the stove top!

Total Cost $3.37 recipe / $0.84 serving
Prep Time 45 minutes
Cook Time 15 minutes
Total Time 1 hour
Servings 4

INGREDIENTS
1/4 cup olive oil $0.52
1/4 cup lemon juice $0.18
3 cloves garlic, minced $0.24
1/2 Tbsp dried oregano $0.15
1/2 tsp salt $0.02
Freshly cracked pepper $0.05
1.5 lbs. boneless skinless chicken breasts* $5.37

INSTRUCTIONS
1. Add the olive oil, lemon juice, garlic, oregano, salt, and pepper to a large zip top bag, or a large shallow dish. Close the bag and massage to combine the ingredients, or stir the ingredients in the dish until combined.
2. Filet each chicken breast into two thinner pieces. 
3. Place the pieces in the bag or dish, making sure the chicken pieces are completely covered in marinade. Marinate the chicken for 30 minutes up to 8 hours, turning occasionally to maximize the chicken's contact with the marinade.
4. When ready to cook, heat a large skillet over medium flame. Transfer the chicken from the marinade to the hot skillet and cook on each side until well browned and cooked through (about 5-7 minutes each side, depending on the size of the pieces). I cooked two pieces at a time to avoid over crowding the skillet, which can cause juices to pool and prevents browning. Discard the excess marinade.
5. Transfer the cooked chicken from the skillet to a cutting board and let rest for five minutes before slicing and serving.
RECIPE NOTES: *This marinade can also be used for chicken thighs. The amount of marinade listed in the recipe can handle about 4-6 chicken thighs, depending on their size.

http://www.budgetbytes.com/2017/12/garlic-parmesa

Chicken and Spinach Soup with Fresh Pesto

Recipe by Nancy Baggett for EatingWell.

5 servings

Ingredients 
2 teaspoons plus 1 tablespoon extra-virgin olive oil, divided
½ cup carrot or diced red bell pepper
1 large boneless, skinless chicken breast (about 8 ounces), cut into quarters
1 large clove garlic, minced 
5 cups reduced-sodium chicken broth
1½ teaspoons dried marjoram
6 ounces baby spinach, coarsely chopped
1 15-ounce can cannellini beans or great northern beans, rinsed
¼ cup grated Parmesan cheese
⅓ cup lightly packed fresh basil leaves
Freshly ground pepper to taste
¾ cup plain or herbed multigrain croutons for garnish (optional)

Preparation
1. Heat 2 teaspoons oil in a large saucepan or Dutch oven over medium-high heat. 
2. Add carrot (or bell pepper) and chicken; cook, turning the chicken and stirring frequently, until the chicken begins to brown, 3 to 4 minutes. 
3. Add garlic and cook, stirring, for 1 minute more. 
4.Stir in broth and marjoram; bring to a boil over high heat. 
5. Reduce the heat and simmer, stirring occasionally, until the chicken is cooked through, about 5 minutes.
6. With a slotted spoon, transfer the chicken pieces to a clean cutting board to cool.
7. Add spinach and beans to the pot and bring to a gentle boil. Cook for 5 minutes to blend the flavors.
8. Combine the remaining 1 tablespoon oil, Parmesan and basil in a food processor (a mini processor works well). Process until a coarse paste forms adding a little water and scraping down the sides as necessary.
9. Cut the chicken into bite-size pieces. 
10. Stir the chicken and pesto into the pot. Season with pepper. Heat until hot. Garnish with croutons, if desired.

Nutrition information
•	Serving size: about 1½ cups
•	Per serving: 226 calories; 9 g fat(2 g sat); 6 g fiber; 18 g carbohydrates; 19 g protein; 77 mcg folate; 28 mg cholesterol; 2 g sugars; 0 g added sugars; 3,866 IU vitamin A; 29 mg vitamin C; 93 mg calcium; 2 mg iron; 211 mg sodium; 525 mg potassium
•	Nutrition Bonus: Vitamin A (77% daily value), Vitamin C (48% dv)
•	Carbohydrate Servings: 1
•	Exchanges: 1 starch, 1 vegetable, 2 lean meat, 1 fat

http://www.eatingwell.com/recipe/252453/chicken-spinach-soup-with-fresh-pesto/?did=204167&utm_campaign=ew_nosh_122417&utm_source=etg-newsletter&utm_medium=email&cid=204167&mid=10759954065

Sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Gluten-Free Apple Stuffed Acorn Squash Recipe

Ingredients:
2 medium acorn squash
3 tablespoons olive oil or coconut oil, divided
1/2 cup minced shallots
2 apples,* peeled, cored and cubed, about 2 cups
1/2 cup dried cranberries or dried cherries
1/4 cup maple syrup or maple sugar
2 tablespoons fresh-squeezed orange juice
1/2 teaspoon ground cinnamon
1/2 teaspoon each salt and pepper

Directions:
1. Preheat the oven to 400 degrees.
2. Cut acorn squash in half lengthwise and scoop out the seeds and strings.
3. Brush 1 tablespoon olive or coconut oil over the cut surface. Place squash cut side down in a glass or clay baking dish. Add water to cover the bottom of the pan (about ½ inch) and bake in preheated oven for 30 to 35 minutes, until tender. Discard water.
4. Heat the remaining olive or coconut oil in a large skillet and sauté the shallots for about 3 minutes, stirring until softened. Add the apple and cook about 3 minutes more, stirring until blended.
5. Add the cranberries, maple syrup or sugar, orange juice, cinnamon, salt and pepper. Cover and cook about 5 minutes.
6. Spoon the stuffing into the squash cavities and bake uncovered 15 to 20 minutes more. Serve hot.
Each serving contains 336 calories, 11g total fat, 1g saturated fat, 0g trans fat, 0mg cholesterol, 64g carbohydrate, 302mg sodium, 5g fiber, 3g protein

Note: *TIP Fuji, Gala, Rome or Braeburn apples are good choices for this dish.

http://www.glutenfreeandmore.com/recipes/apple_stuffed_acorn_squash-1563-1.html?ET=livingwithout:e302501:2062369a:&st=email&s=p_ROTW122117

Honey Ricotta Dip with Pistachio and Apricot

Creamy Honey Ricotta Dip with Pistachio, Apricot, and Cream Cheese. This sweet ricotta dip is easy to make and delicious with crackers or bread.

YIELD: 12 servings
PREP TIME: 10 minutes
TOTAL TIME: 10 minutes

Ingredients:
8 ounces reduced-fat cream cheese, softened to room temperature
8 ounces part-skim ricotta, at room temperature
3 tablespoons honey, divided
Pinch kosher salt
1/2 cup dried apricot halves, finely diced
1/4 cup shelled, roasted, and salted pistachios, chopped
Buttery entertainment-style crackers, for serving

Directions:
1. In a large mixing bowl, beat together the cream cheese, ricotta, 2 tablespoons honey, and salt until smooth. Taste and add additional salt or honey as desired. 
2. Gently stir in the apricots.
3. Transfer to a serving dish and smooth the top. 
4. Sprinkle with pistachios and drizzle with remaining 1 tablespoon honey. 
5. Serve immediately or refrigerate until ready to serve.

Make-ahead tip: Prepare dip base up to 2 days in advance. Top with pistachios and final drizzle of honey just before serving.

NUTRITION INFORMATION: Serving Size: 1 (of 12), about 3 tablespoons - Calories: 115 Calories - Total Fat: 7g - Saturated Fat: 4g - Cholesterol: 19mg - Sodium: 124mg - Carbohydrates: 10g - Fiber: 1g - Sugar: 8g - Protein: 4g

Note: If you have any ricotta dip leftover, it would also make an excellent upgrade to the classic Italian combo of ricotta cheese and honey on toast. Post holiday breakfast perhaps?

http://www.wellplated.com/honey-ricotta-dip/

Festive Refrigerator Cookies

Here is another refrigerator cookie to add to your collection.
I make these at Christmas and if you cut the cherries into a little larger pieces, these cookie slices will add some colour to your Christmas cookie tray.
The nuts you use will change up the flavour. I'm not sure which I like better, using the almonds or using the pecans. They are both great!

Ingredients
1 cup soft unsalted butter
3/4 cup sugar
1/2 teaspoon vanilla
1/4 teaspoon salt
2 cups flour
1 cup finely chopped pecans or almonds 
1/2 cup each, red glace cherries and green glace cherries, quartered

Directions
1. Cream butter and sugar.
2. Add vanilla, salt and flour, mixing well.
3. Add nuts and cherries and knead dough to distribute them evenly.
4. Form into 2 rolls and wrap each tightly in waxed paper.
5. Chill rolls overnight
6. Slice and bake at 375 degrees for about 10 minutes. Do not over brown them.

http://www.mennonitegirlscancook.ca/2017/12/festive-refrigerator-cookies.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+MennoniteGirlsCanCook+%28Mennonite+Girls+Can+Cook%29

CRANBERRY SAUCE CAKE

POSTED BY LORI LANGE 
This Cranberry Sauce Cake is a good way to use up leftover cranberry sauce from the holidays!

YIELD: 12 SERVINGS
PREP TIME: 20 MINUTES
COOK TIME: 60 MINUTES

INGREDIENTS:
CAKE:
3 cups all-purpose flour
1 1/2 cups granulated white sugar
1 cup mayonnaise
One 16-ounce can whole berry cranberry sauce
1/3 cup orange juice
1 tablespoon grated orange zest
1 teaspoon baking soda
1 teaspoon salt
1 teaspoon orange extract
1 cup chopped walnuts

ICING:
1 cup powdered sugar, sifted
1 to 2 tablespoons orange juice
DIRECTIONS:
1. Preheat oven to 350° F. Spray a 10-inch tube pan generously with nonstick spray.
2, In a large bowl, combine all cake ingredients, stirring in nuts last. Pour batter into prepared pan.
3. Bake 60 to 70 minutes. Cool in pan for 10 minutes, then remove to a wire rack and cool completely.
4. In a medium bowl, combine icing ingredients- adding enough juice to create a drizzling consistency. Drizzle icing over cake.

TIPS: Add orange extract to icing for more orange flavor. If you are unable to locate orange extract, you may leave it out... but the orange flavor won't be quite as pronounced.

http://www.recipegirl.com/2017/12/19/cranberry-sauce-cake/

Vegan Cauliflower Alfredo

4 servings

Ingredients
2 cups small cauliflower florets
2 cloves garlic
8 ounces whole-wheat fettuccine
½ cup "no-chicken" broth (see Tip) or vegetable broth
¼ cup plain unsweetened almond milk
2 tablespoons extra-virgin olive oil 
1 teaspoon Dijon mustard
½ teaspoon salt¼ teaspoon ground white or black pepper 
¼ cup chopped fresh herbs, such as chives, basil and/or parsley

Preparation
1. Bring 1 inch water to a boil in a large saucepan fitted with a steamer basket. Add cauliflower and garlic; cover and steam until very tender, about 10 minutes.
2. Meanwhile, bring a large saucepan of water to a boil. Cook fettuccine according to package directions. Drain well. Return the pasta to the pot.
3. Transfer the cauliflower and garlic to a blender. Add broth, almond milk, oil, mustard, salt and pepper. Blend until very smooth and creamy. Pour the sauce over the pasta and toss to coat. Serve topped with herbs.

Tip: Chicken-flavored broth, a vegetarian broth despite its name, is preferable to vegetable broth in some recipes for its hearty, rich flavor. Often called "no-chicken broth," it can be found with the soups in the natural-foods section of most supermarkets.
Nutrition information: Serving size: 1 cup - Per serving: 284 calories; 9 g fat(1 g sat); 7 g fiber; 45 g carbohydrates; 9 g protein; 75 mcg folate; 0 cholesterol; 3 g sugars; 0 g added sugars; 162 IU vitamin A; 30 mg vitamin C; 63 mg calcium; 2 mg iron; 401 mg sodium; 433 mg potassium

Nutrition Bonus: Vitamin C (50% daily value)
Carbohydrate Servings: 3
Exchanges: 2½ starch, 1½ fat, ½ vegetable

http://www.eatingwell.com/recipe/260600/vegan-cauliflower-alfredo/

Sundried Tomato, Spinach, and Cheese Stuffed Chicken

Ingredients
Two large chicken breasts
3/4 cup Kraft Sun Dried Tomato Vinaigrette Dressing & Marinade
(salt and pepper and olive oil would also work fine)
1/2 cup sundried tomatoes
1/2 cup roughly chopped spinach
1/2 cup feta cheese
1/2 cup mozzarella cheese

Directions
1. Marinate the chicken breasts in the dressing for a few hours (I actually skipped this step. I just dumped some on right before I cooked them because I was doing it last minute).
2. With a large sharp knife, carefully cut the chicken breasts like hot dog buns. Don't cut all the way through.
3. Open the chicken breasts up where you cut them and layer on the remaining ingredients. It's okay if you can't fit all of it in, you can just leave some out. Just squish in as much as you can. Stick a couple of toothpicks in near the opening to keep it all together.
4. Heat up a pan (I used a cast iron skillet) and sear the meat on both sides. 
Note: You can lower the heat and continue cooking the meat on the stove until it's done or, if you're using a cast iron skillet, you can put the pan in the oven at about 375ºF. You could also just completely cook it in the oven on a baking sheet if you don't feel like searing it. Just make sure you cook it until the center reaches 165ºF on a thermometer .

http://www.yammiesnoshery.com/2015/05/sun-dried-tomato-spinach-and-cheese.html#ERsJY3utUs23B3dO.99

Butternut Squash and Turkey Chili

Recipe by: C Polencheck

50 m
12 [email protected]/serv

Ingredients
2 tablespoons olive oil
onion, chopped
2 cloves garlic, 
1 pound ground turkey breast
1 pound butternut squash - peeled, seeded and cut into 1-inch dice
1/2 cup chicken broth
1 (4.5 ounce) can chopped green chilies
2 (14.5 ounce) cans petite diced tomatoes
1 (15 ounce) can kidney beans with liquid
1 (15.5 ounce) can white hominy, drained
1 (8 ounce) can tomato sauce
1 tablespoon chili powder
1 tablespoon ground cumin
1 teaspoon garlic salt

Directions
1. Heat the olive oil in a large pot over medium heat. 
2. Stir in the onion and garlic; cook and stir for 3 minutes.
3. Then add the turkey, and stir until crumbly and no longer pink.
4. Add the butternut squash, chicken broth, green chilies, tomatoes, kidney beans, hominy, and tomato sauce; season with chili powder, cumin, and garlic salt. 
5. Bring to a simmer, then reduce heat to medium-low, cover, and simmer until the squash is tender, about 20 minutes.

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/131107/butternut-squash-and-turkey-chili/?prop26=easyhealthy&prop25=10562295241&prop27=2017-12-13&did=200725-20171213

SOUTHERN GREEN BEANS AND POTATOES WITH VIDALIA ONION AND BACON RECIPE

AUTHOR: BY AMY JOHNSON
YIELD: 8

INGREDIENTS:
5 slices bacon
1 medium Vidalia onion, diced (any sweet onion may be substituted)
2 pounds fresh whole green beans, ends removed
1 1/2 cups low-sodium chicken broth
2 teaspoons garlic salt, divided
1/2 teaspoon black pepper, divided
2 pounds small red/new potatoes, halved
2 tablespoons butter, cubed

DIRECTIONS:
1. In a dutch oven or large pot over medium heat, cook bacon until crisp. Transfer bacon with a slotted spoon to paper towels to cool. Leave bacon fat in pan.
2. Add diced onion to the bacon fat. Cook over medium heat for 2-3 minutes or until onion softens.
3. Add green beans, chicken stock, 1 teaspoon of garlic salt, and 1/4 teaspoon black pepper. Stir together. Lower heat to a simmer, cover and cook for 30 minutes.
4. Uncover sprinkle 1/2 teaspoon garlic salt over beans. Arrange halved potatoes over the green beans. Dot tops of potatoes with cubed butter. 
5. Sprinkle remaining 1/2 teaspoon of garlic salt and 1/4 teaspoon pepper over top. Cover and simmer for another 30 minutes or until potatoes are done (fork-tender).
6. Stir to incorporate. Crumble the cooked bacon and sprinkle over top. Serve warm.

http://shewearsmanyhats.com/southern-green-beans-potatoes-vidalia-onion-bacon/


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Maple Glazed Ham

Prep Time: 15 mins
Cook Time: 1 hrs 30 mins
Total Time: 1 hrs 45 mins

Course: Christmas, Easter, Festive
Servings: 20 - 25 people
Calories: 275 kcal
Author: Nagi | RecipeTin Eats

Ingredients
4 - 5 kg / 8 - 10 lb leg ham, bone in, skin on (Note 1)
Cloves (for studding the ham) (optional - mainly for decorative purposes)
2 oranges , cut into quarters
1 cup water

Glaze
3/4 cup maple syrup, real (not artificial) (or substitute with honey)
3/4 cup brown sugar, packed
3 tbsp dijon mustard
3/4 tsp ground cinnamon
1/2 tsp All Spice (or nutmeg)
Instructions
1. Preheat the oven to 300F/150C (all oven types). Arrange shelf in lower third so the ham will be sitting in the centre of the oven (not right at the top of the oven, this causes more uneven cooking on surface).
2. Place the Glaze ingredients in a bowl and mix until combined.
3. Remove the skin of the ham, ensuring you leave the fat on (Note 3 for steps, step photos below and refer recipe video below).
4. Use a small sharp knife to cut 2.5cm / 1" diamonds across the fat surface of the ham. Avoid cutting into the meat.

Glaze and Baking
1. Place the ham in a large baking dish.
2. Squeeze the juice of 1 orange (4 quarters) over the ham. Then place them along with the remaining orange into the baking dish around the ham.
3. Rub/brush a little bit of Glaze on the underside of the ham. Then slather about 2/3 of the remaining Glaze on the top and sides of the ham, including the cut face (save some for basting).
4. Insert a clove in the intersection of the cross of each diamond on the surface (optional).
5. Pour the water in the baking dish, then place in the oven.
6. Bake for 1 1/2 hrs, basting very generously every 30 minutes, or until sticky and golden. At the first 30 minutes, slather with remaining glaze, then after that, spoon over pan juices very generously (or dab with brush). Rotate pan if required to brown evenly.
7. Allow to rest for at least 15 minutes before serving. Baste, baste, baste before serving - as the glaze in the pan cools, it thickens which it means is "paints" the ham even better - but be sure to save pan juices for drizzling. 
8. Wrap handle with baking paper and ribbon if desired. Remove cloves. Then slice thinly - try to get a bit of the glaze on every slice! 
9. Personal preference whether to serve at room temp or warm, I like warm. I also like to drizzle with pan juices - it looks messier but tastes fabulous. Drizzle sparingly as the glaze flavour is intense! Note juices need to be warm for drizzling, it thickens when cooled.

Recipe Notes
1. HAM: Make sure you get the ham with the skin on. Between the skin and the ham is a layer of fat which is what makes this ham gorgeously sticky. There are some hams which come with the skin and fat removed. Though you can use this recipe for those hams too, you won't get the sticky exterior you see in the photo.

Buy the best ham you can afford. The more you pay, the better the quality (read in post for description of difference). However, for an economical option, I can recommend the Woolworths Smoked Ham Leg for $9/kg (I used a half leg). I was very impressed with how great it was for such good value. There is an even cheaper one for $6/kg - I bypassed this because it wasn't smoked and looked a bit pale.

Also, make sure you get a cooked ready-to-eat ham, not a raw one (also referred to as "gammon"). All ham sold in Australia in supermarkets is ready-to-eat but if you get your ham from the butcher, double check that it's not raw. If you have a raw ham (gammon), this recipe is not suitable.

2. Any larger than 5 kg/10 lb ham, scale the glaze by using the recipe slider (click on the Servings)

3. Removing the skin of the ham (refer VIDEO and step by step photos below):
- Using a small knife, cut through the skin around the top of the ham handle.
- On the cut surface of the ham (i.e. the side that the pink ham is showing), run the knife between the skin and the fat, then insert your fingers and run your fingers around the ham to separate it even more. Leave as much fat as possible - that's what makes your ham gorgeous and golden.
- Starting in one corner, peel back the skin. As you pull back more, insert your fingers between the fat and the skin to assist. Use knife if required to assist.
- Repeat with the skin on the underside of the ham.

4. SERVING: I like to place the uncut ham on the table as a centrepiece, then when ready to eat, slice it and pile the slices onto a plate. Add orange quarters for decoration, then drizzle over pan juices if desired (or serve on the side). Mustard is also great - Dijon and/or Hot.

5. MAKE AHEAD OPTIONS

a) PREPARE THEN BAKE FRESH: Remove skin, cut fat, insert cloves, make glaze. Then refrigerate until required, then glaze etc and bake on the day of per recipe.

b) COOK AHEAD: Elevate the handle of the ham by propping it on the edge of the baking dish (or use ramekin) so the surface of the ham is as level as possible. Then follow recipe but bake at 180C/350F for around 1 hour, basting every 20 minutes, until golden and sticky. Then cover loosely with foil and cool, then refrigerate. To reheat, remove from fridge and bring to room temperature, then reheat covered loosely with foil in a 160C/320F oven for 40 minutes or until a metal skewer inserted into the middle comes out warm. When the inside is warm, remove foil and baste, then bake until the surface is sticky and golden - it should not take long.

The juices thicken into a jelly when cool so it needs to be reheated (microwave is fine).

DO NOT MICROWAVE!!! It can make the fat diamonds "pop" and you might lose the best part - the golden, sticky surface!

7. SERVINGS: If ham is the main protein, I would cater for 250g/8oz ham per person (including bone, so excluding is about 200g/7oz). So a 4kg/8lb ham would serve 16 people.

8. Nutrition per serving, assuming 25 servings for a 4.5 kg / 9 lb bone in ham. I assumed the bone was 500g / 1 lb.

http://www.recipetineats.com/easy-maple-sticky-glazed-ham/


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

*Summary of 22nd December, 2017* by Darowil

The summary and following lists are a summary of last week's Tea Party and are of more value to the regulars here unable to keep up with all the chatter than to newbies - who are very welcome to join us at any time just by speaking up and making yourself known. All the pages etc refer back to last week's Tea Party
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-514312-1.html

Recently *Marikayknits* has been found to have indications of a heart attack but has never had symptoms. So she is to have a heart catherization done on the 2nd January (Tuesday).

The family wedding *Machristie* went to went very well.

*Lurker's* DD Bronwyn has got a new job - which is full time and permanent.

A friend of *Budsha's* nephew had their house totally destroyed by fire on the 23rd.

Sam heard from *Bulldog* who is very busy with her craft work - and getting paid for some of it - so she has no time to join us.

*Gwen and Swedenme* both managed on Thursday morning to fall outside their houses. Immediately after both feeling OK.

*Bonnie's* DH has kindly shared the infection he has been fighting for a couple of weeks with their son. As he is on immune suppressants this is more likely to cause complications and also he is unable to use the normal medications for relief as they clash with medications he is on.

PHOTOS
1 - *Nicho* - Christmas card
2 - *Machriste* - Wedding venue
2 - *Marikayknits* - Cookies
4 - *Flyty1n* - Christmas fishing fly boxes
6 - *Cashmeregma* - Christmas card
6 - *Kate* - Caitlin & 2 snowmen
7 - *Angelam* - Ramblers (link)
7 - *Budasha* - Christmas cards
10 - *Bonnie * - Magnet photos of GKs
11 - *Lurker* - Funny
12 - *Pacer* - Christmas veg! / Matthew's hat & mitts /Alpaca
14 - *Kate* - Caitlin
17 - *Kate* - Christmas card 
17 - *Pacer* - Matthew's hat and fingerless gloves
19 - *Swedenme * - Christmas card
22 - *Gwen* - Family pics
23 - *Rookie* - DD and DGCs
25 - *Darowil* - Elizabeth and her car
28 - *Darowil* - Elizabeth's painting
33 - *Kate * - Birthday card for Hannah & Ceilli
33 - *Cashmeregma* - DGCs
35 - *Fan* - Views from holiday apartment
38 - *Kiwifrau* - Christmas cards
44 - *Tami* - Snow
51 - *Gwen* - New ring
59 - *Bonnie * - Icy patio door / Bird-feeders
61 - *Kate* - Anniversary card for jheiens & DH
71 - *Bubba Love* - Family funnies

CRAFTS
40 - *Gwen* - Crochet slippers (link)
42 - *Bonnie* - Knitted slippers (link)

RECIPES
70 - *Rookie* - Blueberry french toast casserole (link)

OTHERS
4 - *Lurker* - Funny
24 - *Bonnie* - Snowmobiles (link)
40 - *Kiwifrau * - Google home (link)
45 - *Sam* - Alexa and Google Home (link)
66 - *Darowil* - Australian snowman! (link)
66 - *Sorlenna* - Tumbleweed snowman! (link)
67 - *Angelam* - History of the George Hotel of Stamford (link)


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

No need to apologize Sam I completely forgot it’s Friday, lol!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

You're not late - just right on time. Now back to the beginning to read.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I'm here already!
Thanks Sam and Kate. 
As I'm going to be away from tomorrow Julie will be doing the next 2 weeks summaries for me and I will be keeping up as I can.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> No need to apologize Sam I completely forgot it's Friday, lol!


I nearly did last night. Suddenly thought it's Friday- I need to send my summary to Kate. At least this time of the year if I do forget I usually have time Saturday morning to get it to Kate. It's 8.30 here but during our winter it is 6.30. I'm often not up at 6.30 and even less likely when it is dark outside still.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Must be ESP, Sam. I bought a tenderloin today so that recipe will come in handy. Also bought a whole chicken. In case I get snowed in, I have lots of food on hand and your recipes will come in handy. Thanks. I could have used your ham recipe last week. Unfortunately, most of the skin was off the ham and I couldn't see it from the packaging. Some of the hams were completely covered in foil.

Summary ladies, thank you for keeping us up to date.

Is everyone getting ready for the New Year? I can't believe this year is almost over. Where did the time go? Do any of you have special plans for New Year's Eve? I will probably spend it at home and watch the ball drop.

In one of my earlier posts, I mentioned that I had reconnected with a friend and then for an unknown reason, I no longer heard from them. I decided to send them an ecard wishing them a Merry Christmas hoping that we would keep in touch. It took them 2 weeks to respond and all they said was Merry Christmas. Now I don't know what to think. Oh well, I tried.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> I'm here already!
> Thanks Sam and Kate.
> As I'm going to be away from tomorrow Julie will be doing the next 2 weeks summaries for me and I will be keeping up as I can.


I must have missed where you are going. Wherever, I hope it's someplace nice and warm.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

kiwifrau said:


> No need to apologize Sam I completely forgot it's Friday, lol!


Me too, I've completely lost track of the days this week!


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Hi all, life certainly can get in the way of keeping up with KTP for some of us.

My friend has published another flower pic from her garden, a white bat plant flower. This friend has the best garden. 

See how I go keeping up this week


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi y'all! Thank you Sam and summary ladies for a new week, heading us into the new year. 
Today has been a nice quiet day so far, we started out at 43f at 8:30am when I got up and by 1pm was down to 19f, I should have stayed up all night so I could enjoy the warm weather. :sm16: 
But it's good knitting weather anyway. :sm02:


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Really need to apologize for not commenting on so many things that were happening this past week, just felt I was in outer space or somewhere, lol! Hate being ???? sick, feeling much, much better today though.

Gwen and Swedenme oh goodness you 2 really need to be wrapped in bubble pack as others mentioned earlier, just pleased to hear that you both seem to be well on the mend.

Marikayknits, wishing you well for the 2nd of Jan operation that you need, will be thinking of you on that day and sending healing hugs in your direction.
Also to all others who like me seem to be suffering from colds or the flu or other ailments.

Have been reading along to keep up with the chatter but really in a blur most of the time, lol! Just can’t believe that I’ve once again managed to catch a darn cold.
At least I haven’t been anywhere or allowed anyone to visit me since I returned from my daughters on Boxing Day, mind you I did take the garbage out this morning, which is still at the end of the driveway.
Did have an email earlier stating they still hope to collect the garbage etc before 7pm this evening, it’s just “SO”cold outside I’m beginning to think I shall need to bring the bags back into the garage. 
Feel sorry for all those having to work outside on days like this. Oh, oh, oh, I see a flashing orange light down the street, Woo Hoo maybe it’s a garbage truck, have to go and check.
Yes, yes it is, so bless these guys. They started this morning at 7am, it’s after 5.30pm they will be working well past 7pm.
Wish I could offer them a Brandy to warm them up, but “NO” of course I wouldn’t dare, I just feel so sorry for them and I remember my parents saying at one time this is what people used to do. I guess that was in the horse and buggy time, lol!

Enough from me, I need to see what’s in the freezer for Supper as I am feeling hungry for a change... I am rather tired of soup, lol!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> I'm here already!
> Thanks Sam and Kate.
> As I'm going to be away from tomorrow Julie will be doing the next 2 weeks summaries for me and I will be keeping up as I can.


Enjoy your time away. Thanks, Julie, for stepping in.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all, life certainly can get in the way of keeping up with KTP for some of us.
> 
> My friend has published another flower pic from her garden, a white bat plant flower. This friend has the best garden.
> 
> See how I go keeping up this week


That is fantastic. I don't think I've seen anything like it.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all, life certainly can get in the way of keeping up with KTP for some of us.
> 
> My friend has published another flower pic from her garden, a white bat plant flower. This friend has the best garden.
> 
> See how I go keeping up this week


Oh absolutely stunning, I'm really envious, guess the only way to have something like this would be to grow it inside here in Canada.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Enjoy Melbourne Margaret, don't forget pictures.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

darowil said:


> I'm here already!
> Thanks Sam and Kate.
> As I'm going to be away from tomorrow Julie will be doing the next 2 weeks summaries for me and I will be keeping up as I can.


Have a great time where ever you go. Thanks for the summaries too!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all, life certainly can get in the way of keeping up with KTP for some of us.
> 
> My friend has published another flower pic from her garden, a white bat plant flower. This friend has the best garden.
> 
> See how I go keeping up this week


That is gorgeous!!!


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

budasha said:


> Must be ESP, Sam. I bought a tenderloin today so that recipe will come in handy. Also bought a whole chicken. In case I get snowed in, I have lots of food on hand and your recipes will come in handy. Thanks. I could have used your ham recipe last week. Unfortunately, most of the skin was off the ham and I couldn't see it from the packaging. Some of the hams were completely covered in foil.
> 
> Summary ladies, thank you for keeping us up to date.
> 
> ...


Nowhere for myself except in dreamland I hope, lol!


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

angelam said:


> Me too, I've completely lost track of the days this week!


Seems quite a few of us didn't know what day it was/is. I blame it on the holidays, always confuses me, lol!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> I must have missed where you are going. Wherever, I hope it's someplace nice and warm.


Hard to avoid a warm place!
Going to Melbourne and will be away about 10 days. Hoping to catch up with Cathy at some time as she is only about an hour from Melbourne.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all, life certainly can get in the way of keeping up with KTP for some of us.
> 
> My friend has published another flower pic from her garden, a white bat plant flower. This friend has the best garden.
> 
> See how I go keeping up this week


Is that flower as huge as it looks in the photo? Beautiful


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sam, thanks for starting us off again. The weeks whiz by so quickly. Thanks Margaret & Kate for the summaries 
Some great recipes, Sam, I wish DH was a more adventurous eater. 
It stayed very cold here all day, nasty wind. I thought the cartoon kind of goes with the day???? 
I went for a haircut & then decided to make meat pies. DH wont eat turkey pie so I made some beef too. I do them in 5â single serving pies, made 18 of those & one full size turkey pie that will go to DS1, some smaller ones will go to DS2


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Margaret hope you have a great trip.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, thank you for starting our week, yummy recipes.
Kate and Margaret thank you for summaries. Margaret, enjoy vacay.
Straightened a few things, played dulcimer, made crock pot soup, walked Maya, showered and shampooed. Lost my phone grrrr.


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Can't believe I'm caught up ....very strange for me


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, thanks for starting us off again. The weeks whiz by so quickly. Thanks Margaret & Kate for the summaries
> Some great recipes, Sam, I wish DH was a more adventurous eater.
> It stayed very cold here all day, nasty wind. I thought the cartoon kind of goes with the day????
> I went for a haircut & then decided to make meat pies. DH wont eat turkey pie so I made some beef too. I do them in 5â single serving pies, made 18 of those & one full size turkey pie that will go to DS1, some smaller ones will go to DS2


Ha, love the cartoon, ha!
Pie's sound delicious, wish I was closer and I'd invite myself over, lol! When I was down in the city (Toronto) with my daughter over Christmas I had planned on going to the shop where they made pies, I mean New Zealand pies. Well they evidently returned to NZ, drats. Oh well, shall have to look into making some myself again.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Hello Sam and ladies. I too forgot it was Friday , good thing you remind us all Sam , I been rewatching all the Harry Potter films , they have been on tv here 1 a day , just watched Dumbledore get killed , if i had a wand i think i would happily zap Bellatrix over the head .????
I think im finally over my cold still a slight cough but thats it thank goodness I got some of those oh darn i forgot the name again , the assistant had a good laugh when i tried to tell her what i wanted En something to keep colds away, hopefully they will work 
Had some very sad news this week from a fellow kper who I reguard as a friend , her son who was fighting cancer when my son was lost his fight , I really hoped with all my heart that he would win but sadly no .


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam and ladies. I too forgot it was Friday , good thing you remind us all Sam , I been rewatching all the Harry Potter films , they have been on tv here 1 a day , just watched Dumbledore get killed , if i had a wand i think i would happily zap Bellatrix over the head .????
> I think im finally over my cold still a slight cough but thats it thank goodness I got some of those oh darn i forgot the name again , the assistant had a good laugh when i tried to tell her what i wanted En something to keep colds away, hopefully they will work
> Had some very sad news this week from a fellow kper who I reguard as a friend , her son who was fighting cancer when my son was lost his fight , I really hoped with all my heart that he would win but sadly no .


Awe prayers for you both


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, thanks for starting us off again. The weeks whiz by so quickly. Thanks Margaret & Kate for the summaries
> Some great recipes, Sam, I wish DH was a more adventurous eater.
> It stayed very cold here all day, nasty wind. I thought the cartoon kind of goes with the day????
> I went for a haircut & then decided to make meat pies. DH wont eat turkey pie so I made some beef too. I do them in 5â single serving pies, made 18 of those & one full size turkey pie that will go to DS1, some smaller ones will go to DS2


That's a good idea, do you have little pie pans that you use? I'd like to do some up for David to take in the truck with him.
I'm going to make beans with the ham bone, it has a decent amount of ham still clinging to the bone, so should be really good since it's to be rather chilly outside this weekend. I sure hope that the weather reports for a warm up are at least a bit accurate.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sam, thank you for starting our week, yummy recipes.
> Kate and Margaret thank you for summaries. Margaret, enjoy vacay.
> Straightened a few things, played dulcimer, made crock pot soup, walked Maya, showered and shampooed. Lost my phone grrrr.


I hope you phone shows up, I thought I'd lost mine the other evening but I'd set it down and the ringer had gotten turned all the way down.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam and ladies. I too forgot it was Friday , good thing you remind us all Sam , I been rewatching all the Harry Potter films , they have been on tv here 1 a day , just watched Dumbledore get killed , if i had a wand i think i would happily zap Bellatrix over the head .????
> I think im finally over my cold still a slight cough but thats it thank goodness I got some of those oh darn i forgot the name again , the assistant had a good laugh when i tried to tell her what i wanted En something to keep colds away, hopefully they will work
> Had some very sad news this week from a fellow kper who I reguard as a friend , her son who was fighting cancer when my son was lost his fight , I really hoped with all my heart that he would win but sadly no .


So very sad.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam and ladies. I too forgot it was Friday , good thing you remind us all Sam , I been rewatching all the Harry Potter films , they have been on tv here 1 a day , just watched Dumbledore get killed , if i had a wand i think i would happily zap Bellatrix over the head .????
> I think im finally over my cold still a slight cough but thats it thank goodness I got some of those oh darn i forgot the name again , the assistant had a good laugh when i tried to tell her what i wanted En something to keep colds away, hopefully they will work
> Had some very sad news this week from a fellow kper who I reguard as a friend , her son who was fighting cancer when my son was lost his fight , I really hoped with all my heart that he would win but sadly no .


I'm with you on Bellatrix Lestrange! Drat that woman! lol But really, Helena Bonham Carter plays her very well. :sm02: She does crazy very well. lol

I'm so sorry about the loss of your friends son.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam and ladies. I too forgot it was Friday , good thing you remind us all Sam , I been rewatching all the Harry Potter films , they have been on tv here 1 a day , just watched Dumbledore get killed , if i had a wand i think i would happily zap Bellatrix over the head .????
> I think im finally over my cold still a slight cough but thats it thank goodness I got some of those oh darn i forgot the name again , the assistant had a good laugh when i tried to tell her what i wanted En something to keep colds away, hopefully they will work
> Had some very sad news this week from a fellow kper who I reguard as a friend , her son who was fighting cancer when my son was lost his fight , I really hoped with all my heart that he would win but sadly no .


My deepest condolences to your friend, Sonja.

I too forgot it was Friday...this always happens during the end of year holidays when I'm off work. I never know what day it is! Thanks for getting the new week started, Sam and ladies, though I certainly don't need any recipes for more sweets right now..whew, have I been eating!

Sam, the tumbleweed snowman stays up until the first week in January. It is gigantic!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all, life certainly can get in the way of keeping up with KTP for some of us.
> 
> My friend has published another flower pic from her garden, a white bat plant flower. This friend has the best garden.
> 
> See how I go keeping up this week


That is tremendous! Love it. It's funny that I'd never heard of the bat plant before last week when I watched a documentary on unusual plants--and here it is on the tea party.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam and ladies. I too forgot it was Friday , good thing you remind us all Sam , I been rewatching all the Harry Potter films , they have been on tv here 1 a day , just watched Dumbledore get killed , if i had a wand i think i would happily zap Bellatrix over the head .????
> I think im finally over my cold still a slight cough but thats it thank goodness I got some of those oh darn i forgot the name again , the assistant had a good laugh when i tried to tell her what i wanted En something to keep colds away, hopefully they will work
> Had some very sad news this week from a fellow kper who I reguard as a friend , her son who was fighting cancer when my son was lost his fight , I really hoped with all my heart that he would win but sadly no .


So sorry for your friends loss. I hate that word Cancer.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

There are some brilliant recipes here, Sam, as much as I can tell glancing through. A smaller bed sounds like a good idea- cats don't take up as much room as a dog. And Hickory was not small. I am working up circular dishrags according to the pattern you sent me in the very first PM, you sent me. I have also some Placemat sized ones- for back in the day when I had a table! This house is so tiny in dimension that I would need a table that folded almost to nothing to fit it in!
Just got back from a shopping expedition- the shop did not have the size of shoes I needed in the style I wanted, so I've paid and they will get them in from another shop, and post them out to me. Should be here by late next week- because Monday and Tuesday are holidays. Got to Spotlight with my gift voucher from Bronwen and family- came home with a length of Chambray Denim for another skirt, and some yarn- I don't as yet have a photo, but I will organise that.
Finished off the Spanakopita I made yesterday (I gave away a sizable portion to my friend Eva), so I have the Tarte di Noel I made, with the fruit mincemeat and Almond topping plus a Christmas Pudding and some chocolates. The Pudding will have to wait until I have the ingredients for the sauce. But DGD has her birthday on the 24th January (15 years) so that is #1 priority for my next pay. Maybe I should keep the pudding for mid-winter?!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Enjoy your time away. Thanks, Julie, for stepping in.


 :sm24: The least I can do, Rookie!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam and ladies. I too forgot it was Friday , good thing you remind us all Sam , I been rewatching all the Harry Potter films , they have been on tv here 1 a day , just watched Dumbledore get killed , if i had a wand i think i would happily zap Bellatrix over the head .????
> I think im finally over my cold still a slight cough but thats it thank goodness I got some of those oh darn i forgot the name again , the assistant had a good laugh when i tried to tell her what i wanted En something to keep colds away, hopefully they will work
> Had some very sad news this week from a fellow kper who I reguard as a friend , her son who was fighting cancer when my son was lost his fight , I really hoped with all my heart that he would win but sadly no .


That is so sad, Sonja- please wish her well from me.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That's a good idea, do you have little pie pans that you use? I'd like to do some up for David to take in the truck with him.
> I'm going to make beans with the ham bone, it has a decent amount of ham still clinging to the bone, so should be really good since it's to be rather chilly outside this weekend. I sure hope that the weather reports for a warm up are at least a bit accurate.


I use Texas Muffin pans.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, love Spanikopita! Haven’t made it in ages.
Sonja, heartbreaking you and another KTPer lost sons to cancer.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, love Spanikopita! Haven't made it in ages.
> Sonja, heartbreaking you and another KTPer lost sons to cancer.


You are on a very strict diet, aren't you, Joy?


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Marking my place


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Delicious recipes again Sam thank you. 
It just isn’t Christmas unless there’s plum pudding on the menu IMHO. The fruit mince pies are a must also.
We went to buy ourselves a frozen meat pie at supermarket today, but they were all gone, so we are having pizza instead.
Should be interesting as himself normally won’t eat it. We bought a beef and cheese one so hopefully he will like it!
We downunder folks love our meat pies! Lynette, wish we could send one up for you.
Budasha, sorry your family wouldn’t like your fabulous emerald ring, it sounds stunning. I have one with 3 small oval emeralds and some tiny diamonds I bought in HongKong. I love the deep green of emeralds they are fantastic. 
Today I had to restrain myself due to limited baggage space, but found some gorgeous knitwear in Arrowtown. They were selling beautiful merino, possum, silk garments.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, love Spanikopita! Haven't made it in ages.
> Sonja, heartbreaking you and another KTPer lost sons to cancer.


Julie makes a delicious spanakopita, I have been lucky to try hers at the 60s club mmmm.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> There are some brilliant recipes here, Sam, as much as I can tell glancing through. A smaller bed sounds like a good idea- cats don't take up as much room as a dog. And Hickory was not small. I am working up circular dishrags according to the pattern you sent me in the very first PM, you sent me. I have also some Placemat sized ones- for back in the day when I had a table! This house is so tiny in dimension that I would need a table that folded almost to nothing to fit it in!
> Just got back from a shopping expedition- the shop did not have the size of shoes I needed in the style I wanted, so I've paid and they will get them in from another shop, and post them out to me. Should be here by late next week- because Monday and Tuesday are holidays. Got to Spotlight with my gift voucher from Bronwen and family- came home with a length of Chambray Denim for another skirt, and some yarn- I don't as yet have a photo, but I will organise that.
> Finished off the Spanakopita I made yesterday (I gave away a sizable portion to my friend Eva), so I have the Tarte di Noel I made, with the fruit mincemeat and Almond topping plus a Christmas Pudding and some chocolates. The Pudding will have to wait until I have the ingredients for the sauce. But DGD has her birthday on the 24th January (15 years) so that is #1 priority for my next pay. Maybe I should keep the pudding for mid-winter?!


Sounds like you shopping was successful, and great that they will ship your shoes to you so you don't have to keep shopping for some, or have to go back to pick them up when they come in. 
I love Spanakopita, yum.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I use Texas Muffin pans.


That's an idea. :sm24:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Ha, love the cartoon, ha!
> Pie's sound delicious, wish I was closer and I'd invite myself over, lol! When I was down in the city (Toronto) with my daughter over Christmas I had planned on going to the shop where they made pies, I mean New Zealand pies. Well they evidently returned to NZ, drats. Oh well, shall have to look into making some myself again.


You're a little too far away to pop over for lunch????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam and ladies. I too forgot it was Friday , good thing you remind us all Sam , I been rewatching all the Harry Potter films , they have been on tv here 1 a day , just watched Dumbledore get killed , if i had a wand i think i would happily zap Bellatrix over the head .????
> I think im finally over my cold still a slight cough but thats it thank goodness I got some of those oh darn i forgot the name again , the assistant had a good laugh when i tried to tell her what i wanted En something to keep colds away, hopefully they will work
> Had some very sad news this week from a fellow kper who I reguard as a friend , her son who was fighting cancer when my son was lost his fight , I really hoped with all my heart that he would win but sadly no .


I'm sorry to hear about your friends son, too many young people lost to that horrible disease. 
I'm glad your cold is better, sometimes it's like there's a mental block for some names & echinacea is kind of a funny name.
I don't think I've watched the Harry Potter movies except for the first one


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That's a good idea, do you have little pie pans that you use? I'd like to do some up for David to take in the truck with him.
> I'm going to make beans with the ham bone, it has a decent amount of ham still clinging to the bone, so should be really good since it's to be rather chilly outside this weekend. I sure hope that the weather reports for a warm up are at least a bit accurate.


I got a whole box of small foil pans 5" at a garage sale of a lady I know for $1. The battered ones I hung in my garden to keep birds out of my strawberries & these I have reused several times. Just the right size for supper & some leftover for lunch the next day for us, I cook one turkey & one beef so DH is Happy


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I'm with you on Bellatrix Lestrange! Drat that woman! lol But really, Helena Bonham Carter plays her very well. :sm02: She does crazy very well. lol
> 
> I'm so sorry about the loss of your friends son.


Helena Bonham Carter really does play some strange women


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I got a whole box of small foil pans 5" at a garage sale of a lady I know for $1. The battered ones I hung in my garden to keep birds out of my strawberries & these I have reused several times. Just the right size for supper & some leftover for lunch the next day for us, I cook one turkey & one beef so DH is Happy


Oh, I have some of those I think in a cabinet, I inherited them from somewhere and put them away and forgot about them. :sm24: 
Lol, thankfully David will eat whatever meat I cook. :sm02:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Helena Bonham Carter really does play some strange women


Yes, she does and fabulously too. :sm09:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I’ve never had spanakopita, I just looked up the recipe, it sounds very good.

Fan, I’m glad you’re having a nice vacation. Couldn’t you buy the knitwear & mail it home? 

Julie, glad you got the shoes you wanted & they will send them to you.

I had planned to make some mine tarts today but the meat pies took so long I didn’t do it, must make some as DH loves them, I like them too but don’t need them ????
I’ve never had plum pudding, our Christmas pudding is a carrot pudding. DS1 said his MIL made a Christmas pudding but he didn’t like it, said it was much darker & maybe had molasses in it, I’m guessing that was plum pudding. Mine is more like a carrot cake that you put brown guard sauce on, it’s really good
Rookie, that breakfast casserole sounds very good


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I've never had spanakopita, I just looked up the recipe, it sounds very good.
> 
> Fan, I'm glad you're having a nice vacation. Couldn't you buy the knitwear & mail it home?
> 
> ...


Yes I could have posted it home but decided not to, very restrained for me lol! Our plum pudding is made with dried fruits etc, similar to those you make Christmas cake with. I make a yummy sauce for it, with golden syrup, butter, flour, milk, and a good slosh of brandy!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What an unusual but gorgeous plant. Thanks for sharing it Heather.


busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all, life certainly can get in the way of keeping up with KTP for some of us.
> 
> My friend has published another flower pic from her garden, a white bat plant flower. This friend has the best garden.
> 
> See how I go keeping up this week


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

why are you going to Melbourne? --- sam



darowil said:


> Hard to avoid a warm place!
> Going to Melbourne and will be away about 10 days. Hoping to catch up with Cathy at some time as she is only about an hour from Melbourne.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I've never had spanakopita, I just looked up the recipe, it sounds very good.
> 
> Fan, I'm glad you're having a nice vacation. Couldn't you buy the knitwear & mail it home?
> 
> ...


Spanakopita is really healthy eating in my opinion.
And thanks Bonnie!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

so glad your cold is on it's last legs sonja. one of these days i must read the potter books.

that is too bad for your friend's son. cancer is such a vicious killer. i hope this does not bring up lot of stuff for you. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam and ladies. I too forgot it was Friday , good thing you remind us all Sam , I been rewatching all the Harry Potter films , they have been on tv here 1 a day , just watched Dumbledore get killed , if i had a wand i think i would happily zap Bellatrix over the head .????
> I think im finally over my cold still a slight cough but thats it thank goodness I got some of those oh darn i forgot the name again , the assistant had a good laugh when i tried to tell her what i wanted En something to keep colds away, hopefully they will work
> Had some very sad news this week from a fellow kper who I reguard as a friend , her son who was fighting cancer when my son was lost his fight , I really hoped with all my heart that he would win but sadly no .


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

thewren said:


> so glad your cold is on it's last legs sonja. one of these days i must read the potter books.
> 
> that is too bad for your friend's son. cancer is such a vicious killer. i hope this does not bring up lot of stuff for you. --- sam


The Harry Potter books are lots of fun. The English language is used in some very creative ways in it. I'm watching the movies again too.
I watched one last week and discovered one Creative spelling I hadn't picked before. Diagon Alley e.g. diagonally which the wizard folk access on a slant.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

The Chambray Denim I bought today, and the yarn that I was able to splurge on, with what was left over from the shoes. Only one of the yarns has woolen content, because they are intended to be knitted into infant sized Beanies. So wanted easy wash fibres- so pure cotton, cotton/bamboo mix and one wool/cotton mix. The green is to be dishrags for me, and the white also, but as a gift. I don't yet know the sex of the baby, which is why one ball of cotton is pink.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The Chambray Denim I bought today, and the yarn that I was able to splurge on, with what was left over from the shoes. Only one of the yarns has woolen content, because they are intended to be knitted into infant sized Beanies. So wanted easy wash fibres- so pure cotton, cotton/bamboo mix and one wool/cotton mix. The green is to be dishrags for me, and the white also, but as a gift. I don't yet know the sex of the baby, which is why one ball of cotton is pink.


Those look so nice and soft.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Fan said:


> Delicious recipes again Sam thank you.
> It just isn't Christmas unless there's plum pudding on the menu IMHO. The fruit mince pies are a must also.
> We went to buy ourselves a frozen meat pie at supermarket today, but they were all gone, so we are having pizza instead.
> Should be interesting as himself normally won't eat it. We bought a beef and cheese one so hopefully he will like it!
> ...


I'm really surprised you didn't buy some of the knitwear in Arrowtown, I thought you would've just asked them to mail it to you in Auckland, ha! But you obviously didn't really need it anyway. ????

Yes I do miss a good pie, what they sell here are absolutely ugh, they are so bad there aren't enough words to describe just how awful they are. Sorry Canada, lol!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Those look so nice and soft.


The cottons, in particular are beautifully soft.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> I'm really surprised you didn't buy some of the knitwear in Arrowtown, I thought you would've just asked them to mail it to you in Auckland, ha! But you obviously didn't really need it anyway. ????
> 
> Yes I do miss a good pie, what they sell here are absolutely ugh, they are so bad there aren't enough words to describe just how awful they are. Sorry Canada, lol!


That's right I have plenty of nice woollen garments from previous trips down south, and it's summer so not quite woollen wearing weather.
But it's nice to check out the latest styles etc. oh dear re the pies, that is such a pity as they are so tasty and filling.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> You're a little too far away to pop over for lunch????


That's for sure and I wouldn't dream of just getting in the car and pointing it towards your farm and commanding it to drive me there, lol! Not in this weather or time of the year. ????????


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> That is fantastic. I don't think I've seen anything like it.


Neither have I. This friend has some unusual plants, will see what others she has put pics up of. Once work starts again, will be visiting the nursery that my friend uses and getting some of these strange plants for myself. Certainly more interesting than standard garden plants


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Is that flower as huge as it looks in the photo? Beautiful


Guessing yes, if not bigger


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, thanks for starting us off again. The weeks whiz by so quickly. Thanks Margaret & Kate for the summaries
> Some great recipes, Sam, I wish DH was a more adventurous eater.
> It stayed very cold here all day, nasty wind. I thought the cartoon kind of goes with the day????
> I went for a haircut & then decided to make meat pies. DH wont eat turkey pie so I made some beef too. I do them in 5â single serving pies, made 18 of those & one full size turkey pie that will go to DS1, some smaller ones will go to DS2


 :sm02: :sm09: :sm04: for the cartoon


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Hello  Sam and ladies. I too forgot it was Friday , good thing you remind us all Sam , I been rewatching all the Harry Potter films , they have been on tv here 1 a day , just watched Dumbledore get killed , if i had a wand i think i would happily zap Bellatrix over the head .????
> I think im finally over my cold still a slight cough but thats it thank goodness I got some of those oh darn i forgot the name again , the assistant had a good laugh when i tried to tell her what i wanted En something to keep colds away, hopefully they will work
> Had some very sad news this week from a fellow kper who I reguard as a friend , her son who was fighting cancer when my son was lost his fight , I really hoped with all my heart that he would win but sadly no .


Some people are lucky enough to win, many others not. All you can do is support your friend. Hugs to you both


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> I'm with you on Bellatrix Lestrange! Drat that woman! lol But really, Helena Bonham Carter plays her very well. :sm02: She does crazy very well. lol
> 
> I'm so sorry about the loss of your friends son.


Scary how well Helena Bonham Carter played Bellatrix Lestrange. Every time I see her character when watching HP movies, I always want to slap some sense into her.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> The Chambray Denim I bought today, and the yarn that I was able to splurge on, with what was left over from the shoes. Only one of the yarns has woolen content, because they are intended to be knitted into infant sized Beanies. So wanted easy wash fibres- so pure cotton, cotton/bamboo mix and one wool/cotton mix. The green is to be dishrags for me, and the white also, but as a gift. I don't yet know the sex of the baby, which is why one ball of cotton is pink.


Glad you were able to buy the shoes, hope they fit to perfection and are comfortable to wear. The Denim is a pretty colour too, looks like it's a soft gray/blue. Very nice! Sounds like you will be very busy with lots to sew and knit.

Because of the leakage in my cool room, today I've made 3 extra large bags filled with fabric and will be taking them to one of the charity stores possibly tomorrow or next week. All depends on the weather and my cold of course.
Quiet a few lengths are from Germany but I've had then for years and just never had the time to make any blouses, skirts or dresses or whatever. Time to pass them on and hopefully someone will be able to use them or at least use as rags. Hope not of course but I'm not going to make anything so whatever they do with them is fine with me.

Till I'm finished I'll not have anything to put back into that room except empty shelving, which is fine by me.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> That is tremendous! Love it. It's funny that I'd never heard of the bat plant before last week when I watched a documentary on unusual plants--and here it is on the tea party.


Cool, apparently my friend has a black one too.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Fan said:


> Delicious recipes again Sam thank you.
> It just isn't Christmas unless there's plum pudding on the menu IMHO. The fruit mince pies are a must also.
> We went to buy ourselves a frozen meat pie at supermarket today, but they were all gone, so we are having pizza instead.
> Should be interesting as himself normally won't eat it. We bought a beef and cheese one so hopefully he will like it!
> ...


Really must get myself pie maker as I love homemade meat pies.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Really must get myself pie maker as I love homemade meat pies.


I'll be right over to help you with them once made. We are lucky to have an award winning bakery very close to home which sells very good pies etc.
We often have one at weekends or when cooking is not in mind in the hot weather. I haven't made one for a long time since they do such a good job.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I've never had spanakopita, I just looked up the recipe, it sounds very good.
> 
> Fan, I'm glad you're having a nice vacation. Couldn't you buy the knitwear & mail it home?
> 
> ...


Our pudding on Christmas Day is either plum pudding with custard or pavlova. Had a big slice of pavlova, tend to avoid pudding and custard as I get into trouble for filling bowl with custard and then having to fish on bottom of bowl for small piece of pudding


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all, life certainly can get in the way of keeping up with KTP for some of us.
> 
> My friend has published another flower pic from her garden, a white bat plant flower. This friend has the best garden.
> 
> See how I go keeping up this week


Wow - that is beautiful. I have never heard of a bat flower.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The cottons, in particular are beautifully soft.


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Scary how well Helena Bonham Carter played Bellatrix Lestrange. Every time I see her character when watching HP movies, I always want to slap some sense into her.


 :sm09:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Nowhere for myself except in dreamland I hope, lol!


I think you and I will be together.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

kiwifrau said:


> Glad you were able to buy the shoes, hope they fit to perfection and are comfortable to wear. The Denim is a pretty colour too, looks like it's a soft gray/blue. Very nice! Sounds like you will be very busy with lots to sew and knit.
> 
> Because of the leakage in my cool room, today I've made 3 extra large bags filled with fabric and will be taking them to one of the charity stores possibly tomorrow or next week. All depends on the weather and my cold of course.
> Quiet a few lengths are from Germany but I've had then for years and just never had the time to make any blouses, skirts or dresses or whatever. Time to pass them on and hopefully someone will be able to use them or at least use as rags. Hope not of course but I'm not going to make anything so whatever they do with them is fine with me.
> ...


Perhaps a church group would be a better recipricant for the fabric as they would most certainly use it for making clothes


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Ha, love the cartoon, ha!
> Pie's sound delicious, wish I was closer and I'd invite myself over, lol! When I was down in the city (Toronto) with my daughter over Christmas I had planned on going to the shop where they made pies, I mean New Zealand pies. Well they evidently returned to NZ, drats. Oh well, shall have to look into making some myself again.


I wish we were closer. I miss having friends around.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam and ladies. I too forgot it was Friday , good thing you remind us all Sam , I been rewatching all the Harry Potter films , they have been on tv here 1 a day , just watched Dumbledore get killed , if i had a wand i think i would happily zap Bellatrix over the head .????
> I think im finally over my cold still a slight cough but thats it thank goodness I got some of those oh darn i forgot the name again , the assistant had a good laugh when i tried to tell her what i wanted En something to keep colds away, hopefully they will work
> Had some very sad news this week from a fellow kper who I reguard as a friend , her son who was fighting cancer when my son was lost his fight , I really hoped with all my heart that he would win but sadly no .


I'm so sorry to hear that, Sonja.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> There are some brilliant recipes here, Sam, as much as I can tell glancing through. A smaller bed sounds like a good idea- cats don't take up as much room as a dog. And Hickory was not small. I am working up circular dishrags according to the pattern you sent me in the very first PM, you sent me. I have also some Placemat sized ones- for back in the day when I had a table! This house is so tiny in dimension that I would need a table that folded almost to nothing to fit it in!
> Just got back from a shopping expedition- the shop did not have the size of shoes I needed in the style I wanted, so I've paid and they will get them in from another shop, and post them out to me. Should be here by late next week- because Monday and Tuesday are holidays. Got to Spotlight with my gift voucher from Bronwen and family- came home with a length of Chambray Denim for another skirt, and some yarn- I don't as yet have a photo, but I will organise that.
> Finished off the Spanakopita I made yesterday (I gave away a sizable portion to my friend Eva), so I have the Tarte di Noel I made, with the fruit mincemeat and Almond topping plus a Christmas Pudding and some chocolates. The Pudding will have to wait until I have the ingredients for the sauce. But DGD has her birthday on the 24th January (15 years) so that is #1 priority for my next pay. Maybe I should keep the pudding for mid-winter?!


Spanakopita is delicious. I'm sure your friend enjoyed it.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Delicious recipes again Sam thank you.
> It just isn't Christmas unless there's plum pudding on the menu IMHO. The fruit mince pies are a must also.
> We went to buy ourselves a frozen meat pie at supermarket today, but they were all gone, so we are having pizza instead.
> Should be interesting as himself normally won't eat it. We bought a beef and cheese one so hopefully he will like it!
> ...


I'm down in the dumps today. Haven't heard from anyone in my family since Monday. I shouldn't be feeling this way. I have to remember that it's Christmas and everyone has other things on their mind.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I think it's time for me to crash. Back tomorrow. Night all.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Glad you were able to buy the shoes, hope they fit to perfection and are comfortable to wear. The Denim is a pretty colour too, looks like it's a soft gray/blue. Very nice! Sounds like you will be very busy with lots to sew and knit.
> 
> Because of the leakage in my cool room, today I've made 3 extra large bags filled with fabric and will be taking them to one of the charity stores possibly tomorrow or next week. All depends on the weather and my cold of course.
> Quiet a few lengths are from Germany but I've had then for years and just never had the time to make any blouses, skirts or dresses or whatever. Time to pass them on and hopefully someone will be able to use them or at least use as rags. Hope not of course but I'm not going to make anything so whatever they do with them is fine with me.
> ...


Thank you Lynnette! That is the idea- to keep busy- and not worry about things I can do little to alter.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Spanakopita is delicious. I'm sure your friend enjoyed it.


Unusually for her, she was quite critical of it and the Tarte de Noel- one had too much Thyme the other too much sugar, and in all honesty she did have a point, Liz! I had been very hot and I was in a hurry, but one of my new fans has now taken up residence in the kitchen. I have just one more to build.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> I'm down in the dumps today. Haven't heard from anyone in my family since Monday. I shouldn't be feeling this way. I have to remember that it's Christmas and everyone has other things on their mind.


Oh my dear, so sorry you are feeling down.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

busyworkerbee said:


> Perhaps a church group would be a better recipricant for the fabric as they would most certainly use it for making clothes


One of the charity shops in town is run by one of the churches, I'm sure if they have a special need for them they will take them aside. 
Thanks for the idea though!

Think I will ask this when I take them in there. 
I also have 3 lovely warm winter coats and I know they will go quickly as they were asking for these. We always think it's just the children that need warm clothing but there are several teenagers and young woman who need the coats and jackets as well. 
Oh I just remembered I have a pair of brand new winter boots which I bought a couple of years back, I've never worn those as they are too small. 
Hopefully I will feel much better tomorrow so I can drop everything off to them.

Have to admit it's a good feeling de-cluttering, just embarrassed that I hold onto so many things always telling myself "l might need that one day".????????


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

budasha said:


> I wish we were closer. I miss having friends around.


Yes, we must try and visit in the summer, would be fun, will see as time goes by.
I'd even like to make it to the tea party, just difficult for me to make long range plans and have to check my passport expiration date.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Julie, I'm so glad you are getting shoes. I'm sure they will make a great difference for you.

Liz, I do hope your spirits are improved after some sleep. Hugs, dear lady.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lynnette, the shops will be thrilled to get your donations. I know here that fabric gets snapped up quickly!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Popping in quick before bed. We are safely in Houston Texas, visiting friends from another forum that I'm on. Hope to keep up better but no promises.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Just a thought but if pie mix isn’t too moist you could just make pasties of them if you don’t have small pie pans.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Busybeeworker, fun seeing bat flower, it was new to me.

Liz, hope you get a good nights sleep and wake up feeling better.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Fan, good for you clearing clutter. Hope to do some of that in January.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> I'm really surprised you didn't buy some of the knitwear in Arrowtown, I thought you would've just asked them to mail it to you in Auckland, ha! But you obviously didn't really need it anyway. ????
> 
> Yes I do miss a good pie, what they sell here are absolutely ugh, they are so bad there aren't enough words to describe just how awful they are. Sorry Canada, lol!


What's different about the NZ pies? I use basic pie crust & fill with meat & vegetables, similar to thick stew but I grate the carrots & cut the celery & onion very fine


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> That's for sure and I wouldn't dream of just getting in the car and pointing it towards your farm and commanding it to drive me there, lol! Not in this weather or time of the year. ????????


I was once at a training course for work in Boston where I met a woman from Atlanta, she said her boyfriend went to Quebec canoeing & next time he went she might "pop over " & see me????????I told her sure if she had time to drive 4 days here & 4 back???????? people have no idea how big Canada is
I just saw on the news, the thing that scrolls across the bottom said Saskatchewan was colder today than both the north & south poles???? it's going down to -40 tonight at that temperature it's the same in both & the wind is howling so wind chills to -46; even worse in Saskatoon where the wind chill is -54


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Really must get myself pie maker as I love homemade meat pies.


What is a pie maker. In my house, that's me????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Perhaps a church group would be a better recipricant for the fabric as they would most certainly use it for making clothes


Or if it's cottons, a local quilting club might turn it into charity quilts


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam and ladies. I too forgot it was Friday , good thing you remind us all Sam , I been rewatching all the Harry Potter films , they have been on tv here 1 a day , just watched Dumbledore get killed , if i had a wand i think i would happily zap Bellatrix over the head .????
> I think im finally over my cold still a slight cough but thats it thank goodness I got some of those oh darn i forgot the name again , the assistant had a good laugh when i tried to tell her what i wanted En something to keep colds away, hopefully they will work
> Had some very sad news this week from a fellow kper who I reguard as a friend , her son who was fighting cancer when my son was lost his fight , I really hoped with all my heart that he would win but sadly no .


Thats so sad- and you can relate in a way so many of us can't. How do you feel as a result of it?
echinacea? 
I've not watched any of the Harry Potter movies? I've read most of them and found them OK.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> One of the charity shops in town is run by one of the churches, I'm sure if they have a special need for them they will take them aside.
> Thanks for the idea though!
> 
> Think I will ask this when I take them in there.
> ...


I have a bag of stuff to take next time I go to Lloydminster but I tend to keep old coats around as I wear them when DH drags me out to help with chores & machinery, always seems to be the coldest days. I've kept a pair of Sorrels around that I've had for 25 years, when I was working they stayed in my trunk all winter just in case & now that DS has cows I've been wearing them when I go help with chores, glad I kept them as I wouldn't want to wear the ones I wear to town.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Liz hope tomorrow is a better day for you

Julie, nice Yarns, looking forward to seeing what you make.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> That is tremendous! Love it. It's funny that I'd never heard of the bat plant before last week when I watched a documentary on unusual plants--and here it is on the tea party.


It's funny how often that happens.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

My gut is playing up today. Will definitely need to follw up with working out what it is that is causing the problems. But David is expecting a lot of major work to be done here in February so I am going to stay with Mum for February (as usual she has rented a place down on the south coast where it will be cooler. But me trying to follow the diet will stress her out so I will plan on restarting it when I get back somewhere round March. And find out the correct way to reintroduce various foods to work out the problem one/s. 
In the meantime I will talk to Vicky about pro-biotics which can also be a big help for many people. But not sure if it matters which ones.

Listening to the cricket today. Australia, with the help of rain are playing well enough to bring about a draw. Just finished early as no result possible. May or may not have been the same result without rain but we did bat very well to avoid a loss.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> why are you going to Melbourne? --- sam


David has a sister there so we are going to see them. Another of their sisters is coming down as well and we will all be catching up on Sunday next weekend. Vicky and Co are also going over. They will do there own thing for a few days and then Friday we will look after E and then G as well for the evening. The next day anyone who wants to join us will do something.
And then a couple of days coming home. Will probably go via Bendigo which as the Aussies now is where the biggest mill that still spin Australian wool here in Australia. I am going to need more yarn for Gordons Temperature blanket and Bendigo has plenty to see as well so we will probably go home that way. And I might well get some more yarn as well!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The Chambray Denim I bought today, and the yarn that I was able to splurge on, with what was left over from the shoes. Only one of the yarns has woolen content, because they are intended to be knitted into infant sized Beanies. So wanted easy wash fibres- so pure cotton, cotton/bamboo mix and one wool/cotton mix. The green is to be dishrags for me, and the white also, but as a gift. I don't yet know the sex of the baby, which is why one ball of cotton is pink.


Nice little collection there Julie.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Julie, I'm so glad you are getting shoes. I'm sure they will make a great difference for you.
> 
> Liz, I do hope your spirits are improved after some sleep. Hugs, dear lady.


Thanks Sorlenna- I am not a 100% sure they are right- the only seats were so low, I knew there was no way I could possibly get back up off them, but so long as I am careful with the shoes, I will be able to return them, and try again.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Liz hope tomorrow is a better day for you
> 
> Julie, nice Yarns, looking forward to seeing what you make.


Thank you Bonnie! Should keep me out of trouble for a while!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Nice little collection there Julie.


Thanks Margaret!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Cool, apparently my friend has a black one too.


That must be amazing to see.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> What's different about the NZ pies? I use basic pie crust & fill with meat & vegetables, similar to thick stew but I grate the carrots & cut the celery & onion very fine


The ones we buy are just steak cut in chunks, or ground, with gravy no vegetables. Stu likes his steak one with cheese. You can get a ground beef one with mashed potato on top and grated cheese. There are lots of different mixtures for pies but the favourite is steak and ground beef with gravy. 
We had pizza tonight and he liked it, so that's a good one for weekend eating. Another good old pie we have is bacon and egg. The pastry has to be light and flaky with a good crunch. Simply made good hearty tasty pies yum! A pie maker is like a toasted sandwich maker, but with hollows for the pie to sit into.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all, life certainly can get in the way of keeping up with KTP for some of us.
> 
> My friend has published another flower pic from her garden, a white bat plant flower. This friend has the best garden.
> 
> See how I go keeping up this week


Beautiful flower Heather,


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Just a thought but if pie mix isn't too moist you could just make pasties of them if you don't have small pie pans.


Even if mix is moist, it may dry up a bit while being baked. Keep forgetting about pasties


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I was once at a training course for work in Boston where I met a woman from Atlanta, she said her boyfriend went to Quebec canoeing & next time he went she might "pop over " & see me????????I told her sure if she had time to drive 4 days here & 4 back???????? people have no idea how big Canada is
> I just saw on the news, the thing that scrolls across the bottom said Saskatchewan was colder today than both the north & south poles???? it's going down to -40 tonight at that temperature it's the same in both & the wind is howling so wind chills to -46; even worse in Saskatoon where the wind chill is -54


It is the same for Australia. To give people some idea of how big it is, the UK map fit 21 times in a map of Australia. For me to travel to Sydney by road is over 13 hours


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> What is a pie maker. In my house, thatâs meðð


Small machine with shaped holes to form pie in and heated top and bottom.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Sam, thank you for starting our week, yummy recipes.
> Kate and Margaret thank you for summaries. Margaret, enjoy vacay.
> Straightened a few things, played dulcimer, made crock pot soup, walked Maya, showered and shampooed. Lost my phone grrrr.


Hope you found your phone Joy , did you lose it just in the house somewhere ?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> What is a pie maker. In my house, that's me????????


Really it's a pie cooker. Still need to do all the work but instead of turning the oven on for just a couple of small pies the pie maker cooks them. Designed to use the pastry slices from the freezer section.

http://www.kmart.com.au/product/pie-maker/912041


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> I'm with you on Bellatrix Lestrange! Drat that woman! lol But really, Helena Bonham Carter plays her very well. :sm02: She does crazy very well. lol
> 
> I'm so sorry about the loss of your friends son.


Yes she is a natural , wonder if she is like that at home .
It was sad news to hear


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> It is the same for Australia. To give people some idea of how big it is, the UK map fit 21 times in a map of Australia. For me to travel to Sydney by road is over 13 hours


Which is almost as far as it is from here to Sydney.

The drive to Melbourne tomorrow is only 8 hours- without taking into account stops on the way of course.

Adelaide to Perth is 28 hours and up to Darwin is 33 hours. Across the country from Sydney to Perth is 41 hours.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> There are some brilliant recipes here, Sam, as much as I can tell glancing through. A smaller bed sounds like a good idea- cats don't take up as much room as a dog. And Hickory was not small. I am working up circular dishrags according to the pattern you sent me in the very first PM, you sent me. I have also some Placemat sized ones- for back in the day when I had a table! This house is so tiny in dimension that I would need a table that folded almost to nothing to fit it in!
> Just got back from a shopping expedition- the shop did not have the size of shoes I needed in the style I wanted, so I've paid and they will get them in from another shop, and post them out to me. Should be here by late next week- because Monday and Tuesday are holidays. Got to Spotlight with my gift voucher from Bronwen and family- came home with a length of Chambray Denim for another skirt, and some yarn- I don't as yet have a photo, but I will organise that.
> Finished off the Spanakopita I made yesterday (I gave away a sizable portion to my friend Eva), so I have the Tarte di Noel I made, with the fruit mincemeat and Almond topping plus a Christmas Pudding and some chocolates. The Pudding will have to wait until I have the ingredients for the sauce. But DGD has her birthday on the 24th January (15 years) so that is #1 priority for my next pay. Maybe I should keep the pudding for mid-winter?!


Glad to hear you sucessfully found some walking shoes julie . I really dislike shopping as i never ever find what I want ,


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm sorry to hear about your friends son, too many young people lost to that horrible disease.
> I'm glad your cold is better, sometimes it's like there's a mental block for some names & echinacea is kind of a funny name.
> I don't think I've watched the Harry Potter movies except for the first one


I watched them all with youngest son when he was little , have enjoyed revisiting them, 
Had a visit from DIL and her youngest nephew a couple of days ago , hes just over 20 month old and a little shy , but he came over to me and started dancing saying oozen 
Apparently he wanted to watch the film Frozen its his favourite , he loved my snowman who at 3ft tall and fairly round is quite a lot bigger than him but it didnt stop him from trying to dance with it ????


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I watched them all with youngest son when he was little , have enjoyed revisiting them,
> Had a visit from DIL and her youngest nephew a couple of days ago , hes just over 20 month old and a little shy , but he came over to me and started dancing saying oozen
> Apparently he wanted to watch the film Frozen its his favourite , he loved my snowman who at 3ft tall and fairly round is quite a lot bigger than him but it didnt stop him from trying to dance with it ????


How cute. 
The 1 year old whose birthday party we went to today is an independent little boy. Walking everywhere.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> so glad your cold is on it's last legs sonja. one of these days i must read the potter books.
> 
> that is too bad for your friend's son. cancer is such a vicious killer. i hope this does not bring up lot of stuff for you. --- sam


It did . I want to be at the time were i remember just all the happy times not quite there yet but the days are getting easier .

I enjoyed the books better than the films , i found they left a lot out of the film , which i suppose they had too as they were long enough


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> The Chambray Denim I bought today, and the yarn that I was able to splurge on, with what was left over from the shoes. Only one of the yarns has woolen content, because they are intended to be knitted into infant sized Beanies. So wanted easy wash fibres- so pure cotton, cotton/bamboo mix and one wool/cotton mix. The green is to be dishrags for me, and the white also, but as a gift. I don't yet know the sex of the baby, which is why one ball of cotton is pink.


They look nice Julie and the Chambray looks lovely and soft


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> It is the same for Australia. To give people some idea of how big it is, the UK map fit 21 times in a map of Australia. For me to travel to Sydney by road is over 13 hours


And the US and Australia are almost the same size.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Glad to hear you sucessfully found some walking shoes julie . I really dislike shopping as i never ever find what I want ,


I am hoping they fit, Sonja- they had none in the right size, right style, in the shop.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> They look nice Julie and the Chambray looks lovely and soft


Thank you Sonja- yes they are soft, and the Chambray will drape nicely.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Popping in quick before bed. We are safely in Houston Texas, visiting friends from another forum that I'm on. Hope to keep up better but no promises.


Glad you are safely warmer, have fun!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> David has a sister there so we are going to see them. Another of their sisters is coming down as well and we will all be catching up on Sunday next weekend. Vicky and Co are also going over. They will do there own thing for a few days and then Friday we will look after E and then G as well for the evening. The next day anyone who wants to join us will do something.
> And then a couple of days coming home. Will probably go via Bendigo which as the Aussies now is where the biggest mill that still spin Australian wool here in Australia. I am going to need more yarn for Gordons Temperature blanket and Bendigo has plenty to see as well so we will probably go home that way. And I might well get some more yarn as well!


Ooh, I'd love to go to the Bendigo woolen mill, they have lovely yarns. 
Those look great.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I watched them all with youngest son when he was little , have enjoyed revisiting them,
> Had a visit from DIL and her youngest nephew a couple of days ago , hes just over 20 month old and a little shy , but he came over to me and started dancing saying oozen
> Apparently he wanted to watch the film Frozen its his favourite , he loved my snowman who at 3ft tall and fairly round is quite a lot bigger than him but it didnt stop him from trying to dance with it ????


 :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm keeping David company via the phone while he drives the last couple hours of this on duty shift, he had a late pick up so got a much later start than usual, I'm so ready for bed. 
I think I'll log off here and pick the knitting back up, see you all tomorrow sometime.
Hugs and prayers as needed.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

kiwifrau said:


> No need to apologize Sam I completely forgot it's Friday, lol!


I was just going to say the same! Thank you for the start, Sam and the ladies. I am going to cook a ham today so I might use the glaze. Sounds good :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all, life certainly can get in the way of keeping up with KTP for some of us.
> 
> My friend has published another flower pic from her garden, a white bat plant flower. This friend has the best garden.
> 
> See how I go keeping up this week


Wow! It is breath taking :sm24:


----------



## grandma sherry (Oct 30, 2012)

I am up at 0340 my time with a sore throat so decided to check out the TP, imagine my surprise to see you are already on page 10. Oh well, I will read some as I drink some orange juice in hopes of catching up.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gosh nearly the end of the Year. No plans here for New Years Eve, will probably watch couple of movies then watch some fireworks on tv. It was quite cool here today, I even had to put a cardigan on for a little while. LOL. I took down the decorations today and got floors mopped. Went to a local shopping centre and got 2 summer tops for total of $27 so that was pretty good. Now back to catching up on here.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all, life certainly can get in the way of keeping up with KTP for some of us.
> 
> My friend has published another flower pic from her garden, a white bat plant flower. This friend has the best garden.
> 
> See how I go keeping up this week


Wow, that is amazing. Have never seen a plant like that before. :sm24:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Fan said:


> The Harry Potter books are lots of fun. The English language is used in some very creative ways in it. I'm watching the movies again too.
> I watched one last week and discovered one Creative spelling I hadn't picked before. Diagon Alley e.g. diagonally which the wizard folk access on a slant.


Clever. Sam, I've not read them either.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Hard to avoid a warm place!
> Going to Melbourne and will be away about 10 days. Hoping to catch up with Cathy at some time as she is only about an hour from Melbourne.


 :sm24: Most of the week is to be around mid 20s but I see that Next Saturday is forecast for 39c.... :sm12: Travel safe.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam and ladies. I too forgot it was Friday , good thing you remind us all Sam , I been rewatching all the Harry Potter films , they have been on tv here 1 a day , just watched Dumbledore get killed , if i had a wand i think i would happily zap Bellatrix over the head .????
> I think im finally over my cold still a slight cough but thats it thank goodness I got some of those oh darn i forgot the name again , the assistant had a good laugh when i tried to tell her what i wanted En something to keep colds away, hopefully they will work
> Had some very sad news this week from a fellow kper who I reguard as a friend , her son who was fighting cancer when my son was lost his fight , I really hoped with all my heart that he would win but sadly no .


Sorry to hear the sad news. :sm13:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Popping in quick before bed. We are safely in Houston Texas, visiting friends from another forum that I'm on. Hope to keep up better but no promises.


I love Houston! I hope you are snuggly warm and enjoying some sunshine.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I was once at a training course for work in Boston where I met a woman from Atlanta, she said her boyfriend went to Quebec canoeing & next time he went she might "pop over " & see me????????I told her sure if she had time to drive 4 days here & 4 back???????? people have no idea how big Canada is
> I just saw on the news, the thing that scrolls across the bottom said Saskatchewan was colder today than both the north & south poles???? it's going down to -40 tonight at that temperature it's the same in both & the wind is howling so wind chills to -46; even worse in Saskatoon where the wind chill is -54


How brutal! Reminds me if the week we went back to northern Iowa for my Stepfather!s funeral. It got down to -45f and my famly members from Texas were scrambling for extra layers. It was too cold for a burial or service at the gravesite, so his body stayed at the funeral home for awhile. It was bitterly cold and the wind howls in the open fields.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> The Chambray Denim I bought today, and the yarn that I was able to splurge on, with what was left over from the shoes. Only one of the yarns has woolen content, because they are intended to be knitted into infant sized Beanies. So wanted easy wash fibres- so pure cotton, cotton/bamboo mix and one wool/cotton mix. The green is to be dishrags for me, and the white also, but as a gift. I don't yet know the sex of the baby, which is why one ball of cotton is pink.


 :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I was once at a training course for work in Boston where I met a woman from Atlanta, she said her boyfriend went to Quebec canoeing & next time he went she might "pop over " & see me????????I told her sure if she had time to drive 4 days here & 4 back???????? people have no idea how big Canada is
> I just saw on the news, the thing that scrolls across the bottom said Saskatchewan was colder today than both the north & south poles???? it's going down to -40 tonight at that temperature it's the same in both & the wind is howling so wind chills to -46; even worse in Saskatoon where the wind chill is -54


Oh my, that is sooo cold. BRRR :sm06:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all, life certainly can get in the way of keeping up with KTP for some of us.
> 
> My friend has published another flower pic from her garden, a white bat plant flower. This friend has the best garden.
> 
> See how I go keeping up this week


That's an incredible flower! I've never seen one of those before.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam and ladies. I too forgot it was Friday , good thing you remind us all Sam , I been rewatching all the Harry Potter films , they have been on tv here 1 a day , just watched Dumbledore get killed , if i had a wand i think i would happily zap Bellatrix over the head .????
> I think im finally over my cold still a slight cough but thats it thank goodness I got some of those oh darn i forgot the name again , the assistant had a good laugh when i tried to tell her what i wanted En something to keep colds away, hopefully they will work
> Had some very sad news this week from a fellow kper who I reguard as a friend , her son who was fighting cancer when my son was lost his fight , I really hoped with all my heart that he would win but sadly no .


So very sad for your friend and for you too. Love to you both.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> David has a sister there so we are going to see them. Another of their sisters is coming down as well and we will all be catching up on Sunday next weekend. Vicky and Co are also going over. They will do there own thing for a few days and then Friday we will look after E and then G as well for the evening. The next day anyone who wants to join us will do something.
> And then a couple of days coming home. Will probably go via Bendigo which as the Aussies now is where the biggest mill that still spin Australian wool here in Australia. I am going to need more yarn for Gordons Temperature blanket and Bendigo has plenty to see as well so we will probably go home that way. And I might well get some more yarn as well!


Blanket is looking good Margaret , i like your idea for the second blanket using up the sock yarn .


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am hoping they fit, Sonja- they had none in the right size, right style, in the shop.


Thats the problem i have , and there are getting less shops to visit , I really dont want to start shopping on line the only other option is to travel further afield to bigger towns or city


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

grandma sherry said:


> I am up at 0340 my time with a sore throat so decided to check out the TP, imagine my surprise to see you are already on page 10. Oh well, I will read some as I drink some orange juice in hopes of catching up.


This bug is really getting about ! Hope you are able to get back to sleep and feel better soon


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> The Chambray Denim I bought today, and the yarn that I was able to splurge on, with what was left over from the shoes. Only one of the yarns has woolen content, because they are intended to be knitted into infant sized Beanies. So wanted easy wash fibres- so pure cotton, cotton/bamboo mix and one wool/cotton mix. The green is to be dishrags for me, and the white also, but as a gift. I don't yet know the sex of the baby, which is why one ball of cotton is pink.


Good haul Julie. You'll have fun working with all of that.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

kiwifrau said:


> One of the charity shops in town is run by one of the churches, I'm sure if they have a special need for them they will take them aside.
> Thanks for the idea though!
> 
> Think I will ask this when I take them in there.
> ...


I'm feeling in a de cluttering mood myself too. I think over the next few days/weeks I'm going to have a good clear out.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, thanks for starting us off again. The weeks whiz by so quickly. Thanks Margaret & Kate for the summaries
> Some great recipes, Sam, I wish DH was a more adventurous eater.
> It stayed very cold here all day, nasty wind. I thought the cartoon kind of goes with the day????
> I went for a haircut & then decided to make meat pies. DH wont eat turkey pie so I made some beef too. I do them in 5â single serving pies, made 18 of those & one full size turkey pie that will go to DS1, some smaller ones will go to DS2


 :sm23:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Ooh, I'd love to go to the Bendigo woolen mill, they have lovely yarns.
> Those look great.


The temperature blanket I just posted is Bendigo yarn. Pure wool machine washable.
Come over one day and I'll go with you. Cathy can easily join us as she isn't far away at all. :sm02:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam and ladies. I too forgot it was Friday , good thing you remind us all Sam , I been rewatching all the Harry Potter films , they have been on tv here 1 a day , just watched Dumbledore get killed , if i had a wand i think i would happily zap Bellatrix over the head .????
> I think im finally over my cold still a slight cough but thats it thank goodness I got some of those oh darn i forgot the name again , the assistant had a good laugh when i tried to tell her what i wanted En something to keep colds away, hopefully they will work
> Had some very sad news this week from a fellow kper who I reguard as a friend , her son who was fighting cancer when my son was lost his fight , I really hoped with all my heart that he would win but sadly no .


That is so sad. Prayers for everyone.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> There are some brilliant recipes here, Sam, as much as I can tell glancing through. A smaller bed sounds like a good idea- cats don't take up as much room as a dog. And Hickory was not small. I am working up circular dishrags according to the pattern you sent me in the very first PM, you sent me. I have also some Placemat sized ones- for back in the day when I had a table! This house is so tiny in dimension that I would need a table that folded almost to nothing to fit it in!
> Just got back from a shopping expedition- the shop did not have the size of shoes I needed in the style I wanted, so I've paid and they will get them in from another shop, and post them out to me. Should be here by late next week- because Monday and Tuesday are holidays. Got to Spotlight with my gift voucher from Bronwen and family- came home with a length of Chambray Denim for another skirt, and some yarn- I don't as yet have a photo, but I will organise that.
> Finished off the Spanakopita I made yesterday (I gave away a sizable portion to my friend Eva), so I have the Tarte di Noel I made, with the fruit mincemeat and Almond topping plus a Christmas Pudding and some chocolates. The Pudding will have to wait until I have the ingredients for the sauce. But DGD has her birthday on the 24th January (15 years) so that is #1 priority for my next pay. Maybe I should keep the pudding for mid-winter?!


That sounds a productive day. I would save the pudding for when it is cold :sm24:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Gosh nearly the end of the Year. No plans here for New Years Eve, will probably watch couple of movies then watch some fireworks on tv. It was quite cool here today, I even had to put a cardigan on for a little while. LOL. I took down the decorations today and got floors mopped. Went to a local shopping centre and got 2 summer tops for total of $27 so that was pretty good. Now back to catching up on here.


No idea what we are doing for New Years Eve. Last time said anything it was that his sister might have some friends over. But also do nothing, indeed may so tired that I just want to go to bed after driving. Means I get into the New Year half an hour earlier than I would have if still home.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :sm24: Most of the week is to be around mid 20s but I see that Next Saturday is forecast for 39c.... :sm12: Travel safe.


Doesn't sound too bad then- as long as the 39 doesn't stay after that.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Spanakopita is really healthy eating in my opinion.
> And thanks Bonnie!


I love it and it is a very healthy option :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> The Chambray Denim I bought today, and the yarn that I was able to splurge on, with what was left over from the shoes. Only one of the yarns has woolen content, because they are intended to be knitted into infant sized Beanies. So wanted easy wash fibres- so pure cotton, cotton/bamboo mix and one wool/cotton mix. The green is to be dishrags for me, and the white also, but as a gift. I don't yet know the sex of the baby, which is why one ball of cotton is pink.


That was a great splurge!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Blanket is looking good Margaret , i like your idea for the second blanket using up the sock yarn .


And I've decided to do a couple each for the Grandies (approximately 4 ply and approximately 8 ply). Use some of the yarn from each thing I knit them (well already a couple I have used up all the yarn so some won't get recorded. and some I have forgotten- thinking of it 2 years ago would have been better!) Need to decide whether to do all mitred squares or whether maybe to do one for each as a 10 stitch blanket


----------



## lexiemae (Aug 14, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Hope you found your phone Joy , did you lose it just in the house somewhere ?


When I have mislaid my phone the 1st thing I do is phone my mobile from the landline. Let's hope it's at home somewhere. )


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

lexiemae said:


> When I have mislaid my phone the 1st thing I do is phone my mobile from the landline. Let's hope it's at home somewhere. )


We don't have a landline- sometimes I wish we did just so I could ring myself.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

darowil said:


> David has a sister there so we are going to see them. Another of their sisters is coming down as well and we will all be catching up on Sunday next weekend. Vicky and Co are also going over. They will do there own thing for a few days and then Friday we will look after E and then G as well for the evening. The next day anyone who wants to join us will do something.
> And then a couple of days coming home. Will probably go via Bendigo which as the Aussies now is where the biggest mill that still spin Australian wool here in Australia. I am going to need more yarn for Gordons Temperature blanket and Bendigo has plenty to see as well so we will probably go home that way. And I might well get some more yarn as well!


That sounds a busy time. I would like to see Bendigo as I love The Dr Blake Mysteries.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thats the problem i have , and there are getting less shops to visit , I really dont want to start shopping on line the only other option is to travel further afield to bigger towns or city


I would have gone further, but the trains are not running because of some extensive maintenance- I think right through January- bit of a pain. This would be the Yorkshire equivalent of the next town!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> Good haul Julie. You'll have fun working with all of that.


Thank you, Angela- I forgot to mention I also picked up two packets of Swiss Cheese at a very good price.

I will mostly be knitting tiny Beanies- got to check how many stitches for a new-born!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> That sounds a productive day. I would save the pudding for when it is cold :sm24:


I think I might do that- I am really all sugared out!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I love it and it is a very healthy option :sm24:


 :sm24: And as with so much Greek, you can adjust it to what is available in your garden!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> That was a great splurge!


I reckon so, and thanks Norma!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> That sounds a busy time. I would like to see Bendigo as I love The Dr Blake Mysteries.


Haven't heard of them.
looked it up and the DVDs say Ballarat. Which is another town less than an hour away. Both in Victoria and not far from Cathy. Both gold mining towns originally.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

darowil said:


> Haven't heard of them.
> looked it up and the DVDs say Ballarat. Which is another town less than an hour away. Both in Victoria and not far from Cathy. Both gold mining towns originally.


Oops! Wrong town. You are quite right. I still like the programmes though :sm24: :sm03:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

lexiemae said:


> When I have mislaid my phone the 1st thing I do is phone my mobile from the landline. Let's hope it's at home somewhere. )


Hello Sue hope you had a wonderful Christmas , no land line here , usually ask son to ring it . Wish i could do the same for glasses. Only use them for reading so alwaays looking for them


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> That sounds a busy time. I would like to see Bendigo as I love The Dr Blake Mysteries.


I like the Dr Blake Mysteries too, There is one from New Zealand called Brokenwood mysteries , its a bit crackers but for some reason i will still watch it ????


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Sue hope you had a wonderful Christmas , no land line here , usually ask son to ring it . Wish i could do the same for glasses. Only use them for reading so alwaays looking for them


I just wish I needed them all the time- so much easier as don't need to keep putting them down. And they never stay where they are put do they?

Of to bed now and will be back at times over the next 10 days. Planning on leaving around 7 in the morning and now 11 so had better head of now. Hoping I sleep after a 2 hours sleep this afternoon, which is unusual for me.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> I just wish I needed them all the time- so much easier as don't need to keep putting them down. And they never stay where they are put do they?


No they dont 
Husband went out with his brother to his nephews a couple of days ago . When he got home he said he was annoyed he had left his glasses at home and had i seen them , he then proceeded to look for them . I watched him for a while then said did you check the pocket of the fleece you are wearing , the obvious answer was no as thats were they where ,

Safe travels Margaret


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> What's different about the NZ pies? I use basic pie crust & fill with meat & vegetables, similar to thick stew but I grate the carrots & cut the celery & onion very fine


Oh Lordy, Lordy, everything is different from the pastry to the fillings.

For Kiwi's, pies are one of their favourite comfort foods and they sell them everywhere and anywhere in the country. They even have contests on who bakes the best pie in NZ.

Now I for one will also say the Aussies also make a mean pie or two, lol! The UK too!

It's been a "Down-under thing" for decades on which country makes the best pie, same with cricket, football, pavlova etc., etc.

Here's a couple of websites you could take a look at to see the different recipes.

http://www.bite.co.nz/collections/1110/Savoury-pies/

A fabulous steak, cheese and mushroom pie recipe.

http://chelseawinter.co.nz/steak-cheese-and-mushroom-pies/

Lots of recipes on this site too.

http://www.recipes.co.nz/shop/EVERYDAY/Best+Mince+Pie.html

This is the perfect weather for a good pie, lol! Just remember there are probably lots of calories in these pies, lol!

Perhaps some of the other KTP members have a favourite recipe they would love to share with us.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I was once at a training course for work in Boston where I met a woman from Atlanta, she said her boyfriend went to Quebec canoeing & next time he went she might "pop over " & see me????????I told her sure if she had time to drive 4 days here & 4 back???????? people have no idea how big Canada is
> I just saw on the news, the thing that scrolls across the bottom said Saskatchewan was colder today than both the north & south poles???? it's going down to -40 tonight at that temperature it's the same in both & the wind is howling so wind chills to -46; even worse in Saskatoon where the wind chill is -54


You are so right, most people forget just how large Canada is.

Oh wow that is cold, thank goodness for central heating. I've also been reading how cold it is in different cities etc across the country, Toronto had the coldest day in 57 years the other day, I know we had -33 a couple of days back. I for one didn't go outside I stayed inside and kept nice and warm.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

busyworkerbee said:


> Small machine with shaped holes to form pie in and heated top and bottom.


I have a similar one I bought a few years back on the Shopping Channel. Mine has holes to make 2 pies in which is perfect for myself.
Daughter has one as well, actually we used it over Christmas and made eggs with mushroom and cheese in. You can use them for making all sorts of things.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

darowil said:


> Really it's a pie cooker. Still need to do all the work but instead of turning the oven on for just a couple of small pies the pie maker cooks them. Designed to use the pastry slices from the freezer section.
> 
> http://www.kmart.com.au/product/pie-maker/912041


Just took a peek at the attachment, the one I have makes larger pies than this one but same idea in principle.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I like the Dr Blake Mysteries too, There is one from New Zealand called Brokenwood mysteries , its a bit crackers but for some reason i will still watch it ????


Oh, had not dawned that this was a local program- I must be more observant!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Oh Lordy, Lordy, everything is different from the pastry to the fillings.
> 
> For Kiwi's, pies are one of their favourite comfort foods and they sell them everywhere and anywhere in the country. They even have contests on who bakes the best pie in NZ.
> 
> ...


I used to love the Georgie Pie Seafood pie- but they folded long ago.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

kiwifrau said:


> You are so right, most people forget just how large Canada is.
> 
> I remember once when flying from London to Houston, we came the polar route. I remember looking out of the window and seeing snow, we're over Canada, looked out an hour or so later, still snow. I think it took about 4 hours before I saw any signs of civilisation and then more before I saw any towns of any size. Canada sure is large, in both directions.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I watched them all with youngest son when he was little , have enjoyed revisiting them,
> Had a visit from DIL and her youngest nephew a couple of days ago , hes just over 20 month old and a little shy , but he came over to me and started dancing saying oozen
> Apparently he wanted to watch the film Frozen its his favourite , he loved my snowman who at 3ft tall and fairly round is quite a lot bigger than him but it didnt stop him from trying to dance with it ????


Very cute.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It did . I want to be at the time were i remember just all the happy times not quite there yet but the days are getting easier .
> 
> I enjoyed the books better than the films , i found they left a lot out of the film , which i suppose they had too as they were long enough


Memories will always be there.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Ooh, I'd love to go to the Bendigo woolen mill, they have lovely yarns.
> Those look great.


I'll hop on a plane!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

grandma sherry said:


> I am up at 0340 my time with a sore throat so decided to check out the TP, imagine my surprise to see you are already on page 10. Oh well, I will read some as I drink some orange juice in hopes of catching up.


Hope you're feeling better. I slept with a vaporizer going in the room with a Vapomist soaked piece of material inserted in a slot designed for it. The room will probably smell of mentholatum for a long while, but I slept very well. Might it be the secret?


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Sue hope you had a wonderful Christmas , no land line here , usually ask son to ring it . Wish i could do the same for glasses. Only use them for reading so alwaays looking for them


Bub and I call each other when a phone goes missing--just yesterday in fact when his slipped down into the chair. My glasses are usually on my head but somehow that is never the first place I look. :sm23:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Oh Lordy, Lordy, everything is different from the pastry to the fillings.
> 
> For Kiwi's, pies are one of their favourite comfort foods and they sell them everywhere and anywhere in the country. They even have contests on who bakes the best pie in NZ.
> 
> ...


Are they always made with a pie crust or sometimes with either a puff pastry or biscuit (US) crust?


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all, life certainly can get in the way of keeping up with KTP for some of us.
> 
> My friend has published another flower pic from her garden, a white bat plant flower. This friend has the best garden.
> 
> See how I go keeping up this week


What an incredible plant? Do you know the name? Maybe you already mentioned it - I will keep reading.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

budasha said:


> Must be ESP, Sam. I bought a tenderloin today so that recipe will come in handy. Also bought a whole chicken. In case I get snowed in, I have lots of food on hand and your recipes will come in handy. Thanks. I could have used your ham recipe last week. Unfortunately, most of the skin was off the ham and I couldn't see it from the packaging. Some of the hams were completely covered in foil.
> 
> Summary ladies, thank you for keeping us up to date.
> 
> ...


Yup you tried....sometimes for reasons totally unrelated to you people just don't want any more contact. I find our life paths go in different directions and it's not due to not liking someone but rather that we are pursuing different things. Kinda sad still though, right? I have had situations similar and I also have not always kept up as faithfully as I should have.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

What an amazing amount of recipes! I have a similar one to the acorn squash recipe except I make mine with butternut squash and apples. It's my husband's favorite. 
Thanks for finding and posting them. They are fun to check out and maybe cook!



thewren said:


> Maple Glazed Ham
> 
> Prep Time: 15 mins
> Cook Time: 1 hrs 30 mins
> ...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Hope you're feeling better. I slept with a vaporizer going in the room with a Vapomist soaked piece of material inserted in a slot designed for it. The room will probably smell of mentholatum for a long while, but I slept very well. Might it be the secret?


I should look into a vaporizer or humidifier for the bedroom. The air is so dry here (humidity in single digits at times) and with going so long without precipitation, I find I get very stuffy. I did put a large snake plant in the bedroom and wish I had room for more as they are known for cleaning the air.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you, Angela- I forgot to mention I also picked up two packets of Swiss Cheese at a very good price.
> 
> I will mostly be knitting tiny Beanies- got to check how many stitches for a new-born!


Fabric, yarn, and cheese sounds like my idea of a shopping spree! :sm02: Wonderful!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> David has a sister there so we are going to see them. Another of their sisters is coming down as well and we will all be catching up on Sunday next weekend. Vicky and Co are also going over. They will do there own thing for a few days and then Friday we will look after E and then G as well for the evening. The next day anyone who wants to join us will do something.
> And then a couple of days coming home. Will probably go via Bendigo which as the Aussies now is where the biggest mill that still spin Australian wool here in Australia. I am going to need more yarn for Gordons Temperature blanket and Bendigo has plenty to see as well so we will probably go home that way. And I might well get some more yarn as well!


Hope you have a great trip.

I'm not sure I understand how the temperature blanket works. I had thought it was one row each day with each temperature a different color? But it looks like you have .2 squares?
Those little squares are just from the sock you knitted this year? 28 pair? Wow! You are amazing. It takes me a couple of weeks to do one pair.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> The ones we buy are just steak cut in chunks, or ground, with gravy no vegetables. Stu likes his steak one with cheese. You can get a ground beef one with mashed potato on top and grated cheese. There are lots of different mixtures for pies but the favourite is steak and ground beef with gravy.
> We had pizza tonight and he liked it, so that's a good one for weekend eating. Another good old pie we have is bacon and egg. The pastry has to be light and flaky with a good crunch. Simply made good hearty tasty pies yum! A pie maker is like a toasted sandwich maker, but with hollows for the pie to sit into.


I make something with ground beef, gravy & mashed potatoes on top but my MIL called that Shepherds pie.

I have something in my camper that we call a Bush Pie Maker, that must be similar, it can be used over a campfire


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> I just wish I needed them all the time- so much easier as don't need to keep putting them down. And they never stay where they are put do they?
> 
> Of to bed now and will be back at times over the next 10 days. Planning on leaving around 7 in the morning and now 11 so had better head of now. Hoping I sleep after a 2 hours sleep this afternoon, which is unusual for me.


I wear mine all the time now as distant things were getting a bit blurry and it does save searching for them, but the other side of the coin is I forget I'm wearing them then wonder why the shower cabinet is so steamy! :sm16: :sm09:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Small machine with shaped holes to form pie in and heated top and bottom.


Ok, now I understand. Not at all like my Bush Pie maker
http://www.cabelas.com/product/Rome-Hobo-Cast-Iron-Pie-Irons/1182393.uts


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I watched them all with youngest son when he was little , have enjoyed revisiting them,
> Had a visit from DIL and her youngest nephew a couple of days ago , hes just over 20 month old and a little shy , but he came over to me and started dancing saying oozen
> Apparently he wanted to watch the film Frozen its his favourite , he loved my snowman who at 3ft tall and fairly round is quite a lot bigger than him but it didnt stop him from trying to dance with it ????


He sounds like a real cutie. My GD has watched Frozen so many times she has the dialogue memorized & sings & dances to all the music


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am hoping they fit, Sonja- they had none in the right size, right style, in the shop.


As long as you can make an exchange if they don't fit.
I rarely buy shoes unles I try them on, I have small feet but wide, I gues they match the rest of me????????


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I make something with ground beef, gravy & mashed potatoes on top but my MIL called that Shepherds pie.
> 
> I have something in my camper that we call a Bush Pie Maker, that must be similar, it can be used over a campfire


We call a beef with mashed potatoes on top a cottage pie and a sheperd's pie is made with minced lamb.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> I like the Dr Blake Mysteries too, There is one from New Zealand called Brokenwood mysteries , its a bit crackers but for some reason i will still watch it ????


Oh I love those, too. Yes, wonderfully crackers :sm23: :sm24:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

grandma sherry said:


> I am up at 0340 my time with a sore throat so decided to check out the TP, imagine my surprise to see you are already on page 10. Oh well, I will read some as I drink some orange juice in hopes of catching up.


I hope you got some more rest & are feeling better by morning


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> As long as you can make an exchange if they don't fit.
> I rarely buy shoes unles I try them on, I have small feet but wide, I gues they match the rest of me????????


I have long, thin feet - pity I don't match!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Blanket is looking good Margaret , i like your idea for the second blanket using up the sock yarn .


It's a great idea but at the rate I knit socks, I won't live long enough to make a doll blanket????????


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, great yarn.
Margaret, nice blanket for G. I’ve never seen sock yarn squares. Clever, fun way to remember socks you’ve knit. 
Sonja, yeah found phone yesterday afternoon! It was in drawer of bedside table.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Sue hope you had a wonderful Christmas , no land line here , usually ask son to ring it . Wish i could do the same for glasses. Only use them for reading so alwaays looking for them


We have to have a land line, cell service is non existent in our yard & lots of the surrounding area.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> I just wish I needed them all the time- so much easier as don't need to keep putting them down. And they never stay where they are put do they?
> 
> Of to bed now and will be back at times over the next 10 days. Planning on leaving around 7 in the morning and now 11 so had better head of now. Hoping I sleep after a 2 hours sleep this afternoon, which is unusual for me.


I got so sick of taking glasses off & on at work, I got some bifocals, clear on top with reading prescription in the bottom. They are still almost clear on top but boy am I blind when it comes to reading


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> No they dont
> Husband went out with his brother to his nephews a couple of days ago . When he got home he said he was annoyed he had left his glasses at home and had i seen them , he then proceeded to look for them . I watched him for a while then said did you check the pocket of the fleece you are wearing , the obvious answer was no as thats were they where ,
> 
> Safe travels Margaret


????????????sort of like if you hang something up, they can't find it?????


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

lexiemae said:


> When I have mislaid my phone the 1st thing I do is phone my mobile from the landline. Let's hope it's at home somewhere. )


Me, too. Unfortunately, battery was low so that didn't work.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> You are so right, most people forget just how large Canada is.
> 
> Oh wow that is cold, thank goodness for central heating. I've also been reading how cold it is in different cities etc across the country, Toronto had the coldest day in 57 years the other day, I know we had -33 a couple of days back. I for one didn't go outside I stayed inside and kept nice and warm.


I think this is the longest stretch of really cold weather we've had in several years, my patio door is about 5X worse with frost than when I took the photo, I've never seen it so bad. I'm hoping with the little snow cover the frost goes down far enough it will kill the #&%@ slug eggs. Maybe something good will come of this. I'm trying to be a glass half full kind of girl this mornig????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

angelam said:


> kiwifrau said:
> 
> 
> > You are so right, most people forget just how large Canada is.
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Hope you're feeling better. I slept with a vaporizer going in the room with a Vapomist soaked piece of material inserted in a slot designed for it. The room will probably smell of mentholatum for a long while, but I slept very well. Might it be the secret?


I don't mind that smell & it sure helps. I often put Vick's in a bowl of boiling water & inhale the vapours..

My DH told GS that his grandfather invented Vick's when he asked about the name????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It's a great idea but at the rate I knit socks, I won't live long enough to make a doll blanket????????


Yeah me too , I've finished one and i really dont feel like knitting the second one yet so picked up the little jeans, feels like im knitting something very large , gone from size 2 mm needles and barely there yarn to 4mm needles and dk yarn


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I should look into a vaporizer or humidifier for the bedroom. The air is so dry here (humidity in single digits at times) and with going so long without precipitation, I find I get very stuffy. I did put a large snake plant in the bedroom and wish I had room for more as they are known for cleaning the air.


I hope you soon get some rain. You don't have much for trees in your area, do you? I don't remember a lot of Bush when we travelled through the area, if so, at least there isn't the risk of Forrest fires like in California.
We also have very low humidity, especially in winter. Since DH has been sick the humidifier has been running all the time & it's still only 26% in here.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Me, too. Unfortunately, battery was low so that didn't work.


I'm glad you found it.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I don't mind that smell & it sure helps. I often put Vick's in a bowl of boiling water & inhale the vapours..
> 
> My DH told GS that his grandfather invented Vick's when he asked about the name????


I like that!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Yeah me too , I've finished one and i really dont feel like knitting the second one yet so picked up the little jeans, feels like im knitting something very large , gone from size 2 mm needles and barely there yarn to 4mm needles and dk yarn


My boys were both impressed with the socks they got for Christmas so I guess I will try to make at least a couple more pair for each of them. I was looking for more of the same yarn as it's supposed to be guaranteed to last 10 years & as long as it takes me to make them, they better last. I got 2 skeins on eBay for $9.50 each, I went back to same seller & they now want 12.50, that's quite a jump in 3 months! I have sock yarn but it has a high cotton content & they like wool & the guarantee makes me want to stick with the Regia yarn. I can buy it in Lloydminster but $20/ skein, I guess if I can't find a better deal I will get some there.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Well, I’m finally caught up with you chatty crew, better get moving & get my house tidied up & dig the pies out I’m to cook & take to my sisters for supper.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My boys were both impressed with the socks they got for Christmas so I guess I will try to make at least a couple more pair for each of them. I was looking for more of the same yarn as itÃ¢ÂÂs supposed to be guaranteed to last 10 years & as long as it takes me to make them, they better last. I got 2 skeins on eBay for $9.50 each, I went back to same seller & they now want 12.50, thatÃ¢ÂÂs quite a jump in 3 months! I have sock yarn but it has a high cotton content & they like wool & the guarantee makes me want to stick with the Regia yarn. I can buy it in Lloydminster but $20/ skein, I guess if I canÃ¢ÂÂt find a better deal I will get some there.


It's always great when the recipients are happy.

I was pleased when I got the photo. I worked so hard on those to try to get a fit with just measurements. One pair was made 2AAT top down and other was 2AAT toe up.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> It's always great when the recipients are happy.
> 
> I was pleased when I got the photo. I worked so hard on those to try to get a fit with just measurements. One pair was made 2AAT top down and other was 2AAT toe up.


Beautiful socks!!!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> As long as you can make an exchange if they don't fit.
> I rarely buy shoes unles I try them on, I have small feet but wide, I gues they match the rest of me????????


I never buy shoes online. I find you can choose the loveliest shoes in the world but when you put them on, you know they are not going to be comfortable. I know, as soon as I try a pair on, whether they are right for me.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> There's a lot of Canada north of where I live but another hour north & there are very few roads & people


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Julie, I'm so glad you are getting shoes. I'm sure they will make a great difference for you.
> 
> Liz, I do hope your spirits are improved after some sleep. Hugs, dear lady.


Thanks, I probably just needed a good sleep. It's nice and sunny today but still very cold.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> It's always great when the recipients are happy.
> 
> I was pleased when I got the photo. I worked so hard on those to try to get a fit with just measurements. One pair was made 2AAT top down and other was 2AAT toe up.


Pretty socks, beautiful recipients.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Busybeeworker, fun seeing bat flower, it was new to me.
> 
> Liz, hope you get a good nights sleep and wake up feeling better.


Thanks, I do. Just had a cup of hot chocolate and it lifted my spirits.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> What's different about the NZ pies? I use basic pie crust & fill with meat & vegetables, similar to thick stew but I grate the carrots & cut the celery & onion very fine


Talk about awful meat pies, someone told me that our local grocery store was selling Swiss Chalet chicken pies that were good. I bought one and it was terrible. I threw it out. I make tourtieres which I love. My girlfriend is French and her mother made delicious tourtiere. She gave me her recipe and that's what I use. My SIL makes turkey pot pie with peas, carrots and I think either mushroom or celery soup. I've never tried it.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I was once at a training course for work in Boston where I met a woman from Atlanta, she said her boyfriend went to Quebec canoeing & next time he went she might "pop over " & see me????????I told her sure if she had time to drive 4 days here & 4 back???????? people have no idea how big Canada is
> I just saw on the news, the thing that scrolls across the bottom said Saskatchewan was colder today than both the north & south poles???? it's going down to -40 tonight at that temperature it's the same in both & the wind is howling so wind chills to -46; even worse in Saskatoon where the wind chill is -54


I don't know how you stand that weather.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> Thats so sad- and you can relate in a way so many of us can't. How do you feel as a result of it?
> echinacea?
> I've not watched any of the Harry Potter movies? I've read most of them and found them OK.


I've watched all of the movies and found them quite good.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Liz hope tomorrow is a better day for you
> 
> Julie, nice Yarns, looking forward to seeing what you make.


Thanks, Bonnie. I do feel better this morning.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> My gut is playing up today. Will definitely need to follw up with working out what it is that is causing the problems. But David is expecting a lot of major work to be done here in February so I am going to stay with Mum for February (as usual she has rented a place down on the south coast where it will be cooler. But me trying to follow the diet will stress her out so I will plan on restarting it when I get back somewhere round March. And find out the correct way to reintroduce various foods to work out the problem one/s.
> In the meantime I will talk to Vicky about pro-biotics which can also be a big help for many people. But not sure if it matters which ones.
> 
> Listening to the cricket today. Australia, with the help of rain are playing well enough to bring about a draw. Just finished early as no result possible. May or may not have been the same result without rain but we did bat very well to avoid a loss.


Sorry to hear about your gut problems. I was taking Bio-K for a while and it helped me.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> David has a sister there so we are going to see them. Another of their sisters is coming down as well and we will all be catching up on Sunday next weekend. Vicky and Co are also going over. They will do there own thing for a few days and then Friday we will look after E and then G as well for the evening. The next day anyone who wants to join us will do something.
> And then a couple of days coming home. Will probably go via Bendigo which as the Aussies now is where the biggest mill that still spin Australian wool here in Australia. I am going to need more yarn for Gordons Temperature blanket and Bendigo has plenty to see as well so we will probably go home that way. And I might well get some more yarn as well!


Nice blanket. What a good idea to make a blanket from left-over sock yarn. It's quite colourful.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Fabric, yarn, and cheese sounds like my idea of a shopping spree! :sm02: Wonderful!


And brilliant, Sorlenna!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> As long as you can make an exchange if they don't fit.
> I rarely buy shoes unles I try them on, I have small feet but wide, I gues they match the rest of me????????


 :sm24: :sm25: :sm24: Whereas I have relatively large feet, also the sale had been on for a number of days already. This make usually fits, but I am prepared for a trip out to replace them.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, great yarn.
> Margaret, nice blanket for G. I've never seen sock yarn squares. Clever, fun way to remember socks you've knit.
> Sonja, yeah found phone yesterday afternoon! It was in drawer of bedside table.


Thank you Joy! I like the colours I ended up with- the green was a number of differing dye lots- this is a fraction more sage green.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

grandma sherry said:


> I am up at 0340 my time with a sore throat so decided to check out the TP, imagine my surprise to see you are already on page 10. Oh well, I will read some as I drink some orange juice in hopes of catching up.


I hope your sore throat is short-lived. It's hard to avoid getting sick at this time of year when there are so many people out and about with colds.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thats the problem i have , and there are getting less shops to visit , I really dont want to start shopping on line the only other option is to travel further afield to bigger towns or city


It's sad that so many of our stores are closing because of on-line shopping. Our big Sears store is closing. It's been around for many years and I feel bad for the staff. I don't like shopping on line because if it doesn't fit, it has to be returned either by mail or to the store. I'd rather try it on once and then buy it if I like it.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> No they dont
> Husband went out with his brother to his nephews a couple of days ago . When he got home he said he was annoyed he had left his glasses at home and had i seen them , he then proceeded to look for them . I watched him for a while then said did you check the pocket of the fleece you are wearing , the obvious answer was no as thats were they where ,
> 
> Safe travels Margaret


Just like a man!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Oh Lordy, Lordy, everything is different from the pastry to the fillings.
> 
> For Kiwi's, pies are one of their favourite comfort foods and they sell them everywhere and anywhere in the country. They even have contests on who bakes the best pie in NZ.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Lynnette - some really good recipes.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Just took a peek at the attachment, the one I have makes larger pies than this one but same idea in principle.


That would be handy for me instead of making a large pie.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My boys were both impressed with the socks they got for Christmas so I guess I will try to make at least a couple more pair for each of them. I was looking for more of the same yarn as it's supposed to be guaranteed to last 10 years & as long as it takes me to make them, they better last. I got 2 skeins on eBay for $9.50 each, I went back to same seller & they now want 12.50, that's quite a jump in 3 months! I have sock yarn but it has a high cotton content & they like wool & the guarantee makes me want to stick with the Regia yarn. I can buy it in Lloydminster but $20/ skein, I guess if I can't find a better deal I will get some there.


I have a little christmas money and thought i would buy 2 balls of sock yarn in solid colours as i want to make the kitten socks , no where here sells sock yarn at all so I've been looking on line ,would you believe I'm still having trouble getting what i want , want somewhere that does free delivery too so ill keep looking


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> It's always great when the recipients are happy.
> 
> I was pleased when I got the photo. I worked so hard on those to try to get a fit with just measurements. One pair was made 2AAT top down and other was 2AAT toe up.


You have such beautiful granddaughter s Jeanette and the socks are gorgeous too, lovely colours


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I make something with ground beef, gravy & mashed potatoes on top but my MIL called that Shepherds pie.
> 
> I have something in my camper that we call a Bush Pie Maker, that must be similar, it can be used over a campfire


I call it Shepherd's pie too, although others call it Cottage pie. I haven't made one in quite a while.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> I have long, thin feet - pity I don't match!


 :sm09:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> It's always great when the recipients are happy.
> 
> I was pleased when I got the photo. I worked so hard on those to try to get a fit with just measurements. One pair was made 2AAT top down and other was 2AAT toe up.


Nice socks and the girls look quite pleased with them.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I hope you soon get some rain. You don't have much for trees in your area, do you? I don't remember a lot of Bush when we travelled through the area, if so, at least there isn't the risk of Forrest fires like in California.
> We also have very low humidity, especially in winter. Since DH has been sick the humidifier has been running all the time & it's still only 26% in here.


We have pine forests in the mountains and other trees along the river. We do get some bad wildfires with dry grass and vegetation, though fire season isn't supposed to last this long. December should get us about 1/3 of our average yearly precipitation, which is why this long dry spell is so concerning, especially with hardly any snow up north. The ski resorts depend on it and the spring runoff should replenish the river. We still have a couple of months of winter so maybe we'll make it up in January and February. I'd even welcome a big snow at his point! But it's been far too warm as well. We had 62F on Christmas Day.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> It's always great when the recipients are happy.
> 
> I was pleased when I got the photo. I worked so hard on those to try to get a fit with just measurements. One pair was made 2AAT top down and other was 2AAT toe up.


Those are terrific! How could anyone not love them?!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

This just tickled me this morning. I hope it doesn't offend anyone.

Subject: Hell explained- "A definite must read"








Very clever. 
The following is an actual question given on a University of Arizona chemistry mid term, and an actual answer turned in by a student. 

The answer by one student was so 'profound' that the professor shared it with colleagues, via the Internet, which is, of course, why we now have the pleasure of enjoying it as well :



Bonus Question: Is Hell exothermic (gives off heat) or endothermic (absorbs heat)?



Most of the students wrote proofs of their beliefs using Boyle's Law (gas cools when it expands and heats when it is compressed) or some variant.



One student, however, wrote the following:

First, we need to know how the mass of Hell is changing in time. So we need to know the rate at which souls are moving into Hell and the rate at which they are leaving, which is unlikely.. I think that we can safely assume that once a soul gets to Hell, it will not leave. Therefore, no souls are leaving. As for how many souls are entering Hell, let's look at the different religions that exist in the world today.


Most of these religions state that if you are not a member of their religion, you will go to Hell. Since there is more than one of these religions and since people do not belong to more than one religion, we can project that all souls go to Hell. With birth and death rates as they are, we can expect the number of souls in Hell to increase exponentially. Now, we look at the rate of change of the volume in Hell because Boyle's Law states that in order for the temperature and pressure in Hell to stay the same, the volume of Hell has to expand proportionately as souls are added.



This gives two possibilities:


1. If Hell is expanding at a slower rate than the rate at which souls enter Hell, then the temperature and pressure in Hell will increase until all Hell breaks loose.

2. If Hell is expanding at a rate faster than the increase of souls in Hell, then the temperature and pressure will drop until Hell freezes over.

So which is it?

If we accept the postulate given to me by Teresa during my Freshman year that, 'It will be a cold day in Hell before I sleep with you,' and take into account the fact that I slept with her last night, then number two must be true, and thus I am sure that Hell is exothermic and has already frozen over. The corollary of this theory is that since Hell has frozen over, it follows that it is not accepting any more souls and is therefore, extinct..... .....leaving only Heaven, thereby proving the existence of a divine being which explains why, last night, Teresa kept shouting 'Oh my God.'

THIS STUDENT RECEIVED AN A+.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

budasha said:


> I call it Shepherd's pie too, although others call it Cottage pie. I haven't made one in quite a while.


I think a lot of people are not aware there is a difference between Shepherds Pie and Cottage Pie.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> It's always great when the recipients are happy.
> 
> I was pleased when I got the photo. I worked so hard on those to try to get a fit with just measurements. One pair was made 2AAT top down and other was 2AAT toe up.


2 little cuties, they bought a happy smile to my face. Looks like they love one another and their new socks.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Fabulous pie recipes Lynette, making me want one. It’s only 6.30am Sunday 31st here, and in a few hours will be on the plane back home again.
Wish we could take the wonderful view of lake and mountains home with us. Will be good to get home and catchup with our adopted family and see what Santa brought everyone.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Jeanette, beautiful socks, beautiful grands.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Fan said:


> Fabulous pie recipes Lynette, making me want one. It's only 6.30am Sunday 31st here, and in a few hours will be on the plane back home again.
> Wish we could take the wonderful view of lake and mountains home with us. Will be good to get home and catchup with our adopted family and see what Santa brought everyone.


Safe return trip home again and that the weather stays nice and warm.

I love, love the mountains and had always loved to've Lived Year round in Switzerland. Lived there for 4 months in Zermatt, climbed to the top ridge of the Matterhorn, never did make it to the top but wonderful memories.

I'd always said if I ever won big in a Lottery I'd live there, lol! Never ever won big though, Boo Hoo! ????

Still where we lived in Germany (Konstanz) we were in a town 2 min's from the Swiss border and I loved that.

Hope everyone had a wonderful Christmas while you were gone and I'm sure lots to show you.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

budasha said:


> Talk about awful meat pies, someone told me that our local grocery store was selling Swiss Chalet chicken pies that were good. I bought one and it was terrible. I threw it out. I make tourtieres which I love. My girlfriend is French and her mother made delicious tourtiere. She gave me her recipe and that's what I use. My SIL makes turkey pot pie with peas, carrots and I think either mushroom or celery soup. I've never tried it.


Can you share the recipe?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

budasha said:


> Thanks, Bonnie. I do feel better this morning.


Good to hear.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> You have such beautiful granddaughter s Jeanette and the socks are gorgeous too, lovely colours


The yarn did all the colorwork. The smaller pair were made from yarn from rhe KAP swap table which had no ball bands that ended upbeing Paton's and there were 3 color pattern repeats. The larger pair are from yarn that does not repeat at all. I wish I had started those so that the wider color pattern was on the leg portion. For each, I was surprised at each color change.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

budasha said:


> Nice socks and the girls look quite pleased with them.


They're very gracious.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> 2 little cuties, they bought a happy smile to my face. Looks like they love one another and their new socks.


They do.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Safe return trip home again and that the weather stays nice and warm.
> 
> I love, love the mountains and had always loved to've Lived Year round in Switzerland. Lived there for 4 months in Zermatt, climbed to the top ridge of the Matterhorn, never did make it to the top but wonderful memories.
> 
> ...


I was just watching a documentary on Zermatt and want to go there! Lucky you.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> It's always great when the recipients are happy.
> 
> I was pleased when I got the photo. I worked so hard on those to try to get a fit with just measurements. One pair was made 2AAT top down and other was 2AAT toe up.


Cute girls and very pretty socks :sm24:


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Safe return trip home again and that the weather stays nice and warm.
> 
> I love, love the mountains and had always loved to've Lived Year round in Switzerland. Lived there for 4 months in Zermatt, climbed to the top ridge of the Matterhorn, never did make it to the top but wonderful memories.
> 
> ...


Thank you I do know the family loved the cross stitch pictures I made for them.
Stu and I are both Scottish ancestry so this part of our country is very much in our blood. The lakes and mountains down here are aptly thought of as the Scotland of the South Pacific, by the original settlers and many places have Scottish names, Invercargill, Dunedin, Bannockburn, Athol, Gore, Balclutha etc.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i totally understand - i get an achy stomach feeling if i don't see heidi at least once a day. the longer she is away the worse i feel. --- sam



budasha said:


> I'm down in the dumps today. Haven't heard from anyone in my family since Monday. I shouldn't be feeling this way. I have to remember that it's Christmas and everyone has other things on their mind.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oh bonnie - how does one dress for weather like that. does you car ever warm up enough to have heat in the car. i don't think i could put on enough clothes to be warm in weather like that. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> I was once at a training course for work in Boston where I met a woman from Atlanta, she said her boyfriend went to Quebec canoeing & next time he went she might "pop over " & see me????????I told her sure if she had time to drive 4 days here & 4 back???????? people have no idea how big Canada is
> I just saw on the news, the thing that scrolls across the bottom said Saskatchewan was colder today than both the north & south poles???? it's going down to -40 tonight at that temperature it's the same in both & the wind is howling so wind chills to -46; even worse in Saskatoon where the wind chill is -54


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i gather the blue is for the previous three months. love the colors in this three months. 28 pairs of socks - wow - wish i could knit them that fast. --- sam



darowil said:


> David has a sister there so we are going to see them. Another of their sisters is coming down as well and we will all be catching up on Sunday next weekend. Vicky and Co are also going over. They will do there own thing for a few days and then Friday we will look after E and then G as well for the evening. The next day anyone who wants to join us will do something.
> And then a couple of days coming home. Will probably go via Bendigo which as the Aussies now is where the biggest mill that still spin Australian wool here in Australia. I am going to need more yarn for Gordons Temperature blanket and Bendigo has plenty to see as well so we will probably go home that way. And I might well get some more yarn as well!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Cute girls and very pretty socks :sm24:


 :sm17:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> It's sad that so many of our stores are closing because of on-line shopping. Our big Sears store is closing. It's been around for many years and I feel bad for the staff. I don't like shopping on line because if it doesn't fit, it has to be returned either by mail or to the store. I'd rather try it on once and then buy it if I like it.


There was something on CBC radio a few months ago about how the CEO of Sears has drained off assets, decreased quality & drove the company to bankruptcy & now all those who have worked there for years are left with no pensions but he's walking away with a bonus of several million. That should be illegal. Those people earned the pensions, it should have to be put in a totally separate account so no crook can take it


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> This just tickled me this morning. I hope it doesn't offend anyone.
> 
> Subject: Hell explained- "A definite must read"
> 
> ...


????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Jeanette, beautiful socks, beautiful grands.


They sure are


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is a great avatar lexiemae - is it a picture of your back yard? we are so glad you stopped by and hope you will drop in again when you are online. there is always fresh hot tea and an empty chair with your name on it. we'll be looking for you. --- sam



lexiemae said:


> When I have mislaid my phone the 1st thing I do is phone my mobile from the landline. Let's hope it's at home somewhere. )


----------



## wendyacz (Aug 13, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> It's always great when the recipients are happy.
> 
> I was pleased when I got the photo. I worked so hard on those to try to get a fit with just measurements. One pair was made 2AAT top down and other was 2AAT toe up.


Beautiful models, fabulous socks, I'm betting they won't want to take them off! Love the little flowers


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Thanks to Sam, Darowil and Kate for the opening again. I really do appreciate all you do.

Darowil, I love children's art and so wonderful to see E's creativity at work. I think I would frame some of them and have a hallway of E's works. Too cute in the little car.

Julie, glad you are getting shoes and yarn. YAY. Both very important.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> oh bonnie - how does one dress for weather like that. does you car ever warm up enough to have heat in the car. i don't think i could put on enough clothes to be warm in weather like that. --- sam


It takes a long time to warm up. We have a cover on the front of the car so cold air is kept out of engine. I love the heated seats in my car, that helps a lot. I certainly wear lots of layers & lots of down filling


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie, love the magnet photos. I think they are great and what a handsome grandson and beautiful granddaughter. Can tell it's Canada with the ice skates. I was wearing them at that age too. :sm24: I know where I'd be now if I put them on, especially with my weak ankle. :sm23: 

Oh dear, see where we've had 2 falls recently. Gwennie and Swedenme. glad to see the follow-up that you are both ok. It just takes a quick fall to change your life, so glad no permanent damage.

Busyworkerbee, that is an amazing ???? flower. I can only imagine seeing it in person, but lovely photo of it. Is there a fragrance?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

heidi makes what she calls 'shepherd's pie'. i like the chicken one best - i am not much of a red meat eater. tons of vegetables and chicken and covered with mashed potatoes and then baked. very good. --- sam



kiwifrau said:


> Oh Lordy, Lordy, everything is different from the pastry to the fillings.
> 
> For Kiwi's, pies are one of their favourite comfort foods and they sell them everywhere and anywhere in the country. They even have contests on who bakes the best pie in NZ.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> It's always great when the recipients are happy.
> 
> I was pleased when I got the photo. I worked so hard on those to try to get a fit with just measurements. One pair was made 2AAT top down and other was 2AAT toe up.


The recipients are so cute and happy for sure. Love the socks too. Beautiful knitting and beautiful DGC.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

kiwifrau said:


> I'm really surprised you didn't buy some of the knitwear in Arrowtown, I thought you would've just asked them to mail it to you in Auckland, ha! But you obviously didn't really need it anyway. ????
> 
> Yes I do miss a good pie, what they sell here are absolutely ugh, they are so bad there aren't enough words to describe just how awful they are. Sorry Canada, lol!


When I was a teen I worked at a bakery in the Weston area of Toronto as an after school and Saturday job. The bakery sold individual meat pies that I absolutely adored, have tried many times to replicate them but never been successful. I've tried some that are French Canadian meat pies that seem similar to what I remember. But most of those have mashed potatoes in them and the bakery ones didn't as far as I remember.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> The cottons, in particular are beautifully soft.


They look wonderfully soft! Good choice of colors!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Can you share the recipe?


Sure, happy to. I post it shortly.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

_Bonnie7591 wrote:
I was once at a training course for work in Boston where I met a woman from Atlanta, she said her boyfriend went to Quebec canoeing & next time he went she might "pop over " & see me????????I told her sure if she had time to drive 4 days here & 4 back???????? people have no idea how big Canada is
I just saw on the news, the thing that scrolls across the bottom said Saskatchewan was colder today than both the north & south poles???? it's going down to -40 tonight at that temperature it's the same in both & the wind is howling so wind chills to -46; even worse in Saskatoon where the wind chill is -54_



thewren said:


> oh bonnie - how does one dress for weather like that. does you car ever warm up enough to have heat in the car. i don't think i could put on enough clothes to be warm in weather like that. --- sam


Bonnie, that is just plain way too cold. Stay safe and indoors would be my motto.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

budasha said:


> I think it's time for me to crash. Back tomorrow. Night all.


Hugs and hope things look brighter in the morning.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> There was something on CBC radio a few months ago about how the CEO of Sears has drained off assets, decreased quality & drove the company to bankruptcy & now all those who have worked there for years are left with no pensions but he's walking away with a bonus of several million. That should be illegal. Those people earned the pensions, it should have to be put in a totally separate account so no crook can take it


I agree.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Budasha, hoping things slow down so you can hear from family. It is a lonely time of year when you don't hear from anyone but yes, a busy, busy time.

Have been watching some old olympic ice skating and the one skater had a foot broken in 2 places and still skated as she didn't want to miss the Olympics. Her pain was evident but she did it. No medal for the skating but certainly, if they gave one for courage, she would have gotten it with jumps in the air, etc.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I was once at a training course for work in Boston where I met a woman from Atlanta, she said her boyfriend went to Quebec canoeing & next time he went she might "pop over " & see me????????I told her sure if she had time to drive 4 days here & 4 back???????? people have no idea how big Canada is
> I just saw on the news, the thing that scrolls across the bottom said Saskatchewan was colder today than both the north & south poles???? it's going down to -40 tonight at that temperature it's the same in both & the wind is howling so wind chills to -46; even worse in Saskatoon where the wind chill is -54


That's so funny Bonnie, my folks used to visit Holland and random people would say, my so and so lives in Vancouver or some other place, maybe when you get up there you could say hi! Or they would want my parents to drop something off in northern Ontario - yep people have no idea at all how large Canada is. Even each province is so much bigger than any area at least in Holland. My parents always got a chuckle out of it!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> What is a pie maker. In my house, that's me????????


???? Here also


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

darowil said:


> David has a sister there so we are going to see them. Another of their sisters is coming down as well and we will all be catching up on Sunday next weekend. Vicky and Co are also going over. They will do there own thing for a few days and then Friday we will look after E and then G as well for the evening. The next day anyone who wants to join us will do something.
> And then a couple of days coming home. Will probably go via Bendigo which as the Aussies now is where the biggest mill that still spin Australian wool here in Australia. I am going to need more yarn for Gordons Temperature blanket and Bendigo has plenty to see as well so we will probably go home that way. And I might well get some more yarn as well!


Wow nice colors!! That's a lotta socks you knit this past year!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> Small machine with shaped holes to form pie in and heated top and bottom.


That's pretty slick, would be perfect for the 2 of us!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> There was something on CBC radio a few months ago about how the CEO of Sears has drained off assets, decreased quality & drove the company to bankruptcy & now all those who have worked there for years are left with no pensions but he's walking away with a bonus of several million. That should be illegal. Those people earned the pensions, it should have to be put in a totally separate account so no crook can take it


I worked at True Value for over 7 years and we had a lot of employees go back and forth between Sears, Ace Hardware, and True Value. Sears was forever laying people off and then rehiring at a later date and messing with the benefits and pensions. About 5 years ago, the traffic of employees was just between Ace and True Value with few going to or coming from Sears. We had a CEO who had been at Sears and the stories he told!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> They sure are


Thanks.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> Hard to avoid a warm place!
> Going to Melbourne and will be away about 10 days. Hoping to catch up with Cathy at some time as she is only about an hour from Melbourne.


How wonderful. Safe travels and do hope you get to see Cathy.

Love Gordon's blanket and the sock squares. So colorful. Great way to have a lasting token of all the socks and using up leftover yarn too.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

wendyacz said:


> Beautiful models, fabulous socks, I'm betting they won't want to take them off! Love the little flowers


Their Mom requested the crocheted ones, but I talked her into letting me try with straight knitting first - I didn't want to do all that color changing (and end weaving) in either crochet or knitting. I think it has the same effect - I'll do different stitch patterns in each color change for the next pair.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> The recipients are so cute and happy for sure. Love the socks too. Beautiful knitting and beautiful DGC.


Thanks.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thanks to Sam, Darowil and Kate for the opening again. I really do appreciate all you do.
> 
> Darowil, I love children's art and so wonderful to see E's creativity at work. I think I would frame some of them and have a hallway of E's works. Too cute in the little car.
> 
> Julie, glad you are getting shoes and yarn. YAY. Both very important.


 :sm24: Thanks Daralene- I just hope that the shoes fit- the yarn I know is what I had hoped!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Maatje said:


> They look wonderfully soft! Good choice of colors!


 :sm24: Thank you Maatje!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Tourtiere

1-1/2 lbs. minced pork
1/2 lb. minced beef
2 tbsp. butter
1 medium finely chopped onion 
1 tsp. minced garlic
Pinch of cloves
1/2 to 1 c. water 
1/2 tsp. salt
Freshly ground black pepper

1 egg beaten with a little water for egg wash.

Saute onion and garlic in butter until soft but not brown, careful not to burn garlic.
Add meat and water. 
Stir in cloves, salt & pepper to taste. Simmer, partially covered, until meat is no longer pink (about 30 minutes)
Meat should be damp but not watery.
Adjust seasonings if necessary.
Cool to room temperature

Preheat oven to 450

With slotted spoon (to drain any excess liquid), place meat mixture into unbaked pie crust and cover with top crust.
Cut vents in top to let steam escape.
Brush top crust with egg wash and bake in oven for 10 minutes.
Brush with more egg wash and lower heat to 350.
Bake for another 40 minutes until golden brown.

Enjoy!


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

wendyacz said:


> Beautiful models, fabulous socks, I'm betting they won't want to take them off! Love the little flowers


I agree. Glad to learn that Julie has several of her fans up and running and shoes on order. I am hoping the walking shoes will be a perfect fit. Just got a pair of snow boots from B A Mason, perfect fit online order. Was a bit worried as it is difficult to fit my long narrow foot, but they did a great job describing the size.Enjoying catching up to the posts. Great knitted sock yarn blanket in progress. What a fine way to use up left over yarn and have a momento of ones knitting moments. 
Most of our valley snow is melted and we are praying for more to come. We are way behind what we should have in the mountains for us to be OK for summer. Hard to believe that "next year" is almost here. We are off New Year's day and I don't work until the 3rd. Have been trying to organize my family history information and get back to knitting, and finishing my knockers. Have a friend's daughter that just had surgery and needs a pair. Have decreased my savings account but glad I had saved as just replaced all the gutters and down drains. They look great and have leaf guards so should help prevent clogs and no need to climb the ladder to clean them out. I am thinking that a bit of singing to the drain pipe is in order for me, as E's grandmother does.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i thought maybe some of you might like this for new year's day breakfast. --- sam

Unbelievable Blueberry French Toast Casserole

Now THIS is french toast! Made with chunks of crusty bread, sweet blueberries, lots of brown sugar, a sweet egg-y custard, assembled in a baking pan, and topped with brown sugar cinnamon streusel. There's enough goodness to make your entire family happy. And then some.

Ingredients:
1 (12-14 ounce) loaf french bread, sourdough bread, or challah1
1 cup (180g) fresh or frozen blueberries2
8 large eggs
2 and 1/4 cups (540ml) whole milk
1/2 teaspoon ground cinnamon
3/4 cup (150g) packed light brown sugar
1 Tablespoon (15ml) vanilla extract

Streusel Topping
1/3 cup (69g) packed light brown sugar
1/3 cup (42g) all-purpose flour (spoon & leveled)
1/2 teaspoon ground cinnamon
6 Tablespoons (86g) unsalted butter, cold and cubed

Optional: extra blueberries, fresh fruit, maple syrup, and/or confectioners' sugar for topping

Directions:
1. Grease a 9x13 inch pan with butter or spray with nonstick spray. 
2. Slice then cut the bread into cubes, about 1 inch in size. Spread cubes into the prepared baking pan and top evenly with blueberries. Set aside.
3. Whisk the eggs, milk, cinnamon, brown sugar, and vanilla together until no brown sugar lumps remain. 
4. Pour over the bread. Cover the pan tightly with plastic wrap and stick in the refrigerator for 3 hours - overnight. Overnight is best.
5. Preheat oven to 350°F (177°C). Remove pan from the refrigerator.

Prepare the topping: 
1. Whisk the brown sugar, flour, and cinnamon together in a medium bowl. 
2. Cut in the cubed butter with a pastry blender or two forks. Sprinkle the topping over the soaked bread.
3. Bake for 45-55 minutes or until golden brown on top.

NOTE: I usually bake it for 45 minutes because I like it softer. Serve immediately. Cover leftovers tightly and store in the refrigerator for 2-3 days.

Make ahead tip: Prepare the topping in advance, cover tightly, and store in the refrigerator. Sprinkle over the soaked bread before baking. For freezing, prepare the recipe through step 4 (without preheating the oven) and freeze for up to 2 months. Thaw overnight in the refrigerator then bake as directed. Baked casserole can be frozen up to 3 months. Thaw overnight in the refrigerator and warm up in a 350°F (177°C) for 35 minutes or until warm in the center.

Recipe Notes:
This recipe can easily be halved in an 8 or 9-inch baking pan. The bake time will be slightly less, around 30-35 minutes.
1.	Day-old, crusty bread is perfect for french toast casseroles. I typically use a loaf of challah bread that I slice and let sit out overnight. You'll wind up with about 12 cups of cubed bread. A little more or less is OK.
2.	Instead of blueberries, try strawberries, raspberries, or blackberries. In the fall, try cranberries or thinly sliced apples or pears. So many options!

http://sally'sbakingaddiction.com/2015/03/25/unbelievable-blueberry-french-toast-casserole/


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> I agree. Glad to learn that Julie has several of her fans up and running and shoes on order. I am hoping the walking shoes will be a perfect fit. Just got a pair of snow boots from B A Mason, perfect fit online order. Was a bit worried as it is difficult to fit my long narrow foot, but they did a great job describing the size.Enjoying catching up to the posts. Great knitted sock yarn blanket in progress. What a fine way to use up left over yarn and have a momento of ones knitting moments.
> Most of our valley snow is melted and we are praying for more to come. We are way behind what we should have in the mountains for us to be OK for summer. Hard to believe that "next year" is almost here. We are off New Year's day and I don't work until the 3rd. Have been trying to organize my family history information and get back to knitting, and finishing my knockers. Have a friend's daughter that just had surgery and needs a pair. Have decreased my savings account but glad I had saved as just replaced all the gutters and down drains. They look great and have leaf guards so should help prevent clogs and no need to climb the ladder to clean them out. I am thinking that a bit of singing to the drain pipe is in order for me, as E's grandmother does.


LOL! to the singing to the drain pipe!
Hope you do get the needed snow.
I have all four fans assembled now- which is great. Ringo is very sensible with them- so nice to have a dog with a steady temperament.
Started the first Beanie, but need to unpick and increase the size a bit- would have fit a Preemie, but not the average new born.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Just ordered some boots from B. A. Mason too thanks to Flytyin. Went to dig out my boots before leaving for the wedding and found them falling apart! Had to wear some tall dressy ones that were very hard to pull on and off and were not very warm. Looked at a couple stores in Duluth, but size was not available. Hope these fit!!! Sure was a nice selection. Thanks.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> It's always great when the recipients are happy.
> 
> I was pleased when I got the photo. I worked so hard on those to try to get a fit with just measurements. One pair was made 2AAT top down and other was 2AAT toe up.


Awww cute kiddoes and wonderful socks! Haven't tried socks yet. Made some doll clothes with sock yarn and number 1needles, cured my sock itch for a long time!!????


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Especially love the sock square blanket. That will be so eye catching and warm.


darowil said:


> David has a sister there so we are going to see them. Another of their sisters is coming down as well and we will all be catching up on Sunday next weekend. Vicky and Co are also going over. They will do there own thing for a few days and then Friday we will look after E and then G as well for the evening. The next day anyone who wants to join us will do something.
> And then a couple of days coming home. Will probably go via Bendigo which as the Aussies now is where the biggest mill that still spin Australian wool here in Australia. I am going to need more yarn for Gordons Temperature blanket and Bendigo has plenty to see as well so we will probably go home that way. And I might well get some more yarn as well!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

The sock look great and the girls seem very pleased with them; adorable little girls too!


RookieRetiree said:


> It's always great when the recipients are happy.
> 
> I was pleased when I got the photo. I worked so hard on those to try to get a fit with just measurements. One pair was made 2AAT top down and other was 2AAT toe up.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

machriste said:


> Just ordered some boots from B. A. Mason too thanks to Flytyin. Went to dig out my boots before leaving for the wedding and found them falling apart! Had to wear some tall dressy ones that were very hard to pull on and off and were not very warm. Looked at a couple stores in Duluth, but size was not available. Hope these fit!!! Sure was a nice selection. Thanks.


I have ordered all my Sunday dress shoes from them with excellent results. Great fit as they do wide to narrow widths and multiple lengths, quality leather and great soles. They hold up to tough wear very well. I am glad you could try them out and hope you will be as happy with your shoes as I am with mine. Good thing is that you can easily return them at minimal cost if they don't fit. Let us know how your order turns out.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

caught up; marking my spot and off to read the daily digest. TTYL


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what you guys need is what we always called a 'sissy whip' - a chain with fasteners at each end where you slide the temple pieces of your glasses - and then you wear them around your neck. (http://www.google.com/search?q=chain+necklaces+to+fasten+you+glasses+on.&oq=chain+necklaces+to+fasten+you+glasses+on.&aqs=chrome..69i57.24545j0j7&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8)

second row - last picture - it says 'report images' underneath mine. that is the one i always used. also the 'slim links' - second from left - top row. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> No they dont
> Husband went out with his brother to his nephews a couple of days ago . When he got home he said he was annoyed he had left his glasses at home and had i seen them , he then proceeded to look for them . I watched him for a while then said did you check the pocket of the fleece you are wearing , the obvious answer was no as thats were they where ,
> 
> Safe travels Margaret


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

are they from books or were the written just for television? --- sam



Normaedern said:


> Oh I love those, too. Yes, wonderfully crackers :sm23: :sm24:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is why we have a land line - the cell service out here is really iffy. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> We have to have a land line, cell service is non existent in our yard & lots of the surrounding area.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

bless whom ever invited bifocals. was it b. franklin? --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> I got so sick of taking glasses off & on at work, I got some bifocals, clear on top with reading prescription in the bottom. They are still almost clear on top but boy am I blind when it comes to reading


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> It's always great when the recipients are happy.
> 
> I was pleased when I got the photo. I worked so hard on those to try to get a fit with just measurements. One pair was made 2AAT top down and other was 2AAT toe up.


They're lovely......the socks and the girls! :sm09:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

thewren said:


> are they from books or were the written just for television? --- sam


I think they are written for TV only.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

those are some very pretty socks modeled by some very pretty little girls. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> It's always great when the recipients are happy.
> 
> I was pleased when I got the photo. I worked so hard on those to try to get a fit with just measurements. One pair was made 2AAT top down and other was 2AAT toe up.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

our sears closed several years ago. penny's isn't doing much better. i was amused at heidi - she ordered online for the boys - mainly things from Smithsonian which they loved. --- sam



budasha said:


> It's sad that so many of our stores are closing because of on-line shopping. Our big Sears store is closing. It's been around for many years and I feel bad for the staff. I don't like shopping on line because if it doesn't fit, it has to be returned either by mail or to the store. I'd rather try it on once and then buy it if I like it.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

budasha said:


> This just tickled me this morning. I hope it doesn't offend anyone.
> 
> Subject: Hell explained- "A definite must read"
> 
> ...


Some really clever thinking there! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## grandma sherry (Oct 30, 2012)

Rookie they are lovely socks on beautiful DGDs.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

budasha said:


> Tourtiere
> 
> 1-1/2 lbs. minced pork
> 1/2 lb. minced beef
> ...


Thank you. I'm going to try these.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks for the comments on socks and DGD’s. DGS saw me making them and inquired for himself so he’s getting a pair for his birthday.


----------



## grandma sherry (Oct 30, 2012)

Must try the tourtiere recipe also. Usually only make Shepherd's pie with ground beef and mashed potatoes and turkey pie with the left over turkey and gravy; adding vegetables to both.


----------



## grandma sherry (Oct 30, 2012)

Have started my first pair of socks, a pair for DH. Will keep you informed on how they go.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

if i wore too many layers of down filling i wouldn't be able to bring my arms together to drive the car. lol heated seats are a God send. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> It takes a long time to warm up. We have a cover on the front of the car so cold air is kept out of engine. I love the heated seats in my car, that helps a lot. I certainly wear lots of layers & lots of down filling


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

grandma sherry said:


> Must try the tourtiere recipe also. Usually only make Shepherd's pie with ground beef and mashed potatoes and turkey pie with the left over turkey and gravy; adding vegetables to both.


I always thought Shepherd's Pie was made with mutton, usually what was left over from the Sunday roast. Both Shepherd's Pie and Cottage Pie though are topped with mashed potato.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> what you guys need is what we always called a 'sissy whip' - a chain with fasteners at each end where you slide the temple pieces of your glasses - and then you wear them around your neck. (http://www.google.com/search?q=chain+necklaces+to+fasten+you+glasses+on.&oq=chain+necklaces+to+fasten+you+glasses+on.&aqs=chrome..69i57.24545j0j7&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8)
> 
> second row - last picture - it says 'report images' underneath mine. that is the one i always used. also the 'slim links' - second from left - top row. --- sam


Couldn't have them hanging round my neck Sam I would end up breaking them


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the certainly have a selection of men's shoes - i will need to save my pennies though in order to afford a pair. i don't mind the cost as long as they fit well and wear well.
i'd be looking for an oxford everyday shoe. i don't have any that really fit well. --- sam



flyty1n said:


> I agree. Glad to learn that Julie has several of her fans up and running and shoes on order. I am hoping the walking shoes will be a perfect fit. Just got a pair of snow boots from B A Mason, perfect fit online order. Was a bit worried as it is difficult to fit my long narrow foot, but they did a great job describing the size.Enjoying catching up to the posts. Great knitted sock yarn blanket in progress. What a fine way to use up left over yarn and have a momento of ones knitting moments.
> Most of our valley snow is melted and we are praying for more to come. We are way behind what we should have in the mountains for us to be OK for summer. Hard to believe that "next year" is almost here. We are off New Year's day and I don't work until the 3rd. Have been trying to organize my family history information and get back to knitting, and finishing my knockers. Have a friend's daughter that just had surgery and needs a pair. Have decreased my savings account but glad I had saved as just replaced all the gutters and down drains. They look great and have leaf guards so should help prevent clogs and no need to climb the ladder to clean them out. I am thinking that a bit of singing to the drain pipe is in order for me, as E's grandmother does.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

well - at least you wouldn't lose them. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Couldn't have them hanging round my neck Sam I would end up breaking them


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

grandma sherry said:


> Have started my first pair of socks, a pair for DH. Will keep you informed on how they go.


We're here to help if you need it.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I always thought Shepherd's Pie was made with mutton, usually what was left over from the Sunday roast. Both Shepherd's Pie and Cottage Pie though are topped with mashed potato.


I can see where Shepherd's pie would be made with cuts of lamb/sheep. Are turkey, pork, or chicken pies also called Cottage pies?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

finally i am caught up. wish it was time for bed but alas - it is only six o'clock. --- sam


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I always thought Shepherd's Pie was made with mutton, usually what was left over from the Sunday roast. Both Shepherd's Pie and Cottage Pie though are topped with mashed potato.


Yes it used to be mutton now its any lamb , the clue is in the title shepherds have lambs and people living in cottages usually had a cow or 2 about ???? then you have cumberland pie which can be lamb or beef but topped with bread crumbs

I like cheese atop my shepherds pie


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> finally i am caught up. wish it was time for bed but alas - it is only six o'clock. --- sam


Its after 11 here Sam so definitely bedtime you could go European and take a siesta


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> I can see where Shepherd's pie would be made with cuts of lamb/sheep. Are turkey, pork, or chicken pies also called Cottage pies?


Basic Sheperds / cottage pie recipes are usually meat gravy and sometimes veg in a dish with mashed potatoe on top , turkey or chicken usually go in pastry pies


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Well it was 50/ 50 who i would use a wand on first if i had one Bellatrix or my husband , now i remember why i stopped watching films , 
I got , do you want a cuppa , can you here that noise , do you know what i did with the pen i had , do you want a cuppa , what about something to eat , that young lad is playing tonight ( no i dont know who he was on about either ) want a cold drink , can still here that noise , I think that was me muttering under my breath ???? Normally i cant get two words out of him


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Well it was 50/ 50 who i would use a wand on first if i had one Bellatrix or my husband , now i remember why i stopped watching films ,
> I got , do you want a cuppa , can you here that noise , do you know what i did with the pen i had , do you want a cuppa , what about something to eat , that young lad is playing tonight ( no i dont know who he was on about either ) want a cold drink , can still here that noise , I think that was me muttering under my breath ???? Normally i cant get two words out of him


Ha, ha, lol! Oh dear I'm still laughing. ????????????????????

Have to honestly say I miss those times when a lot of muttering would be going on, lol!


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

thewren said:


> if i wore too many layers of down filling i wouldn't be able to bring my arms together to drive the car. lol heated seats are a God send. --- sam


And now we have heated steering wheels, my old bones love them both. ????????


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Progressing on Pi shawl. Just changed to larger needles.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

thewren said:


> finally i am caught up. wish it was time for bed but alas - it is only six o'clock. --- sam


Just after 7 pm here. I've been taking a short nap in the afternoons lately, man I must really be getting old. ☹????????‍♀????????????
I was looking for an old lady, only found what looks like a witch, guess that will do, but then I found a goat, ha, I like that better, so I'm an old goat 3x's.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

sassafras123 said:


> Progressing on Pi shawl. Just changed to larger needles.


That's going to be really pretty and soft too.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> I was just watching a documentary on Zermatt and want to go there! Lucky you.


My favourite part of Switzerland, so quite and NO auto's except emergency vehicles. Also lots of walking trails.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Progressing on Pi shawl. Just changed to larger needles.


Wow


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> My favourite part of Switzerland, so quite and NO auto's except emergency vehicles. Also lots of walking trails.


We had a Scout Leader who went there about every 5 years and I got to see her travel photos after each trip so have wanted to go there ever since.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Budasha, hoping things slow down so you can hear from family. It is a lonely time of year when you don't hear from anyone but yes, a busy, busy time.
> 
> Have been watching some old olympic ice skating and the one skater had a foot broken in 2 places and still skated as she didn't want to miss the Olympics. Her pain was evident but she did it. No medal for the skating but certainly, if they gave one for courage, she would have gotten it with jumps in the air, etc.


Thanks, Daralene.

I want to take this opportunity to wish all of you a very Happy and Healthy New Year.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> i thought maybe some of you might like this for new year's day breakfast. --- sam
> 
> Unbelievable Blueberry French Toast Casserole
> 
> ...


Thanks, Sam. This certainly sounds yummy . It reminds me of a New Year's Eve party we went to. We were going to meet at a friend's house and then go to a restaurant. It was freezing rain so we couldn't leave the house. Our host had prepared a breakfast dish similar to this and we ended up eating it for our dinner. It turned out to be quite a fun night.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> LOL! to the singing to the drain pipe!
> Hope you do get the needed snow.
> I have all four fans assembled now- which is great. Ringo is very sensible with them- so nice to have a dog with a steady temperament.
> Started the first Beanie, but need to unpick and increase the size a bit- would have fit a Preemie, but not the average new born.


I hope your fans are doing the job.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Thank you. I'm going to try these.


You're welcome. Let me know what you think.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

grandma sherry said:


> Must try the tourtiere recipe also. Usually only make Shepherd's pie with ground beef and mashed potatoes and turkey pie with the left over turkey and gravy; adding vegetables to both.


Some people put mashed potatoes in it as well but it's not the French tourtiere.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I can see where Shepherd's pie would be made with cuts of lamb/sheep. Are turkey, pork, or chicken pies also called Cottage pies?


I think Cottage pies are from England and am sure our Brits can answer this.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Fan said:


> Thank you I do know the family loved the cross stitch pictures I made for them.
> Stu and I are both Scottish ancestry so this part of our country is very much in our blood. The lakes and mountains down here are aptly thought of as the Scotland of the South Pacific, by the original settlers and many places have Scottish names, Invercargill, Dunedin, Bannockburn, Athol, Gore, Balclutha etc.


Yes we always used to say the further south you go the more Scottish it became. Have several cousins and still a couple of Uncles living south of Dunedin. My fathers younger brother who just passed before his 103rd birthday lived near Dunedin. 2 younger brothers are still living somewhere near Timaru I believe, one is creeping up to 98 the other 95 or around those ages. Must be the cooler climates, ha!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Well it was 50/ 50 who i would use a wand on first if i had one Bellatrix or my husband , now i remember why i stopped watching films ,
> I got , do you want a cuppa , can you here that noise , do you know what i did with the pen i had , do you want a cuppa , what about something to eat , that young lad is playing tonight ( no i dont know who he was on about either ) want a cold drink , can still here that noise , I think that was me muttering under my breath ???? Normally i cant get two words out of him


 :sm16: :sm09:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Progressing on Pi shawl. Just changed to larger needles.


That will be lovely.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Just after 7 pm here. I've been taking a short nap in the afternoons lately, man I must really be getting old. ☹????????‍♀????????????
> I was looking for an old lady, only found what looks like a witch, guess that will do, but then I found a goat, ha, I like that better, so I'm an old goat 3x's.


You are as funny as Fan.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Maatje said:


> When I was a teen I worked at a bakery in the Weston area of Toronto as an after school and Saturday job. The bakery sold individual meat pies that I absolutely adored, have tried many times to replicate them but never been successful. I've tried some that are French Canadian meat pies that seem similar to what I remember. But most of those have mashed potatoes in them and the bakery ones didn't as far as I remember.


There were lots of fantastic bakeries in Toronto at one time, totally different today. But that's s life!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

budasha said:


> I think Cottage pies are from England and am sure our Brits can answer this.


Cottage pie is made with beef, shepherds pie with lamb.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Wow this sounds delicious! Wonder who I could talk into baking this for me, lol!


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

budasha said:


> You are as funny as Fan.


Yep! That's the Kiwi in us, lol!

You should hear my friend laugh at me sometimes, I guess I don't always think before I speak and whatever comes out of my mouth comes out, lol!

When I first met him he was so serious and I thought man this isn't going to work out very well but with the time I had him laughing out loud wherever we would be. Quiet hilarious at times as it's often in public, ha!

Oh I can be very serious also. Ha!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all, life certainly can get in the way of keeping up with KTP for some of us.
> 
> My friend has published another flower pic from her garden, a white bat plant flower. This friend has the best garden.
> 
> See how I go keeping up this week


That is a beautiful plant.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

We didn't have any snow on the morning of Dec. 24th and now we have been hit with two big snow storms. We had 9 inches last weekend and 7.4 more inches in the past 48 hours. Good thing I have had 4 day weekends so I didn't need to go out each day and navigate the slippery stuff. I was out for a short bit today and I slipped at least 3 times using 4 wheel drive. It isn't very nice out there right now. I made hasselback potatoes in my air fryer tonight. I will be looking for more recipes for the air fryer. I did pick up some chicken thighs to cook in it.c I made a ham in the crockpot to go with the potatoes. Now I have dishes soaking in hot water while I do laundry and drink some French Vanilla hot chocolate.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Home again after a good flight back. Stepped out of the airport into humidity, wallop! It’s so noticeable after the alpine climate of the south.
Will pop down to the local dairy for some milk, etc and ease back into home life again.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Yep! That's the Kiwi in us, lol!
> 
> You should hear my friend laugh at me sometimes, I guess I don't always think before I speak and whatever comes out of my mouth comes out, lol!
> 
> ...


I think you and I would get on very well, I had them all laughing in Nelson, when Jennie said gosh you look like your mother, to which I replied well I sure hope not, she has been dead for 10 years!!!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> It's always great when the recipients are happy.
> 
> I was pleased when I got the photo. I worked so hard on those to try to get a fit with just measurements. One pair was made 2AAT top down and other was 2AAT toe up.


The socks are beautiful as well as the models.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I can see where Shepherd's pie would be made with cuts of lamb/sheep. Are turkey, pork, or chicken pies also called Cottage pies?


I've always known a very narrow definition- Cottage Pie from beef mince (ground beef) - Pork Pies are a totally different thing- with raised boiling water hot crust. Turkey was not known in Britain. Not sure about chicken!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Yes it used to be mutton now its any lamb , the clue is in the title shepherds have lambs and people living in cottages usually had a cow or 2 about ???? then you have cumberland pie which can be lamb or beef but topped with bread crumbs
> 
> I like cheese atop my shepherds pie


 :sm24:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

pacer said:


> The socks are beautiful as well as the models.


Thanks.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> I hope your fans are doing the job.


They are making a very good difference! (and welcome)


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Fan said:


> I think you and I would get on very well, I had them all laughing in Nelson, when Jennie said gosh you look like your mother, to which I replied well I sure hope not, she has been dead for 10 years!!!


I know we would, poor everyone around us though, lol! My youngest sister is very similar to me, you could have met her in Nelson, she's just turned 70 and is still a real estate agent at Summit in Nelson. She's quite a laugh but very much the business woman as well. I believe she's over in Kaiteriteri for another week at her Batch. I still think of a Batch as a shack, lol! We call them cottages in Canada.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Fan said:


> I think you and I would get on very well, I had them all laughing in Nelson, when Jennie said gosh you look like your mother, to which I replied well I sure hope not, she has been dead for 10 years!!!


My mom said something quite funny at her mother's funeral. When we walked in to the church, Grandma's sisters were sitting in the front pew. They took one look at my mother and said DORIS. Doris is my grandmother who had just died at that time. My mom's response was Yep I thought I would jump out of the casket to see you one more time. Then she informed her aunts that it was Ann and not Doris that they were seeing. I believe it had been at least 20 years since they had seen my mom so I can understand the surprise on these ladies faces. They were in their late 80's. They were delighted to see my mom. It was one of them who informed my mom that her mom had passed away. None of my mom's siblings bothered to notify her. Her siblings were in the shock of their life when we walked into the funeral home an hour after the visitation had begun. We enjoyed visits with my mom's younger brothers and did get to visit with her older brother at the church. The one remaining sister and her children talked with us for a short bit.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Too funny, Sonja!

Pi shawl is looking fabulous, Joy.

Happy New Year to those in the places that turn calendar first!


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Happy New Year to all in the Southern Hemisphere. May I wish you all a Healthy and Prosperous 2018 and beyond naturally.
????????????????????????????????????????????????☕????????

Don’t eat and drink to much, remember everything in moderation.

Night ALL.

Lynnette - Kiwifrau


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi y'all, I started to catch up earlier after we got home from guitar lessons and taking Jennie to work, but I was pooped so took a nap for just a bit, of course when I was really getting into a good sleep, David called, oh well, when he hangs up for a bit, I'll nap a bit more, he won't be home until around 1p. I have bean and ham soup on the stove, it's so good, I'll make some cornbread later to go with it, maybe, depends on how I feel. We have to pick Jennie up at 10:15p. 
I'm just knitting on socks, working on toes right now, I've always wanted to do a pair of toe socks, now that I've got a pair almost half done, I don't think I'll need to do another pair. lol

Now to finish getting caught up.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

pacer said:


> My mom said something quite funny at her mother's funeral. When we walked in to the church, Grandma's sisters were sitting in the front pew. They took one look at my mother and said DORIS. Doris is my grandmother who had just died at that time. My mom's response was Yep I thought I would jump out of the casket to see you one more time. Then she informed her aunts that it was Ann and not Doris that they were seeing. I believe it had been at least 20 years since they had seen my mom so I can understand the surprise on these ladies faces. They were in their late 80's. They were delighted to see my mom. It was one of them who informed my mom that her mom had passed away. None of my mom's siblings bothered to notify her. Her siblings were in the shock of their life when we walked into the funeral home an hour after the visitation had begun. We enjoyed visits with my mom's younger brothers and did get to visit with her older brother at the church. The one remaining sister and her children talked with us for a short bit.


Lol! Yes that would have been a memorable time! I know I look like my mum, I see her when I look into the mirror. My warped humour is definitely from my dad! Stu has the same humour as me so we have some great giggles at times! Keeps us sane when life goes "tits up" as we say.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> The temperature blanket I just posted is Bendigo yarn. Pure wool machine washable.
> Come over one day and I'll go with you. Cathy can easily join us as she isn't far away at all. :sm02:


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'll hop on a plane!


 :sm24:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Fan said:


> Lol! Yes that would have been a memorable time! I know I look like my mum, I see her when I look into the mirror. My warped humour is definitely from my dad! Stu has the same humour as me so we have some great giggles at times! Keeps us sane when life goes "tits up" as we say.


I don't even know if my mother's comment ever was noticed by them as they were so delighted that my mother was there as well as 2 of her children and one DIL. My oldest brother and I went with my mom and so did my SIL. It is the brother and SIL that I visit frequently. I might be seeing them in a few weeks depending on the weather.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> I wear mine all the time now as distant things were getting a bit blurry and it does save searching for them, but the other side of the coin is I forget I'm wearing them then wonder why the shower cabinet is so steamy! :sm16: :sm09:


 :sm24:

Marla called me one day, she couldn't find the house phone, it's cordless, she had looked everywhere, I thought about it and decided to wait a few minutes and see how long it would take her to figure it out, then finally told her to check her hand, "what hand, for what?", Marla, look at your hand, the one by your ear... :sm23: :sm23: 
She found her glasses in the freezer one day too. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I think this is the longest stretch of really cold weather we've had in several years, my patio door is about 5X worse with frost than when I took the photo, I've never seen it so bad. I'm hoping with the little snow cover the frost goes down far enough it will kill the #&%@ slug eggs. Maybe something good will come of this. I'm trying to be a glass half full kind of girl this mornig????


Me too, I'm just praying that the ants, flies, and grasshoppers are next to none since it's so cold.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> It's always great when the recipients are happy.
> 
> I was pleased when I got the photo. I worked so hard on those to try to get a fit with just measurements. One pair was made 2AAT top down and other was 2AAT toe up.


Those came out fantastic, and the girls look so cute in them, well they look cute all the time, but the socks don't hurt. :sm24: :sm04:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam and ladies. I too forgot it was Friday , good thing you remind us all Sam , I been rewatching all the Harry Potter films , they have been on tv here 1 a day , just watched Dumbledore get killed , if i had a wand i think i would happily zap Bellatrix over the head .????
> I think im finally over my cold still a slight cough but thats it thank goodness I got some of those oh darn i forgot the name again , the assistant had a good laugh when i tried to tell her what i wanted En something to keep colds away, hopefully they will work
> Had some very sad news this week from a fellow kper who I reguard as a friend , her son who was fighting cancer when my son was lost his fight , I really hoped with all my heart that he would win but sadly no .


I'm glad you are over your cold. Sorry to hear of your friend's loss.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

grandma sherry said:


> I am up at 0340 my time with a sore throat so decided to check out the TP, imagine my surprise to see you are already on page 10. Oh well, I will read some as I drink some orange juice in hopes of catching up.


I hope you are feeling better soon. I had it about a week ago and still fighting lingering effects but not bad. Matthew just started it 2 days ago and DS#1 might be starting it now as well.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

darowil said:


> Which is almost as far as it is from here to Sydney.
> 
> The drive to Melbourne tomorrow is only 8 hours- without taking into account stops on the way of course.
> 
> Adelaide to Perth is 28 hours and up to Darwin is 33 hours. Across the country from Sydney to Perth is 41 hours.


We live about 11 hours away from DH's parents so we travel there during out summer. Winter travel can be quite treacherous. We are about 4-5 hours from my mom and my siblings. We celebrate the holidays as just my DH and our sons and me. It is peaceful which Matthew likes. We still do holiday meals and enjoy the leftovers. We probably don't make as many items as others but we are content.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Glad you are safely warmer, have fun!


Warner than we had been! It's been a cold trip down this year. We are in Hondo, Texas for the next 2 nights. A good campground to be in for New Years. Same one we were in last year. It was 70 when we arrived about 3:30 this afternoon, but they are saying it's going to be cold. Home is even colder! DS said he plowed snow for 10 hours today and it never reached 15 degrees. So glad I'm not home!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

grandma sherry said:


> I am up at 0340 my time with a sore throat so decided to check out the TP, imagine my surprise to see you are already on page 10. Oh well, I will read some as I drink some orange juice in hopes of catching up.


Feel better soon!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I love Houston! I hope you are snuggly warm and enjoying some sunshine.


It was cloudy, then this morning when we left it was cloudy with heavy mist. Enough we had to use the wipers. Sun came out later, and it turned into a beautiful day.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> :sm24:
> 
> Marla called me one day, she couldn't find the house phone, it's cordless, she had looked everywhere, I thought about it and decided to wait a few minutes and see how long it would take her to figure it out, then finally told her to check her hand, "what hand, for what?", Marla, look at your hand, the one by your ear... :sm23: :sm23:
> She found her glasses in the freezer one day too. lol


Her glasses in the freezer, oh my goodness, I'm still laughing. ????


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> I'm keeping David company via the phone while he drives the last couple hours of this on duty shift, he had a late pick up so got a much later start than usual, I'm so ready for bed.
> I think I'll log off here and pick the knitting back up, see you all tomorrow sometime.
> Hugs and prayers as needed.


I hope David has made it home safely by now. The roads over here are bad and were bad yesterday as well. Many cars and trucks have slid off the road and into ditches and lakes.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> We didn't have any snow on the morning of Dec. 24th and now we have been hit with two big snow storms. We had 9 inches last weekend and 7.4 more inches in the past 48 hours. Good thing I have had 4 day weekends so I didn't need to go out each day and navigate the slippery stuff. I was out for a short bit today and I slipped at least 3 times using 4 wheel drive. It isn't very nice out there right now. I made hasselback potatoes in my air fryer tonight. I will be looking for more recipes for the air fryer. I did pick up some chicken thighs to cook in it.c I made a ham in the crockpot to go with the potatoes. Now I have dishes soaking in hot water while I do laundry and drink some French Vanilla hot chocolate.


Do be very careful when driving. I was out for a short time today and it was slippery. I won't be going out for the next two days.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> I think you and I would get on very well, I had them all laughing in Nelson, when Jennie said gosh you look like your mother, to which I replied well I sure hope not, she has been dead for 10 years!!!


Ha Ha!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Lol! Yes that would have been a memorable time! I know I look like my mum, I see her when I look into the mirror. My warped humour is definitely from my dad! Stu has the same humour as me so we have some great giggles at times! Keeps us sane when life goes "tits up" as we say.


My DH used to say that :sm09:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> We have pine forests in the mountains and other trees along the river. We do get some bad wildfires with dry grass and vegetation, though fire season isn't supposed to last this long. December should get us about 1/3 of our average yearly precipitation, which is why this long dry spell is so concerning, especially with hardly any snow up north. The ski resorts depend on it and the spring runoff should replenish the river. We still have a couple of months of winter so maybe we'll make it up in January and February. I'd even welcome a big snow at his point! But it's been far too warm as well. We had 62F on Christmas Day.


I'd gladly send you some of ours, it's snowing again. I can't really complain, it's no where near what Canada, and the eastern part of the states gets, but I'm whining about it anyway. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> This just tickled me this morning. I hope it doesn't offend anyone.
> 
> Subject: Hell explained- "A definite must read"
> 
> ...


 :sm23:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Fan said:


> Julie makes a delicious spanakopita, I have been lucky to try hers at the 60s club mmmm.


Her breads always look delicious as well.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

budasha said:


> Do be very careful when driving. I was out for a short time today and it was slippery. I won't be going out for the next two days.


I will head to church tomorrow so I will be out for a bit. Fortunately our church is only about a 5 minute drive from where we live and the roads are usually treated. I have stayed home most of yesterday and today. Mostly doing laundry, cooking, dishes and some mindless knitting so I can read and knit at the same time.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Tami, may I ask who is traveling with you? Just curious. Are some of the kids traveling with you or other camping friends? You reference ''we'' frequently so I had assumed that you and DH were traveling together as you did last winter. Was very surprised to find that he is still as home, working.

Keep safe and enjoy your travel adventures.

Have a great new year, 

Ohio Joy


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam and ladies. I too forgot it was Friday , good thing you remind us all Sam , I been rewatching all the Harry Potter films , they have been on tv here 1 a day , just watched Dumbledore get killed , if i had a wand i think i would happily zap Bellatrix over the head .????
> I think im finally over my cold still a slight cough but thats it thank goodness I got some of those oh darn i forgot the name again , the assistant had a good laugh when i tried to tell her what i wanted En something to keep colds away, hopefully they will work
> Had some very sad news this week from a fellow kper who I reguard as a friend , her son who was fighting cancer when my son was lost his fight , I really hoped with all my heart that he would win but sadly no .


Sorry to hear yet of another loss. I still remember you sharing your son's final day with us. He called you and the two of you were laughing about something. That is a precious thought that he was able to talk to you and laugh with you. I know he struggled but he took time to share precious time and memories with each of you in the family and he laughed with you. He had such wonderful character to live life that way!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> It's always great when the recipients are happy.
> 
> I was pleased when I got the photo. I worked so hard on those to try to get a fit with just measurements. One pair was made 2AAT top down and other was 2AAT toe up.


Great socks, and looks like the girls love them!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> This just tickled me this morning. I hope it doesn't offend anyone.
> 
> Subject: Hell explained- "A definite must read"
> 
> ...


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> I agree. Glad to learn that Julie has several of her fans up and running and shoes on order. I am hoping the walking shoes will be a perfect fit. Just got a pair of snow boots from B A Mason, perfect fit online order. Was a bit worried as it is difficult to fit my long narrow foot, but they did a great job describing the size.Enjoying catching up to the posts. Great knitted sock yarn blanket in progress. What a fine way to use up left over yarn and have a momento of ones knitting moments.
> Most of our valley snow is melted and we are praying for more to come. We are way behind what we should have in the mountains for us to be OK for summer. Hard to believe that "next year" is almost here. We are off New Year's day and I don't work until the 3rd. Have been trying to organize my family history information and get back to knitting, and finishing my knockers. Have a friend's daughter that just had surgery and needs a pair. Have decreased my savings account but glad I had saved as just replaced all the gutters and down drains. They look great and have leaf guards so should help prevent clogs and no need to climb the ladder to clean them out. I am thinking that a bit of singing to the drain pipe is in order for me, as E's grandmother does.


Lol! We want a video if you go out and sing to the down spout. :sm23: 
But really, let us know how you like the new gutters with the leaf guards and how well they work. 
Great that you got your knew boots, I'm loving mine, first time in more years than I can even think, that I've had winter boots, I didn't even have winter boots in Alaska, usually just wore sneakers.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Thanks for the comments on socks and DGD's. DGS saw me making them and inquired for himself so he's getting a pair for his birthday.


Lol! He'll love them. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

grandma sherry said:


> Have started my first pair of socks, a pair for DH. Will keep you informed on how they go.


You'll go fine, just yell if you need any help.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Well it was 50/ 50 who i would use a wand on first if i had one Bellatrix or my husband , now i remember why i stopped watching films ,
> I got , do you want a cuppa , can you here that noise , do you know what i did with the pen i had , do you want a cuppa , what about something to eat , that young lad is playing tonight ( no i dont know who he was on about either ) want a cold drink , can still here that noise , I think that was me muttering under my breath ???? Normally i cant get two words out of him


 :sm23:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Tami, may I ask who is traveling with you? Just curious. Are some of the kids traveling with you or other camping friends? You reference ''we'' frequently so I had assumed that you and DH were traveling together as you did last winter. Was very surprised to find that he is still as home, working.
> 
> Keep safe and enjoy your travel adventures.
> 
> ...


Joy, it is M and I traveling. The kids are taking care of things at home. This is not a trip I would try without him. We will be joining our friends like we did last year. We are enjoying it so far.

Happy New Year, everyone! I am almost caught up for now. Last week is a lost cause.

Bed time!


----------



## Marikayknits (Aug 25, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> It did . I want to be at the time were i remember just all the happy times not quite there yet but the days are getting easier .
> 
> I enjoyed the books better than the films , i found they left a lot out of the film , which i suppose they had too as they were long enough


Sonja, you will get there, it just takes time. It has been ten years since my DD passed away. I can think of all the good times and can laugh about some of the memories of her when she was growing up. I don't allow my thoughts to go to the time she was in the hospital. Just keep on putting one foot in front of the other, and in time the worst memories will fade. There will always be triggers, and never be ashamed of your tears, but it does get "softer", if that makes any sense. Marilyn K.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Progressing on Pi shawl. Just changed to larger needles.


Ooh, that's looking great. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Warner than we had been! It's been a cold trip down this year. We are in Hondo, Texas for the next 2 nights. A good campground to be in for New Years. Same one we were in last year. It was 70 when we arrived about 3:30 this afternoon, but they are saying it's going to be cold. Home is even colder! DS said he plowed snow for 10 hours today and it never reached 15 degrees. So glad I'm not home!


Hondo is a nice area, Texas cold and Ohio cold are two entirely different things for sure. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Her glasses in the freezer, oh my goodness, I'm still laughing. ????


Lol! So are we and it was a couple years ago. :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> I hope David has made it home safely by now. The roads over here are bad and were bad yesterday as well. Many cars and trucks have slid off the road and into ditches and lakes.


He should be in around 1am, he had a late pick up(6pm) yesterday in Gary, Indiana, he said the trip from Tekonsha to Gary was ridiculously slow but that the roads weren't bad, he left Gary around 10:30pm and had clear roads and little traffic until he parked in Guernsey, Iowa at 2:30am, he started driving again around 12:30pm, since he had to be off 10 hours before starting up again. He'll head out again on Tues back your way. 
I hope that your weather gets better before you head back to work.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Off to get Jennie.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Those came out fantastic, and the girls look so cute in them, well they look cute all the time, but the socks don't hurt. :sm24: :sm04:


 :sm24:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Great socks, and looks like the girls love them!


They do. Thanks again for the Paton's rose jacquard yarn.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Liz, thank you.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sorlenna, thank you.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> that is why we have a land line - the cell service out here is really iffy. --- sam


I'm surprised that you have poor cell service in such a densely populated area, I thought it was just us out in the boonies????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Yes we always used to say the further south you go the more Scottish it became. Have several cousins and still a couple of Uncles living south of Dunedin. My fathers younger brother who just passed before his 103rd birthday lived near Dunedin. 2 younger brothers are still living somewhere near Timaru I believe, one is creeping up to 98 the other 95 or around those ages. Must be the cooler climates, ha!


Wow! You really have longevity in your genes


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Progressing on Pi shawl. Just changed to larger needles.


That looks really lovely Joy


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Joy, your shawl is looking great
Fan & Lynette, always good to have some humour in life
Liz, I’ve never made tortiere, I’ll have to try it.

We had a nice evening at my sisters visiting with my cousins daughter & her family. DS 2 didn’t come, this cold really has him down


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Marikayknits said:


> Sonja, you will get there, it just takes time. It has been ten years since my DD passed away. I can think of all the good times and can laugh about some of the memories of her when she was growing up. I don't allow my thoughts to go to the time she was in the hospital. Just keep on putting one foot in front of the other, and in time the worst memories will fade. There will always be triggers, and never be ashamed of your tears, but it does get "softer", if that makes any sense. Marilyn K.


Thank you Marilyn, it does make sense


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Yes it used to be mutton now its any lamb , the clue is in the title shepherds have lambs and people living in cottages usually had a cow or 2 about ???? then you have cumberland pie which can be lamb or beef but topped with bread crumbs
> 
> I like cheese atop my shepherds pie


I like cheese on my shepherds/cottage pies too and often mix in a garlic and herb cream cheese with the mashed potato, or do a mixture of potato and sweet potato for topping.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Haven't heard of them.
> looked it up and the DVDs say Ballarat. Which is another town less than an hour away. Both in Victoria and not far from Cathy. Both gold mining towns originally.


 :sm24:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Progressing on Pi shawl. Just changed to larger needles.


Looking good Joy.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Fan said:


> Home again after a good flight back. Stepped out of the airport into humidity, wallop! It's so noticeable after the alpine climate of the south.
> Will pop down to the local dairy for some milk, etc and ease back into home life again.


Glad you're home safely Fan. Hope you will feel the benefits of the rest for a long time to come.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

kiwifrau said:


> Oh Lordy, Lordy, everything is different from the pastry to the fillings.
> 
> For Kiwi's, pies are one of their favourite comfort foods and they sell them everywhere and anywhere in the country. They even have contests on who bakes the best pie in NZ.
> 
> ...


I like the look of that steak, cheese and mushroom pie... have saved the page, thanks. 
:sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I make something with ground beef, gravy & mashed potatoes on top but my MIL called that Shepherds pie.
> 
> I have something in my camper that we call a Bush Pie Maker, that must be similar, it can be used over a campfire


I would call that shepherds pie also.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I think this is the longest stretch of really cold weather we've had in several years, my patio door is about 5X worse with frost than when I took the photo, I've never seen it so bad. I'm hoping with the little snow cover the frost goes down far enough it will kill the #&%@ slug eggs. Maybe something good will come of this. I'm trying to be a glass half full kind of girl this mornig????


I think you would need to be thinking glass half full in those conditions.... wow. :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> It's always great when the recipients are happy.
> 
> I was pleased when I got the photo. I worked so hard on those to try to get a fit with just measurements. One pair was made 2AAT top down and other was 2AAT toe up.


Gorgeous girls wearing lovely socks. :sm11:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> Sorry to hear yet of another loss. I still remember you sharing your son's final day with us. He called you and the two of you were laughing about something. That is a precious thought that he was able to talk to you and laugh with you. I know he struggled but he took time to share precious time and memories with each of you in the family and he laughed with you. He had such wonderful character to live life that way!


Thank you Mary.we were laughing over trainers he had ordered again and how to explain them to Dil ????


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I can see where Shepherd's pie would be made with cuts of lamb/sheep. Are turkey, pork, or chicken pies also called Cottage pies?


As far as I'm aware only minced beef goes in a cottage pie. Usually chicken or turkey would have a pie crust, not potato.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> I like cheese on my shepherds/cottage pies too and often mix in a garlic and herb cream cheese with the mashed potato, or do a mixture of potato and sweet potato for topping.


They sound delicious Angela Im going to try them, the garlic and herb one first i think


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Well it was 50/ 50 who i would use a wand on first if i had one Bellatrix or my husband , now i remember why i stopped watching films ,
> I got , do you want a cuppa , can you here that noise , do you know what i did with the pen i had , do you want a cuppa , what about something to eat , that young lad is playing tonight ( no i dont know who he was on about either ) want a cold drink , can still here that noise , I think that was me muttering under my breath ???? Normally i cant get two words out of him


Somehow I don't think he was too interested in the film!.....however you just try doing that when he's watching sport!
:sm09:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Progressing on Pi shawl. Just changed to larger needles.


Looking good Joy......and so is the shawl! :sm09:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

By my reckoning 2017 only has an hour left in New Zealand so to those KPers there and to all my friends worldwide....


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> By my reckoning 2017 only has an hour left in New Zealand so to those KPers there and to all my friends worldwide....


Thanks Kate- as it is now 11 -11pm., I think you must have been spot on!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

The local fire works fiend has started up with cannon shot. Fortunately Ringo seems to be ok. Just over 1/2 an hour till 2018.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> The local fire works fiend has started up with cannon shot. Fortunately Ringo seems to be ok. Just over 1/2 an hour till 2018.


Wishing you lots of happiness and good health for 2018 Julie ????????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Wishing you lots of happiness and good health for 2018 Julie ????????


Thank you so much, Sonja! Just over 12 hours to go for you!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Well it was 50/ 50 who i would use a wand on first if i had one Bellatrix or my husband , now i remember why i stopped watching films ,
> I got , do you want a cuppa , can you here that noise , do you know what i did with the pen i had , do you want a cuppa , what about something to eat , that young lad is playing tonight ( no i dont know who he was on about either ) want a cold drink , can still here that noise , I think that was me muttering under my breath ???? Normally i cant get two words out of him


LOL :sm19:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> The local fire works fiend has started up with cannon shot. Fortunately Ringo seems to be ok. Just over 1/2 an hour till 2018.


Oh dear, I hope there isnt too much racket with them. Happy New Year Julie. :sm11:

Very quiet here so far at 9.30pm. I doubt I will be still awake at midnight unless there is noise about out there.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Fan said:


> Home again after a good flight back. Stepped out of the airport into humidity, wallop! It's so noticeable after the alpine climate of the south.
> Will pop down to the local dairy for some milk, etc and ease back into home life again.


Home safe and sound. Glad you had a nice holiday. Happy New Year. :sm11:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you so much, Sonja! Just over 12 hours to go for you!


Just over 13 hours julie 10.50 here now , i have to remember that extra hour because of the clock change too


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> :sm24:
> 
> Marla called me one day, she couldn't find the house phone, it's cordless, she had looked everywhere, I thought about it and decided to wait a few minutes and see how long it would take her to figure it out, then finally told her to check her hand, "what hand, for what?", Marla, look at your hand, the one by your ear... :sm23: :sm23:
> She found her glasses in the freezer one day too. lol


Oh Golly, that's funny. :sm06:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> By my reckoning 2017 only has an hour left in New Zealand so to those KPers there and to all my friends worldwide....


Happy New Year to everyone., saying it now coz I doubt that I will be up at midnight...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Just over 13 hours julie 10.50 here now , i have to remember that extra hour because of the clock change too


I was forgetting! Half an hour into 2018, and I must go back to bed!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh dear, I hope there isnt too much racket with them. Happy New Year Julie. :sm11:
> 
> Very quiet here so far at 9.30pm. I doubt I will be still awake at midnight unless there is noise about out there.


Thank you Cathy- could have been worse- they had a big fireworks display on the Sky Tower, which I watched- but now need to 'retire'!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Shouldnt have said that it was quiet here.... we have some locals close by letting off fireworks. Thank goodness they dont bother Oscar. :sm16:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Shouldnt have said that it was quiet here.... we have some locals close by letting off fireworks. Thank goodness they dont bother Oscar. :sm16:


 :sm24: That is fortunate! Ringo was ok tonight.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The local fire works fiend has started up with cannon shot. Fortunately Ringo seems to be ok. Just over 1/2 an hour till 2018.


Oh my! That seems a bit overdone even though perhaps legal. I expect we will have fireworks (neighbors) at midnight. They forget that some people don't have new year's day off and must get up and go to work. Fortunately, I am not one of them. I don't know how Penny will react as she has not been with me long enough to know. We will deal with it as it comes. Glad Ringo has a quiet disposition and not easily bothered by the noise. Wishing all well for the year 2018. Now I have to get used to writing it. It usually takes me a week or so before it comes without thinking as 2017 did.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Arrived safely in Melbourne. 
Only one up so might go to bed as well. Usually watch the fireworks on TV to greet the new year but doubt whether I can turn it on! So don’t think I’ll bother staying up for an hour. Gut really uncomfortable so lying down might be better as well. At least it was fine driving over. 
Might try small frequent meals for now. At least I’m not sick just uncomfortable and I know nothing too nasty going on after all the tests earlier in the year. Looks like IBS so a case of working out what are the triggers.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Hope you have a great trip.
> 
> I'm not sure I understand how the temperature blanket works. I had thought it was one row each day with each temperature a different color? But it looks like you have .2 squares?
> Those little squares are just from the sock you knitted this year? 28 pair? Wow! You are amazing. It takes me a couple of weeks to do one pair.


I decided to do maximum and minimum temperature so change colour middle of the row. And the black rows seperate the months. Doing 2 rows per day so one ridge. Otherwise have the bumps from changing colour on front as well and I don't like that look. 
And a ridge means each day shows up. 
A pair of socks every 2 weeks is 26 in a year. And they are my take out project very rarely leave home without them.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I got so sick of taking glasses off & on at work, I got some bifocals, clear on top with reading prescription in the bottom. They are still almost clear on top but boy am I blind when it comes to reading


But I also need computer ones. Tried multi focal but useless for computer. 
Have some distance in my other ones but not convinced they help.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> It's always great when the recipients are happy.
> 
> I was pleased when I got the photo. I worked so hard on those to try to get a fit with just measurements. One pair was made 2AAT top down and other was 2AAT toe up.


Lovely bright socks and happy girls. Can't ask any thing more.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It takes a long time to warm up. We have a cover on the front of the car so cold air is kept out of engine. I love the heated seats in my car, that helps a lot. I certainly wear lots of layers & lots of down filling


And how did people manage before heating in cars central heating etc?
Hard to comprehend such low temperatures


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> I agree. Glad to learn that Julie has several of her fans up and running and shoes on order. I am hoping the walking shoes will be a perfect fit. Just got a pair of snow boots from B A Mason, perfect fit online order. Was a bit worried as it is difficult to fit my long narrow foot, but they did a great job describing the size.Enjoying catching up to the posts. Great knitted sock yarn blanket in progress. What a fine way to use up left over yarn and have a momento of ones knitting moments.
> Most of our valley snow is melted and we are praying for more to come. We are way behind what we should have in the mountains for us to be OK for summer. Hard to believe that "next year" is almost here. We are off New Year's day and I don't work until the 3rd. Have been trying to organize my family history information and get back to knitting, and finishing my knockers. Have a friend's daughter that just had surgery and needs a pair. Have decreased my savings account but glad I had saved as just replaced all the gutters and down drains. They look great and have leaf guards so should help prevent clogs and no need to climb the ladder to clean them out. I am thinking that a bit of singing to the drain pipe is in order for me, as E's grandmother does.


A 2 year old helps as neighbours don't look at you quite as oddly!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I think they are written for TV only.


Drove past Ballarat today. If we had gone in I would have taken a photo but the freeway didn't go in.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Couldn't have them hanging round my neck Sam I would end up breaking them


Yes. I find they get in the way.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

As I’ve managed to be here still at 1248 pm guess I may as well stay up. And see if I can work out the TV. 
Found the Melbourne fireworks so will say Happy New Year to you all and watch the fireworks and then head to bed.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Up to p18 and ready for bed. Will miss midnight fireworks, normal for me.

See you all in the new year

Happy New Year


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Gorgeous girls wearing lovely socks. :sm11:


Thank you.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KateB said:


> By my reckoning 2017 only has an hour left in New Zealand so to those KPers there and to all my friends worldwide....


Kate, that is the perfect card for all our friends around the world.

Wishing a Very Happy, Healthy and Peaceful 2018 to everyone.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> Lovely bright socks and happy girls. Can't ask any thing more.


I'm pleased that they're pleased. Your worksop helped me work through the toe up method.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> As I've managed to be here still at 1248 pm guess I may as well stay up. And see if I can work out the TV.
> Found the Melbourne fireworks so will say Happy New Year to you all and watch the fireworks and then head to bed.


Happy New Year! This time last year, DD #2 and DGS were over there celebrating and we were cleaning up water at her house from the pipe burst.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Up to p18 and ready for bed. Will miss midnight fireworks, normal for me.
> 
> See you all in the new year
> 
> Happy New Year


Happy 2018.


----------



## grandma sherry (Oct 30, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> You'll go fine, just yell if you need any help.


Thanks KayeJo.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Happy New Year! This time last year, DD #2 and DGS were over there celebrating and we were cleaning up water at her house from the pipe burst.


Cant believe that was a year ago , scary how quick time goes


----------



## grandma sherry (Oct 30, 2012)

Happy New Year to all!

Thanks for all the messages to get better, seems to have worked, only slight cold symptoms now.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is going to be lovely Joy. I'm afraid I would make a mess and a half knitting such a delicate piece. Can't wait to see it finished and blocked.


sassafras123 said:


> Progressing on Pi shawl. Just changed to larger needles.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Happy New Year to everyone., saying it now coz I doubt that I will be up at midnight...


I just saw the fireworks from Sydney - just beautiful. Happy New Year!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

budasha said:


> Tourtiere
> 
> 1-1/2 lbs. minced pork
> 1/2 lb. minced beef
> ...


Thank you! I am going to try this!!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

This looks so good...... Maybe I should make it for tomorrow - have some children Overnight who could help us eat it!


thewren said:


> i thought maybe some of you might like this for new year's day breakfast. --- sam
> 
> Unbelievable Blueberry French Toast Casserole
> 
> ...


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Progressing on Pi shawl. Just changed to larger needles.


Looks amazing!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Happy New Year Julie. Hope 2018 is wonderful everyone. Not looking forward to the neighborhood fireworks here; hoping most folks with be too cold to go outside and shoot them off. TTYL


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

pacer said:


> I hope David has made it home safely by now. The roads over here are bad and were bad yesterday as well. Many cars and trucks have slid off the road and into ditches and lakes.


Had freezing rain here on Friday. Then yesterday warmed up to 44 supposed to go back down to the low 30's and high 20's for the next while. Such strange weather.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Oh my! That seems a bit overdone even though perhaps legal. I expect we will have fireworks (neighbors) at midnight. They forget that some people don't have new year's day off and must get up and go to work. Fortunately, I am not one of them. I don't know how Penny will react as she has not been with me long enough to know. We will deal with it as it comes. Glad Ringo has a quiet disposition and not easily bothered by the noise. Wishing all well for the year 2018. Now I have to get used to writing it. It usually takes me a week or so before it comes without thinking as 2017 did.


I am not sure it is strictly legal!? Thank goodness he was ok - sometimes it has bothered him. Hopefully Penny will not worry.
I found myself starting out with 19 at least twice this last year!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> As I've managed to be here still at 1248 pm guess I may as well stay up. And see if I can work out the TV.
> Found the Melbourne fireworks so will say Happy New Year to you all and watch the fireworks and then head to bed.


 :sm24: Hope you are sound asleep!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Just over 13 hours julie 10.50 here now , i have to remember that extra hour because of the clock change too


Clock change? Someone changes the clocks at this time? I didn't know that! Is that in NZ? Or in Europe?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Happy New Year Julie. Hope 2018 is wonderful everyone. Not looking forward to the neighborhood fireworks here; hoping most folks with be too cold to go outside and shoot them off. TTYL


Thanks Gwen!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Clock change? Someone changes the clocks at this time? I didn't know that! Is that in NZ? Or in Europe?


No, I don't think so- I think Sonja is referring to my miscalculation of the time difference, between the UK and NZ


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> No, I don't think so- I think Sonja is referring to my miscalculation of the time difference, between the UK and NZ


Ahhh thank you


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

:sm24:


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Happy 2018 to those who are already there. I have about 16 hours to go. Will not be venturing out in our cold weather. Will watch the celebrations from Times Square In NY. Then I can go to bed at 11 pm!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

machriste said:


> Happy 2018 to those who are already there. I have about 16 hours to go. Will not be venturing out in our cold weather. Will watch the celebrations from Times Square In NY. Then I can go to bed at 11 pm!


Good plan- I saw the fireworks on the Skytower as they happened, amid the local fireworks. As Joyce mentioned will have to get used to writing 2018!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

How come if you drop a stitch accidently it unravels down but if the pattern calls for you to drop a stitch it just stays there , trying to get it to unravel only about another 11inches to go


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, thank you.
Bonnie, thank you.
Angelam, thank you.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kate, ????thank you.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, thank you.
Maatje, thank you.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

angelam said:


> I like cheese on my shepherds/cottage pies too and often mix in a garlic and herb cream cheese with the mashed potato, or do a mixture of potato and sweet potato for topping.


That's a great idea, I must try it.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Somehow I don't think he was too interested in the film!.....however you just try doing that when he's watching sport!
> :sm09:


Isn't that the truth, DH can watch politics hours, the same s%#t over & over but if I put on a detective show he has non stop commentary about how stupid it is????


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Cant believe that was a year ago , scary how quick time goes


And now they have a beautiful brand new kitchen!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> And how did people manage before heating in cars central heating etc?
> Hard to comprehend such low temperatures


I'm not sure how people survived in the log houses. I know as a kid, we put bales around the base of our house & banked snow up too for more insulation & plastic over all the windows. I remember my mom talking of waking up in the morning with the bedclothes frozen to the wall????. Lots of wool longjohns & socks & lots of layers too. 
It's not near as cold now in winter as it used to be. When we moved here in 1970, we had more than s month where the temperature never got above -30F & it was -62F Christmas Eve when my mom .& I went to walk to church. Mom thought she had moved to the end of the world!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

It’s not quite 11am here yet, so a few hours of 2017 left. We have. No big plans for New Years as DH still isn’t feeling quite back to normal. Oldest son & family have gone to the lake, they took the fishing shack he has made from an old camper, they have a wood stove in it so are planning fishing. DS 2 still not feeling well, so he’s hibernating.
I feel like I should invite someone for supper but it’s so cold I hate to ask anyone to go out in it.

I hope everyone has a very Happy New Year. I’m off to see if I can get Brioche knitting mastered.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Isn't that the truth, DH can watch politics hours, the same s%#t over & over but if I put on a detective show he has non stop commentary about how stupid it is????


My reply to husband when he says that is " You better sleep with one eye open as I now know 101 ways to make a body disappear ???? :sm23:


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Just finished shoveling the couple of inches of snow off the driveway and sidewalk. -21 outside, is a beautiful sunny day so wasn’t so bad.

My 1st day out in the fresh air for that length of time in 7 day’s or so, really enjoyed it. Absolutely no one about, lol!

Have bought the ladder in so that I can dust the top cabinets and shelving, could reach a little way in and was amazed at the dirt, lol! I only do this a couple of times a year as I don’t see the dust and I don’t care if others can. If it would bother them then they can do it.

I should mention these are about 12” down from the ceiling.

Also carried the Christmas tree down to the basement even though I promised I would wait till he could come over but just bugged me and I really want to vacuum and wash all the floors. Now for lunch, have reheated a couple of cabbage rolls.

Catch you all later.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Isn't that the truth, DH can watch politics hours, the same s%#t over & over but if I put on a detective show he has non stop commentary about how stupid it is????


I'm sure most of us can understand exactly what you mean, lol!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Tami, may I ask who is traveling with you? Just curious. Are some of the kids traveling with you or other camping friends? You reference ''we'' frequently so I had assumed that you and DH were traveling together as you did last winter. Was very surprised to find that he is still as home, working.
> 
> Keep safe and enjoy your travel adventures.
> 
> ...


Adding to my previous answer. DH is with me. He just hasn't retired yet! So he still is working, but has taken 3 months off again like he did last year when we did this.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hondo is a nice area, Texas cold and Ohio cold are two entirely different things for sure. lol


Well, it's not going to be warm here the next few days! 41 today, 25 tonight. Tomorrow is 38 and 23! And colder the next.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> They do. Thanks again for the Paton's rose jacquard yarn.


You are welcome!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Arrived safely in Melbourne.
> Only one up so might go to bed as well. Usually watch the fireworks on TV to greet the new year but doubt whether I can turn it on! So don't think I'll bother staying up for an hour. Gut really uncomfortable so lying down might be better as well. At least it was fine driving over.
> Might try small frequent meals for now. At least I'm not sick just uncomfortable and I know nothing too nasty going on after all the tests earlier in the year. Looks like IBS so a case of working out what are the triggers.


Hope you figure it out and feel better soon!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Isn't that the truth, DH can watch politics hours, the same s%#t over & over but if I put on a detective show he has non stop commentary about how stupid it is????


You could always threaten them with duct tape gags to shut them up!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> My reply to husband when he says that is " You better sleep with one eye open as I now know 101 ways to make a body disappear ???? :sm23:


 :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

*HAPPY NEW YEAR 2018 TO THOSE ALREADY THERE!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Arrived safely in Melbourne.
> Only one up so might go to bed as well. Usually watch the fireworks on TV to greet the new year but doubt whether I can turn it on! So don't think I'll bother staying up for an hour. Gut really uncomfortable so lying down might be better as well. At least it was fine driving over.
> Might try small frequent meals for now. At least I'm not sick just uncomfortable and I know nothing too nasty going on after all the tests earlier in the year. Looks like IBS so a case of working out what are the triggers.


Glad you made it safe and sound. 
I hope you can find and eliminate the triggers fairly easily and that they aren't something that you really love.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

darowil said:


> Drove past Ballarat today. If we had gone in I would have taken a photo but the freeway didn't go in.


That is a pity. Such are freeways!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is lovely joy - what size yarn are you using? --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Progressing on Pi shawl. Just changed to larger needles.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Isn't that the truth, DH can watch politics hours, the same s%#t over & over but if I put on a detective show he has non stop commentary about how stupid it is????


When David does that, I tell him that I don't interrupt his shows, he needs to let me enjoy mine, no matter how stupid they are, he doesn't comment much anymore. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm not sure how people survived in the log houses. I know as a kid, we put bales around the base of our house & banked snow up too for more insulation & plastic over all the windows. I remember my mom talking of waking up in the morning with the bedclothes frozen to the wall????. Lots of wool longjohns & socks & lots of layers too.
> It's not near as cold now in winter as it used to be. When we moved here in 1970, we had more than s month where the temperature never got above -30F & it was -62F Christmas Eve when my mom .& I went to walk to church. Mom thought she had moved to the end of the world!


We banked snow up against the log house and then filled the wood stove up good, it was usually still burning, barely, in the morning. Log houses are actually pretty well insulated on their own as long as there are no spaces left in the chinking, letting cold air in. 
The bedrooms were upstairs and since the heat rises, the bedrooms were pretty warm, especially with a few blankets.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> My reply to husband when he says that is " You better sleep with one eye open as I now know 101 ways to make a body disappear ???? :sm23:


 :sm06: :sm23:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

angelam said:


> And now they have a beautiful brand new kitchen!


Yes, they do. Plus new living room and dining room and bathroom.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Just finished shoveling the couple of inches of snow off the driveway and sidewalk. -21 outside, is a beautiful sunny day so wasn't so bad.
> 
> My 1st day out in the fresh air for that length of time in 7 day's or so, really enjoyed it. Absolutely no one about, lol!
> 
> ...


LOL! Jennie just said she want's your coffee, that's a special blend right there. lol When I said that you'd shoveled at -21 and it wasn't bad out, I guess I should ask if that is C or F though, celsius is much warmer than fahrenheit.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Well, it's not going to be warm here the next few days! 41 today, 25 tonight. Tomorrow is 38 and 23! And colder the next.


That is chilly for Texas, but it's definitely better than the high of 1f that we're to have here today. lol
I'm glad you have heat in that RV.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Yes, they do. Plus new living room and dining room and bathroom.


It really is a lovely reno.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> that is lovely joy - what size yarn are you using? --- sam


Sam, thank you. Using lace weight, merino wool and silk blend from Knit Picks.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Yes, they do. Plus new living room and dining room and bathroom.


 Beautiful renovation. Do the rooms all work well together now they are finished?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

House smells delicous ,just took the baked ham out of oven , now got apple cake in , dont think I will have room for both dinner and dessert but think I will have to try ????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> *HAPPY NEW YEAR 2018 TO THOSE ALREADY THERE!!!!!!!!!!*


 :sm24: Thanks Kaye Jo!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

HAPPY NEW YEAR everyone, I went to bed around 10pm but was woken at midnight with fireworks going off.
Just got moving for first day of 2018, and put a big load of washing on, then need to get some groceries to start off the new year.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> HAPPY NEW YEAR everyone, I went to bed around 10pm but was woken at midnight with fireworks going off.
> Just got moving for first day of 2018, and put a big load of washing on, then need to get some groceries to start off the new year.


Happy New Year, Fan!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Happy New Year, Fan!


And to you my friend Happy Hogmanay.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> And to you my friend Happy Hogmanay.


 :sm24:


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Yes, they do. Plus new living room and dining room and bathroom.


Just gorgeous, Jeannette. Looks like HGTV!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> House smells delicous ,just took the baked ham out of oven , now got apple cake in , dont think I will have room for both dinner and dessert but think I will have to try ????


Oh!! Force yourself!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sam, thank you. Using lace weight, merino wool and silk blend from Knit Picks.


Beautiful, Joy!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> House smells delicous ,just took the baked ham out of oven , now got apple cake in , dont think I will have room for both dinner and dessert but think I will have to try ????


I need to get the pumpkin pie that I was going to make for Christmas done today, but I have some apples I need to use, apple cake is a great idea and David likes it. I am going to make stew, I will try to make room for dessert too.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> He should be in around 1am, he had a late pick up(6pm) yesterday in Gary, Indiana, he said the trip from Tekonsha to Gary was ridiculously slow but that the roads weren't bad, he left Gary around 10:30pm and had clear roads and little traffic until he parked in Guernsey, Iowa at 2:30am, he started driving again around 12:30pm, since he had to be off 10 hours before starting up again. He'll head out again on Tues back your way.
> I hope that your weather gets better before you head back to work.


We are to expect 1-3 inches between today and tomorrow. I suspect we will get more than 1 inch. There is a warning out until 5 PM indicating that visibility could be bad along I 94 from Kalamazoo to Jackson. Kalamazoo to Galesburg had the 190+ car pile up a few years ago so I am hoping for safe travels for those out there today. We will stay home tonight as we usually do. The roads will be bad enough and then add those who have been drinking to celebrate the new year and it is a recipe for disaster.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! Jennie just said she want's your coffee, that's a special blend right there. lol When I said that you'd shoveled at -21 and it wasn't bad out, I guess I should ask if that is C or F though, celsius is much warmer than fahrenheit.


I always forget to say Celsius, I shouldn't assume everyone knows what I'm thinking, lol!

Jennie you can come visit anytime for my coffee, ha! I think you mean I've been lacing it with Brandy or something, ha, ha!
Actually coffee is one of the 1st drinks my friend asks for whenever he comes over. I bought a "Delonghi Magnifica" coffee machine several years back and it makes superb coffee. Will honestly say there are now so many small machines out there that use those "K" cups, have tasted a few different styles/flavours and they were really delicious. I just don't like that 100,000's of these little containers are ending up in the trash.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> Yes, they do. Plus new living room and dining room and bathroom.


Beautifully done, well worth all the mess and inconvenience during the Reno's.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It really is a lovely reno.


We had a lot of fun doing it together. Her upstairs bathroom is to be done this year.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Beautiful renovation. Do the rooms all work well together now they are finished?


Wonderfully well!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> House smells delicous ,just took the baked ham out of oven , now got apple cake in , dont think I will have room for both dinner and dessert but think I will have to try ????


Yum.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

machriste said:


> Just gorgeous, Jeannette. Looks like HGTV!


Thanks. It was fun.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Beautifully done, well worth all the mess and inconvenience during the Reno's.


And, her homeowner's insurance paid for all that had to be done due to the flooding.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Fan said:


> HAPPY NEW YEAR everyone, I went to bed around 10pm but was woken at midnight with fireworks going off.
> Just got moving for first day of 2018, and put a big load of washing on, then need to get some groceries to start off the new year.


Happy New Year to you and those who have entered into 2018. May the new year be filled with many wonderful blessings and lots of love and happiness.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

pacer said:


> Happy New Year to you and those who have entered into 2018. May the new year be filled with many wonderful blessings and lots of love and happiness.


Thank you and to you and your family also.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> Oh!! Force yourself!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


I did now im the pudding ????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I did now im the pudding ????


 :sm24: LOL!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Maatje said:


> Had freezing rain here on Friday. Then yesterday warmed up to 44 supposed to go back down to the low 30's and high 20's for the next while. Such strange weather.


I actually pray for a long cold spell as it makes a difference for the breathing of those with allergies when spring comes. My oldest son has many allergies which impacts him in different ways. I don't mind the lower temperatures and the snow when I don't have to be in it every day. I am enjoying looking out the window and knowing that it is not urgent to brave the weather.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Fan said:


> Thank you and to you and your family also.


Thanks. Right now I have 3 men fighting various stages of a cold. We are staying home and resting.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> I actually pray for a long cold spell as it makes a difference for the breathing of those with allergies when spring comes. My oldest son has many allergies which impacts him in different ways. I don't mind the lower temperatures and the snow when I don't have to be in it every day. I am enjoying looking out the window and knowing that it is not urgent to brave the weather.


 :sm24:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I did now im the pudding ????


I know that feeling.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> Yes, they do. Plus new living room and dining room and bathroom.


That looks pretty :sm24:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Mary.we were laughing over trainers he had ordered again and how to explain them to Dil ????


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Would just like to say if anyone sees its my birthday on Fb its not , I never set the date in and for some reason it comes up jan1st, 
Just had a bet with my niece to see which one of my sisters will wish me happy bithday ????


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Marking spot as I'm caught up and off to knit a bit. PIcked up some collard sprouts (very young collard greens) to cook tomorrow. Tomorrow will get back on my better way of eating so will indulge one last bit today then out with all cookies & other goodies. I've managed to stay within 2-3 lbs of where I was but must get serious again come tomorrow. LOL! TTYL


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> We are to expect 1-3 inches between today and tomorrow. I suspect we will get more than 1 inch. There is a warning out until 5 PM indicating that visibility could be bad along I 94 from Kalamazoo to Jackson. Kalamazoo to Galesburg had the 190+ car pile up a few years ago so I am hoping for safe travels for those out there today. We will stay home tonight as we usually do. The roads will be bad enough and then add those who have been drinking to celebrate the new year and it is a recipe for disaster.


Staying home is my idea of a good New Years Eve too, safer, warmer, and I can watch it all with a cuppa something. :sm04: 
I sure hope they don't have any major accidents tonight or tomorrow, but with all the celebrating, it's almost inevitable. :sm19:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Beautiful renovation. Do the rooms all work well together now they are finished?


I think so too.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> I always forget to say Celsius, I shouldn't assume everyone knows what I'm thinking, lol!
> 
> Jennie you can come visit anytime for my coffee, ha! I think you mean I've been lacing it with Brandy or something, ha, ha!
> Actually coffee is one of the 1st drinks my friend asks for whenever he comes over. I bought a "Delonghi Magnifica" coffee machine several years back and it makes superb coffee. Will honestly say there are now so many small machines out there that use those "K" cups, have tasted a few different styles/flavours and they were really delicious. I just don't like that 100,000's of these little containers are ending up in the trash.


It only took me a minute to make the connection that it's celsius, lol. lol Yes, she figured you had to have some good antifreeze in your radiator. :sm23: 
On the rare occasions that I have the K-cups, I rinse them and put them in the recycling, if it's the little paper ones with the plastic ring at the top, I dismantle them and put the plastic in recycling and the paper in the composter. :sm02: 
I rarely get them though as it's so much cheaper to buy coffee beans and use my little basket.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Machriste, thank you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> We had a lot of fun doing it together. Her upstairs bathroom is to be done this year.


 :sm24: 
And I really love the rug she chose.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Would just like to say if anyone sees its my birthday on Fb its not , I never set the date in and for some reason it comes up jan1st,
> Just had a bet with my niece to see which one of my sisters will wish me happy bithday ????


 :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Marking spot as I'm caught up and off to knit a bit. PIcked up some collard sprouts (very young collard greens) to cook tomorrow. Tomorrow will get back on my better way of eating so will indulge one last bit today then out with all cookies & other goodies. I've managed to stay within 2-3 lbs of where I was but must get serious again come tomorrow. LOL! TTYL


You did very well over the holidays, 2-3 lbs is really good. :sm24:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Went to meeting, I started green 1x1 rib hat of green acrylic for a friend. He had a golf club cover that looked like a duck and he is from Oregon so apparently ducks are big in Oregon. Anyway bought yarn to knit up hole in golf club cover for him. Decided I didn’t have any idiot (mindless) knitting for meetings and spotted green yarn. Decided to knit him matching hat.
Then walked Maya, knit 2 rows on Pi shawl. Legs hurting so in bed resting after rubbing with Aspercreme with lidocaine. Just read today on fb they are now printing 3D knee replacements. Yes! Will ask doc next visit.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Went to meeting, I started green 1x1 rib hat of green acrylic for a friend. He had a golf club cover that looked like a duck and he is from Oregon so apparently ducks are big in Oregon. Anyway bought yarn to knit up hole in golf club cover for him. Decided I didn't have any idiot (mindless) knitting for meetings and spotted green yarn. Decided to knit him matching hat.
> Then walked Maya, knit 2 rows on Pi shawl. Legs hurting so in bed resting after rubbing with Aspercreme with lidocaine. Just read today on fb they are now printing 3D knee replacements. Yes! Will ask doc next visit.


3D knee replacements sounds great, in time to come they will use your own body tissue to grow replacements, weird science coming true. My back is a bit achy today, might put some goo on it to ease it up.


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Happy New Year, everyone!! We won't stay up - Bob gets up very early to have his Bible study on the radio with his friends and I'll most likely go to bed before midnight, too.

It's pretty cold here and will be for the next few days, so we most likely won't be going anywhere unless we have to. We certainly aren't nearly as cold as Bonnie, but we haven't been above 20* F for several days and won't be until later in the week. Not a lot of snow on the ground, maybe 8 inches or so - we dodged a bullet, as there is a lot of "lake effect" snow both north and south of us. Up where Caren is extremely cold (about -28* F) this morning and lots of feet of snow.

Our Christmas Eve was wonderful - lots of good food and lots of grandchildren opening lots of gifts. Everyone liked their Grammy Jammies - even Abby's boyfriend who was very surprised to get a pair! She put in a request way back in the summer, and honestly, it really isn't a hard job to do one more pair. We went to church before dinner and 4 of the grandchildren went with us. Abby sat next to me and I honestly had a hard time singing because I was so busy listening to her! She has been taking voice lessons and it really has helped her. She has always had a beautiful, but quiet voice. Her teacher has really shown her how to get some power and volume, and WOW! - what a difference! I saw a few people turning their heads to hear her. And, she can really hit those high notes! OK, grandma brag is now over !!

Oh, one more brag - she got the lead in the school play. They are doing the Addams Family Musical and she is Wednesday. Her boyfriend goes to a different school and he is playing Captain Von Trapp in The Sound of Music. I think I see a lot of play-going in my future.

My New Year's resolution is to be on KTP more often! Hopefully, things will slow down now and I'll have more time to read and comment. I think most of the computer problems have been resolved, so here's hoping!

Love you all and Bob and I wish you all joy, peace and happiness in 2018!!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

An interesting encounter with local wildlife earlier. Stu discovered a tiny brown local lizard lurking under the rim of the toilet bowl. How it got there who knows? as house was closed up last week, it must have been hiding beforehand. So I flushed the toilet and it swam out, I removed it out to the yard, it had a good bath that’s for sure lol! At least we spotted it before using the toilet!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> Staying home is my idea of a good New Years Eve too, safer, warmer, and I can watch it all with a cuppa something. :sm04:
> I sure hope they don't have any major accidents tonight or tomorrow, but with all the celebrating, it's almost inevitable. :sm19:


If I want to go out tonight, I would have to clean snow off of my car. I don't want to do that tonight. That will be a project for tomorrow.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> Staying home is my idea of a good New Years Eve too, safer, warmer, and I can watch it all with a cuppa something. :sm04:
> I sure hope they don't have any major accidents tonight or tomorrow, but with all the celebrating, it's almost inevitable. :sm19:


Exactly my plans too! Doubt I will be still up at midnight though.

This is the 1st day in over a week that I haven't needed a nap, lol! My cold is definitely on the mend, still sounds like I'm talking through my nose though, have told everyone NOT to visit and if they try I'm not answering the door. Old meany I know, but I really am not prepared to pass it into others and or if they aren't well themselves I don't want whatever they have. I just don't want to see them.

Yes I'm going overboard I know but living in a Lifestyle Community I find some don't care if they pass their colds, flu/germs onto others but I sure do. 
Besides I'm aiming to live till I'm 100, lol!


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Wishing you ALL a Very Happy, Healthy and Prosperous New Year, all the best for 2018.

For those of you venturing out, stay safe.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Fan said:


> An interesting encounter with local wildlife earlier. Stu discovered a tiny brown local lizard lurking under the rim of the toilet bowl. How it got there who knows? as house was closed up last week, it must have been hiding beforehand. So I flushed the toilet and it swam out, I removed it out to the yard, it had a good bath that's for sure lol! At least we spotted it before using the toilet!


I would've screeched, lol! ????


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Paula, happy to hear you and Bob had nice Christmas. Congratulations to your DGD on Abby getting a part in school play. Voice lessons do make a difference. My twin took lessons in Charleston and ended up singing on cruise ships when they were in port.


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Paula, happy to hear you and Bob had nice Christmas. Congratulations to your DGD on Abby getting a part in school play. Voice lessons do make a difference. My twin took lessons in Charleston and ended up singing on cruise ships when they were in port.


Both Abby and Kyler (the boyfriend) want to be vocal music teachers - he is a senior this year and has applied to a couple of schools with very good teaching programs with music concentrations. Abby, who is a junior, will be applying in the fall to 3 schools and then will probably wait and see who gives her the best deal as far as financial help. She is on track to be the valedictorian of her class, so we'll see. She would probably love to sing on a cruise ship, but since we are several hundred miles from the ocean, maybe she could sing on one of the dinner boats that cruise on the Finger Lakes :sm09: :sm09: !?


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> I would've screeched, lol! ????


I wouldn't screech they are rather cute, and am used to them zooming round the garden. They keep the bugs down too which is a bonus. 
Not so keen on wetas or cockroaches though, they are a whole different situation.!we have big trees nearby which are home to the odd weta and large cockroaches. Much prefer the local birds to them.


----------



## Sharon Scheller (Dec 20, 2016)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all, life certainly can get in the way of keeping up with KTP for some of us.
> 
> My friend has published another flower pic from her garden, a white bat plant flower. This friend has the best garden.
> 
> See how I go keeping up this week


I know what you mean about keeping up. The weeks just fly by and I feel bad at not keeping up with my KTP friends.

I have never see a flower like she has . She must have a green thumb. It's so beautiful thank you for posting.

I want to wish everyone A Happy Healthy New Year. {{{HUGS}}} to all.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sharon Scheller said:


> I know what you mean about keeping up. The weeks just fly by and I feel bad at not keeping up with my KTP friends.
> 
> I have never see a flower like she has . She must have a green thumb. It's so beautiful thank you for posting.
> 
> I want to wish everyone A Happy Healthy New Year. {{{HUGS}}} to all.


And to you, Sharon!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> I always forget to say Celsius, I shouldn't assume everyone knows what I'm thinking, lol!
> 
> Jennie you can come visit anytime for my coffee, ha! I think you mean I've been lacing it with Brandy or something, ha, ha!
> Actually coffee is one of the 1st drinks my friend asks for whenever he comes over. I bought a "Delonghi Magnifica" coffee machine several years back and it makes superb coffee. Will honestly say there are now so many small machines out there that use those "K" cups, have tasted a few different styles/flavours and they were really delicious. I just don't like that 100,000's of these little containers are ending up in the trash.


We drink very little coffee & have a little French press but several of my friends use the little K-cups & im told they make good little pots for starting plants but I haven't used them


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Both Abby and Kyler (the boyfriend) want to be vocal music teachers - he is a senior this year and has applied to a couple of schools with very good teaching programs with music concentrations. Abby, who is a junior, will be applying in the fall to 3 schools and then will probably wait and see who gives her the best deal as far as financial help. She is on track to be the valedictorian of her class, so we'll see. She would probably love to sing on a cruise ship, but since we are several hundred miles from the ocean, maybe she could sing on one of the dinner boats that cruise on the Finger Lakes :sm09: :sm09: !?


????good luck to them.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Paula, good to hear from you, brag away, we love to hear about your family.

Rookie, your DDs Reno is lovely.

Fan, I think I would have a heart attack if a lizard came out of the toilet or anywhere else for that matter????

Tami, safe travels & have fun.

It’s still really cold & we are under a wind chill warning again but by Tuesday it’s to be a little more reasonable.

I’ve got my brioch hat done up to the crown shaping, I’m trying to get the video to run again as I’m obviously not doing the decrease right. The straight knitting is pretty easy but will see how it goes when I try to do the cowl pattern as it’s more complicated

I hope all those celebrating New Year’s Eve & Day are having fun & safe travels to those who are out & about in the ugly weather. We don’t have any plans & at 7:45 DH is already snoring on the couch????


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Paula, good to hear from you, brag away, we love to hear about your family.
> 
> Rookie, your DDs Reno is lovely.
> 
> ...


Our lizards are tiny no more than 4 inches long, they don't bite and are harmless wee things!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Happy New Year to all my friends on here and to their families.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

I've enjoyed the pictures posted by y'all and appreciate the good wishes for the new year, too.

I've spent the day cooking since we got home from church about noon. I put red/pinto beans on to soak for tomorrow's meal of red beans and rice with corn bread and cabbage slaw. Don't know about dessert yet but have a bunch of apples that I need to make into something--pie or an apple cake probably. I'll get to that tomorrow.

Tonight we had a family favorite interpretation on kraut and pork. I squeeze nearly all of the juice from a 14.5 oz can of kraut. Scraped the can of all the kraut, add half of a large yellow onion cut into a very large dice. Brown and season with salt and pepper all the chops, cut into halves in order to fit the cooking vessel. Add half of them to the pot (atop the kraut) you'll use to simmer the dish and then add half of the peeled, cored quartered apples which have been cut into halves. Add the remaining chops in another single layer, cover with the remaining pieces of the apples and onions.

Add about 2/3 or 3/4 of the kraut can full of water. Then add enough white wine to come just below the layer of the meat and apples. Cover and simmer in a slow cooker or in the oven. I started with the crock pot but moved the dish to the oven when it became apparent that dinner would not be ready in time. I started with the oven at 375* for about an hour and then began lowering the temp by 25 or 50 degrees until it ended at about 275* for the last hour or 45 minutes.

Gosh, the aroma floating through the house were tantalizing but nowhere near as delicious as the taste when served. I served the dish with homemade mashed potatoes made with plain, fat-free yogurt and butter, salt and pepper. The loaf of bread I'd made was still warm by the time we said grace and served the meal. It was a delightful meal. Wish you could have joined us.

Blessings and all good wishes for the coming year to each of you.

Ohio Joy :sm11: :sm24:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

jheiens said:


> I've enjoyed the pictures posted by y'all and appreciate the good wishes for the new year, too.
> 
> I've spent the day cooking since we got home from church about noon. I put red/pinto beans on to soak for tomorrow's meal of red beans and rice with corn bread and cabbage slaw. Don't know about dessert yet but have a bunch of apples that I need to make into something--pie or an apple cake probably. I'll get to that tomorrow.
> 
> ...


Sounds delicious. It is a well deserved treat for all of you!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Matthew received some drawing pens and paper for Christmas so he is having fun doing ink doodles and they look fabulous.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

pacer said:


> Matthew received some drawing pens and paper for Christmas so he is having fun doing ink doodles and they look fabulous.


You just gave me an idea for the Christmas card I received from Mathew, thank you. A new frame shall be on the top of my shopping list. What a great idea, why didn't I think about that, lol!

Always look forward to seeing what our Mathew is up too, he's so creative. ????


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

jheiens said:


> I've enjoyed the pictures posted by y'all and appreciate the good wishes for the new year, too.
> 
> I've spent the day cooking since we got home from church about noon. I put red/pinto beans on to soak for tomorrow's meal of red beans and rice with corn bread and cabbage slaw. Don't know about dessert yet but have a bunch of apples that I need to make into something--pie or an apple cake probably. I'll get to that tomorrow.
> 
> ...


That's strange.... where did my reply go!!!!!


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

jheiens said:


> I've enjoyed the pictures posted by y'all and appreciate the good wishes for the new year, too.
> 
> I've spent the day cooking since we got home from church about noon. I put red/pinto beans on to soak for tomorrow's meal of red beans and rice with corn bread and cabbage slaw. Don't know about dessert yet but have a bunch of apples that I need to make into something--pie or an apple cake probably. I'll get to that tomorrow.
> 
> ...


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

kiwifrau said:


> You just gave me an idea for the Christmas card I received from Mathew, thank you. A new frame shall be on the top of my shopping list. What a great idea, why didn't I think about that, lol!
> 
> Always look forward to seeing what our Mathew is up too, he's so creative. ????


I was blessed to receive the original drawing framed. I loved it. Today's doodle is equally amazing. Enjoy the card for a long time. Matthew has some of his Christmas cards framed from previous years.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Happy New Year, everyone!! We won't stay up - Bob gets up very early to have his Bible study on the radio with his friends and I'll most likely go to bed before midnight, too.
> 
> It's pretty cold here and will be for the next few days, so we most likely won't be going anywhere unless we have to. We certainly aren't nearly as cold as Bonnie, but we haven't been above 20* F for several days and won't be until later in the week. Not a lot of snow on the ground, maybe 8 inches or so - we dodged a bullet, as there is a lot of "lake effect" snow both north and south of us. Up where Caren is extremely cold (about -28* F) this morning and lots of feet of snow.
> 
> ...


Glad you had a great Christmas. 
Wonderful that Abby and BF both have leads in their schools plays, I think you are right, a lot of play going on the way. :sm24: 
I hope they both get into the schools they want and then find great teaching positions. 
Have a great New Year!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> An interesting encounter with local wildlife earlier. Stu discovered a tiny brown local lizard lurking under the rim of the toilet bowl. How it got there who knows? as house was closed up last week, it must have been hiding beforehand. So I flushed the toilet and it swam out, I removed it out to the yard, it had a good bath that's for sure lol! At least we spotted it before using the toilet!


Lol! He was probably quite happy to be rescued. I miss seeing little gecko's around, we had them wander into the house once in a while in Texas, sweet little things and they eat a lot of bugs.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> If I want to go out tonight, I would have to clean snow off of my car. I don't want to do that tonight. That will be a project for tomorrow.


Lol! I'm with you! We will have to go get Jennie at 10pm but otherwise will just hang out.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Exactly my plans too! Doubt I will be still up at midnight though.
> 
> This is the 1st day in over a week that I haven't needed a nap, lol! My cold is definitely on the mend, still sounds like I'm talking through my nose though, have told everyone NOT to visit and if they try I'm not answering the door. Old meany I know, but I really am not prepared to pass it into others and or if they aren't well themselves I don't want whatever they have. I just don't want to see them.
> 
> ...


Not passing it on and not catching whatever others are feeling the need to share, is a very good thing. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Matthew received some drawing pens and paper for Christmas so he is having fun doing ink doodles and they look fabulous.


The angel looks fabulous framed. 
I LOVE his latest doodle, it's just gorgeous!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> I've enjoyed the pictures posted by y'all and appreciate the good wishes for the new year, too.
> 
> I've spent the day cooking since we got home from church about noon. I put red/pinto beans on to soak for tomorrow's meal of red beans and rice with corn bread and cabbage slaw. Don't know about dessert yet but have a bunch of apples that I need to make into something--pie or an apple cake probably. I'll get to that tomorrow.
> 
> ...


That sounds yummy! I made stew with apples and bacon and had it over mashed potatoes and parsnips. 
Have a wonderful New Years!! And a fabulous 2018 for you all and ELM!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> That sounds yummy! I made stew with apples and bacon and had it over mashed potatoes and parsnips.
> Have a wonderful New Years!! And a fabulous 2018 for you all and ELM!


We ate leftovers in order to make room in the refrigerator for new leftovers tomorrow. We will enjoy a turkey dinner with mashed potatoes and stuffing and a vegetable. We might make a tollhouse pie for dessert.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> We ate leftovers in order to make room in the refrigerator for new leftovers tomorrow. We will enjoy a turkey dinner with mashed potatoes and stuffing and a vegetable. We might make a tollhouse pie for dessert.


 Great idea, I don't have any leftovers usually since whatever is left over goes in containers for David on the street. I'm doing a turkey tomorrow too, stuffing and a veg. I think I may make an apple cake tomorrow too.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Lol! He was probably quite happy to be rescued. I miss seeing little gecko's around, we had them wander into the house once in a while in Texas, sweet little things and they eat a lot of bugs.


Yes they are, glad you agree with me, I like their tiny feet and wee faces! Great little bug eaters, especially ants!


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

Just wanted to wish everyone a happy New Year. I am hoping for peace, good health and lots of happy times in 2018. While those of you Down Under are several hours into the new year, here in Squamish, Canada, we still have 4 hours of 2017 left to go. No big celebrations here. DD is at work, DH and I are staying in with a good bottle of red and some pretty ordinary movies on TV. Doubt that we will be awake to see the new year in. Our holiday so far has been fabulous. Our son joined us at the last minute so we had a wonderful Christmas dinner together. The family have enjoyed two days skiing. There has been a lot of snow in the last few days, followed by some brilliant blue sky, sunshine days. Truly a magical winter wonderland! Our visit will be over in another week. I am definitely not ready to return to an Australian summer!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

nicho said:


> Just wanted to wish everyone a happy New Year. I am hoping for peace, good health and lots of happy times in 2018. While those of you Down Under are several hours into the new year, here in Squamish, Canada, we still have 4 hours of 2017 left to go. No big celebrations here. DD is at work, DH and I are staying in with a good bottle of red and some pretty ordinary movies on TV. Doubt that we will be awake to see the new year in. Our holiday so far has been fabulous. Our son joined us at the last minute so we had a wonderful Christmas dinner together. The family have enjoyed two days skiing. There has been a lot of snow in the last few days, followed by some brilliant blue sky, sunshine days. Truly a magical winter wonderland! Our visit will be over in another week. I am definitely not ready to return to an Australian summer!


Wow fabulous scenery! Happy new year to you too.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Yes they are, glad you agree with me, I like their tiny feet and wee faces! Great little bug eaters, especially ants!


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

nicho said:


> Just wanted to wish everyone a happy New Year. I am hoping for peace, good health and lots of happy times in 2018. While those of you Down Under are several hours into the new year, here in Squamish, Canada, we still have 4 hours of 2017 left to go. No big celebrations here. DD is at work, DH and I are staying in with a good bottle of red and some pretty ordinary movies on TV. Doubt that we will be awake to see the new year in. Our holiday so far has been fabulous. Our son joined us at the last minute so we had a wonderful Christmas dinner together. The family have enjoyed two days skiing. There has been a lot of snow in the last few days, followed by some brilliant blue sky, sunshine days. Truly a magical winter wonderland! Our visit will be over in another week. I am definitely not ready to return to an Australian summer!


It's gorgeous! Nice that you are able to spend it with your DD and that your DS was able to join you after all.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well David and I need to pick up Jennie, see you all later, or if I don't get back on, have a wonderful New Years. Well the East Coast and Canada are there in less than 3 minutes. 
We still have 2 hours to go. 
BRRRR...David just went out to start the car and get it warmed up, cold air came in.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Went to meeting, I started green 1x1 rib hat of green acrylic for a friend. He had a golf club cover that looked like a duck and he is from Oregon so apparently ducks are big in Oregon. Anyway bought yarn to knit up hole in golf club cover for him. Decided I didn't have any idiot (mindless) knitting for meetings and spotted green yarn. Decided to knit him matching hat.
> Then walked Maya, knit 2 rows on Pi shawl. Legs hurting so in bed resting after rubbing with Aspercreme with lidocaine. Just read today on fb they are now printing 3D knee replacements. Yes! Will ask doc next visit.


The Ducks are the college team in Oregon. I only know that because he watches football. :sm01:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> I wouldn't screech they are rather cute, and am used to them zooming round the garden. They keep the bugs down too which is a bonus.
> Not so keen on wetas or cockroaches though, they are a whole different situation.!we have big trees nearby which are home to the odd weta and large cockroaches. Much prefer the local birds to them.


I had to look up weta; they look like what we call child of the earth or Jerusalem cricket, considered a good guy to have around.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I had to look up weta; they look like what we call child of the earth or Jerusalem cricket, considered a good guy to have around.


They can get aggressive if disturbed! Big hooks on their legs, and claws. I once in teens, had one come in my room and was asleep when felt it crawling in my hair boy did I scream when I pulled it off and turned the light on!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> Matthew received some drawing pens and paper for Christmas so he is having fun doing ink doodles and they look fabulous.


Terrific work, Matthew!

Sending healing thoughts for all who need them.

We still have an hour and twenty minutes until the year turns. We're at home too and will have a brunch with friends tomorrow. Everyone's planned meals sound great.

Here's to health and prosperity for the coming year. Blessings!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> They can get aggressive if disturbed! Big hooks on their legs, and claws. I once in teens, had one come in my room and was asleep when felt it crawling in my hair boy did I scream when I pulled it off and turned the light on!


I can imagine! I'd not want it that close either!


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> There was something on CBC radio a few months ago about how the CEO of Sears has drained off assets, decreased quality & drove the company to bankruptcy & now all those who have worked there for years are left with no pensions but he's walking away with a bonus of several million. That should be illegal. Those people earned the pensions, it should have to be put in a totally separate account so no crook can take it


At least here in Australia, that cannot happen, pension wise. Our version is a legally required super fund which employers are, by law, required to pay into regularly. None of the funds are employment company based, so even if a company goes bust, super funds are safe. Only problems are if super fund itself goes bust, which government has taken steps to protect fund clients, I think. Employers can face big fines for not paying their employees super on top of what is owed to employees.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Bonnie, love the magnet photos. I think they are great and what a handsome grandson and beautiful granddaughter. Can tell it's Canada with the ice skates. I was wearing them at that age too. :sm24: I know where I'd be now if I put them on, especially with my weak ankle. :sm23
> 
> Busyworkerbee, that is an amazing ???? flower. I can only imagine seeing it in person, but lovely photo of it. Is there a fragrance?


Not sure about the fragrance, I share pics my friend puts on fb.

As to skating, I also have weak ankles so when ice skating, wear hockey skates as these provide better ankle support.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> They can get aggressive if disturbed! Big hooks on their legs, and claws. I once in teens, had one come in my room and was asleep when felt it crawling in my hair boy did I scream when I pulled it off and turned the light on!


And they can scratch quite badly with their back legs, but it is a case of looks being a lot worse than their usual, if they don't feel threatened.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Talking of noise, my ears are aching, not from fireworks which I missed by staying home but by daily afternoon storms rolling over the top of where I live. Glad the noise doesn't bother my Maggie as I usually have her in my lap to help me stay calm. She sleeps through it.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Fan said:


> An interesting encounter with local wildlife earlier. Stu discovered a tiny brown local lizard lurking under the rim of the toilet bowl. How it got there who knows? as house was closed up last week, it must have been hiding beforehand. So I flushed the toilet and it swam out, I removed it out to the yard, it had a good bath that's for sure lol! At least we spotted it before using the toilet!


Better that than some of what we get here in Australia. Can get, kost commonly, greenvtree frogs, but worse can be cane toads (totally ick) or snakes, all of which somehow come through the sewage lines


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well it's rolled midnight here, so HAPPY NEW YEAR Y'ALL!!!!
I'm off to bed, David's already beat me there and I hear Gizmo asking to go to bed, so off I go.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Happy new year everyone


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Grandmapaula said:


> Happy New Year, everyone!! We won't stay up - Bob gets up very early to have his Bible study on the radio with his friends and I'll most likely go to bed before midnight, too.
> 
> It's pretty cold here and will be for the next few days, so we most likely won't be going anywhere unless we have to. We certainly aren't nearly as cold as Bonnie, but we haven't been above 20* F for several days and won't be until later in the week. Not a lot of snow on the ground, maybe 8 inches or so - we dodged a bullet, as there is a lot of "lake effect" snow both north and south of us. Up where Caren is extremely cold (about -28* F) this morning and lots of feet of snow.
> 
> ...


Its nice to see you back Paula


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm not sure how people survived in the log houses. I know as a kid, we put bales around the base of our house & banked snow up too for more insulation & plastic over all the windows. I remember my mom talking of waking up in the morning with the bedclothes frozen to the wall????. Lots of wool longjohns & socks & lots of layers too.
> It's not near as cold now in winter as it used to be. When we moved here in 1970, we had more than s month where the temperature never got above -30F & it was -62F Christmas Eve when my mom .& I went to walk to church. Mom thought she had moved to the end of the world!


 :sm06: :sm06:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> My reply to husband when he says that is " You better sleep with one eye open as I now know 101 ways to make a body disappear ???? :sm23:


LOL. I like your style Sonja! :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> Happy New Year to all my friends on here and to their families.


Happy new year to you and your sister Mary, did you both have a good visit over christmas ?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Yes, they do. Plus new living room and dining room and bathroom.


Lovely, and I do really like that rug. :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> Matthew received some drawing pens and paper for Christmas so he is having fun doing ink doodles and they look fabulous.


That is a beautiful chtistmas present mary and the doodles are work of arts too


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Fan said:


> HAPPY NEW YEAR everyone, I went to bed around 10pm but was woken at midnight with fireworks going off.
> Just got moving for first day of 2018, and put a big load of washing on, then need to get some groceries to start off the new year.


We had the odd person letting off one firework bang every 15mins or so till about 1am. But quiet after that.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

pacer said:


> Matthew received some drawing pens and paper for Christmas so he is having fun doing ink doodles and they look fabulous.


Those are great. I loved the Angel so much that I received on Matthews card I am thinking of buying a frame and hanging it in my corner here :sm24:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

pacer said:


> Matthew received some drawing pens and paper for Christmas so he is having fun doing ink doodles and they look fabulous.


Lovely Christmas gift Mary and so nice to have it ready framed. I love the doodle too, Matthews' talent is improving all the time.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

nicho said:


> Just wanted to wish everyone a happy New Year. I am hoping for peace, good health and lots of happy times in 2018. While those of you Down Under are several hours into the new year, here in Squamish, Canada, we still have 4 hours of 2017 left to go. No big celebrations here. DD is at work, DH and I are staying in with a good bottle of red and some pretty ordinary movies on TV. Doubt that we will be awake to see the new year in. Our holiday so far has been fabulous. Our son joined us at the last minute so we had a wonderful Christmas dinner together. The family have enjoyed two days skiing. There has been a lot of snow in the last few days, followed by some brilliant blue sky, sunshine days. Truly a magical winter wonderland! Our visit will be over in another week. I am definitely not ready to return to an Australian summer!


How beautiful. Happy New Year.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

*Happy Birthday, Angela*


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

nicho said:


> Just wanted to wish everyone a happy New Year. I am hoping for peace, good health and lots of happy times in 2018. While those of you Down Under are several hours into the new year, here in Squamish, Canada, we still have 4 hours of 2017 left to go. No big celebrations here. DD is at work, DH and I are staying in with a good bottle of red and some pretty ordinary movies on TV. Doubt that we will be awake to see the new year in. Our holiday so far has been fabulous. Our son joined us at the last minute so we had a wonderful Christmas dinner together. The family have enjoyed two days skiing. There has been a lot of snow in the last few days, followed by some brilliant blue sky, sunshine days. Truly a magical winter wonderland! Our visit will be over in another week. I am definitely not ready to return to an Australian summer!


Lovely photos Nicho, glad you're enjoying your holiday in Canada. How did your back stand up to the long flight? Not too uncomfortable I hope. Going back to Australian summer will be quite a shock to the system!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Would just like to say if anyone sees its my birthday on Fb its not , I never set the date in and for some reason it comes up jan1st,
> Just had a bet with my niece to see which one of my sisters will wish me happy bithday ????


Oops., I did. I have deleted it now. LOL. I did wonder when I saw it if it really was....


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Grandmapaula said:


> Happy New Year, everyone!! We won't stay up - Bob gets up very early to have his Bible study on the radio with his friends and I'll most likely go to bed before midnight, too.
> 
> It's pretty cold here and will be for the next few days, so we most likely won't be going anywhere unless we have to. We certainly aren't nearly as cold as Bonnie, but we haven't been above 20* F for several days and won't be until later in the week. Not a lot of snow on the ground, maybe 8 inches or so - we dodged a bullet, as there is a lot of "lake effect" snow both north and south of us. Up where Caren is extremely cold (about -28* F) this morning and lots of feet of snow.
> 
> ...


Lovely to hear from you. Happy New Year. :sm11:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> *Happy Birthday, Angela*


Thank you Julie. DD2 is cooking a birthday lunch for me so I will be celebrating with her and her family and DS1, DS2. Unfortunately DD1 is too far away to join us but I saw her on our lunch out last week. DGS is away in Spain with his rowing squad for 10 days intensive training. He will know at the end of this whether he has made it in to the final squad for the Oxford/Cambridge boat race in March. They are down to the final 24 so he has done amazingly well considering most of the others are 25-30 year old post grads and he is only 19 in his first year.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> Thank you Julie. DD2 is cooking a birthday lunch for me so I will be celebrating with her and her family and DS1, DS2. Unfortunately DD1 is too far away to join us but I saw her on our lunch out last week. DGS is away in Spain with his rowing squad for 10 days intensive training. He will know at the end of this whether he has made it in to the final squad for the Oxford/Cambridge boat race in March. They are down to the final 24 so he has done amazingly well considering most of the others are 25-30 year old post grads and he is only 19 in his first year.


Wow, he is doing well at just 19! 
Enjoy your lunch!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Fan said:


> An interesting encounter with local wildlife earlier. Stu discovered a tiny brown local lizard lurking under the rim of the toilet bowl. How it got there who knows? as house was closed up last week, it must have been hiding beforehand. So I flushed the toilet and it swam out, I removed it out to the yard, it had a good bath that's for sure lol! At least we spotted it before using the toilet!


Oh my, as long as it was only a little lizard and not a snake! :sm19:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

nicho said:


> Just wanted to wish everyone a happy New Year. I am hoping for peace, good health and lots of happy times in 2018. While those of you Down Under are several hours into the new year, here in Squamish, Canada, we still have 4 hours of 2017 left to go. No big celebrations here. DD is at work, DH and I are staying in with a good bottle of red and some pretty ordinary movies on TV. Doubt that we will be awake to see the new year in. Our holiday so far has been fabulous. Our son joined us at the last minute so we had a wonderful Christmas dinner together. The family have enjoyed two days skiing. There has been a lot of snow in the last few days, followed by some brilliant blue sky, sunshine days. Truly a magical winter wonderland! Our visit will be over in another week. I am definitely not ready to return to an Australian summer!


Wow, beautiful photos! Enjoy you last week. :sm11: You will probably melt when you come back. LOL


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> Better that than some of what we get here in Australia. Can get, kost commonly, greenvtree frogs, but worse can be cane toads (totally ick) or snakes, all of which somehow come through the sewage lines


EEWW. Those cane toads sure are ugly, I cam across a few when I had a holiday years ago up near Cairns.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Many Happy Returns Angela!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> That is a beautiful chtistmas present mary and the doodles are work of arts too


 :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> *Happy Birthday, Angela*


And Happy Birthday from me too..... :sm11:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

angelam said:


> Thank you Julie. DD2 is cooking a birthday lunch for me so I will be celebrating with her and her family and DS1, DS2. Unfortunately DD1 is too far away to join us but I saw her on our lunch out last week. DGS is away in Spain with his rowing squad for 10 days intensive training. He will know at the end of this whether he has made it in to the final squad for the Oxford/Cambridge boat race in March. They are down to the final 24 so he has done amazingly well considering most of the others are 25-30 year old post grads and he is only 19 in his first year.


Happy Birthday. How exciting for DGS I hope he becomes a blue.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Oops., I did. I have deleted it now. LOL. I did wonder when I saw it if it really was....


I cant change it either I've tried all ways oh well I'll say thank you for the wishes a couple of month early ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> Thank you Julie. DD2 is cooking a birthday lunch for me so I will be celebrating with her and her family and DS1, DS2. Unfortunately DD1 is too far away to join us but I saw her on our lunch out last week. DGS is away in Spain with his rowing squad for 10 days intensive training. He will know at the end of this whether he has made it in to the final squad for the Oxford/Cambridge boat race in March. They are down to the final 24 so he has done amazingly well considering most of the others are 25-30 year old post grads and he is only 19 in his first year.


That is fantastic Angela , i watch the boat race with husband , fingers crossed that he makes it , I'll cheer him on,

Happy birthday to you , hope you have a wonderful time with your family ????????????


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

happy birthday


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Happy Birthday Angelam. So glad you will get to celebrate with your sons. I'll be cheering your DGS on. That is so fantastic that he is in the final competition. Bravo to him.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Hope Everyone had a Happy New Year's Eve.

Wishing all of you a wonderful year to come with many good things.

It was a mixed time for us. I got a call from my DH as he was on the way home from our DS's after watching the football game that the car would not go any more than 25mph out on the highway and he wouldn't be able to drive it to get the food for our New Year's Eve and had to get off the road. I don't like driving at night or in bad weather so on the worst weather of the year as far as I know, I had to go out and drive. I called the restaurant where we had our take-out order and let them know we would be late. They close at 8pm and it was 7:45 and you couldn't drive fast with the roads so covered in snow. Fortunately, I made it by 8:30 and they held the food at the bar for me. Then I went and rescued DH. His phone was not charged, so we called AAA on my phone. Told him he had to be sure and charge his phone when going out at night, especially in this weather. I think he learned a lesson. Thank goodness he had just enough charge to call me. It would be 4 hrs. before they could come so we left the car unlocked with the key hidden and came home and had our New Year's. Thank goodness the food was delicious. Our car is now at the auto shop. This car is 15 yrs. old going on 16 and still looks brand new. They don't make them like that any more. Hoping it won't be too expensive. The temperature was 3F -16C and with wind chill, who knows what it really was. Certainly not the time to have your car break down. I was a little mad at DH as I had asked him to get the food earlier in the day for safety reasons, not wanting him out on the road at night in those temps, but there I was, having to get the food and him in the late of night. Well, all ended up ok, but I was not happy the more I thought about it. Had to quit thinking. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: 

End of the story, we had great food, everyone was safe and we got back home around 10pm. to have a great time watching a movie and eating and drinking champagne.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Nicho, so glad you are enjoying your time in a Canadian Winterwonderland and having special time with your children. Happy New Year to you too. Safe travels home. Now to find your post so I can see the photos. Wow, just saw the photos. Breathtakingly beautiful. Thank you for sharing with us.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hope Everyone had a Happy New Year's Eve.
> 
> Wishing all of you a wonderful year to come with many good things.
> 
> ...


That sounds horrendous. (((hugs)))


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Just a quick note to let you know I just received word that my brother, Larry, passed away. He’s the one a year older than me who owned a ranch in Oregon where you may remember seeing photos of our family reunion there 6 tears ago. He has two sons: one who is a fly fisherman guide in Montana (who had a heart attack earlier this year) and one who is an artist in New York City. I’ll be calling the rest of my family as soon as the sun cones up. Larry died of a heart attack while he was celebrating New Year’s in Las Vegas.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> That sounds horrendous. (((hugs)))


Thank you. I needed those hugs. At first I was just so thankful as from the sound of DH's voice I thought he was in an accident. After that, I know how thankful I needed to be that we made it home ok. I couldn't believe how fast other cars around us were driving and some off the road as a result. No wonder it took so long for the tow truck to come.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Kiwifrau, glad you are feeling better. Too bad that others don't mind passing on what they have. We want you to live a long time too.

One of the ladies that helps with cleaning my house had the flu over Christmas and I could tell she was not completely over it, so now I'm hoping I don't get that. I understand she can't quit working, but I'm with you, I don't want to pass things on or catch things. Just getting over the cold I had and don't need to get sick again.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Just a quick note to let you know I just received word that my brother, Larry, passed away. He's the one a year older than me who owned a ranch in Oregon where you may remember seeing photos of our family reunion there 6 tears ago. He has two sons: one who is a fly fisherman guide in Montana (who had a heart attack earlier this year) and one who is an artist in New York City. I'll be calling the rest of my family as soon as the sun cones up. Larry died of a heart attack while he was celebrating New Year's in Las Vegas.


Oh no Rookie. My sincere condolences for such a heartbreaking thing to happen New Year's. My prayers are with you as you call the rest of your family. Big Hugs and loads of support. Just so sorry to hear this. May you be given the courage you need to face today and the days to come.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Lovely drawings/doodles by Matthew. He is amazing!


pacer said:


> Matthew received some drawing pens and paper for Christmas so he is having fun doing ink doodles and they look fabulous.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY to Angelam


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

????Happy Birthday, Angela????


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Happy new year to you and your sister Mary, did you both have a good visit over christmas ?


Yes we are having a good time. A happy new year to you from both of us.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

My most sincere condolences Rookie.


RookieRetiree said:


> Just a quick note to let you know I just received word that my brother, Larry, passed away. He's the one a year older than me who owned a ranch in Oregon where you may remember seeing photos of our family reunion there 6 tears ago. He has two sons: one who is a fly fisherman guide in Montana (who had a heart attack earlier this year) and one who is an artist in New York City. I'll be calling the rest of my family as soon as the sun cones up. Larry died of a heart attack while he was celebrating New Year's in Las Vegas.


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Its nice to see you back Paula


thanks, Sonja. I tried to keep up with reading, but with my computer freezing and needing to be restarted several times every hour, it became an exercise in frustration. Between DD#1, her work friends and a family friend most of the issues have been taken care of - still freezes, but only about twice a day. So, hopefully I can be on more now. I really have missed all of you!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hope Everyone had a Happy New Year's Eve.
> 
> Wishing all of you a wonderful year to come with many good things.
> 
> ...


So glad you both made it home safely Daralene and managed to enjoy the rest of your evening


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Just a quick note to let you know I just received word that my brother, Larry, passed away. He's the one a year older than me who owned a ranch in Oregon where you may remember seeing photos of our family reunion there 6 tears ago. He has two sons: one who is a fly fisherman guide in Montana (who had a heart attack earlier this year) and one who is an artist in New York City. I'll be calling the rest of my family as soon as the sun cones up. Larry died of a heart attack while he was celebrating New Year's in Las Vegas.


Oh no so sorry to hear your sad news Jeanette, my sincere condolences to you and your family and a gentle (((( hug ))) to you from across the miles????


----------



## grandma sherry (Oct 30, 2012)

Happy Birthday Angela!
Sorry for your loss Rookie.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> So glad you both made it home safely Daralene and managed to enjoy the rest of your evening


Thank you. It was one of our comedy routines. After so many years together, we are getting some pretty good ones down. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Happy Birthday and Happy New Year Angela.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Kaye Jo the weather forecast indicates snow squalls and 1-3 inches of snow for Wednesday and Friday which is what caused the last few pile ups on the highway. I just thought David would like to know.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> Yes we are having a good time. A happy new year to you from both of us.


Thank you ,I'm thinking there was some shopping involved if so hope you got some bargains


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> It was one of our comedy routines. After so many years together, we are getting some pretty good ones down. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


Know what you mean we have a few of them too , ????


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> Just a quick note to let you know I just received word that my brother, Larry, passed away. He's the one a year older than me who owned a ranch in Oregon where you may remember seeing photos of our family reunion there 6 tears ago. He has two sons: one who is a fly fisherman guide in Montana (who had a heart attack earlier this year) and one who is an artist in New York City. I'll be calling the rest of my family as soon as the sun cones up. Larry died of a heart attack while he was celebrating New Year's in Las Vegas.


So sorry to hear this. He was so young. Sending my love to each of you as you deal with this loss.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hope Everyone had a Happy New Year's Eve.
> 
> Wishing all of you a wonderful year to come with many good things.
> 
> ...


Very scary, glad you are home safe and sound though.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> Just a quick note to let you know I just received word that my brother, Larry, passed away. He's the one a year older than me who owned a ranch in Oregon where you may remember seeing photos of our family reunion there 6 tears ago. He has two sons: one who is a fly fisherman guide in Montana (who had a heart attack earlier this year) and one who is an artist in New York City. I'll be calling the rest of my family as soon as the sun cones up. Larry died of a heart attack while he was celebrating New Year's in Las Vegas.


So sorry to hear this, please accept my sincere condolences.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

kiwifrau said:


> Very scary, glad you are home safe and sound though.


For me it was scary. I'm thinking Bonnie drives in this type of weather all the time and worse, but for me it wasn't fun at all. Today I can laugh about it, but not till late last night. At least before the New Year set in I was able to laugh about it.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you. I needed those hugs. At first I was just so thankful as from the sound of DH's voice I thought he was in an accident. After that, I know how thankful I needed to be that we made it home ok. I couldn't believe how fast other cars around us were driving and some off the road as a result. No wonder it took so long for the tow truck to come.


So glad both of you are safe and at home. Maybe you could get a portable charger for DH to carry. I have one that can charge two devices at the same time and has 3 x's the power as other chargers. If you want more information, let me know as one of my sons sells them at his work. I take one with me when I travel to ensure I have phone service when I need it.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

pacer said:


> So glad both of you are safe and at home. Maybe you could get a portable charger for DH to carry. I have one that can charge two devices at the same time and has 3 x's the power as other chargers. If you want more information, let me know as one of my sons sells them at his work. I take one with me when I travel to ensure I have phone service when I need it.


I had one in his car but he said since he got his new phone, it didn't fit. Guess he didn't realize it. Yes, I would like the information you have. Thank you. The one I have in my car is good, but I guess his is an older one. My phone wasn't charged either but I charged it on the way in the car. Thank goodness!


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Jeanette, sending a hug. Always seems more difficult around a holiday, although loss brings sadness at any time.

Daralene, glad you and husband made it home safely. I find it scary to be out with normal road conditions on New Year’s Eve, but with bad roads it is no fun!!!


----------



## Jacklou (Apr 8, 2011)

Jeanette, I'm so sorry to hear about Larry. Our deepest condolences.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

pacer said:


> Matthew received some drawing pens and paper for Christmas so he is having fun doing ink doodles and they look fabulous.


Love it framed. I need to frame mine!!!!

His doodles are so creative. So wonderful to see how his artistic abilities show through in his creative projects.

Did you find anything out at the doctor's?


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Angela!!!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you. I needed those hugs. At first I was just so thankful as from the sound of DH's voice I thought he was in an accident. After that, I know how thankful I needed to be that we made it home ok. I couldn't believe how fast other cars around us were driving and some off the road as a result. No wonder it took so long for the tow truck to come.


What a relief to know you are both safe. I hope the repairs are not too expensive or time consuming.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Just a quick note to let you know I just received word that my brother, Larry, passed away. He's the one a year older than me who owned a ranch in Oregon where you may remember seeing photos of our family reunion there 6 tears ago. He has two sons: one who is a fly fisherman guide in Montana (who had a heart attack earlier this year) and one who is an artist in New York City. I'll be calling the rest of my family as soon as the sun cones up. Larry died of a heart attack while he was celebrating New Year's in Las Vegas.


My deepest condolences to you and your family.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I cant change it either I've tried all ways oh well I'll say thank you for the wishes a couple of month early ????


You can set it to "only you" as to who sees it in your profile. I have mine set that way.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

kiwifrau said:


> I would've screeched, lol! ????


Lol me too!!!!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Fan said:


> I wouldn't screech they are rather cute, and am used to them zooming round the garden. They keep the bugs down too which is a bonus.
> Not so keen on wetas or cockroaches though, they are a whole different situation.!we have big trees nearby which are home to the odd weta and large cockroaches. Much prefer the local birds to them.


Will have to look up what a weta is. When visiting our dd in Texas I saw my first water bug. Gosh, I can still have nightmares when I think about that critter...... It's totally disgusting when you can hear a bug walk. So not O.k.


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hope Everyone had a Happy New Year's Eve.
> 
> Wishing all of you a wonderful year to come with many good things.
> 
> ...


Oh, you poor thing! I wouldn't have gone out last night for anything - it was awful here. Bob had to go out and sweep the snow off the satellite dish because we kept losing reception. I finally just turned the TV off - not much on we wanted to watch any way. I used to live near where you are and the traffic back then was awful. Add snow, New Years Eve and people drinking, I don't blame you for being upset. Thank goodness that no one was hurt and cars can be repaired or replaced. Glad you had good food and champagne. We had a nice steak and a lovely bottle of wine from Keuka Lake and we both were asleep before midnight. :sm02: Happy New Year!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Our lizards are tiny no more than 4 inches long, they don't bite and are harmless wee things!


We used to see them in Jamaica. They would climb the walls in our cottage looking for bugs. They were cute.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

jheiens said:


> I've enjoyed the pictures posted by y'all and appreciate the good wishes for the new year, too.
> 
> I've spent the day cooking since we got home from church about noon. I put red/pinto beans on to soak for tomorrow's meal of red beans and rice with corn bread and cabbage slaw. Don't know about dessert yet but have a bunch of apples that I need to make into something--pie or an apple cake probably. I'll get to that tomorrow.
> 
> ...


Your meal sounds so good. Happy New Year to you and your whole family.


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Just a quick note to let you know I just received word that my brother, Larry, passed away. He's the one a year older than me who owned a ranch in Oregon where you may remember seeing photos of our family reunion there 6 tears ago. He has two sons: one who is a fly fisherman guide in Montana (who had a heart attack earlier this year) and one who is an artist in New York City. I'll be calling the rest of my family as soon as the sun cones up. Larry died of a heart attack while he was celebrating New Year's in Las Vegas.


Jeanette, I'm so sorry to hear this. Our deepest sympathies to you and your family. {{{{{hugs}}}}


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> You can set it to "only you" as to who sees it in your profile. I have mine set that way.


Thank you Sorlenna , ill try that ,at the moment i cant even get the birth date to show but I'll have another try


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> Matthew received some drawing pens and paper for Christmas so he is having fun doing ink doodles and they look fabulous.


Beautiful. It's amazing what Matthew imagines and then puts to paper.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Not passing it on and not catching whatever others are feeling the need to share, is a very good thing. Better safe than sorry.


Just heard on the news that the hospitals in Toronto are bracing for a very bad flu season. I have yet to get my flu shot so must do that as soon as I can get out.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> My most sincere condolences Rookie.


From me too.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> There was something on CBC radio a few months ago about how the CEO of Sears has drained off assets, decreased quality & drove the company to bankruptcy & now all those who have worked there for years are left with no pensions but he's walking away with a bonus of several million. That should be illegal. Those people earned the pensions, it should have to be put in a totally separate account so no crook can take it


I knew Sears was in big trouble, but not why. In Germany he would be in jail, not rewarded for his behavior.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> And Happy Birthday from me too..... :sm11:


And from me.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Sounds wonderful can't serve kraut here, my dh won't eat it in any form! Sure wish I could share our apple crop with you. We have an old granny apple tree which produces huge amounts! It's quite a lovely apple as it mellows nicely with age. Give boxes away every year. I still have probably 11 or so asparagus lugs left.


jheiens said:


> I've enjoyed the pictures posted by y'all and appreciate the good wishes for the new year, too.
> 
> I've spent the day cooking since we got home from church about noon. I put red/pinto beans on to soak for tomorrow's meal of red beans and rice with corn bread and cabbage slaw. Don't know about dessert yet but have a bunch of apples that I need to make into something--pie or an apple cake probably. I'll get to that tomorrow.
> 
> ...


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Wishing everyone a happy and blessed new year.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

nicho said:


> Just wanted to wish everyone a happy New Year. I am hoping for peace, good health and lots of happy times in 2018. While those of you Down Under are several hours into the new year, here in Squamish, Canada, we still have 4 hours of 2017 left to go. No big celebrations here. DD is at work, DH and I are staying in with a good bottle of red and some pretty ordinary movies on TV. Doubt that we will be awake to see the new year in. Our holiday so far has been fabulous. Our son joined us at the last minute so we had a wonderful Christmas dinner together. The family have enjoyed two days skiing. There has been a lot of snow in the last few days, followed by some brilliant blue sky, sunshine days. Truly a magical winter wonderland! Our visit will be over in another week. I am definitely not ready to return to an Australian summer!


What gorgeous views! I'm glad to hear that you are having a wonderful time with your family. B.C. is usually favoured with mild winters so it's good that you are enjoying it, not like the rest of us who are feeling the intense cold.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> At least here in Australia, that cannot happen, pension wise. Our version is a legally required super fund which employers are, by law, required to pay into regularly. None of the funds are employment company based, so even if a company goes bust, super funds are safe. Only problems are if super fund itself goes bust, which government has taken steps to protect fund clients, I think. Employers can face big fines for not paying their employees super on top of what is owed to employees.


When I was working, my company paid the same amount into my pension plan as I did. My pension is being handled by a huge insurance company so hopefully it is safe. Also, we have paid into the Canada Pension Plan which is overseen by the Federal Government.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well it's rolled midnight here, so HAPPY NEW YEAR Y'ALL!!!!
> I'm off to bed, David's already beat me there and I hear Gizmo asking to go to bed, so off I go.


I didn't make it to midnight but was asleep by 11.30. Our fireworks went off at 6 p.m. and I was able to watch them from my window. They were lovely. My brother and SIL came over with Chinese food so that was great. Had lots left over so they're coming for lunch to finish it off then they're going to another house to make sausage. I'm planning to have pork tenderloin for dinner so am hoping they will be able to come back for that.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> *Happy Birthday, Angela*


Happy Birthday New Year's girl. Have a bang up day!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

angelam said:


> Thank you Julie. DD2 is cooking a birthday lunch for me so I will be celebrating with her and her family and DS1, DS2. Unfortunately DD1 is too far away to join us but I saw her on our lunch out last week. DGS is away in Spain with his rowing squad for 10 days intensive training. He will know at the end of this whether he has made it in to the final squad for the Oxford/Cambridge boat race in March. They are down to the final 24 so he has done amazingly well considering most of the others are 25-30 year old post grads and he is only 19 in his first year.


How nice that your DD is treating you to lunch with the family. Here's hoping that your DGS makes it to the finals.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> Many Happy Returns Angela!


Kate, you do find the nicest cards.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> I knew Sears was in big trouble, but not why. In Germany he would be in jail, not rewarded for his behavior.


It hapened here a couple of years ago a big retail store went bust and over £ 550 million pension fund was gone 
Muli billionaire Sir Philip Greene agreed after a load of hullaballoo to pay back 345 million but it was disgusting to see how the televised enquiry showed out all the rotten dealings that go on in the world of business and rich people, he is now set to get 15 million back in his pocket again . He should have gone to jail and had his knighthood stipped off him


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> Just a quick note to let you know I just received word that my brother, Larry, passed away. He's the one a year older than me who owned a ranch in Oregon where you may remember seeing photos of our family reunion there 6 tears ago. He has two sons: one who is a fly fisherman guide in Montana (who had a heart attack earlier this year) and one who is an artist in New York City. I'll be calling the rest of my family as soon as the sun cones up. Larry died of a heart attack while he was celebrating New Year's in Las Vegas.


I am so sorry to hear your news. My sincere condolences for you and your family. Prayers on their way.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hope Everyone had a Happy New Year's Eve.
> 
> Wishing all of you a wonderful year to come with many good things.
> 
> ...


That must have been frightening for him and for you. So glad that you both made it home safe and sound and you were able to enjoy your New Year's Eve together. I hope the fix won't be too expensive.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Just a quick note to let you know I just received word that my brother, Larry, passed away. He's the one a year older than me who owned a ranch in Oregon where you may remember seeing photos of our family reunion there 6 tears ago. He has two sons: one who is a fly fisherman guide in Montana (who had a heart attack earlier this year) and one who is an artist in New York City. I'll be calling the rest of my family as soon as the sun cones up. Larry died of a heart attack while he was celebrating New Year's in Las Vegas.


I am so sorry for the loss of your brother. Condolences to you and his family.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Kiwifrau, glad you are feeling better. Too bad that others don't mind passing on what they have. We want you to live a long time too.
> 
> One of the ladies that helps with cleaning my house had the flu over Christmas and I could tell she was not completely over it, so now I'm hoping I don't get that. I understand she can't quit working, but I'm with you, I don't want to pass things on or catch things. Just getting over the cold I had and don't need to get sick again.


I understand that people need to work but she could wear a mask while at your house. Did she? It wouldn't be great for you to get sick again.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> So glad both of you are safe and at home. Maybe you could get a portable charger for DH to carry. I have one that can charge two devices at the same time and has 3 x's the power as other chargers. If you want more information, let me know as one of my sons sells them at his work. I take one with me when I travel to ensure I have phone service when I need it.


That's a good idea. It seems that my phone was always dead whenever I really needed it.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Just a quick note to let you know I just received word that my brother, Larry, passed away. He's the one a year older than me who owned a ranch in Oregon where you may remember seeing photos of our family reunion there 6 tears ago. He has two sons: one who is a fly fisherman guide in Montana (who had a heart attack earlier this year) and one who is an artist in New York City. I'll be calling the rest of my family as soon as the sun cones up. Larry died of a heart attack while he was celebrating New Year's in Las Vegas.


So sorry to hear of your brother's passing. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

budasha said:


> Just heard on the news that the hospitals in Toronto are bracing for a very bad flu season. I have yet to get my flu shot so must do that as soon as I can get out.


Liz you really should have this ASAP, had mine done as soon as it was available. Of course there are several people that can't have them for medical reasons. I've been having on each year since they 1st became available or when the doctor to that time suggested it. 1st I was having them just so that I wouldn't pass the flu onto my late DH, now it's for myself.
Colds are bad enough never mind the flu!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> It hapened here a couple of years ago a big retail store went bust and over £ 550 million pension fund was gone
> Muli billionaire Sir Philip Greene agreed after a load of hullaballoo to pay back 345 million but it was disgusting to see how the televised enquiry showed out all the rotten dealings that go on in the world of business and rich people, he is now set to get 15 million back in his pocket again . He should have gone to jail and had his knighthood stipped off him


I totally agree. When I lived in Koln/Cologne, Germany one of the British stores was going to shut up shop and they were told they would go to jail unless they remained open and I forget all the things they had to do for the employees, along with a very extended notice of closing. I was amazed at how much more protected the workers were there. Was sad to see the British store go as I really enjoyed shopping there.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Happy birthday, Angela!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

budasha said:


> I understand that people need to work but she could wear a mask while at your house. Did she? It wouldn't be great for you to get sick again.


No mask. They don't seem to do that here in the States.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Nicho, beautiful scenery.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> It hapened here a couple of years ago a big retail store went bust and over £ 550 million pension fund was gone
> Muli billionaire Sir Philip Greene agreed after a load of hullaballoo to pay back 345 million but it was disgusting to see how the televised enquiry showed out all the rotten dealings that go on in the world of business and rich people, he is now set to get 15 million back in his pocket again . He should have gone to jail and had his knighthood stipped off him


That's totally disgusting, many of those with money seem to think they are above the law. Makes me angry when I read things like that.

Same with high positioned managers etc receiving millions in salaries and bonuses. It's the employees that do all the work or those up front. Grrrrr, off my soapbox....


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mary, wonderful Christmas present and amazing doodle.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Cashmeregma said:


> I totally agree. When I lived in Koln/Cologne, Germany one of the British stores was going to shut up shop and they were told they would go to jail unless they remained open and I forget all the things they had to do for the employees, along with a very extended notice of closing. I was amazed at how much more protected the workers were there. Was sad to see the British store go as I really enjoyed shopping there.


Was that C&A? I think that's the name of one of the English stores we had in the South of Germany. I loved shopping there too.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Angelam, wishing you a very happy birthday ????.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Cashmere, scary, especially given your extreme temps, glad Bill and you safe. Hugs.
Jeanette, condolences on the loss of your DB.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Grandmapaula said:


> thanks, Sonja. I tried to keep up with reading, but with my computer freezing and needing to be restarted several times every hour, it became an exercise in frustration. Between DD#1, her work friends and a family friend most of the issues have been taken care of - still freezes, but only about twice a day. So, hopefully I can be on more now. I really have missed all of you!


Great to hear from you. I thought of you sewing all those pairs of pajamas, though I imagine the sizes have gotten bigger through the years.

It can be so frustrating when the computer doesn't work right, but always so glad to hear from you!!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Cashmere, scary, especially given your extreme temps, glad Bill and you safe. Hugs.
> Jeanette, condolences on the loss of your DB.


I can laugh about my New Year's Eve adventures now but I was pretty tense driving last night...

Yes, so sad for Jeanette and her whole family.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> At least here in Australia, that cannot happen, pension wise. Our version is a legally required super fund which employers are, by law, required to pay into regularly. None of the funds are employment company based, so even if a company goes bust, super funds are safe. Only problems are if super fund itself goes bust, which government has taken steps to protect fund clients, I think. Employers can face big fines for not paying their employees super on top of what is owed to employees.


That's the way it hold be, crooks shouldn't be able to siphon off their employees money . Seems the rich get richer & the rest of us poorer


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hope Everyone had a Happy New Year's Eve.
> 
> Wishing all of you a wonderful year to come with many good things.
> 
> ...


I'm glad you both got home safe in the end. If you look in Walmart or on EBay, you can get a cell phone charger for your car for less than $10, we have a couple & they've come in handy several times.
I hope it's an inexpensive fix. It might just be you need some gas line antifreeze in your tank, sound like the symptoms my car had when it was that


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Just a quick note to let you know I just received word that my brother, Larry, passed away. He's the one a year older than me who owned a ranch in Oregon where you may remember seeing photos of our family reunion there 6 tears ago. He has two sons: one who is a fly fisherman guide in Montana (who had a heart attack earlier this year) and one who is an artist in New York City. I'll be calling the rest of my family as soon as the sun cones up. Larry died of a heart attack while he was celebrating New Year's in Las Vegas.


Oh, no. What a shock to you all. My condolences to your family


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Mary, great drawings.

Angela, happy birthday & congratulations to your GS for doing so well

Fan & Sorleena, I’ve never heard of any of the bugs you mentioned. I recently saw a post on FB, it said, Why do I live where my face will freeze off, then there was a photo of a huge snake crawling up the front door of the house with the caption, Oh yes, that why. ????at least we don’t have a lot of the nasty bugs & snakes you do

Nicho, I’m glad you’ve had a great time in Canada. Such a pretty area. Have you done any touring around? I’m told the Capliano Suspension bridge is well worth seeing. Next time we are out there, I’m going to insist we stop????


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

budasha said:


> That's a good idea. It seems that my phone was always dead whenever I really needed it.


That is why I got a portable charger that has triple the power. I carry it in my knitting bag which always comes with me.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Cashmeregma said:


> No mask. They don't seem to do that here in the States.


Bella's family still wear masks as needed as well as everyone entering their home must remove their shoes on the mat. I do that every time I deliver meals. I don't wear a mask as I don't enter if I am sick.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Sounds wonderful can't serve kraut here, my dh won't eat it in any form! Sure wish I could share our apple crop with you. We have an old granny apple tree which produces huge amounts! It's quite a lovely apple as it mellows nicely with age. Give boxes away every year. I still have probably 11 or so asparagus lugs left.


I wish my apple trees would start to produce. I had to cut my old ones as they had fire blight & plant new ones so I've been mooching crabapples & apples from friends the last few years.
Have you tried drying them? I did some last fall & we love them. My DS liked them so well he suggested him & I go 1/2s on a big dehydrator for Christmas so we can do more next year as there are lots of apples that go to waste so I won't have trouble getting them


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Sorlenna said:


> You can set it to "only you" as to who sees it in your profile. I have mine set that way.


That is how mine is set as well.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Condolences to you and family Jeannette, always seems so much sadder being the holiday season when these things happen.
To our Aussie friends, we are fortunate not to have snakes, deadly spiders, and the cane toads, you have to live with. 
Once we were holidaying in Fiji, and my wicked BIL and Stu, threw a cane toad in the shower one night when I was in it. I screamed, the security guard came running, and then stood outside laughing with the 2 guys!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Cashmeregma said:


> Love it framed. I need to frame mine!!!!
> 
> His doodles are so creative. So wonderful to see how his artistic abilities show through in his creative projects.
> 
> Did you find anything out at the doctor's?


I see my doctor in a few weeks. I know I will need a medicine adjustment, but I want to change up my diet as well.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Bonnie, our weta is like a large cricket to look at, with more attitude!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY to you Angela, a very auspicious day for a birthday girl!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It hapened here a couple of years ago a big retail store went bust and over £ 550 million pension fund was gone
> Muli billionaire Sir Philip Greene agreed after a load of hullaballoo to pay back 345 million but it was disgusting to see how the televised enquiry showed out all the rotten dealings that go on in the world of business and rich people, he is now set to get 15 million back in his pocket again . He should have gone to jail and had his knighthood stipped off him


I agree, if a few went to jail maybe it would deter others. The thing that really makes me mad is many of the people depending on those pensions are in physically demanding jobs & by the time they are retirement age they are physically worn out & with stolen pensions they must now try to find another job to make ends meet


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Happy Birthday Angela. May your special day be filled with many wonderful blessings of love and happiness. 

Wishing everyone else a Happy and Healthy new year.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh my, as long as it was only a little lizard and not a snake! :sm19:


No snakes in NZ (as yet)


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I agree, if a few went to jail maybe it would deter others. The thing that really makes me mad is many of the people depending on those pensions are in physically demanding jobs & by the time they are retirement age they are physically worn out & with stolen pensions they must now try to find another job to make ends meet


It is difficult for them to work after doing physically demanding jobs for many years. There were quite a few CEO's of gas companies retiring several years ago when gas prices were double what they are now.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hope Everyone had a Happy New Year's Eve.
> 
> Wishing all of you a wonderful year to come with many good things.
> 
> ...


One of those, thank goodness all ended well stories. Glad you are both safe- but I can understand your frustration.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Just a quick note to let you know I just received word that my brother, Larry, passed away. He's the one a year older than me who owned a ranch in Oregon where you may remember seeing photos of our family reunion there 6 tears ago. He has two sons: one who is a fly fisherman guide in Montana (who had a heart attack earlier this year) and one who is an artist in New York City. I'll be calling the rest of my family as soon as the sun cones up. Larry died of a heart attack while he was celebrating New Year's in Las Vegas.


I am sorry to hear this, Jeanette- always a shock.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> Condolences to you and family Jeannette, always seems so much sadder being the holiday season when these things happen.
> To our Aussie friends, we are fortunate not to have snakes, deadly spiders, and the cane toads, you have to live with.
> Once we were holidaying in Fiji, and my wicked BIL and Stu, threw a cane toad in the shower one night when I was in it. I screamed, the security guard came running, and then stood outside laughing with the 2 guys!


What a dirty trick! Some boys never grow up????


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Was that C&A? I think that's the name of one of the English stores we had in the South of Germany. I loved shopping there too.


No C & A aren't in the UK anymore unfortunately, but I have seen them still in Madeira and Amsterdam.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> *Happy Birthday, Angela*


HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!! From here too.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hope Everyone had a Happy New Year's Eve.
> 
> Wishing all of you a wonderful year to come with many good things.
> 
> ...


I hope that it's not an expensive fix, but good that you are both safe and hope to enjoy NY's eve together, and great that they held the food at the bar for you. 
I understand getting angry with him about it though, and I totally understand having to quit thinking, been there. :sm17:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

kiwifrau said:


> That's totally disgusting, many of those with money seem to think they are above the law. Makes me angry when I read things like that.
> 
> Same with high positioned managers etc receiving millions in salaries and bonuses. It's the employees that do all the work or those up front. Grrrrr, off my soapbox....


Totally agree cannot see any reason why on top of there large salaries they should get big bonuses , especially when they fail to do there jobs properly ,


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Just a quick note to let you know I just received word that my brother, Larry, passed away. He's the one a year older than me who owned a ranch in Oregon where you may remember seeing photos of our family reunion there 6 tears ago. He has two sons: one who is a fly fisherman guide in Montana (who had a heart attack earlier this year) and one who is an artist in New York City. I'll be calling the rest of my family as soon as the sun cones up. Larry died of a heart attack while he was celebrating New Year's in Las Vegas.


I'm so sorry Jeanette, that's a horrible way to start the New Year, but I guess at least he was having fun when it happened, not that that makes it any easier. 
Condolences and hugs for you all.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> No snakes in NZ (as yet)


We do have sea snakes that from time to time wash ashore where the waters are warmer so mainly around the North Island, they are extremely venomous.
Hope with climate change they never decide to come and stay on land......

Photo of the yellow bellied sea snake below.

http://www.doc.govt.nz/nature/native-animals/marine-fish-and-reptiles/sea-snakes-and-kraits/


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> No snakes in NZ (as yet)


Are people not allowed to have snakes as pets in New Zealand?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> thanks, Sonja. I tried to keep up with reading, but with my computer freezing and needing to be restarted several times every hour, it became an exercise in frustration. Between DD#1, her work friends and a family friend most of the issues have been taken care of - still freezes, but only about twice a day. So, hopefully I can be on more now. I really have missed all of you!


You have been missed, so it will be good to have you back more regularly. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Kaye Jo the weather forecast indicates snow squalls and 1-3 inches of snow for Wednesday and Friday which is what caused the last few pile ups on the highway. I just thought David would like to know.


Thank you, I read it too him, he said, no actually David doesn't want to know. lol But he is really appreciative of the information, it helps him to have an actual accounting of what is going on, by someone living there.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KateB said:


> Many Happy Returns Angela!


Thank you Kate, that's a beautiful card.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hope Everyone had a Happy New Year's Eve.
> 
> Wishing all of you a wonderful year to come with many good things.
> 
> ...


That sounds like an horrendous end to 2017. I'm glad it all worked out OK in the end and 2018 started more peacefully.
Thank you for the birthday wishes. I've just got back from DDs where we had a wonderful lunch of roast beef ribs and all the trimmings. I swear I'm never going to eat again!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Just a quick note to let you know I just received word that my brother, Larry, passed away. He's the one a year older than me who owned a ranch in Oregon where you may remember seeing photos of our family reunion there 6 tears ago. He has two sons: one who is a fly fisherman guide in Montana (who had a heart attack earlier this year) and one who is an artist in New York City. I'll be calling the rest of my family as soon as the sun cones up. Larry died of a heart attack while he was celebrating New Year's in Las Vegas.


I'm sorry to hear this, condolences to all your family.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Are people not allowed to have snakes as pets in New Zealand?


Absolutely not! Our border patrols are very strict, as they pose great danger to our wildlife as well as humans.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Are people not allowed to have snakes as pets in New Zealand?


Lynnette has corrected me, apparently occasional Sea Snakes get washed up on beaches- but no, no licences to import snakes, and therefore none as pets (so far).


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

SugarSugar, Norma, Sonja and Gwen. Thank you all for your kind Birthday wishes.
Mirror, thank you for your kind wishes too. I don't think I've seen you on here before so please drop in for a chat again when you have the time.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Just a quick note to let you know I just received word that my brother, Larry, passed away. He's the one a year older than me who owned a ranch in Oregon where you may remember seeing photos of our family reunion there 6 tears ago. He has two sons: one who is a fly fisherman guide in Montana (who had a heart attack earlier this year) and one who is an artist in New York City. I'll be calling the rest of my family as soon as the sun cones up. Larry died of a heart attack while he was celebrating New Year's in Las Vegas.


My condolences to you and also his family


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you. I needed those hugs. At first I was just so thankful as from the sound of DH's voice I thought he was in an accident. After that, I know how thankful I needed to be that we made it home ok. I couldn't believe how fast other cars around us were driving and some off the road as a result. No wonder it took so long for the tow truck to come.


Scary for sure, glad you still had a good evening and that everything turned out O.k.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Machriste, Grandma Sherry, Kiwifrau and Grandma Paula thank you so much for the birthday wishes. I've had a lovely day and don't feel a day over 21! well maybe 61!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> Her breads always look delicious as well.


Thank you!
I have been baking bread since I was 18- something I really enjoy, Mary, but don't often now-a-days being on my own.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Marikayknits said:


> Sonja, you will get there, it just takes time. It has been ten years since my DD passed away. I can think of all the good times and can laugh about some of the memories of her when she was growing up. I don't allow my thoughts to go to the time she was in the hospital. Just keep on putting one foot in front of the other, and in time the worst memories will fade. There will always be triggers, and never be ashamed of your tears, but it does get "softer", if that makes any sense. Marilyn K.


It truly does. Been 23 and a half years now since my Mwyffanwy died- the tears still come but though the grieving is sharp it seems to pass faster.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you, I read it too him, he said, no actually David doesn't want to know. lol But he is really appreciative of the information, it helps him to have an actual accounting of what is going on, by someone living there.


I agree with David. I would not want to know but I would. Basically he wants safe and clear roads and that is what I want for him as well as Kathy and my brother who all drive for a living.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you!
> I have been baking bread since I was 18- something I really enjoy, Mary, but don't often now-a-days being on my own.


I never get tired seeing your beautiful breads. So much better than what the stores sell.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> I never get tired seeing your beautiful breads. So much better than what the stores sell.


Thank you, Mary! That I can definitely vouch for.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> I agree with David. I would not want to know but I would. Basically he wants safe and clear roads and that is what I want for him as well as Kathy and my brother who all drive for a living.


Exactly. 
I'm praying for a safe and drama free year for all the truck drivers in our KP family, and Caren's James in the UK, well for truck drivers everywhere, but especially those we love.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> Exactly.
> I'm praying for a safe and drama free year for all the truck drivers in our KP family, and Caren's James in the UK, well for truck drivers everywhere, but especially those we love.


Hopefully people will start respecting the weather and slow down sooner with the snow and slush. There has been pile ups 3 times in the past week and each time was over 30 cars/trucks.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Liz you really should have this ASAP, had mine done as soon as it was available. Of course there are several people that can't have them for medical reasons. I've been having on each year since they 1st became available or when the doctor to that time suggested it. 1st I was having them just so that I wouldn't pass the flu onto my late DH, now it's for myself.
> Colds are bad enough never mind the flu!


I had intended to get it before now but everytime I went to the drugstore, they always told me to wait and I said I'd come back. I'd better do it this week.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Just spotted this lovely little Guernsey cardigan on ravelry , think it would suit either boy or girl , its free until tomorrow if anyone is interested 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/guernsey-girl-for-children


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Maya and I had our walk and fed horses, laundry washing, going to make crockpot sauerkraut and kielbasa for dinner, knit 2 row on Pi shawl.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Just spotted this lovely little Guernsey cardigan on ravelry , think it would suit either boy or girl , its free until tomorrow if anyone is interested
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/guernsey-girl-for-children


Thanks Sonja! I am on the look out presently for small sized garments!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it's as good a thing to whine about as any. eating some cheese might help. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> I'd gladly send you some of ours, it's snowing again. I can't really complain, it's no where near what Canada, and the eastern part of the states gets, but I'm whining about it anyway. lol


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

sassafras123 said:


> Maya and I had our walk and fed horses, laundry washing, going to make crockpot sauerkraut and kielbasa for dinner, knit 2 row on Pi shawl.


How do you make yours in the crockpot?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it certainly is huge spaces of 'empty' that you have bonnie - but from Toledo to Ft Wayne the towns are fairly small. and we are out in the country - and for some reason we have poor cell service. i's seen Heidi hold her cell out the window - and things like that in order to find a strong enough signal to work. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm surprised that you have poor cell service in such a densely populated area, I thought it was just us out in the boonies????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Are people not allowed to have snakes as pets in New Zealand?


I think you have to be seriously warped to think of a snake as a pet. Yuk. It's not like they are warm & cuddly . Imported snakes cause so many problem, I don't understand why they are allowed to be imported. A boa constrictor escaped from a pet store in the Maritimes & got into the apartment above where it killed .2 little boys & in the Everglades imported ?anacondas are creating havoc on the ecosystem.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Just spotted this lovely little Guernsey cardigan on ravelry , think it would suit either boy or girl , its free until tomorrow if anyone is interested
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/guernsey-girl-for-children


Very nice, thanks


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you should have stayed in ohio if you wanted temperatures like that. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> Well, it's not going to be warm here the next few days! 41 today, 25 tonight. Tomorrow is 38 and 23! And colder the next.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it the crochet work on the walls yours? --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Yes, they do. Plus new living room and dining room and bathroom.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I think you have to be seriously warped to think of a snake as a pet. Yuk. It's not like they are warm & cuddly . Imported snakes cause so many problem, I don't understand why they are allowed to be imported. A boa constrictor escaped from a pet store in the Maritimes & got into the apartment above where it killed .2 little boys & in the Everglades imported ?anacondas are creating havoc on the ecosystem.


I agree , they are allowed to keep almost anything as a pet here which i think is wrong as a lot of people who get bored with so called pets then dump them out in the wild , we have alsorts out in the countryside that shouldnt be there , snakes have been found in other peoples houses , think i would have heart failure if i found one in my house


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I finished up the brioche hat. It was supposed to be done in one color but I thought it would show up better in .2ð³of course, I didnât take into account that by doing that the decreases would show up like a red flagð³ð©. I finished it anyway & it will keep a head warm & now I understand how brioche is done. Iâve cast on to do a cowl now, hopefully it will look better . 
I also put the binding on the quilt Iâve been working on, so thatâs done.ð

I took a chunk of salmon out of the freezer , DH caught it when he went fishing in BC, DS2 is coming to help us eat it as thereâs more than enough for 2. I think Iâll make oven roast potatoes & Caesar salad to go with it. I also have pie- Saskatoon & Apple left from what I took to my sisters the other night


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

do let us know sonja. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Would just like to say if anyone sees its my birthday on Fb its not , I never set the date in and for some reason it comes up jan1st,
> Just had a bet with my niece to see which one of my sisters will wish me happy bithday ????


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I finished up the brioche hat. It was supposed to be done in one color but I thought it would show up better in .2ð³of course, I didnât take into account that by doing that the decreases would show up like a red flagð³ð©. I finished it anyway & it will keep a head warm & now I understand how brioche is done. Iâve cast on to do a cowl now, hopefully it will look better .
> I also put the binding on the quilt Iâve been working on, so thatâs done.ð
> 
> I took a chunk of salmon out of the freezer , DH caught it when he went fishing in BC, DS2 is coming to help us eat it as thereâs more than enough for 2. I think Iâll make oven roast potatoes & Caesar salad to go with it. I also have pie- Saskatoon & Apple left from what I took to my sisters the other night


It is really pretty. I must try doing brioche.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

happy new year to you sharon. --- sam



Sharon Scheller said:


> I know what you mean about keeping up. The weeks just fly by and I feel bad at not keeping up with my KTP friends.
> 
> I have never see a flower like she has . She must have a green thumb. It's so beautiful thank you for posting.
> 
> I want to wish everyone A Happy Healthy New Year. {{{HUGS}}} to all.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Happy New Year! This time last year, DD #2 and DGS were over there celebrating and we were cleaning up water at her house from the pipe burst.


Great start to the New Year for you all that was. But at least they got a lovely kitchen from it all.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

a well deserved meal with family. --- sam



jheiens said:


> I've enjoyed the pictures posted by y'all and appreciate the good wishes for the new year, too.
> 
> I've spent the day cooking since we got home from church about noon. I put red/pinto beans on to soak for tomorrow's meal of red beans and rice with corn bread and cabbage slaw. Don't know about dessert yet but have a bunch of apples that I need to make into something--pie or an apple cake probably. I'll get to that tomorrow.
> 
> ...


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Did you see this on the main page/postings of KP? You will have to scroll up a little to the actual posting.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-516118-1.html#11815872

I would've joined in as well, lol! Good ol Kiwi humour.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

wow - very good matthew. --- sam



pacer said:


> Matthew received some drawing pens and paper for Christmas so he is having fun doing ink doodles and they look fabulous.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you're supposed to have pork and kraut on new year's day - gives you good luck through out the year. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Great idea, I don't have any leftovers usually since whatever is left over goes in containers for David on the street. I'm doing a turkey tomorrow too, stuffing and a veg. I think I may make an apple cake tomorrow too.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Progressing on Pi shawl. Just changed to larger needles.


You are making good progress on that now. Looks like it should be great once finished and blocked.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

beautiful pictures Nicho - glad you are having fun with son and daughter. may you should bottle up some cold and take it with you. --- sam



nicho said:


> Just wanted to wish everyone a happy New Year. I am hoping for peace, good health and lots of happy times in 2018. While those of you Down Under are several hours into the new year, here in Squamish, Canada, we still have 4 hours of 2017 left to go. No big celebrations here. DD is at work, DH and I are staying in with a good bottle of red and some pretty ordinary movies on TV. Doubt that we will be awake to see the new year in. Our holiday so far has been fabulous. Our son joined us at the last minute so we had a wonderful Christmas dinner together. The family have enjoyed two days skiing. There has been a lot of snow in the last few days, followed by some brilliant blue sky, sunshine days. Truly a magical winter wonderland! Our visit will be over in another week. I am definitely not ready to return to an Australian summer!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:



> I wish my apple trees would start to produce. I had to cut my old ones as they had fire blight & plant new ones so I've been mooching crabapples & apples from friends the last few years.
> Have you tried drying them? I did some last fall & we love them. My DS liked them so well he suggested him & I go 1/2s on a big dehydrator for Christmas so we can do more next year as there are lots of apples that go to waste so I won't have trouble getting them


Used to dry them years ago.... Kids loved them. Now we dry grapes, cherries and prune plums. I suppose I could drag out the dryers, we actually have 2 of them.trying to remember the brand of dryer we like best. Oh I remember it's Excalibur - love that one. The other one is supposed to be a commercial grade - stainless steel - but it doesn't work half as well as the Excalibur. I'm always so happy to put the canning equipment away by October that I don't feel like hauling it out again. I should tho.........dd daughter just took another asparagus lug back with her. Every little bit helps.......


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> No snakes in NZ (as yet)


I didn't know that!! Lucky you, I hate snakes.????


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> What a dirty trick! Some boys never grow up????


Boys!!!!! Hope you managed to find a way to get back at them!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you!
> I have been baking bread since I was 18- something I really enjoy, Mary, but don't often now-a-days being on my own.


Love baking bread, but don't much anymore. When I do I slice each loaf up and freeze it in small portions.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and i will be happy to join in the chorus - happy birthday Angela - and many more. hope you had a great day. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> *Happy Birthday, Angela*


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

pacer said:


> I never get tired seeing your beautiful breads. So much better than what the stores sell.


Did you post pictures? I must have missed them.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I finished up the brioche hat. It was supposed to be done in one color but I thought it would show up better in .2ð³of course, I didnât take into account that by doing that the decreases would show up like a red flagð³ð©. I finished it anyway & it will keep a head warm & now I understand how brioche is done. Iâve cast on to do a cowl now, hopefully it will look better .
> I also put the binding on the quilt Iâve been working on, so thatâs done.ð
> 
> I took a chunk of salmon out of the freezer , DH caught it when he went fishing in BC, DS2 is coming to help us eat it as thereâs more than enough for 2. I think Iâll make oven roast potatoes & Caesar salad to go with it. I also have pie- Saskatoon & Apple left from what I took to my sisters the other night


Hat looks good for a first try Bonnie , was the brioche easy to do ?


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> it certainly is huge spaces of 'empty' that you have bonnie - but from Toledo to Ft Wayne the towns are fairly small. and we are out in the country - and for some reason we have poor cell service. i's seen Heidi hold her cell out the window - and things like that in order to find a strong enough signal to work. --- sam


My younger daughter lives only about 2 miles from her town, but has to be in one of 2 places in the house to use her cell - if she moves a couple of feet it sounds like she's in a tunnel or the call cuts out completely. I live in the country, but I can see the cell tower on the hill south of us and have great service. Luck of the draw, I guess!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Just spotted this lovely little Guernsey cardigan on ravelry , think it would suit either boy or girl , its free until tomorrow if anyone is interested
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/guernsey-girl-for-children


So cute! Thanks for the link, I downloaded it.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm so sorry jeanette - tons of hugs zooming your way. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Just a quick note to let you know I just received word that my brother, Larry, passed away. He's the one a year older than me who owned a ranch in Oregon where you may remember seeing photos of our family reunion there 6 tears ago. He has two sons: one who is a fly fisherman guide in Montana (who had a heart attack earlier this year) and one who is an artist in New York City. I'll be calling the rest of my family as soon as the sun cones up. Larry died of a heart attack while he was celebrating New Year's in Las Vegas.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

thewren said:


> and i will be happy to join in the chorus - happy birthday Angela - and many more. hope you had a great day. --- sam


From me also!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you could have always worn one. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> No mask. They don't seem to do that here in the States.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Did you post pictures? I must have missed them.


Not this week.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i always wonder about people who have snakes for pets. i just can't see sitting in your rocker rocking your snake while you want television. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Are people not allowed to have snakes as pets in New Zealand?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how many sts per row now? --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Maya and I had our walk and fed horses, laundry washing, going to make crockpot sauerkraut and kielbasa for dinner, knit 2 row on Pi shawl.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the hat is lovely bonnie - good job. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> I finished up the brioche hat. It was supposed to be done in one color but I thought it would show up better in .2ð³of course, I didnât take into account that by doing that the decreases would show up like a red flagð³ð©. I finished it anyway & it will keep a head warm & now I understand how brioche is done. Iâve cast on to do a cowl now, hopefully it will look better .
> I also put the binding on the quilt Iâve been working on, so thatâs done.ð
> 
> I took a chunk of salmon out of the freezer , DH caught it when he went fishing in BC, DS2 is coming to help us eat it as thereâs more than enough for 2. I think Iâll make oven roast potatoes & Caesar salad to go with it. I also have pie- Saskatoon & Apple left from what I took to my sisters the other night


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oh my goodness - i am finally caught up. hope everyone is enjoying the day. --- sam


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Maatje said:


> I didn't know that!! Lucky you, I hate snakes.????


One of the very few places in the world. We do have a venomous spider, usually found in decaying wood at the beach, but they have been found as far inland as Lake Rotoma, near Rotorua- (where the geysers are).


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Love baking bread, but don't much anymore. When I do I slice each loaf up and freeze it in small portions.


I should be more organised!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> you're supposed to have pork and kraut on new year's day - gives you good luck through out the year. --- sam


Where I'm from, it's black eyed peas & ham. I didn't have either in the house.

The brioche looks great. My first try didn't look so good and haven't tried again yet. Maybe this year? :sm01:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Maatje said:


> Did you post pictures? I must have missed them.


They are on page 38 of this week's tea party.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That is chilly for Texas, but it's definitely better than the high of 1f that we're to have here today. lol
> I'm glad you have heat in that RV.


We are running the electric heater, and the propane heater, and it's still only 60F in here. We changed our stop for the night so we could have electric instead of boondocking. We even drove with the heater blasting and our coats on. Between Sanderson and Fort Stockton we saw frost on everything! 23 feels like 15 now. Low to be 19. Texas isn't supposed to be cold!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> House smells delicous ,just took the baked ham out of oven , now got apple cake in , dont think I will have room for both dinner and dessert but think I will have to try ????


Happy Birthday!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> it the crochet work on the walls yours? --- sam


No, it's painted wooden scrollwork from At Home store.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Would just like to say if anyone sees its my birthday on Fb its not , I never set the date in and for some reason it comes up jan1st,
> Just had a bet with my niece to see which one of my sisters will wish me happy bithday ????


Oh well, this way you get extra Birthday wishes from me!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I finished up the brioche hat. It was supposed to be done in one color but I thought it would show up better in .2ð³of course, I didnât take into account that by doing that the decreases would show up like a red flagð³ð©. I finished it anyway & it will keep a head warm & now I understand how brioche is done. Iâve cast on to do a cowl now, hopefully it will look better .
> 
> Very nice.
> I also put the binding on the quilt Iâve been working on, so thatâs done.ð
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> Great start to the New Year for you all that was. But at least they got a lovely kitchen from it all.


And another terrible start to this New Year as well.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> Matthew received some drawing pens and paper for Christmas so he is having fun doing ink doodles and they look fabulous.


I really like that one! The angel is pretty too


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Afternoon all, we have got home from sitting for 3 hours watching new Star Wars movie. As usual, lots of space battles, light sabres etc, but some sadness too, seeing Carrie Fishers last performance as Leia. It’s quite steamy warm today, need to keep up the fluids for sure.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

angelam said:


> Thank you Julie. DD2 is cooking a birthday lunch for me so I will be celebrating with her and her family and DS1, DS2. Unfortunately DD1 is too far away to join us but I saw her on our lunch out last week. DGS is away in Spain with his rowing squad for 10 days intensive training. He will know at the end of this whether he has made it in to the final squad for the Oxford/Cambridge boat race in March. They are down to the final 24 so he has done amazingly well considering most of the others are 25-30 year old post grads and he is only 19 in his first year.


Happy Birthday!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hope Everyone had a Happy New Year's Eve.
> 
> Wishing all of you a wonderful year to come with many good things.
> 
> ...


So glad everyone is safe. Sounds like a possible plugged catalytic converter. Hope it's an inexpensive fix.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Just a quick note to let you know I just received word that my brother, Larry, passed away. He's the one a year older than me who owned a ranch in Oregon where you may remember seeing photos of our family reunion there 6 tears ago. He has two sons: one who is a fly fisherman guide in Montana (who had a heart attack earlier this year) and one who is an artist in New York City. I'll be calling the rest of my family as soon as the sun cones up. Larry died of a heart attack while he was celebrating New Year's in Las Vegas.


I'm so sorry for your loss. Sending sympathy and prayers.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> No mask. They don't seem to do that here in the States.


The masks aren't expensive. Buy a package of them, and next time she is sick when she comes to clean, hand her one and request she use it so you and Bill don't get sick also. If she is offended, too bad. Your health comes first.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Hopefully people will start respecting the weather and slow down sooner with the snow and slush. There has been pile ups 3 times in the past week and each time was over 30 cars/trucks.


We can only hope. And that people stop pulling out in front of semi's and hitting the breaks, they were doing that over and over last week to David, he tries to keep a good enough length between himself and the vehicle in front, so that if needed he has time to stop, that doesn't work if people pull right out in in front of him and leave no room. :sm16:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> it's as good a thing to whine about as any. eating some cheese might help. --- sam


 :sm09:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I finished up the brioche hat. It was supposed to be done in one color but I thought it would show up better in .2ð³of course, I didnât take into account that by doing that the decreases would show up like a red flagð³ð©. I finished it anyway & it will keep a head warm & now I understand how brioche is done. Iâve cast on to do a cowl now, hopefully it will look better .
> I also put the binding on the quilt Iâve been working on, so thatâs done.ð
> 
> I took a chunk of salmon out of the freezer , DH caught it when he went fishing in BC, DS2 is coming to help us eat it as thereâs more than enough for 2. I think Iâll make oven roast potatoes & Caesar salad to go with it. I also have pie- Saskatoon & Apple left from what I took to my sisters the other night


It's cute.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> you should have stayed in ohio if you wanted temperatures like that. --- sam


???? But I didn't/don't want temps like that! And Quatzite was 69f when DH looked a bit ago. And it's still warmer than it is at my house. School is cancelled because of the cold.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> We can only hope. And that people stop pulling out in front of semi's and hitting the breaks, they were doing that over and over last week to David, he tries to keep a good enough length between himself and the vehicle in front, so that if needed he has time to stop, that doesn't work if people pull right out in in front of him and leave no room. :sm16:


One of our big pet peeves!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Page 54. Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

thewren said:


> you're supposed to have pork and kraut on new year's day - gives you good luck through out the year. --- sam


Having lived in the South for a while and helping to feed our Elm regulars, whose families have come from all over eastern and western Europe as well as from the American South, red beans with rice and cornbread are favorites on New Year's Day. I also made up a couple of servings of cole slaw and of broccoli and cauliflower salad for supper tonight. In addition, I had a basket of apples left from a donation to Elm a week or so ago. They were less than attractive fruits so I made a deep-dish apple pie for serving a la mode for dessert too.

I had not intended to cook *all* day but that is how it goes sometimes. What I'd intended to do was to get some mending done while sitting quietly. Fat chance of that happening around here, right? lol

Back to work tomorrow :sm13: :sm13: :sm26:

Don had the nerve to ask if I felt like I'd 2 days off? Not making eye contact, I just kept washing supper dishes and answered him, "No.'' and continued cleaning up.They'd have eaten scrambled eggs or PB&J sandwiches if that was what I made, but I was hungry for these traditional meals, too, even if they hadn't been. And the apples were crying to be used in a dessert soon. I couldn't refuse them, and they were taking a lot of space on my kitchen counter.

Happy New Year to all of y'all.

Ohio Joy


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

pacer said:


> How do you make yours in the crockpot?


http://www.geniuskitchen.com/recipe/crock-pot-kielbasa-sauerkraut-136289

Recipe from genius kitchen.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Margaret, thank you.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> the hat is lovely bonnie - good job. --- sam


588!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, hope you get to warmer weather soon. Brrrr.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> you're supposed to have pork and kraut on new year's day - gives you good luck through out the year. --- sam


Lol! Depends on what your superstition is, in the south it's black eyed peas, in the Philippines you carry a roll of coins, preferably quarters, in your pocket and wear a specific color, can't remember what though. 
I just pray really hard that it'll be a great year. :sm04:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> We are running the electric heater, and the propane heater, and it's still only 60F in here. We changed our stop for the night so we could have electric instead of boondocking. We even drove with the heater blasting and our coats on. Between Sanderson and Fort Stockton we saw frost on everything! 23 feels like 15 now. Low to be 19. Texas isn't supposed to be cold!


It is a bit cool for south/south central Texas, but it does happen, not for days and days on end usually, but it's still cold when it does happen, we didn't have heat in our house so the oven got a workout in winter.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> One of our big pet peeves!


Understandably.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it's one above and heidi just came over in flips - with socks of course - still think it is a little cold for flips. it's cold enough that my heater is not putting out much heat - if fact it stopped for a while. i think it is just the extreme cold. i will call mr. fitzenrider tommow and see what he thinks. it's been colder than this and put out more hear than it is now. i am so tired of this cold - i should complain when bonnie is putting up with 50/60 below.

i'm going to be shortly - i am getting sleepy. heidi brought me a plate from her mother's which i will eat tomorrow. --- sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hope you have an electric blanket. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> We are running the electric heater, and the propane heater, and it's still only 60F in here. We changed our stop for the night so we could have electric instead of boondocking. We even drove with the heater blasting and our coats on. Between Sanderson and Fort Stockton we saw frost on everything! 23 feels like 15 now. Low to be 19. Texas isn't supposed to be cold!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> The masks aren't expensive. Buy a package of them, and next time she is sick when she comes to clean, hand her one and request she use it so you and Bill don't get sick also. If she is offended, too bad. Your health comes first.


A very good suggestion.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

so far ours is just a two hour delay - i have to think of the children standing out waiting for the bus since their parents no doubt have to be at work. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> ???? But I didn't/don't want temps like that! And Quatzite was 69f when DH looked a bit ago. And it's still warmer than it is at my house. School is cancelled because of the cold.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> it's one above and heidi just came over in flips - with socks of course - still think it is a little cold for flips. it's cold enough that my heater is not putting out much heat - if fact it stopped for a while. i think it is just the extreme cold. i will call mr. fitzenrider tommow and see what he thinks. it's been colder than this and put out more hear than it is now. i am so tired of this cold - i should complain when bonnie is putting up with 50/60 below.
> 
> i'm going to be shortly - i am getting sleepy. heidi brought me a plate from her mother's which i will eat tomorrow. --- sam


I hope you can get your heater fixed. Being cold is no fun.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Used to dry them years ago.... Kids loved them. Now we dry grapes, cherries and prune plums. I suppose I could drag out the dryers, we actually have 2 of them.trying to remember the brand of dryer we like best. Oh I remember it's Excalibur - love that one. The other one is supposed to be a commercial grade - stainless steel - but it doesn't work half as well as the Excalibur. I'm always so happy to put the canning equipment away by October that I don't feel like hauling it out again. I should tho.........dd daughter just took another asparagus lug back with her. Every little bit helps.......


My friend has an Excalibur one, it stays on her counter year round as she removes the racks & uses it as a yougert maker too.
I'm akso very glad when all the canning is done, I really need to cut down


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hat looks good for a first try Bonnie , was the brioche easy to do ?


Once I caught on it wasn't bad except the decreases are a bit confusing. The really weird thing is you only Knit 1/2 the stitches each round so every row has an a & b round


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> i always wonder about people who have snakes for pets. i just can't see sitting in your rocker rocking your snake while you want television. --- sam


Ewww


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> ???? But I didn't/don't want temps like that! And Quatzite was 69f when DH looked a bit ago. And it's still warmer than it is at my house. School is cancelled because of the cold.


How cold is it? Even at -40, school isn't cancelled here


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> How cold is it? Even at -40, school isn't cancelled here


In Glennallen, Alaska growing up, we went to school until it hit -55f, in Tok, you went to school if you could get there, if the buses couldn't run but your parents could get you there, you went. :sm06:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Having lived in the South for a while and helping to feed our Elm regulars, whose families have come from all over eastern and western Europe as well as from the American South, red beans with rice and cornbread are favorites on New Year's Day. I also made up a couple of servings of cole slaw and of broccoli and cauliflower salad for supper tonight. In addition, I had a basket of apples left from a donation to Elm a week or so ago. They were less than attractive fruits so I made a deep-dish apple pie for serving a la mode for dessert too.
> 
> I had not intended to cook *all* day but that is how it goes sometimes. What I'd intended to do was to get some mending done while sitting quietly. Fat chance of that happening around here, right? lol
> 
> ...


The only red beans I've ever eaten are kidney beans, are they the same thing?

Too bad you didn't get a rest on your 2 days off, you certainly earned it


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> it's one above and heidi just came over in flips - with socks of course - still think it is a little cold for flips. it's cold enough that my heater is not putting out much heat - if fact it stopped for a while. i think it is just the extreme cold. i will call mr. fitzenrider tommow and see what he thinks. it's been colder than this and put out more hear than it is now. i am so tired of this cold - i should complain when bonnie is putting up with 50/60 below.
> 
> i'm going to be shortly - i am getting sleepy. heidi brought me a plate from her mother's which i will eat tomorrow. --- sam


Of course you should complain if you are cold. We are much better prepared for it


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> In Glennallen, Alaska growing up, we went to school until it hit -55f, in Tok, you went to school if you could get there, if the buses couldn't run but your parents could get you there, you went. :sm06:


That's how it is here


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's how it is here


Otherwise, we'd have spent more of the winter at home than school. :sm02:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

machriste said:


> Happy 2018 to those who are already there. I have about 16 hours to go. Will not be venturing out in our cold weather. Will watch the celebrations from Times Square In NY. Then I can go to bed at 11 pm!


In Adelaide they show us the Sydney fireworks- but 1/2 hour after they happen so that they count down our New Year for us so no early to bed here. Whereas here in Melbourne they showed us the Melbourne fireworks.

A long way behind. Did a free guided walk round Melbourne this morning. Had intended doing a tour of the State Library but when we got there they had forgotten to put in that no tours for this week. Went back to the library later. Amazing building. A couple of photos of the State Library.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm not sure how people survived in the log houses. I know as a kid, we put bales around the base of our house & banked snow up too for more insulation & plastic over all the windows. I remember my mom talking of waking up in the morning with the bedclothes frozen to the wall????. Lots of wool longjohns & socks & lots of layers too.
> It's not near as cold now in winter as it used to be. When we moved here in 1970, we had more than s month where the temperature never got above -30F & it was -62F Christmas Eve when my mom .& I went to walk to church. Mom thought she had moved to the end of the world!


Just a little cold :sm02:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Well, it's not going to be warm here the next few days! 41 today, 25 tonight. Tomorrow is 38 and 23! And colder the next.


Saturday it is going to be 41 here in Melbourne. Only centigrade and therefore really hot!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> We banked snow up against the log house and then filled the wood stove up good, it was usually still burning, barely, in the morning. Log houses are actually pretty well insulated on their own as long as there are no spaces left in the chinking, letting cold air in.
> The bedrooms were upstairs and since the heat rises, the bedrooms were pretty warm, especially with a few blankets.


Using the snow for insulation makes sense- the principle behind igloos


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Would just like to say if anyone sees its my birthday on Fb its not , I never set the date in and for some reason it comes up jan1st,
> Just had a bet with my niece to see which one of my sisters will wish me happy bithday ????


It's 29th February isn't it.
Facebook has me at over 100. ALthough I put in my birthday date and month I didn't put in my year.

Having a great laugh here. I've left my spelling of although in so you can see it, it's spelt wrong above and the only recommendation that came up was donut!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

kiwifrau said:


> Did you see this on the main page/postings of KP? You will have to scroll up a little to the actual posting.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-516118-1.html#11815872
> 
> I would've joined in as well, lol! Good ol Kiwi humour.


Now that is funny :sm23:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> Yes they are, glad you agree with me, I like their tiny feet and wee faces! Great little bug eaters, especially ants!


I love the little ones as well. The bigger ones don't bother me but they aren't appealing like the little ones.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

nicho said:


> Just wanted to wish everyone a happy New Year. I am hoping for peace, good health and lots of happy times in 2018. While those of you Down Under are several hours into the new year, here in Squamish, Canada, we still have 4 hours of 2017 left to go. No big celebrations here. DD is at work, DH and I are staying in with a good bottle of red and some pretty ordinary movies on TV. Doubt that we will be awake to see the new year in. Our holiday so far has been fabulous. Our son joined us at the last minute so we had a wonderful Christmas dinner together. The family have enjoyed two days skiing. There has been a lot of snow in the last few days, followed by some brilliant blue sky, sunshine days. Truly a magical winter wonderland! Our visit will be over in another week. I am definitely not ready to return to an Australian summer!


Looks stunning- don't blame you for not wanting to come back to summer. Though we haven't had any long spells of heat and just a day or two is OK. Most we had in a row was 3 over 35 in December.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> Thank you Julie. DD2 is cooking a birthday lunch for me so I will be celebrating with her and her family and DS1, DS2. Unfortunately DD1 is too far away to join us but I saw her on our lunch out last week. DGS is away in Spain with his rowing squad for 10 days intensive training. He will know at the end of this whether he has made it in to the final squad for the Oxford/Cambridge boat race in March. They are down to the final 24 so he has done amazingly well considering most of the others are 25-30 year old post grads and he is only 19 in his first year.


Hope you had a great birthday Angela.
Well done on your son getting this far- He's clearly very good just to have got that far even if he doesn't get any further


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> Oh well, this way you get extra Birthday wishes from me!


Thank you very much they are appreciated


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> It's 29th February isn't it.
> Facebook has me at over 100. ALthough I put in my birthday date and month I didn't put in my year.
> 
> Having a great laugh here. I've left my spelling of although in so you can see it, it's spelt wrong above and the only recommendation that came up was donut!


My actual birthday is the 20th February at the rate of 2 a year I'll be over a 100 too before i know it ????


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Lol! Depends on what your superstition is, in the south it's black eyed peas, in the Philippines you carry a roll of coins, preferably quarters, in your pocket and wear a specific color, can't remember what though.
> I just pray really hard that it'll be a great year. :sm04:


In Scotland it's your 'first foot' (1st person through the door after midnight) that is supposed to bring good luck - you want a dark haired man carrying gifts - traditionally a lump of coal and some black bun, but nowadays more likely to be a bottle of something!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> In Adelaide they show us the Sydney fireworks- but 1/2 hour after they happen so that they count down our New Year for us so no early to bed here. Whereas here in Melbourne they showed us the Melbourne fireworks.
> 
> A long way behind. Did a free guided walk round Melbourne this morning. Had intended doing a tour of the State Library but when we got there they had forgotten to put in that no tours for this week. Went back to the library later. Amazing building. A couple of photos of the State Library.


Wow!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> In Adelaide they show us the Sydney fireworks- but 1/2 hour after they happen so that they count down our New Year for us so no early to bed here. Whereas here in Melbourne they showed us the Melbourne fireworks.
> 
> A long way behind. Did a free guided walk round Melbourne this morning. Had intended doing a tour of the State Library but when we got there they had forgotten to put in that no tours for this week. Went back to the library later. Amazing building. A couple of photos of the State Library.


And well used by the looks. How old is it, Margaret?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Saturday it is going to be 41 here in Melbourne. Only centigrade and therefore really hot!


And here's me grumbling at our 28C today. So glad I decided to remain in NZ.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> In Adelaide they show us the Sydney fireworks- but 1/2 hour after they happen so that they count down our New Year for us so no early to bed here. Whereas here in Melbourne they showed us the Melbourne fireworks.
> 
> A long way behind. Did a free guided walk round Melbourne this morning. Had intended doing a tour of the State Library but when we got there they had forgotten to put in that no tours for this week. Went back to the library later. Amazing building. A couple of photos of the State Library.


I love it Margaret its beautiful does it look as good from the outside , when i was young my favourite place to visit was the library , you may have seen the old library in Middlesbrough its one of my favourite buildings over a 100 years old and still standing which is amazing for middlesbrough as the council long back decided to knock down most of old victorian  building and put up some awful block things instead


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> I love it Margaret its beautiful does it look as good from the outside , when i was young my favourite place to visit was the library , you may have seen the old library in Middlesbrough its one of my favourite buildings over a 100 years old and still standing which is amazing for middlesbrough as the council long back decided to knock down most of old victorian building and put up some awful block things instead


They both beautiful libraries. I love the smell of libraries :sm06:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Got pretty well caught up last night and then fell asleep. Must be age catching up with me! Thank you Martina, Budasha, Solenna, Sassafras and Bonnie for your birthday wishes.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

And still they keep coming! Thank you Fan, Mary (Pacer), Kaye Jo, Sam, Maatje, Tami and Margaret (Darowil). What a great birthday I'm having.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> My actual birthday is the 20th February at the rate of 2 a year I'll be over a 100 too before i know it ????


It was meant to say 20th! Clearly missed the 9! Same as David which was why I remembered.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

This is Paisley museum and library where I spent many happy hours as a child and teenager. They used to hold an art class on Saturday mornings and we would take our folding stools and go all around the museum sketching the various exhibits....happy days! The Sir Peter Coats mentioned below was a thread mill owner whose decendants were my grandparents' employers.

"The Museum and Art Gallery which incorporates Paisley Library was gifted to the town of Paisley in 1871 by Sir Peter Coats. The architect was John Honeyman and it is in Greek Iconic style. It has been extended on several occasions since. The Museum and Art Gallery house many fine exhibits ranging from local natural history to its world famous collection of Paisley Pattern Shawls."


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

What beautiful libraries. I can understand why one would love going there.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> This is Paisley museum and library where I spent many happy hours as a child and teenager. They used to hold an art class on Saturday mornings and we would take our folding stools and go all around the museum sketching the various exhibits....happy days! The Sir Peter Coats mentioned below was a thread mill owner whose decendants were my grandparents' employers.
> 
> "The Museum and Art Gallery which incorporates Paisley Library was gifted to the town of Paisley in 1871 by Sir Peter Coats. The architect was John Honeyman and it is in Greek Iconic style. It has been extended on several occasions since. The Museum and Art Gallery house many fine exhibits ranging from local natural history to its world famous collection of Paisley Pattern Shawls."


Another wonderful building , books must have inspired people to build such beautiful libraries


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Love libraries so truly enjoyed all the pix but the one in Adelaide was amazing.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Off to SIL's house this afternoon for DH's side of the family gathering - we will be 21 adults and 12 kids (ranging from 2 - 13 years old!) We all bring food and I've made a giant lasagne!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

The hat turned out lovely Bonnie. I still haven't gone back to try brioche again. Been just too busy with other projects. I finished up a very basic shawl for my cousin the other day using a couple of Caron Cakes. It's in the dryer right now but I'll try to post a picture of it later.
Very very very basic and simple pattern.


Bonnie7591 said:


> I finished up the brioche hat. It was supposed to be done in one color but I thought it would show up better in .2ð³of course, I didnât take into account that by doing that the decreases would show up like a red flagð³ð©. I finished it anyway & it will keep a head warm & now I understand how brioche is done. Iâve cast on to do a cowl now, hopefully it will look better .
> I also put the binding on the quilt Iâve been working on, so thatâs done.ð
> 
> I took a chunk of salmon out of the freezer , DH caught it when he went fishing in BC, DS2 is coming to help us eat it as thereâs more than enough for 2. I think Iâll make oven roast potatoes & Caesar salad to go with it. I also have pie- Saskatoon & Apple left from what I took to my sisters the other night


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I should pull out my dehydrator for sure. I forgot to say I got a small chest freezer for Christmas. I spent so much time canning this past summer I for see freezing more this next summer.

Sam, re: the kraut & pork for New Years. Here we have black eyed peas and turnip or collard greens with some form of pork. 
I could collard sprouts (very young tender collards) which were delicious and very tender along with the peas (DH wanted them since I'm back to being diet strict) and pork chops and sweet potatoes. Yummy meal.



Maatje said:


> Used to dry them years ago.... Kids loved them. Now we dry grapes, cherries and prune plums. I suppose I could drag out the dryers, we actually have 2 of them.trying to remember the brand of dryer we like best. Oh I remember it's Excalibur - love that one. The other one is supposed to be a commercial grade - stainless steel - but it doesn't work half as well as the Excalibur. I'm always so happy to put the canning equipment away by October that I don't feel like hauling it out again. I should tho.........dd daughter just took another asparagus lug back with her. Every little bit helps.......


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Off to SIL's house this afternoon for DH's side of the family gathering - we will be 21 adults and 12 kids (ranging from 2 - 13 years old!) We all bring food and I've made a giant lasagne!


Have a nice time


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> In Adelaide they show us the Sydney fireworks- but 1/2 hour after they happen so that they count down our New Year for us so no early to bed here. Whereas here in Melbourne they showed us the Melbourne fireworks.
> 
> A long way behind. Did a free guided walk round Melbourne this morning. Had intended doing a tour of the State Library but when we got there they had forgotten to put in that no tours for this week. Went back to the library later. Amazing building. A couple of photos of the State Library.


Wow - that is amazing!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I love it Margaret its beautiful does it look as good from the outside , when i was young my favourite place to visit was the library , you may have seen the old library in Middlesbrough its one of my favourite buildings over a 100 years old and still standing which is amazing for middlesbrough as the council long back decided to knock down most of old victorian building and put up some awful block things instead


It also is a beautiful building.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> In Adelaide they show us the Sydney fireworks- but 1/2 hour after they happen so that they count down our New Year for us so no early to bed here. Whereas here in Melbourne they showed us the Melbourne fireworks.
> 
> A long way behind. Did a free guided walk round Melbourne this morning. Had intended doing a tour of the State Library but when we got there they had forgotten to put in that no tours for this week. Went back to the library later. Amazing building. A couple of photos of the State Library.


I love libraries, I'd love to be in one that huge and beautiful, it'd take a week just to walk the isles.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Using the snow for insulation makes sense- the principle behind igloos


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> It's 29th February isn't it.
> Facebook has me at over 100. ALthough I put in my birthday date and month I didn't put in my year.
> 
> Having a great laugh here. I've left my spelling of although in so you can see it, it's spelt wrong above and the only recommendation that came up was donut!


Lol! How spell check gets donut out of that, I have no idea.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> In Scotland it's your 'first foot' (1st person through the door after midnight) that is supposed to bring good luck - you want a dark haired man carrying gifts - traditionally a lump of coal and some black bun, but nowadays more likely to be a bottle of something!


 :sm02: 
Okay Kate, what's black bun?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I love it Margaret its beautiful does it look as good from the outside , when i was young my favourite place to visit was the library , you may have seen the old library in Middlesbrough its one of my favourite buildings over a 100 years old and still standing which is amazing for middlesbrough as the council long back decided to knock down most of old victorian building and put up some awful block things instead


Oh wow! Our whole library would fit in that room shown. :sm13: 
It would be lovely to have such a big library, just imagine all the books on those shelves, some older than we are.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> This is Paisley museum and library where I spent many happy hours as a child and teenager. They used to hold an art class on Saturday mornings and we would take our folding stools and go all around the museum sketching the various exhibits....happy days! The Sir Peter Coats mentioned below was a thread mill owner whose decendants were my grandparents' employers.
> 
> "The Museum and Art Gallery which incorporates Paisley Library was gifted to the town of Paisley in 1871 by Sir Peter Coats. The architect was John Honeyman and it is in Greek Iconic style. It has been extended on several occasions since. The Museum and Art Gallery house many fine exhibits ranging from local natural history to its world famous collection of Paisley Pattern Shawls."


That's pretty too. 
Coats & Clark threads?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Off to SIL's house this afternoon for DH's side of the family gathering - we will be 21 adults and 12 kids (ranging from 2 - 13 years old!) We all bring food and I've made a giant lasagne!


Sounds like a great afternoon. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well I'm caught up for a little while, I have knit group today, so think I'll get my shower and do a few things around here before then. See you all later.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Otherwise, we'd have spent more of the winter at home than school. :sm02:


That's right. When I was in high school, I was the only high school kid on our bus. Up to grade 6 went to one school, then I got on another bus to my school. Our bus driver lived down a bad road that often got blown in so at the first sign of a storm he'd get the kids from the other school & take them home, when I got back there, I had no ride home????, in Grade 11 I spent more nights with friends than at home????. Good thing I had a place to go


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> In Adelaide they show us the Sydney fireworks- but 1/2 hour after they happen so that they count down our New Year for us so no early to bed here. Whereas here in Melbourne they showed us the Melbourne fireworks.
> 
> A long way behind. Did a free guided walk round Melbourne this morning. Had intended doing a tour of the State Library but when we got there they had forgotten to put in that no tours for this week. Went back to the library later. Amazing building. A couple of photos of the State Library.


Pretty fancy!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> In Scotland it's your 'first foot' (1st person through the door after midnight) that is supposed to bring good luck - you want a dark haired man carrying gifts - traditionally a lump of coal and some black bun, but nowadays more likely to be a bottle of something!


What is a black bun, doesn't sound appetizing ????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I love it Margaret its beautiful does it look as good from the outside , when i was young my favourite place to visit was the library , you may have seen the old library in Middlesbrough its one of my favourite buildings over a 100 years old and still standing which is amazing for middlesbrough as the council long back decided to knock down most of old victorian building and put up some awful block things instead


Wow! Another fancy one. Our library is about twice the size of my living room & used to be the Credit Union before they built a new one.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> This is Paisley museum and library where I spent many happy hours as a child and teenager. They used to hold an art class on Saturday mornings and we would take our folding stools and go all around the museum sketching the various exhibits....happy days! The Sir Peter Coats mentioned below was a thread mill owner whose decendants were my grandparents' employers.
> 
> "The Museum and Art Gallery which incorporates Paisley Library was gifted to the town of Paisley in 1871 by Sir Peter Coats. The architect was John Honeyman and it is in Greek Iconic style. It has been extended on several occasions since. The Museum and Art Gallery house many fine exhibits ranging from local natural history to its world famous collection of Paisley Pattern Shawls."


Wow! Such history. Were you born & raised in the same town where you now live?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Off to SIL's house this afternoon for DH's side of the family gathering - we will be 21 adults and 12 kids (ranging from 2 - 13 years old!) We all bring food and I've made a giant lasagne!


Have fun.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Well, I’m off to Lloydminster. I’m going to do a little shopping, have one Christmas return that needs doing soon or I’ll be stuck with it & then drop in to see my Step-Dads aunt at a nursing home. I have a tray of goodies for her but with DH sick I didint go before Christmas as I didn't want to share any bugs. She’s a great person, was my mom’s best friend but it’s sad to see her with dementia, fortunately she still remembers me, just not what I told her 5 minutes before.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kate, have fun with DH’s side of family.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My friend has an Excalibur one, it stays on her counter year round as she removes the racks & uses it as a yougert maker too.
> I'm akso very glad when all the canning is done, I really need to cut down


I hear you. I just gave away bags of frozen veggies and fruit as well as 2 boxes of canned stuff to a dd. Now I' m glad to be able to share with and bless my children but in the end it's a lot of work and I'm not getting any younger. I'm slowly but surely getting my husband to plant less. I find once it's planted and producing I feel guilty if I don't do something with it. Part of the problem is my husband loves gardening and he also loves picking the produce. He will help with the preserving as well if I ask him, but still if we can't use it......


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> How cold is it? Even at -40, school isn't cancelled here


Ha Bonnie, I never remember school cancelled due to cold or snow, well maybe a couple of times due to snow while living in Toronto. Here in the great northwest, a mm of snow falls and school is either delayed or cancelled. Always makes me chuckle. But part of the problem is that in areas unaccustomed to either snow or extreme cold people don't have the proper clothing and the cities don't have the proper snow removal equipment.and out here people don't know how to drive in it! It's pretty freaky!! I remember as a young child in Winnipeg going to school wrapped up like a mummy.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

thewren said:


> it's one above and heidi just came over in flips - with socks of course - still think it is a little cold for flips. it's cold enough that my heater is not putting out much heat - if fact it stopped for a while. i think it is just the extreme cold. i will call mr. fitzenrider tommow and see what he thinks. it's been colder than this and put out more hear than it is now. i am so tired of this cold - i should complain when bonnie is putting up with 50/60 below.
> 
> i'm going to be shortly - i am getting sleepy. heidi brought me a plate from her mother's which i will eat tomorrow. --- sam


Sorry Sam, hope the heater starts working better. My dh hates the cold as well.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

darowil said:


> In Adelaide they show us the Sydney fireworks- but 1/2 hour after they happen so that they count down our New Year for us so no early to bed here. Whereas here in Melbourne they showed us the Melbourne fireworks.
> 
> A long way behind. Did a free guided walk round Melbourne this morning. Had intended doing a tour of the State Library but when we got there they had forgotten to put in that no tours for this week. Went back to the library later. Amazing building. A couple of photos of the State Library.


Beautiful building


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

darowil said:


> Saturday it is going to be 41 here in Melbourne. Only centigrade and therefore really hot!


Oh my that's way too hot!


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> Saturday it is going to be 41 here in Melbourne. Only centigrade and therefore really hot!


Wow, Margret! That's almost 106* F - way too hot! We are going to have a high of about 3* F on Saturday. Too bad we can't average them together, we'd both be more comfortable!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I love it Margaret its beautiful does it look as good from the outside , when i was young my favourite place to visit was the library , you may have seen the old library in Middlesbrough its one of my favourite buildings over a 100 years old and still standing which is amazing for middlesbrough as the council long back decided to knock down most of old victorian building and put up some awful block things instead


 beautiful! Sad when the older buildings are knocked down, but I think sometimes it's also because it's cheaper to build new rather than renovate old. Although I'd rather reuse and re purpose the older buildings in most cases at least. They have so much more character.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

KateB said:


> This is Paisley museum and library where I spent many happy hours as a child and teenager. They used to hold an art class on Saturday mornings and we would take our folding stools and go all around the museum sketching the various exhibits....happy days! The Sir Peter Coats mentioned below was a thread mill owner whose decendants were my grandparents' employers.
> 
> "The Museum and Art Gallery which incorporates Paisley Library was gifted to the town of Paisley in 1871 by Sir Peter Coats. The architect was John Honeyman and it is in Greek Iconic style. It has been extended on several occasions since. The Museum and Art Gallery house many fine exhibits ranging from local natural history to its world famous collection of Paisley Pattern Shawls."


I love it :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

KateB said:


> Off to SIL's house this afternoon for DH's side of the family gathering - we will be 21 adults and 12 kids (ranging from 2 - 13 years old!) We all bring food and I've made a giant lasagne!


Have a good time. Enjoy the company and the food :sm24:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I love libraries, I'd love to be in one that huge and beautiful, it'd take a week just to walk the isles.


I remember the awe I had while visiting the Library of Congress. The library I grew up with was part of an old schoolhouseâvery dreary. The town did build a new library after I had moved away, but it looks like a ranch house.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :sm02:
> Okay Kate, what's black bun?


Oh that question brought back memories, it's a dark fruit cake covered in pastry. Our family served it at our gatherings for Hogmanay New Years Eve.
My father, bring a dark haired man was always the first foot, and we had some very memorable parties with family and neighbours back in 50s and 60s and beyond! Just thinking about those times has me a little misty eyed!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

I love all these pictures of beautiful libraries. Our local library is a very modern building (built in the 1980s I think) but nevertheless it is a very busy, well stocked and thriving library whilst many in neighbouring towns are being closed down.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Here is the shawl I made using the Caron Cake yarn.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here is the shawl I made using the Caron Cake yarn.


That is glorious :sm24:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I love libraries, I'd love to be in one that huge and beautiful, it'd take a week just to walk the isles.


Our county library when I was a kid was like heaven to me! It's a big old building, too.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Fan, pretty shawl.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Why? Why? Why?

Got woken at 3am by a howling dog - mine. Scared the living daylights out of me, cannot work out why, other than she had a doozy of a dream. Never had this happen before, never want it again. Just praying no complaints go into village manager.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Just a quick note to let you know I just received word that my brother, Larry, passed away. He's the one a year older than me who owned a ranch in Oregon where you may remember seeing photos of our family reunion there 6 tears ago. He has two sons: one who is a fly fisherman guide in Montana (who had a heart attack earlier this year) and one who is an artist in New York City. I'll be calling the rest of my family as soon as the sun cones up. Larry died of a heart attack while he was celebrating New Year's in Las Vegas.


Hugs, to you and yours at this time. Take care of yourselves and we are here for you. Sounds like he went the way he wanted.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> Off to SIL's house this afternoon for DH's side of the family gathering - we will be 21 adults and 12 kids (ranging from 2 - 13 years old!) We all bring food and I've made a giant lasagne!


Have fun. Sounds like a great family get-together.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's right. When I was in high school, I was the only high school kid on our bus. Up to grade 6 went to one school, then I got on another bus to my school. Our bus driver lived down a bad road that often got blown in so at the first sign of a storm he'd get the kids from the other school & take them home, when I got back there, I had no ride home????, in Grade 11 I spent more nights with friends than at home????. Good thing I had a place to go


We had a few kids that lived with families in town during the school year as there was no way they were going to be able to get back and forth, and some were homeschooled since they lived so far from town.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here is the shawl I made using the Caron Cake yarn.


Very nice and colourful.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, I'm off to Lloydminster. I'm going to do a little shopping, have one Christmas return that needs doing soon or I'll be stuck with it & then drop in to see my Step-Dads aunt at a nursing home. I have a tray of goodies for her but with DH sick I didint go before Christmas as I didn't want to share any bugs. She's a great person, was my mom's best friend but it's sad to see her with dementia, fortunately she still remembers me, just not what I told her 5 minutes before.


Hope you had a great time and get some good deals shopping. It is great that she remembers who you are.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I remember the awe I had while visiting the Library of Congress. The library I grew up with was part of an old schoolhouseâvery dreary. The town did build a new library after I had moved away, but it looks like a ranch house.


That's a lovely old building, with all those windows, one would think it would be bright.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Fan said:


> Condolences to you and family Jeannette, always seems so much sadder being the holiday season when these things happen.
> To our Aussie friends, we are fortunate not to have snakes, deadly spiders, and the cane toads, you have to live with.
> Once we were holidaying in Fiji, and my wicked BIL and Stu, threw a cane toad in the shower one night when I was in it. I screamed, the security guard came running, and then stood outside laughing with the 2 guys!


That sounds like grounds to justify homicide. :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Oh that question brought back memories, it's a dark fruit cake covered in pastry. Our family served it at our gatherings for Hogmanay New Years Eve.
> My father, bring a dark haired man was always the first foot, and we had some very memorable parties with family and neighbours back in 50s and 60s and beyond! Just thinking about those times has me a little misty eyed!


Lol!! Oh! Now that makes sense, and sounds tasty, good fruit cake is yummy.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

angelam said:


> I love all these pictures of beautiful libraries. Our local library is a very modern building (built in the 1980s I think) but nevertheless it is a very busy, well stocked and thriving library whilst many in neighbouring towns are being closed down.


It's nice that your library is thriving, ours is pretty busy too, small but busy. I don't care how easy it is to borrow books online, we still need libraries, they provide services that without them people would be missing, like internet when it's not available at home, whether due to connection issues or not being able to afford the cost. Coffee shops and such are great, but they expect you to purchase something if you are using their wifi.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here is the shawl I made using the Caron Cake yarn.


Very nice. :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Got one of those giant lindt chocolates for christmas , saw the big plastic ball and wondered what i could do with it , then saw an idea on FB. It works perfect


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Why? Why? Why?
> 
> Got woken at 3am by a howling dog - mine. Scared the living daylights out of me, cannot work out why, other than she had a doozy of a dream. Never had this happen before, never want it again. Just praying no complaints go into village manager.


Oh dear!!! That is not a fun way to be woken up. 
I hope there are no complaints either.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

busyworkerbee said:


> Why? Why? Why?
> 
> Got woken at 3am by a howling dog - mine. Scared the living daylights out of me, cannot work out why, other than she had a doozy of a dream. Never had this happen before, never want it again. Just praying no complaints go into village manager.


Is she ok ? Hope there are no complaints


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Got one of those giant lindt chocolates for christmas , saw the big plastic ball and wondered what i could do with it , then saw an idea on FB. It works perfect


That works great! :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Got one of those giant lindt chocolates for christmas , saw the big plastic ball and wondered what i could do with it , then saw an idea on FB. It works perfect


Excellent- I have buckets and stainless steel pans borrowed from the kitchen!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Is she ok ? Hope there are no complaints


Me too.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here is the shawl I made using the Caron Cake yarn.


Shawl is lovely Gwen pretty colours


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Shawl is lovely Gwen pretty colours


 :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> That works great! :sm24:


Thinking of putting a strap on it


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thinking of putting a strap on it


 :sm24:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gwen, your shawl is beautiful.

Brilliant idea for your plastic ball, Sonja! 

I hope the little dog is all right. Sometimes we just can't know what sets them off, but I hope whatever it was is gone.

Yesterday I had a bad grief day; I thought I was doing okay but when I went to change the bedclothes--of all things--I realized I was expecting Tanner kitty to come and "help" the way he always would...and that set me off. It's those little things that remind us. I'm feeling a bit better today but still really feeling his absence. Progress with Miss Tiff is slow, though she is perfectly happy to take the food I offer and she will let me pet her under the bed, but she still won't come to me. I know it takes time but I wish I could snuggle her--I think we would both feel better. It will come eventually.

I think I will put the rest of the Christmas goodies in the freezer. I've eaten so much! I want to get my diet and digestion back to normal, especially now that I'm back to work after the holiday.

Healing thoughts for all in need, warming thoughts for those in the deep freeze, and blessings all around.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> The only red beans I've ever eaten are kidney beans, are they the same thing?
> 
> Too bad you didn't get a rest on your 2 days off, you certainly earned it


Folks around here usually use pinto beans which look rather speckled before cooking, Bonnie. After cooking they turn a red color yet are still lighter than the dark red kidney beans. Kidney beans in general still have more protein than most other varieties of dried beans.

Pintos are used most frequently in southwestern Tex-Mex dishes and even eastward into the American South. Canned or dried large kidney beans are less frequently found in this area of OH plus they are a good bit more expensive to buy.

Ohio Joy


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> It's nice that your library is thriving, ours is pretty busy too, small but busy. I don't care how easy it is to borrow books online, we still need libraries, they provide services that without them people would be missing, like internet when it's not available at home, whether due to connection issues or not being able to afford the cost. Coffee shops and such are great, but they expect you to purchase something if you are using their wifi.


I can reserve books online and then go to the library to pick them up. They notify me if they have what I want in stock or when it will be back if out on loan. If it's something they don't stock they can usually get one in from another library for a small cost.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Got one of those giant lindt chocolates for christmas , saw the big plastic ball and wondered what i could do with it , then saw an idea on FB. It works perfect


Brilliant idea!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i am soon going over to heidi's - i have no heat. it wasn't running when i went to bed but i thought it would come on during the night. wrong. it's -4 outside - have no idea what it is in here. but i am cold and am tired of trying to get warm - so i am going next door for a while. i just don't like the walk across so i have been putting it off. --- sam


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Wonderful photos of the libraries ladies. I have just collected some books from our local one, which is small and modern nothing like those you have shown.
Sorry you’re feeling so cold Sam, hopefully your heating can be fixed and you get some warmth into those bones of yours. Our back yard lawn is growing like Topsy so got the flymo out and whizzed over it. The guy who does it isn’t due until next week, and can’t get through our locked gate so it got missed last week.
Very humid this morning so glad to have it done and relax awhile now, amd get reading.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it was -7degrees. not cold by your standards i know but too cold here. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> How cold is it? Even at -40, school isn't cancelled here


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> it was -7degrees. not cold by your standards i know but too cold here. --- sam


Have you got heat now, Sam?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a neat looking library. --- sam



darowil said:


> In Adelaide they show us the Sydney fireworks- but 1/2 hour after they happen so that they count down our New Year for us so no early to bed here. Whereas here in Melbourne they showed us the Melbourne fireworks.
> 
> A long way behind. Did a free guided walk round Melbourne this morning. Had intended doing a tour of the State Library but when we got there they had forgotten to put in that no tours for this week. Went back to the library later. Amazing building. A couple of photos of the State Library.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here is the shawl I made using the Caron Cake yarn.


Very pretty, Gwen, Love the colors!!

We have a regular heat wave today-a high of 14 F! I finally got my body out and went back to swimming. I missed it! Predictions are that temp will drop again, but up to low 20s on Saturday. Went out for brunch after swimming, got a few groceries and gasoline and went to library (yea libraries! Still remember first trip to one when I was 5, and have loved them ever after!)


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Shawl is lovely Gwen pretty colours


Yes it is.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

thewren said:


> i am soon going over to heidi's - i have no heat. it wasn't running when i went to bed but i thought it would come on during the night. wrong. it's -4 outside - have no idea what it is in here. but i am cold and am tired of trying to get warm - so i am going next door for a while. i just don't like the walk across so i have been putting it off. --- sam


Yes, you must keep warm Sam. We don't want you in the spa again.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lovely gwen - love the placement of colors. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Here is the shawl I made using the Caron Cake yarn.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> i am soon going over to heidi's - i have no heat. it wasn't running when i went to bed but i thought it would come on during the night. wrong. it's -4 outside - have no idea what it is in here. but i am cold and am tired of trying to get warm - so i am going next door for a while. i just don't like the walk across so i have been putting it off. --- sam


Hope you get your heating fixed soon Sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i doubt if i will have heat until it warms up to 10degrees or higher - it is really made for temperatures of 20degrees and above. heidi said it was 43 in the living room.  i'm thinking i am sleeping at Heidi's tonight. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Have you got heat now, Sam?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

We have got storm Eleanor saying hello to us , the weather has turned really nasty with gale force winds and rain beating down , son is now home so time to lock up and batten down the hatches ????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> i doubt if i will have heat until it warms up to 10degrees or higher - it is really made for temperatures of 20degrees and above. heidi said it was 43 in the living room. i'm thinking i am sleeping at Heidi's tonight. --- sam


That sounds like a wise move.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

An ouch in the wallet for my car. This morning we took it to be serviced and on callback learned it needs a new battery, oil leak fixed, plus 4 new tyres.
We knew about oil leak and battery but not the tyres. So might not get it back for a few days.
Stormy weather headed our way also, heavy rain and gales expected in next 2 days, oh joy! We need rain but not the accompanying havoc it might bring along for the party!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> An ouch in the wallet for my car. This morning we took it to be serviced and on callback learned it needs a new battery, oil leak fixed, plus 4 new tyres.
> We knew about oil leak and battery but not the tyres. So might not get it back for a few days.
> Stormy weather headed our way also, heavy rain and gales expected in next 2 days, oh joy! We need rain but not the accompanying havoc it might bring along for the party!


Were you planning on doing the shopping tomorrow? 4 tyres is a lot of outlay! Plus all the rest.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

thewren said:


> i doubt if i will have heat until it warms up to 10degrees or higher - it is really made for temperatures of 20degrees and above. heidi said it was 43 in the living room. i'm thinking i am sleeping at Heidi's tonight. --- sam


I think it would be a very good idea to stay with Heidi until your weather warms up. I've just been watching an article on our news about the colder than normal weather all over the US.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You definitely need to sleep at Heidi's Sam!


thewren said:


> i doubt if i will have heat until it warms up to 10degrees or higher - it is really made for temperatures of 20degrees and above. heidi said it was 43 in the living room. i'm thinking i am sleeping at Heidi's tonight. --- sam


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Were you planning on doing the shopping tomorrow? 4 tyres is a lot of outlay! Plus all the rest.


Yes Stu will take me tomorrow and get weekend groceries etc. at least we have another car we can use during the holidays. An expensive start to 2018, but once done my old car will be good as new again.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Sam...I hope the cold air did not mess up your breathing. I would agree with you staying at Heidi's until the heat is right in your home. I am sure she or Gary would go over to your home to bring you anything you need.

Fan...Good thing you are getting the tyres replaced so that you have good traction in the bad weather. I know how it goes with car repairs. We sure had our fair share of that in 2017.

Sonja...Stay dry and warm during that nasty storm.

I am just getting on here for a few minutes while dinner is in the oven. I did some sort of Mexican bake and of course changed up the original directions by adding more to it.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :sm02:
> Okay Kate, what's black bun?


Black bun is a type of fruit cake completely covered with pastry. It is Scottish in origin, originally eaten on Twelfth Night but now enjoyed at Hogmanay.( Wikipedia )


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That's pretty too.
> Coats & Clark threads?


That's the one! Also Anchor threads - there was another mill in Paisley called the Anchor mill that was owned by the Clarks before they amalgamated (or were bought out, I'm not sure) with Coats.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Wow! Such history. Were you born & raised in the same town where you now live?


No I was born and raised in Renfrew which is 3 miles from Paisley, and I went to Paisley for school from age 11. I moved here to Largs (where DH has lived since he was 5) when we got married in 1973.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Fan said:


> An ouch in the wallet for my car. This morning we took it to be serviced and on callback learned it needs a new battery, oil leak fixed, plus 4 new tyres.
> We knew about oil leak and battery but not the tyres. So might not get it back for a few days.
> Stormy weather headed our way also, heavy rain and gales expected in next 2 days, oh joy! We need rain but not the accompanying havoc it might bring along for the party!


I am so sorry. That is a major outlay for sure. Good news that your car will be brought back to safety for you and will serve you for many more years. I hear your pain. New gutters last week and new truck battery. Can't complain as that battery was 7 years old. Today plumber to replace the leaking tub faucet. Decided that I was not willing to do it myself for fear of dire consequences if there was a problem. I finished out the day with renewal of licenses on both car and truck. Fortunately, car passed emissions inspection so that was a plus. Good thing I am working tomorrow to help make up the budget deficit. 
Sorry for your stormy weather, esp. the gales. The wind can really cause havoc. We still have no snow to speak of and weather report says none in sight for this next week. This is becoming a desperate situation. Prayers needed for sure. 
Beautiful shawl. I love to see the results of others' knitting.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> We had a few kids that lived with families in town during the school year as there was no way they were going to be able to get back and forth, and some were homeschooled since they lived so far from town.


We have kids who come from the Isle of Cumbrae to secondary school in Largs and they sometimes have to stay with families here if the sea is too rough for the ferry to sail. It's only a 20 minute journey and isn't off often.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Got one of those giant lindt chocolates for christmas , saw the big plastic ball and wondered what i could do with it , then saw an idea on FB. It works perfect


Good idea!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Yes Stu will take me tomorrow and get weekend groceries etc. at least we have another car we can use during the holidays. An expensive start to 2018, but once done my old car will be good as new again.


I was forgetting Stu was on holiday.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

sassafras123 said:


> http://www.geniuskitchen.com/recipe/crock-pot-kielbasa-sauerkraut-136289
> 
> Recipe from genius kitchen.


Thank you. I might give it a try soon.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> We can only hope. And that people stop pulling out in front of semi's and hitting the breaks, they were doing that over and over last week to David, he tries to keep a good enough length between himself and the vehicle in front, so that if needed he has time to stop, that doesn't work if people pull right out in in front of him and leave no room. :sm16:


I dislike pulling in front of a semi truck unless I have a good distance. I really dislike when cars weave in and out of traffic and even worse when the motorcycles do it. I always tell Matthew that the drivers of the cars and trucks get accused of not respecting the motorcycles when accidents occur. Some of those accidents could be avoided by them respecting the flow of traffic. We currently have a wind chill alert until 10 AM tomorrow with wind chills getting down towards -20*F. We are still expecting snow squalls tomorrow with further accumulation of another 2-4 inches. I hope David gets through this week without a difficulties.


----------



## Jacklou (Apr 8, 2011)

Ohio Joy. I made your pork chop/sauerkraut dinner tonight (minus the wine of which I had none) and it was very good. Will make again.

Jackie


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Maatje said:


> I hear you. I just gave away bags of frozen veggies and fruit as well as 2 boxes of canned stuff to a dd. Now I' m glad to be able to share with and bless my children but in the end it's a lot of work and I'm not getting any younger. I'm slowly but surely getting my husband to plant less. I find once it's planted and producing I feel guilty if I don't do something with it. Part of the problem is my husband loves gardening and he also loves picking the produce. He will help with the preserving as well if I ask him, but still if we can't use it......


DH doesn't help at all. My sons used to hill the potatoes but that doesn't happen anymore either & it's one job I don't like,


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

pacer said:


> Thank you. I might give it a try soon.


Went shopping today for a few groceries, especially some pork ribs and sauerkraut (chef does not make that for girls???). Spent $50.00 and forgot the ribs and kraut. Honestly, if I don't make a list...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Our county library when I was a kid was like heaven to me! It's a big old building, too.


When I was a kid we had the provincial library, I ordered books & they came by mail with a prepaid return sticker, I used to get books every couple of weeks, you could order 6 at a time. Then about 40 years ago they started having travelling libraries, a bus stocked with books & we have had town libraries now for maybe 25 years


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

machriste said:


> Went shopping today for a few groceries, especially some pork ribs and sauerkraut (chef does not make that for girls???). Spent $50.00 and forgot the ribs and kraut. Honestly, if I don't make a list...


Yep know that feeling, lists are essential for me or would come home with a load of things not really needed immediately! As soon as I think of something needed I write it on the list at start of each week, then check the pantry and fridge before going shopping.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Got one of those giant lindt chocolates for christmas , saw the big plastic ball and wondered what i could do with it , then saw an idea on FB. It works perfect


Great idea


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here is the shawl I made using the Caron Cake yarn.


Very pretty!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

angelam said:


> I can reserve books online and then go to the library to pick them up. They notify me if they have what I want in stock or when it will be back if out on loan. If it's something they don't stock they can usually get one in from another library for a small cost.


That's how our library works but no cost if the books come from another site in the province


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> Why? Why? Why?
> 
> Got woken at 3am by a howling dog - mine. Scared the living daylights out of me, cannot work out why, other than she had a doozy of a dream. Never had this happen before, never want it again. Just praying no complaints go into village manager.


Yikes! Not nice at all


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> i am soon going over to heidi's - i have no heat. it wasn't running when i went to bed but i thought it would come on during the night. wrong. it's -4 outside - have no idea what it is in here. but i am cold and am tired of trying to get warm - so i am going next door for a while. i just don't like the walk across so i have been putting it off. --- sam


I hope you don't get sick from being cold & that it's a quick fix


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Got one of those giant lindt chocolates for christmas , saw the big plastic ball and wondered what i could do with it , then saw an idea on FB. It works perfect


Clever!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

thewren said:


> i am soon going over to heidi's - i have no heat. it wasn't running when i went to bed but i thought it would come on during the night. wrong. it's -4 outside - have no idea what it is in here. but i am cold and am tired of trying to get warm - so i am going next door for a while. i just don't like the walk across so i have been putting it off. --- sam


Oh my that's not good! Hope it gets fixed soon and that you get warmed up!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Busybeeworker, hope your dog ok.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gwen, great shawl.
Heather, hope your dog is OK & no complaints made

I had a good day shopping, I was bad????, I bought myself one of those rotating cutting mats for quilting. I’ve been wanting one for a while & they were 55% off today.
Most of the Christmas bargains were long gone but I did get a few cards for next year & some Picks for my outdoor arrangements as they were 80% off, can’t go wrong with that.
My aunt was having a bad day, still knew me but was asking about my parents & the man she lived with after uncle died & all are long gone. The nurses said she hasn’t been eating well recently
DS Just called, I guess the GKs are coming to stay Thursday to Saturday


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Gwen, your shawl is beautiful.
> 
> Brilliant idea for your plastic ball, Sonja!
> 
> ...


I'm so sorry Sorlenna, it does just come out of the blue sometimes.


----------



## Marikayknits (Aug 25, 2012)

Hi everyone. I have good news to report. I had the cardiac catherization this morning and I do not have any blockages. The whole process was rather quick once I got into the cath. lab. The catheter was inserted through my wrist, so I did not have to lie flat afterwards. I think the hardest part for me was transferring from the gurney to the table. So now, I just wait for my follow up visit with the cardiologist on Jan.24th. I think he will be making some changes to my medications.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

angelam said:


> I can reserve books online and then go to the library to pick them up. They notify me if they have what I want in stock or when it will be back if out on loan. If it's something they don't stock they can usually get one in from another library for a small cost.


Marla just did an interlibrary loan on two books of a series she was reading, it's such a great service. 
I love being able to go online and renew my books if I want to keep them longer, and I have done searches for books on their website too.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> i am soon going over to heidi's - i have no heat. it wasn't running when i went to bed but i thought it would come on during the night. wrong. it's -4 outside - have no idea what it is in here. but i am cold and am tired of trying to get warm - so i am going next door for a while. i just don't like the walk across so i have been putting it off. --- sam


That is way too cold to not have heat, I hope that it's fixed now.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> i doubt if i will have heat until it warms up to 10degrees or higher - it is really made for temperatures of 20degrees and above. heidi said it was 43 in the living room. i'm thinking i am sleeping at Heidi's tonight. --- sam


I think that sleeping at Heidi's tonight is a good idea.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Jacklou said:


> Ohio Joy. I made your pork chop/sauerkraut dinner tonight (minus the wine of which I had none) and it was very good. Will make again.
> 
> Jackie


So glad you enjoyed it, Jackie. I shared out the last of it with Susan's project manager yesterday and he said it was the best he'd ever eaten. I have occasionally put in a TBSP of brown sugar early in the simmering process.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> When I was a kid we had the provincial library, I ordered books & they came by mail with a prepaid return sticker, I used to get books every couple of weeks, you could order 6 at a time. Then about 40 years ago they started having travelling libraries, a bus stocked with books & we have had town libraries now for maybe 25 years


We had one too, called the bookmobile. It came to the elementary schools since a lot of us rural kids didn't get to the one in town often. I always checked out the maximum allowed. :sm04:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> An ouch in the wallet for my car. This morning we took it to be serviced and on callback learned it needs a new battery, oil leak fixed, plus 4 new tyres.
> We knew about oil leak and battery but not the tyres. So might not get it back for a few days.
> Stormy weather headed our way also, heavy rain and gales expected in next 2 days, oh joy! We need rain but not the accompanying havoc it might bring along for the party!


Ouch for sure, but good to get it taken care of. 
Eww, I hope you or Julie don't get any damage from the winds.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Black bun is a type of fruit cake completely covered with pastry. It is Scottish in origin, originally eaten on Twelfth Night but now enjoyed at Hogmanay.( Wikipedia )


Oooh, that looks good.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> That's the one! Also Anchor threads - there was another mill in Paisley called the Anchor mill that was owned by the Clarks before they amalgamated (or were bought out, I'm not sure) with Coats.


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> We have kids who come from the Isle of Cumbrae to secondary school in Largs and they sometimes have to stay with families here if the sea is too rough for the ferry to sail. It's only a 20 minute journey and isn't off often.


It would be interesting to have to ride the ferry to and from school every day. I'd definitely not be trying to boat on rough seas.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> I dislike pulling in front of a semi truck unless I have a good distance. I really dislike when cars weave in and out of traffic and even worse when the motorcycles do it. I always tell Matthew that the drivers of the cars and trucks get accused of not respecting the motorcycles when accidents occur. Some of those accidents could be avoided by them respecting the flow of traffic. We currently have a wind chill alert until 10 AM tomorrow with wind chills getting down towards -20*F. We are still expecting snow squalls tomorrow with further accumulation of another 2-4 inches. I hope David gets through this week without a difficulties.


Me too, when I was about 8 we saw a motorcycle accident, he pulled out and hit the back corner panel of a pick up truck, awful. 
He said squalls are no fun, and the windchill isn't any fun either. I hope it's an easy run for him too.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen, great shawl.
> Heather, hope your dog is OK & no complaints made
> 
> I had a good day shopping, I was bad????, I bought myself one of those rotating cutting mats for quilting. I've been wanting one for a while & they were 55% off today.
> ...


That is a good day shopping. 
I'm sorry though that your Aunt isn't doing so well, I hope that she picks up, but not wanting to eat isn't good.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Marikayknits said:


> Hi everyone. I have good news to report. I had the cardiac catherization this morning and I do not have any blockages. The whole process was rather quick once I got into the cath. lab. The catheter was inserted through my wrist, so I did not have to lie flat afterwards. I think the hardest part for me was transferring from the gurney to the table. So now, I just wait for my follow up visit with the cardiologist on Jan.24th. I think he will be making some changes to my medications.


That's fabulous!!!!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Great news on the catheterization. Hope the change in medications sets you right.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> I can reserve books online and then go to the library to pick them up. They notify me if they have what I want in stock or when it will be back if out on loan. If it's something they don't stock they can usually get one in from another library for a small cost.


That is one of the good things about technology , there is a small library at the shopping centre that is about a 15 minute walk from me, doesnt hold many books but i can order any book i like on line and pick it up there


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> Sam...I hope the cold air did not mess up your breathing. I would agree with you staying at Heidi's until the heat is right in your home. I am sure she or Gary would go over to your home to bring you anything you need.
> 
> Fan...Good thing you are getting the tyres replaced so that you have good traction in the bad weather. I know how it goes with car repairs. We sure had our fair share of that in 2017.
> 
> ...


 The wind keeps waking me up , its now 3,30am and no sign of it letting up , its the loudest wind ive heard in a long time , sounds like a runaway train thundering round the house , There will be some trees down come morning


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

flyty1n said:


> I am so sorry. That is a major outlay for sure. Good news that your car will be brought back to safety for you and will serve you for many more years. I hear your pain. New gutters last week and new truck battery. Can't complain as that battery was 7 years old. Today plumber to replace the leaking tub faucet. Decided that I was not willing to do it myself for fear of dire consequences if there was a problem. I finished out the day with renewal of licenses on both car and truck. Fortunately, car passed emissions inspection so that was a plus. Good thing I am working tomorrow to help make up the budget deficit.
> Sorry for your stormy weather, esp. the gales. The wind can really cause havoc. We still have no snow to speak of and weather report says none in sight for this next week. This is becoming a desperate situation. Prayers needed for sure.
> Beautiful shawl. I love to see the results of others' knitting.


Hope you get some snow soon Joyce


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen, great shawl.
> Heather, hope your dog is OK & no complaints made
> 
> I had a good day shopping, I was bad????, I bought myself one of those rotating cutting mats for quilting. I've been wanting one for a while & they were 55% off today.
> ...


That was a good day shopping 
Sorry to hear that your aunt was having a bad day


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Marikayknits said:


> Hi everyone. I have good news to report. I had the cardiac catherization this morning and I do not have any blockages. The whole process was rather quick once I got into the cath. lab. The catheter was inserted through my wrist, so I did not have to lie flat afterwards. I think the hardest part for me was transferring from the gurney to the table. So now, I just wait for my follow up visit with the cardiologist on Jan.24th. I think he will be making some changes to my medications.


Glad you dont have a blockage Marilyn, thought the proceedure would go quick , husband has had a couple , think the worst part for him was me telling him not to move constantly when we got home ????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> The wind keeps waking me up , its now 3,30am and no sign of it letting up , its the loudest wind ive heard in a long time , sounds like a runaway train thundering round the house , There will be some trees down come morning


That's some serious wind, I hope that it doesn't do any major damage, hopefully no trees land on anything.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, hope you get to warmer weather soon. Brrrr.


We are in Demming, New Mexico tonight. We are in a campground and have electric. The Weather Channel says it's 43F now, and to be a low of 25. I hope it doesn't get that cold tonight. We got up to frozen plumbing this morning. We were fortunate that everything thawed out without any damage. M is going out and turning off the water. It was 19 this morning when we got up. We are slowly getting to warmer climates! We saw heavy frost between Ft. Stockton and Sanderson, Texas.
I drove from the Texas/New Mexico State line, to the campground in sunshine and almost 60 degree temperatures. We are settled for the night. I've updated my log that I have hand jotted notes for until tonight. Now I'm off to catch up with all of you!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> hope you have an electric blanket. --- sam


We do, and it's getting a work out!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> so far ours is just a two hour delay - i have to think of the children standing out waiting for the bus since their parents no doubt have to be at work. --- sam


When I talked to Amber this afternoon, we are supposed to have school tomorrow but I haven't checked since. She says windchill was a negative 25. They tried to show Arriana the frozen bubbles trick but it was too windy. She did get one picture of a bubble though.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> I hope you can get your heater fixed. Being cold is no fun.


If it gets cold in the house, go to Heidi's for the night.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> How cold is it? Even at -40, school isn't cancelled here


We aren't used to temperatures that cold. We don't get this cold every year. The severe (for us) windchill is why they cancelled school. Amber said windchill was a negative 25F.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> We are in Demming, New Mexico tonight. We are in a campground and have electric. The Weather Channel says it's 43F now, and to be a low of 25. I hope it doesn't get that cold tonight. We got up to frozen plumbing this morning. We were fortunate that everything thawed out without any damage. M is going out and turning off the water. It was 19 this morning when we got up. We are slowly getting to warmer climates! We saw heavy frost between Ft. Stockton and Sanderson, Texas.
> I drove from the Texas/New Mexico State line, to the campground in sunshine and almost 60 degree temperatures. We are settled for the night. I've updated my log that I have hand jotted notes for until tonight. Now I'm off to catch up with all of you!


That's some frost. I hope you are warm enough tonight to not have any freezing.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> In Adelaide they show us the Sydney fireworks- but 1/2 hour after they happen so that they count down our New Year for us so no early to bed here. Whereas here in Melbourne they showed us the Melbourne fireworks.
> 
> A long way behind. Did a free guided walk round Melbourne this morning. Had intended doing a tour of the State Library but when we got there they had forgotten to put in that no tours for this week. Went back to the library later. Amazing building. A couple of photos of the State Library.


Wow!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Saturday it is going to be 41 here in Melbourne. Only centigrade and therefore really hot!


Hope you can find a cool spot.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Marikayknits said:


> Hi everyone. I have good news to report. I had the cardiac catherization this morning and I do not have any blockages. The whole process was rather quick once I got into the cath. lab. The catheter was inserted through my wrist, so I did not have to lie flat afterwards. I think the hardest part for me was transferring from the gurney to the table. So now, I just wait for my follow up visit with the cardiologist on Jan.24th. I think he will be making some changes to my medications.


That's great there's no heart problem, now just to find what is causing the problem


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sonja, Fan & Julie, hope the storms don’t cause too much damage.

Tami, hope you find some warmer weather soon, seems awful far south to be so cold.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here is the shawl I made using the Caron Cake yarn.


Very pretty


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Why? Why? Why?
> 
> Got woken at 3am by a howling dog - mine. Scared the living daylights out of me, cannot work out why, other than she had a doozy of a dream. Never had this happen before, never want it again. Just praying no complaints go into village manager.


Hope everything is okay.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, glad you are getting closer to warmer weather.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> i am soon going over to heidi's - i have no heat. it wasn't running when i went to bed but i thought it would come on during the night. wrong. it's -4 outside - have no idea what it is in here. but i am cold and am tired of trying to get warm - so i am going next door for a while. i just don't like the walk across so i have been putting it off. --- sam


I know you don't want to go out in the cold but you need to go to get warm. I hope you covered your face. We don't want you sick.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> We have got storm Eleanor saying hello to us , the weather has turned really nasty with gale force winds and rain beating down , son is now home so time to lock up and batten down the hatches ????


Stay safe and warm.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> An ouch in the wallet for my car. This morning we took it to be serviced and on callback learned it needs a new battery, oil leak fixed, plus 4 new tyres.
> We knew about oil leak and battery but not the tyres. So might not get it back for a few days.
> Stormy weather headed our way also, heavy rain and gales expected in next 2 days, oh joy! We need rain but not the accompanying havoc it might bring along for the party!


I'm sorry about the car. Stay safe in the storm.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> I am so sorry. That is a major outlay for sure. Good news that your car will be brought back to safety for you and will serve you for many more years. I hear your pain. New gutters last week and new truck battery. Can't complain as that battery was 7 years old. Today plumber to replace the leaking tub faucet. Decided that I was not willing to do it myself for fear of dire consequences if there was a problem. I finished out the day with renewal of licenses on both car and truck. Fortunately, car passed emissions inspection so that was a plus. Good thing I am working tomorrow to help make up the budget deficit.
> Sorry for your stormy weather, esp. the gales. The wind can really cause havoc. We still have no snow to speak of and weather report says none in sight for this next week. This is becoming a desperate situation. Prayers needed for sure.
> Beautiful shawl. I love to see the results of others' knitting.


Sending prayers for needed moisture, for you, Sorlenna, and everywhere else in need.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

pacer said:


> Thank you. I might give it a try soon.


Mary, recipe calls for 1/3 cup of brown sugar. It was a tad too sweet for us. Next time would try 1/4 cup.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Marikayknits said:


> Hi everyone. I have good news to report. I had the cardiac catherization this morning and I do not have any blockages. The whole process was rather quick once I got into the cath. lab. The catheter was inserted through my wrist, so I did not have to lie flat afterwards. I think the hardest part for me was transferring from the gurney to the table. So now, I just wait for my follow up visit with the cardiologist on Jan.24th. I think he will be making some changes to my medications.


So glad you are ok!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That's some frost. I hope you are warm enough tonight to not have any freezing.


We are sure hoping we don't get any freezing!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sonja, Fan & Julie, hope the storms don't cause too much damage.
> 
> Tami, hope you find some warmer weather soon, seems awful far south to be so cold.


We sure didn't expect it to be this cold. Last year it was quite chilly for New Years but we were safe to dewinterize. Nothing like this year.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, glad you are getting closer to warmer weather.


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Page 67. I am caught up. Hugs and prayers for all in need. Hope all get needed moisture and no damage from gales.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

I went looking for black bun recipes, I may have to celebrate Hogmanay next Dec 31st. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

I think I'm alone now, there doesn't seem to be anyone around. 
I'm going to bed. lol
Sweet dreams or good day, depending on where you are. 
HUGS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Marikayknits said:


> Hi everyone. I have good news to report. I had the cardiac catherization this morning and I do not have any blockages. The whole process was rather quick once I got into the cath. lab. The catheter was inserted through my wrist, so I did not have to lie flat afterwards. I think the hardest part for me was transferring from the gurney to the table. So now, I just wait for my follow up visit with the cardiologist on Jan.24th. I think he will be making some changes to my medications.


That is fantastic news.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Those low temps are usual for north and central NM in January. Southern Arizona is much warmer.

Everyone stay safe in the storms.

Sam, stay warm & I hope your heat is working properly again soon.

Turning in now...sweet dreams, all.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> That is fantastic news.


Indeed it is.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Night, night????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Marikayknits said:


> Hi everyone. I have good news to report. I had the cardiac catherization this morning and I do not have any blockages. The whole process was rather quick once I got into the cath. lab. The catheter was inserted through my wrist, so I did not have to lie flat afterwards. I think the hardest part for me was transferring from the gurney to the table. So now, I just wait for my follow up visit with the cardiologist on Jan.24th. I think he will be making some changes to my medications.


Good to hear.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Marikayknits said:


> Hi everyone. I have good news to report. I had the cardiac catherization this morning and I do not have any blockages. The whole process was rather quick once I got into the cath. lab. The catheter was inserted through my wrist, so I did not have to lie flat afterwards. I think the hardest part for me was transferring from the gurney to the table. So now, I just wait for my follow up visit with the cardiologist on Jan.24th. I think he will be making some changes to my medications.


Good news indeed. Glad that is over for you.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> The wind keeps waking me up , its now 3,30am and no sign of it letting up , its the loudest wind ive heard in a long time , sounds like a runaway train thundering round the house , There will be some trees down come morning


We had strong winds during the night but they seem to have calmed down a bit now. Still quite breezy but brightening up and I can see patches of blue sky. I need to get my skates on as DD is picking me up at 9.30 for a day out together. We are going to visit The Vyne, a National Trust property not too far away.
There's a story about that which I'll tell you when I get back.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Just a quick note to let you know I just received word that my brother, Larry, passed away. He's the one a year older than me who owned a ranch in Oregon where you may remember seeing photos of our family reunion there 6 tears ago. He has two sons: one who is a fly fisherman guide in Montana (who had a heart attack earlier this year) and one who is an artist in New York City. I'll be calling the rest of my family as soon as the sun cones up. Larry died of a heart attack while he was celebrating New Year's in Las Vegas.


I am so sorry to hear your sad news. My condolences.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> No snakes in NZ (as yet)


I had forgotten that. :sm19: I have never seen a snake around here.., so far anyway.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Sonja! I am on the look out presently for small sized garments!


I think I have missed something.... are you doing charity knitting for babies...or someone you know?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> We had strong winds during the night but they seem to have calmed down a bit now. Still quite breezy but brightening up and I can see patches of blue sky. I need to get my skates on as DD is picking me up at 9.30 for a day out together. We are going to visit The Vyne, a National Trust property not too far away.
> There's a story about that which I'll tell you when I get back.


Hope the weather brightens up enough to let you enjoy your day ,its a lot quieter here this morning but still very grey


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:
 

> How cold is it? Even at -40, school isn't cancelled here


 :sm06: Brrr


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Saturday it is going to be 41 here in Melbourne. Only centigrade and therefore really hot!


Yep. UGH. About the same here, they saying 42c with a late afternoon cool change then only 22c on Sunday.

Apart from Saturday though you are having nice weather, not too hot at all. I like these mid 20c.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> And here's me grumbling at our 28C today. So glad I decided to remain in NZ.


 :sm24: Yes, although none of us will cope well on Saturday... thank goodness it's only one day of it. :sm12:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Amazing photos of libraries. :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here is the shawl I made using the Caron Cake yarn.


Very nice Gwen. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> i am soon going over to heidi's - i have no heat. it wasn't running when i went to bed but i thought it would come on during the night. wrong. it's -4 outside - have no idea what it is in here. but i am cold and am tired of trying to get warm - so i am going next door for a while. i just don't like the walk across so i have been putting it off. --- sam


Oh golly, I hope that your heater is easily repaired. We need you to be toasty warm.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Marikayknits said:


> Hi everyone. I have good news to report. I had the cardiac catherization this morning and I do not have any blockages. The whole process was rather quick once I got into the cath. lab. The catheter was inserted through my wrist, so I did not have to lie flat afterwards. I think the hardest part for me was transferring from the gurney to the table. So now, I just wait for my follow up visit with the cardiologist on Jan.24th. I think he will be making some changes to my medications.


 :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> The wind keeps waking me up , its now 3,30am and no sign of it letting up , its the loudest wind ive heard in a long time , sounds like a runaway train thundering round the house , There will be some trees down come morning


 :sm06: I hope there's not too much damage.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

I have read through quickly and managed to catch up. I was way behind. Well Serena's other grandma had her yesterday and they all went to the beach for the day. It wasnt a hot day, around 23c and they had her in a wet suit. Anyway.........she was dropped off around 3pm with her poor little face and ears beetroot red.!!! The stupid people didnt put suncream on her. Gee Wizz in this country in the Summer the UV rays are extreme even on cooler cloudy days. We all know this, I cant believe she let that happen. Poor little kid. DD said it doesnt look quite as red today. I will be seeing them tomorrow, have only seen photos and that was bad enough. She is using aloe vera and it's helping.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

thewren said:


> i doubt if i will have heat until it warms up to 10degrees or higher - it is really made for temperatures of 20degrees and above. heidi said it was 43 in the living room. i'm thinking i am sleeping at Heidi's tonight. --- sam


I hope you did!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> We have got storm Eleanor saying hello to us , the weather has turned really nasty with gale force winds and rain beating down , son is now home so time to lock up and batten down the hatches ????


We have it too but ot as badly as some :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Fan said:


> An ouch in the wallet for my car. This morning we took it to be serviced and on callback learned it needs a new battery, oil leak fixed, plus 4 new tyres.
> We knew about oil leak and battery but not the tyres. So might not get it back for a few days.
> Stormy weather headed our way also, heavy rain and gales expected in next 2 days, oh joy! We need rain but not the accompanying havoc it might bring along for the party!


That sounds financially painful :sm25:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> I have read through quickly and managed to catch up. I was way behind. Well Serena's other grandma had her yesterday and they all went to the beach for the day. It wasnt a hot day, around 23c and they had her in a wet suit. Anyway.........she was dropped off around 3pm with her poor little face and ears beetroot red.!!! The stupid people didnt put suncream on her. Gee Wizz in this country in the Summer the UV rays are extreme even on cooler cloudy days. We all know this, I cant believe she let that happen. Poor little kid. DD said it doesnt look quite as red today. I will be seeing them tomorrow, have only seen photos and that was bad enough. She is using aloe vera and it's helping.


Oh no Cathy , hope she isnt in pain ,


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Marikayknits said:


> Hi everyone. I have good news to report. I had the cardiac catherization this morning and I do not have any blockages. The whole process was rather quick once I got into the cath. lab. The catheter was inserted through my wrist, so I did not have to lie flat afterwards. I think the hardest part for me was transferring from the gurney to the table. So now, I just wait for my follow up visit with the cardiologist on Jan.24th. I think he will be making some changes to my medications.


That is wonderful :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

tami_ohio said:


> We are sure hoping we don't get any freezing!


So do I. It looks nasty!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Oh no Cathy , hope she isnt in pain ,


It was pretty sore yesterday, poor child.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Hope the weather brightens up enough to let you enjoy your day ,its a lot quieter here this morning but still very grey


Well, just got a call from DD. Trip is cancelled due to high winds. The main reason for wanting to go now is because they are doing major roof repairs there. Instead of just say "we're doing roof repairs therefore the house will be closed for the foreseeable future", they built scaffolding all over the house and built a walkway that the public could walk around and see the repairs in progress, thus still getting some income for the NT. Since the public are involved I guess they have to be ultra cautious in windy weather.
My further interest in the house is because many years ago probably around 1910 my grandmother was a maid there, my grandfather was the local builder who came to do some work at the house and that's how they met. His family had been builders in the area for many years and apparently, way back, builders used to make their own bricks. Each builder had his own mark which he put on every brick. Apparently during these major renovations they found some bricks with our family name on them. How cool is that! 
Renovations are due to be finished by the end of February, they have been going on for the last two years so we need to get our skates on and get down there. Left it till the last minute as usual!!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> I have read through quickly and managed to catch up. I was way behind. Well Serena's other grandma had her yesterday and they all went to the beach for the day. It wasnt a hot day, around 23c and they had her in a wet suit. Anyway.........she was dropped off around 3pm with her poor little face and ears beetroot red.!!! The stupid people didnt put suncream on her. Gee Wizz in this country in the Summer the UV rays are extreme even on cooler cloudy days. We all know this, I cant believe she let that happen. Poor little kid. DD said it doesnt look quite as red today. I will be seeing them tomorrow, have only seen photos and that was bad enough. She is using aloe vera and it's helping.


Poor little Serena, I hope she's not suffering too much.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

angelam said:


> Well, just got a call from DD. Trip is cancelled due to high winds. The main reason for wanting to go now is because they are doing major roof repairs there. Instead of just say "we're doing roof repairs therefore the house will be closed for the foreseeable future", they built scaffolding all over the house and built a walkway that the public could walk around and see the repairs in progress, thus still getting some income for the NT. Since the public are involved I guess they have to be ultra cautious in windy weather.
> My further interest in the house is because many years ago probably around 1910 my grandmother was a maid there, my grandfather was the local builder who came to do some work at the house and that's how they met. His family had been builders in the area for many years and apparently, way back, builders used to make their own bricks. Each builder had his own mark which he put on every brick. Apparently during these major renovations they found some bricks with our family name on them. How cool is that!
> Renovations are due to be finished by the end of February, they have been going on for the last two years so we need to get our skates on and get down there. Left it till the last minute as usual!!


That is fascinating. Thanks for sharing :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

angelam said:


> Poor little Serena, I hope she's not suffering too much.


I thought that was a cruel thing to do. In your climate the dangers are well known.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Just a quick note to let you know I just received word that my brother, Larry, passed away. He's the one a year older than me who owned a ranch in Oregon where you may remember seeing photos of our family reunion there 6 tears ago. He has two sons: one who is a fly fisherman guide in Montana (who had a heart attack earlier this year) and one who is an artist in New York City. I'll be calling the rest of my family as soon as the sun cones up. Larry died of a heart attack while he was celebrating New Year's in Las Vegas.


So sorry to hear this- hard losing siblings. And especially when unexpected


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> Just heard on the news that the hospitals in Toronto are bracing for a very bad flu season. I have yet to get my flu shot so must do that as soon as I can get out.


We've just had a really bad one down here.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I think I have missed something.... are you doing charity knitting for babies...or someone you know?


Just someone I know, who is a long way from home.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :sm24: Yes, although none of us will cope well on Saturday... thank goodness it's only one day of it. :sm12:


It is a bit much!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I have read through quickly and managed to catch up. I was way behind. Well Serena's other grandma had her yesterday and they all went to the beach for the day. It wasnt a hot day, around 23c and they had her in a wet suit. Anyway.........she was dropped off around 3pm with her poor little face and ears beetroot red.!!! The stupid people didnt put suncream on her. Gee Wizz in this country in the Summer the UV rays are extreme even on cooler cloudy days. We all know this, I cant believe she let that happen. Poor little kid. DD said it doesnt look quite as red today. I will be seeing them tomorrow, have only seen photos and that was bad enough. She is using aloe vera and it's helping.


Oh boy! poor child.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> Well, just got a call from DD. Trip is cancelled due to high winds. The main reason for wanting to go now is because they are doing major roof repairs there. Instead of just say "we're doing roof repairs therefore the house will be closed for the foreseeable future", they built scaffolding all over the house and built a walkway that the public could walk around and see the repairs in progress, thus still getting some income for the NT. Since the public are involved I guess they have to be ultra cautious in windy weather.
> My further interest in the house is because many years ago probably around 1910 my grandmother was a maid there, my grandfather was the local builder who came to do some work at the house and that's how they met. His family had been builders in the area for many years and apparently, way back, builders used to make their own bricks. Each builder had his own mark which he put on every brick. Apparently during these major renovations they found some bricks with our family name on them. How cool is that!
> Renovations are due to be finished by the end of February, they have been going on for the last two years so we need to get our skates on and get down there. Left it till the last minute as usual!!


That is really cool! What a nice connection.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poor Serena! I hope she's quickly mended. And that other gran learned a lesson.

Angela, sorry your day out was canceled, but awesome that your family has a history with the house.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

So glad they didn't find any kind of blockage. I know you must be relieved. Will continue prayers for your follow up on the 24th.


Marikayknits said:


> Hi everyone. I have good news to report. I had the cardiac catherization this morning and I do not have any blockages. The whole process was rather quick once I got into the cath. lab. The catheter was inserted through my wrist, so I did not have to lie flat afterwards. I think the hardest part for me was transferring from the gurney to the table. So now, I just wait for my follow up visit with the cardiologist on Jan.24th. I think he will be making some changes to my medications.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What a cool story Angela. Wouldn't it be fun if you could actually see the bricks with your grandfather's mark on them or if they were having to replace the brick to be able to get one of them.


angelam said:


> Well, just got a call from DD. Trip is cancelled due to high winds. The main reason for wanting to go now is because they are doing major roof repairs there. Instead of just say "we're doing roof repairs therefore the house will be closed for the foreseeable future", they built scaffolding all over the house and built a walkway that the public could walk around and see the repairs in progress, thus still getting some income for the NT. Since the public are involved I guess they have to be ultra cautious in windy weather.
> My further interest in the house is because many years ago probably around 1910 my grandmother was a maid there, my grandfather was the local builder who came to do some work at the house and that's how they met. His family had been builders in the area for many years and apparently, way back, builders used to make their own bricks. Each builder had his own mark which he put on every brick. Apparently during these major renovations they found some bricks with our family name on them. How cool is that!
> Renovations are due to be finished by the end of February, they have been going on for the last two years so we need to get our skates on and get down there. Left it till the last minute as usual!!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> i am soon going over to heidi's - i have no heat. it wasn't running when i went to bed but i thought it would come on during the night. wrong. it's -4 outside - have no idea what it is in here. but i am cold and am tired of trying to get warm - so i am going next door for a while. i just don't like the walk across so i have been putting it off. --- sam


That's not good. I hope you can stay at Heidi's until you get heat back on.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> i doubt if i will have heat until it warms up to 10degrees or higher - it is really made for temperatures of 20degrees and above. heidi said it was 43 in the living room. i'm thinking i am sleeping at Heidi's tonight. --- sam


That is really too cold inside your home. What kind of heating do you have?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> An ouch in the wallet for my car. This morning we took it to be serviced and on callback learned it needs a new battery, oil leak fixed, plus 4 new tyres.
> We knew about oil leak and battery but not the tyres. So might not get it back for a few days.
> Stormy weather headed our way also, heavy rain and gales expected in next 2 days, oh joy! We need rain but not the accompanying havoc it might bring along for the party!


Sorry about the car expense. Sounds like you're having the same storm as Sonja except that hers is likely to be on the cold side.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> Black bun is a type of fruit cake completely covered with pastry. It is Scottish in origin, originally eaten on Twelfth Night but now enjoyed at Hogmanay.( Wikipedia )


That looks interesting.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Marikayknits said:


> Hi everyone. I have good news to report. I had the cardiac catherization this morning and I do not have any blockages. The whole process was rather quick once I got into the cath. lab. The catheter was inserted through my wrist, so I did not have to lie flat afterwards. I think the hardest part for me was transferring from the gurney to the table. So now, I just wait for my follow up visit with the cardiologist on Jan.24th. I think he will be making some changes to my medications.


Very good news :sm24:


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Marikayknits said:


> Hi everyone. I have good news to report. I had the cardiac catherization this morning and I do not have any blockages. The whole process was rather quick once I got into the cath. lab. The catheter was inserted through my wrist, so I did not have to lie flat afterwards. I think the hardest part for me was transferring from the gurney to the table. So now, I just wait for my follow up visit with the cardiologist on Jan.24th. I think he will be making some changes to my medications.


Great news!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> We had one too, called the bookmobile. It came to the elementary schools since a lot of us rural kids didn't get to the one in town often. I always checked out the maximum allowed. :sm04:


Loved the book mobile, it came every Wednesday to our school, even though we had a library close by. I suppose it's not cost effective anymore, but it sure was a great idea.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

angelam said:


> Well, just got a call from DD. Trip is cancelled due to high winds. The main reason for wanting to go now is because they are doing major roof repairs there. Instead of just say "we're doing roof repairs therefore the house will be closed for the foreseeable future", they built scaffolding all over the house and built a walkway that the public could walk around and see the repairs in progress, thus still getting some income for the NT. Since the public are involved I guess they have to be ultra cautious in windy weather.
> My further interest in the house is because many years ago probably around 1910 my grandmother was a maid there, my grandfather was the local builder who came to do some work at the house and that's how they met. His family had been builders in the area for many years and apparently, way back, builders used to make their own bricks. Each builder had his own mark which he put on every brick. Apparently during these major renovations they found some bricks with our family name on them. How cool is that!
> Renovations are due to be finished by the end of February, they have been going on for the last two years so we need to get our skates on and get down there. Left it till the last minute as usual!!


Too bad your trip was cancelled but better to be safe. That is really interesting about your grandmother and grandfather.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> The wind keeps waking me up , its now 3,30am and no sign of it letting up , its the loudest wind ive heard in a long time , sounds like a runaway train thundering round the house , There will be some trees down come morning


That's a serious wind! Stay safe


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> We are in Demming, New Mexico tonight. We are in a campground and have electric. The Weather Channel says it's 43F now, and to be a low of 25. I hope it doesn't get that cold tonight. We got up to frozen plumbing this morning. We were fortunate that everything thawed out without any damage. M is going out and turning off the water. It was 19 this morning when we got up. We are slowly getting to warmer climates! We saw heavy frost between Ft. Stockton and Sanderson, Texas.
> I drove from the Texas/New Mexico State line, to the campground in sunshine and almost 60 degree temperatures. We are settled for the night. I've updated my log that I have hand jotted notes for until tonight. Now I'm off to catch up with all of you!


Yikes! Glad the plumbing thawed without any damage.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> I have read through quickly and managed to catch up. I was way behind. Well Serena's other grandma had her yesterday and they all went to the beach for the day. It wasnt a hot day, around 23c and they had her in a wet suit. Anyway.........she was dropped off around 3pm with her poor little face and ears beetroot red.!!! The stupid people didnt put suncream on her. Gee Wizz in this country in the Summer the UV rays are extreme even on cooler cloudy days. We all know this, I cant believe she let that happen. Poor little kid. DD said it doesnt look quite as red today. I will be seeing them tomorrow, have only seen photos and that was bad enough. She is using aloe vera and it's helping.


Not bright at all, hope she heals quickly.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

angelam said:


> Well, just got a call from DD. Trip is cancelled due to high winds. The main reason for wanting to go now is because they are doing major roof repairs there. Instead of just say "we're doing roof repairs therefore the house will be closed for the foreseeable future", they built scaffolding all over the house and built a walkway that the public could walk around and see the repairs in progress, thus still getting some income for the NT. Since the public are involved I guess they have to be ultra cautious in windy weather.
> My further interest in the house is because many years ago probably around 1910 my grandmother was a maid there, my grandfather was the local builder who came to do some work at the house and that's how they met. His family had been builders in the area for many years and apparently, way back, builders used to make their own bricks. Each builder had his own mark which he put on every brick. Apparently during these major renovations they found some bricks with our family name on them. How cool is that!
> Renovations are due to be finished by the end of February, they have been going on for the last two years so we need to get our skates on and get down there. Left it till the last minute as usual!!


What a fun story!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> It was pretty sore yesterday, poor child.


Hope she's better today. How could the silly woman forget the sun screen? Good thing they had her wearing s wet suit or she'd be a lot worse????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

angelam said:


> Well, just got a call from DD. Trip is cancelled due to high winds. The main reason for wanting to go now is because they are doing major roof repairs there. Instead of just say "we're doing roof repairs therefore the house will be closed for the foreseeable future", they built scaffolding all over the house and built a walkway that the public could walk around and see the repairs in progress, thus still getting some income for the NT. Since the public are involved I guess they have to be ultra cautious in windy weather.
> My further interest in the house is because many years ago probably around 1910 my grandmother was a maid there, my grandfather was the local builder who came to do some work at the house and that's how they met. His family had been builders in the area for many years and apparently, way back, builders used to make their own bricks. Each builder had his own mark which he put on every brick. Apparently during these major renovations they found some bricks with our family name on them. How cool is that!
> Renovations are due to be finished by the end of February, they have been going on for the last two years so we need to get our skates on and get down there. Left it till the last minute as usual!!


I hope you get to see it before they are done. What an interesting history.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I have read through quickly and managed to catch up. I was way behind. Well Serena's other grandma had her yesterday and they all went to the beach for the day. It wasnt a hot day, around 23c and they had her in a wet suit. Anyway.........she was dropped off around 3pm with her poor little face and ears beetroot red.!!! The stupid people didnt put suncream on her. Gee Wizz in this country in the Summer the UV rays are extreme even on cooler cloudy days. We all know this, I cant believe she let that happen. Poor little kid. DD said it doesnt look quite as red today. I will be seeing them tomorrow, have only seen photos and that was bad enough. She is using aloe vera and it's helping.


Oh no! Poor Serena, that's awful, Christopher's dad did the same thing to him when he was about a year old, took him rafting down the river for the weekend, took him instead of leaving him at my neighbors, I almost killed that man. I hope that Serena doesn't have sun poisoning, Christopher did.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

angelam said:


> Well, just got a call from DD. Trip is cancelled due to high winds. The main reason for wanting to go now is because they are doing major roof repairs there. Instead of just say "we're doing roof repairs therefore the house will be closed for the foreseeable future", they built scaffolding all over the house and built a walkway that the public could walk around and see the repairs in progress, thus still getting some income for the NT. Since the public are involved I guess they have to be ultra cautious in windy weather.
> My further interest in the house is because many years ago probably around 1910 my grandmother was a maid there, my grandfather was the local builder who came to do some work at the house and that's how they met. His family had been builders in the area for many years and apparently, way back, builders used to make their own bricks. Each builder had his own mark which he put on every brick. Apparently during these major renovations they found some bricks with our family name on them. How cool is that!
> Renovations are due to be finished by the end of February, they have been going on for the last two years so we need to get our skates on and get down there. Left it till the last minute as usual!!


That's super cool! What an interesting history, I hope you make it before they are done with the reno.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> It was pretty sore yesterday, poor child.


Thats not right .has the woman no sense


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> Well, just got a call from DD. Trip is cancelled due to high winds. The main reason for wanting to go now is because they are doing major roof repairs there. Instead of just say "we're doing roof repairs therefore the house will be closed for the foreseeable future", they built scaffolding all over the house and built a walkway that the public could walk around and see the repairs in progress, thus still getting some income for the NT. Since the public are involved I guess they have to be ultra cautious in windy weather.
> My further interest in the house is because many years ago probably around 1910 my grandmother was a maid there, my grandfather was the local builder who came to do some work at the house and that's how they met. His family had been builders in the area for many years and apparently, way back, builders used to make their own bricks. Each builder had his own mark which he put on every brick. Apparently during these major renovations they found some bricks with our family name on them. How cool is that!
> Renovations are due to be finished by the end of February, they have been going on for the last two years so we need to get our skates on and get down there. Left it till the last minute as usual!!


Hope you get there Angela , thats really interesting history.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Marikayknits said:


> Hi everyone. I have good news to report. I had the cardiac catherization this morning and I do not have any blockages. The whole process was rather quick once I got into the cath. lab. The catheter was inserted through my wrist, so I did not have to lie flat afterwards. I think the hardest part for me was transferring from the gurney to the table. So now, I just wait for my follow up visit with the cardiologist on Jan.24th. I think he will be making some changes to my medications.


That is good news! :sm24:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I went looking for black bun recipes, I may have to celebrate Hogmanay next Dec 31st. lol


You can be an honorary Scot!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I have read through quickly and managed to catch up. I was way behind. Well Serena's other grandma had her yesterday and they all went to the beach for the day. It wasnt a hot day, around 23c and they had her in a wet suit. Anyway.........she was dropped off around 3pm with her poor little face and ears beetroot red.!!! The stupid people didnt put suncream on her. Gee Wizz in this country in the Summer the UV rays are extreme even on cooler cloudy days. We all know this, I cant believe she let that happen. Poor little kid. DD said it doesnt look quite as red today. I will be seeing them tomorrow, have only seen photos and that was bad enough. She is using aloe vera and it's helping.


There's no cure for stupid! Poor Serena. :sm25:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> We have it too but ot as badly as some :sm24:


We had a lot of rain, but not much wind reall - for once it seems to have missed us.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

angelam said:


> Well, just got a call from DD. Trip is cancelled due to high winds. The main reason for wanting to go now is because they are doing major roof repairs there. Instead of just say "we're doing roof repairs therefore the house will be closed for the foreseeable future", they built scaffolding all over the house and built a walkway that the public could walk around and see the repairs in progress, thus still getting some income for the NT. Since the public are involved I guess they have to be ultra cautious in windy weather.
> My further interest in the house is because many years ago probably around 1910 my grandmother was a maid there, my grandfather was the local builder who came to do some work at the house and that's how they met. His family had been builders in the area for many years and apparently, way back, builders used to make their own bricks. Each builder had his own mark which he put on every brick. Apparently during these major renovations they found some bricks with our family name on them. How cool is that!
> Renovations are due to be finished by the end of February, they have been going on for the last two years so we need to get our skates on and get down there. Left it till the last minute as usual!!


Very cool! :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> You can be an honorary Scot!


 :sm24: 
I'm just waiting for the results of my 23 & me dna test, we'll see how that goes. lol It's got some of the highest ratings for accuracy and other stuff.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :sm24:
> I'm just waiting for the results of my 23 & me dna test, we'll see how that goes. lol It's got some of the highest ratings for accuracy and other stuff.


I might do the DNA test, will be interested to see how yours goes. been reading, in Pinterest about the O rhesus - blood group being other than the normal.
e.g. with possible alien origins. That is my blood group, but am quite sceptical about what they are reckoning!! You can't believe all the weird stuff out there can you???.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what's the temperature? just remember, you don't need to shovel the rain. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> We have got storm Eleanor saying hello to us , the weather has turned really nasty with gale force winds and rain beating down , son is now home so time to lock up and batten down the hatches ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> what's the temperature? just remember, you don't need to shovel the rain. --- sam


No but you do have too fix fences or roof tiles because of the gale force winds , thankfully ours were all were they should be , saw a few fences down as i walked to my knitting group


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

excellent news marikay - with some med change you should be back in the pink. --- sam



Marikayknits said:


> Hi everyone. I have good news to report. I had the cardiac catherization this morning and I do not have any blockages. The whole process was rather quick once I got into the cath. lab. The catheter was inserted through my wrist, so I did not have to lie flat afterwards. I think the hardest part for me was transferring from the gurney to the table. So now, I just wait for my follow up visit with the cardiologist on Jan.24th. I think he will be making some changes to my medications.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

a friend of Heidi's gave us several heaters that brought the temp up. Heidi and Gary don't use their electric blanket so heidi brought it over. it was 42degs. by the time they left it the heaters had brought it up to the 50's. when i woke up this morning it was 80 degs - a little too warm. it was windy all day today which really brought the windchill down. i really do need to get out - i'm beginning to have cabin fever. it's been a comfortable. so i am good. thanks for the prayers and concern. --- sam


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

I got my dna results from 23 & me today, it's fun and interesting. 
Kaye Baker-Schwanz
European
99.4%
Northwestern European
92.5%
British & Irish
46.5%
French & German
25.1%
Scandinavian
6.1%
Finnish
0.0%
Broadly Northwestern European
14.8%
Southern European
5.0%
Italian
2.1%
Iberian
1.6%
Sardinian
0.2%
Balkan
0.0%
Broadly Southern European
1.0%
Eastern European
0.4%


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> I might do the DNA test, will be interested to see how yours goes. been reading, in Pinterest about the O rhesus - blood group being other than the normal.
> e.g. with possible alien origins. That is my blood group, but am quite sceptical about what they are reckoning!! You can't believe all the weird stuff out there can you???.


Lol! yah, I don't think I'd believe everything for sure. 
It is fun to see, I thought I had more German ancestry than it says, but my dad really didn't know much as he didn't really care. :sm04:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> No but you do have too fix fences or roof tiles because of the gale force winds , thankfully ours were all were they should be , saw a few fences down as i walked to my knitting group


I'm glad you didn't have any damage.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> a friend of Heidi's gave us several heaters that brought the temp up. Heidi and Gary don't use their electric blanket so heidi brought it over. it was 42degs. by the time they left it the heaters had brought it up to the 50's. when i woke up this morning it was 80 degs - a little too warm. it was windy all day today which really brought the windchill down. i really do need to get out - i'm beginning to have cabin fever. it's been a comfortable. so i am good. thanks for the prayers and concern. --- sam


Hard to get just the right balance- but I think I am glad you were too hot rather than too cold. 
We have rain- not heavy, and not the high winds predicted as yet.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> a friend of Heidi's gave us several heaters that brought the temp up. Heidi and Gary don't use their electric blanket so heidi brought it over. it was 42degs. by the time they left it the heaters had brought it up to the 50's. when i woke up this morning it was 80 degs - a little too warm. it was windy all day today which really brought the windchill down. i really do need to get out - i'm beginning to have cabin fever. it's been a comfortable. so i am good. thanks for the prayers and concern. --- sam


That's good, 80f is a bit warm, but better than being cold.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Cathy, poor Serena, hope she heals quickly. Unfortunately she will be more prone to sunburn on those areas.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Angela, interesting history thank you for sharing.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it will start working when it starts warming up - say 20 degrees and above. --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> Those low temps are usual for north and central NM in January. Southern Arizona is much warmer.
> 
> Everyone stay safe in the storms.
> 
> ...


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I have read through quickly and managed to catch up. I was way behind. Well Serena's other grandma had her yesterday and they all went to the beach for the day. It wasnt a hot day, around 23c and they had her in a wet suit. Anyway.........she was dropped off around 3pm with her poor little face and ears beetroot red.!!! The stupid people didnt put suncream on her. Gee Wizz in this country in the Summer the UV rays are extreme even on cooler cloudy days. We all know this, I cant believe she let that happen. Poor little kid. DD said it doesnt look quite as red today. I will be seeing them tomorrow, have only seen photos and that was bad enough. She is using aloe vera and it's helping.


Poor Serena! I hope she isn't allowed to go to the beach with that woman again. How careless of her! :sm14:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gee wiz, 3 hour dental visit, followed by gastroenterologist then walk Maya and do kitchen floors! All this before breakfast. So I guess I might as well fast til dinner! Having roast chicken and roasted veggies. Maybe I can do 2 rows on Pi shawl.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Gee wiz, 3 hour dental visit, followed by gastroenterologist then walk Maya and do kitchen floors! All this before breakfast. So I guess I might as well fast til dinner! Having roast chicken and roasted veggies. Maybe I can do 2 rows on Pi shawl.


That is a busy morning.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

KateB said:


> We had a lot of rain, but not much wind reall - for once it seems to have missed us.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sam, I am glad you are warmer :sm24:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it's not broken cathy - it's a type of heat pump and when it gets too cold - like we have been having -the colder it gets the less heat it puts out. once the weather turns warmer it will start to work again. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> Oh golly, I hope that your heater is easily repaired. We need you to be toasty warm.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

think the other grandma needs a wake up call. why the wet suit? --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> I have read through quickly and managed to catch up. I was way behind. Well Serena's other grandma had her yesterday and they all went to the beach for the day. It wasnt a hot day, around 23c and they had her in a wet suit. Anyway.........she was dropped off around 3pm with her poor little face and ears beetroot red.!!! The stupid people didnt put suncream on her. Gee Wizz in this country in the Summer the UV rays are extreme even on cooler cloudy days. We all know this, I cant believe she let that happen. Poor little kid. DD said it doesnt look quite as red today. I will be seeing them tomorrow, have only seen photos and that was bad enough. She is using aloe vera and it's helping.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Glad you have heat, Sam!

Last night Miss Tiff surprised the heck out of me. I felt a cat jump up and knead a spot on the bed, and thinking it was Merlin, I reached down to pat him, only to find he was she! She not only didn't run away but also let me pet her and even snuggled in with me for a bit. I was amazed...she grows much braver in the dark, it seems. This morning she would not let me come close--in the daylight--how funny. But that makes a big leap forward for her and my heart was happy. I hope she will do the same tonight. I have really grown to love her already.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That's some frost. I hope you are warm enough tonight to not have any freezing.


It was still pretty chilly but we ran the furnace and the electric heater instead of the propane heater. Nothing froze. We are in Casa Grande, Arizona tonight. Tomorrow we will be in Yuma!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sonja, Fan & Julie, hope the storms don't cause too much damage.
> 
> Tami, hope you find some warmer weather soon, seems awful far south to be so cold.


It's 70F at 5:15pm. We have been to the shower house and are sitting outside. I take a sleeveless maxi dress with me so I don't have to fight getting jeans on damp legs. I didn't bother changing when we got back. Slight breeze. Will be chilly tonight but not cold like it's been. Tomorrow we will get fuel and top off the propane before going to Yuma. We will boondock for a few days. Yay! I can be settled in one place for a few days at least.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Glad you have heat, Sam!
> 
> Last night Miss Tiff surprised the heck out of me. I felt a cat jump up and knead a spot on the bed, and thinking it was Merlin, I reached down to pat him, only to find he was she! She not only didn't run away but also let me pet her and even snuggled in with me for a bit. I was amazed...she grows much braver in the dark, it seems. This morning she would not let me come close--in the daylight--how funny. But that makes a big leap forward for her and my heart was happy. I hope she will do the same tonight. I have really grown to love her already.


That's great, she definitely improving. :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> it's not broken cathy - it's a type of heat pump and when it gets too cold - like we have been having -the colder it gets the less heat it puts out. once the weather turns warmer it will start to work again. --- sam


That seems very unfortunate.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I have read through quickly and managed to catch up. I was way behind. Well Serena's other grandma had her yesterday and they all went to the beach for the day. It wasnt a hot day, around 23c and they had her in a wet suit. Anyway.........she was dropped off around 3pm with her poor little face and ears beetroot red.!!! The stupid people didnt put suncream on her. Gee Wizz in this country in the Summer the UV rays are extreme even on cooler cloudy days. We all know this, I cant believe she let that happen. Poor little kid. DD said it doesnt look quite as red today. I will be seeing them tomorrow, have only seen photos and that was bad enough. She is using aloe vera and it's helping.


Poor Serena! Does your DD have any white vinegar or can she steep some plain tea ? Soak a cloth and lay on the sunburn.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Glad you have heat, Sam!
> 
> Last night Miss Tiff surprised the heck out of me. I felt a cat jump up and knead a spot on the bed, and thinking it was Merlin, I reached down to pat him, only to find he was she! She not only didn't run away but also let me pet her and even snuggled in with me for a bit. I was amazed...she grows much braver in the dark, it seems. This morning she would not let me come close--in the daylight--how funny. But that makes a big leap forward for her and my heart was happy. I hope she will do the same tonight. I have really grown to love her already.


That's wonderful!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

angelam said:


> Well, just got a call from DD. Trip is cancelled due to high winds. The main reason for wanting to go now is because they are doing major roof repairs there. Instead of just say "we're doing roof repairs therefore the house will be closed for the foreseeable future", they built scaffolding all over the house and built a walkway that the public could walk around and see the repairs in progress, thus still getting some income for the NT. Since the public are involved I guess they have to be ultra cautious in windy weather.
> My further interest in the house is because many years ago probably around 1910 my grandmother was a maid there, my grandfather was the local builder who came to do some work at the house and that's how they met. His family had been builders in the area for many years and apparently, way back, builders used to make their own bricks. Each builder had his own mark which he put on every brick. Apparently during these major renovations they found some bricks with our family name on them. How cool is that!
> Renovations are due to be finished by the end of February, they have been going on for the last two years so we need to get our skates on and get down there. Left it till the last minute as usual!!


That's great! Hope you get to see them


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Loved the book mobile, it came every Wednesday to our school, even though we had a library close by. I suppose it's not cost effective anymore, but it sure was a great idea.


We still have a book mobile.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> a friend of Heidi's gave us several heaters that brought the temp up. Heidi and Gary don't use their electric blanket so heidi brought it over. it was 42degs. by the time they left it the heaters had brought it up to the 50's. when i woke up this morning it was 80 degs - a little too warm. it was windy all day today which really brought the windchill down. i really do need to get out - i'm beginning to have cabin fever. it's been a comfortable. so i am good. thanks for the prayers and concern. --- sam


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Glad you have heat, Sam!
> 
> Last night Miss Tiff surprised the heck out of me. I felt a cat jump up and knead a spot on the bed, and thinking it was Merlin, I reached down to pat him, only to find he was she! She not only didn't run away but also let me pet her and even snuggled in with me for a bit. I was amazed...she grows much braver in the dark, it seems. This morning she would not let me come close--in the daylight--how funny. But that makes a big leap forward for her and my heart was happy. I hope she will do the same tonight. I have really grown to love her already.


She knows you need her!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Caught up. Battery at 10%. See you later.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> It's 70F at 5:15pm. We have been to the shower house and are sitting outside. I take a sleeveless maxi dress with me so I don't have to fight getting jeans on damp legs. I didn't bother changing when we got back. Slight breeze. Will be chilly tonight but not cold like it's been. Tomorrow we will get fuel and top off the propane before going to Yuma. We will boondock for a few days. Yay! I can be settled in one place for a few days at least.


I has to feel great to be warmer, glad you didn't freeze last night.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I got my dna results from 23 & me today, it's fun and interesting.
> Kaye Baker-Schwanz
> European
> 99.4%
> ...


Wow, that's interesting.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Glad you have heat, Sam!
> 
> Last night Miss Tiff surprised the heck out of me. I felt a cat jump up and knead a spot on the bed, and thinking it was Merlin, I reached down to pat him, only to find he was she! She not only didn't run away but also let me pet her and even snuggled in with me for a bit. I was amazed...she grows much braver in the dark, it seems. This morning she would not let me come close--in the daylight--how funny. But that makes a big leap forward for her and my heart was happy. I hope she will do the same tonight. I have really grown to love her already.


I'll bet that gave you a warm feeling. Each day will bring her a bit closer.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> It's 70F at 5:15pm. We have been to the shower house and are sitting outside. I take a sleeveless maxi dress with me so I don't have to fight getting jeans on damp legs. I didn't bother changing when we got back. Slight breeze. Will be chilly tonight but not cold like it's been. Tomorrow we will get fuel and top off the propane before going to Yuma. We will boondock for a few days. Yay! I can be settled in one place for a few days at least.


I remember being in Arizona in Feb. and it was 80 during the day but down to 30 at night. What a change! I hope you can keep warm.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sounds as if Serena has a "psycho grandma" just as Luke does....and not I do NOT mean Kate but the other one! Poor baby girl. 
The DNA results were interesting KayeJo; Hannah has been curious about doing that. 
Last night I decided to knit a hat to be felted. I finished it this afternoon and felted it; pretty pleased with the rsults. I'm about to do another one or two...cousin said she would love to have one and I have several patterns I want to try. Here's the one I did today.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sounds as if Serena has a "psycho grandma" just as Luke does....and not I do NOT mean Kate but the other one! Poor baby girl.
> The DNA results were interesting KayeJo; Hannah has been curious about doing that.
> Last night I decided to knit a hat to be felted. I finished it this afternoon and felted it; pretty pleased with the rsults. I'm about to do another one or two...cousin said she would love to have one and I have several patterns I want to try. Here's the one I did today.


Oh that's super, and your shawl you showed earlier!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> Wow, that's interesting.


It really is, I can't post the whole report, it'd take up too much space, but it's fun and interesting.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sounds as if Serena has a "psycho grandma" just as Luke does....and not I do NOT mean Kate but the other one! Poor baby girl.
> The DNA results were interesting KayeJo; Hannah has been curious about doing that.
> Last night I decided to knit a hat to be felted. I finished it this afternoon and felted it; pretty pleased with the rsults. I'm about to do another one or two...cousin said she would love to have one and I have several patterns I want to try. Here's the one I did today.


Watch for them to go on sale, Marla got 2 for 1 before Thanksgiving, that's why we did it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sounds as if Serena has a "psycho grandma" just as Luke does....and not I do NOT mean Kate but the other one! Poor baby girl.
> The DNA results were interesting KayeJo; Hannah has been curious about doing that.
> Last night I decided to knit a hat to be felted. I finished it this afternoon and felted it; pretty pleased with the rsults. I'm about to do another one or two...cousin said she would love to have one and I have several patterns I want to try. Here's the one I did today.


Great hat Gwen!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It really is, I can't post the whole report, it'd take up too much space, but it's fun and interesting.


Wow that's quite a lineup you have there, of great interest for you!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Wow that's quite a lineup you have there, of great interest for you!


Now I really need to dig further into my ancestry and see if I can find where the surprise bits came in. :sm04:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

sassafras123 said:


> Mary, recipe calls for 1/3 cup of brown sugar. It was a tad too sweet for us. Next time would try 1/4 cup.


thanks If you don't want to do brown sugar, you could slice up an apple and put it in the casserole. It is a natural sweetener.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Glad you have heat, Sam!
> 
> Last night Miss Tiff surprised the heck out of me. I felt a cat jump up and knead a spot on the bed, and thinking it was Merlin, I reached down to pat him, only to find he was she! She not only didn't run away but also let me pet her and even snuggled in with me for a bit. I was amazed...she grows much braver in the dark, it seems. This morning she would not let me come close--in the daylight--how funny. But that makes a big leap forward for her and my heart was happy. I hope she will do the same tonight. I have really grown to love her already.


That's very nice.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sounds as if Serena has a "psycho grandma" just as Luke does....and not I do NOT mean Kate but the other one! Poor baby girl.
> The DNA results were interesting KayeJo; Hannah has been curious about doing that.
> Last night I decided to knit a hat to be felted. I finished it this afternoon and felted it; pretty pleased with the rsults. I'm about to do another one or two...cousin said she would love to have one and I have several patterns I want to try. Here's the one I did today.


That looks great.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

I am tired so off to bed for me. We are certainly getting blessed with a lot of snow tonight so I need to get up early to get the car cleared off and ready to take on the roads. DS#1 said the roads were slippery this evening.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I has to feel great to be warmer, glad you didn't freeze last night.


It sure does!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> I remember being in Arizona in Feb. and it was 80 during the day but down to 30 at night. What a change! I hope you can keep warm.


We will be. I know that this RV is not a winter home!!! Talk about drafts. It's more like flow through ventalation! I had to put rugs over the slide out wall floor just to keep our feet from freezing with the slide out. The cold air just comes right through. We will be fine now, even with 30's at night


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sounds as if Serena has a "psycho grandma" just as Luke does....and not I do NOT mean Kate but the other one! Poor baby girl.
> The DNA results were interesting KayeJo; Hannah has been curious about doing that.
> Last night I decided to knit a hat to be felted. I finished it this afternoon and felted it; pretty pleased with the rsults. I'm about to do another one or two...cousin said she would love to have one and I have several patterns I want to try. Here's the one I did today.


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> I am tired so off to bed for me. We are certainly getting blessed with a lot of snow tonight so I need to get up early to get the car cleared off and ready to take on the roads. DS#1 said the roads were slippery this evening.


Be safe.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gwen, are you or Marianne going to get hit with that storm going up the east coast?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Great hat Gwen!


Indeed.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gwen, great hat. I’ve made several & like doing them. I kept one for me but DH makes fun of me when I wear it

Mary safe travels. Sounds like the east coast is to get a nasty storm.

Tami, glad you got to warmer weather. We know 2 couples who usually go to Yuma for the winter but both are home with health issues this winter.

I made a pot of chicken rice soup to take to quilting tomorrow. We used to each bring something & Make it there but the lady whose house we meet at is 87 & we are trying to keep things simpler so she doesnÃ¢ÂÂt do any work when we go there..
I was gifted some fabric to make a quilt for bags of Love, its a border stripe of teddy bears sitting on a shelf. I tried to cut it into strips today & discovered the whole thing is twisted ????Im not sure what to do with it now, itÃ¢ÂÂs pretty but I donÃ¢ÂÂt want to spend hours on something that will twist out of shape & be useless. I’ll see what the others think tomorrow.
IÃ¢ÂÂve been knitting on the Brioche cowl, Im almost done & its looking good, I think.
I took a photo of the quilt I finished last week, its pretty wild & crazy but I think a kid will like it, I hope


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen, great hat. I've made several & like doing them. I kept one for me but DH makes fun of me when I wear it
> 
> Mary safe travels. Sounds like the east coast is to get a nasty storm.
> 
> ...


Great quilt, for sure a kid will love it.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

I think you're right, Bonnie. A kid will surely like your quilt. Good looking piece of skillful work.

Ohio Joy :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Great quilt, for sure a kid will love it.


I think so!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen, great hat. I've made several & like doing them. I kept one for me but DH makes fun of me when I wear it
> 
> Mary safe travels. Sounds like the east coast is to get a nasty storm.
> 
> ...


That's gorgeous, love the animal blocks!????the fabric is terrific.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Love the quilt ,Bonnie????


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just someone I know, who is a long way from home.


 :sm24:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That is a busy morning.


Yes but good news it is getting done and I could afford it. Also he took longer today because he also took impression for crown which saves me an appointment.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sorlenna, so happy kitten warming up to you. 
Tami, yeah, 70F! Know what you mean about staying in one place for awhile.
KayeJo, interesting but my mind says that adds up to more than 100%. How is that possible? What am I missing?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Hope she's better today. How could the silly woman forget the sun screen? Good thing they had her wearing s wet suit or she'd be a lot worse????


Oh she didnt forget! She thought it would be fine not to use it as it wasnt very sunny..... but over here especially in Summer months the UV rays are extreme even on cooler cloudy days. We all know this know she couldnt possibly not know living here.

I had DD and kids here today, Serena's face is a pale pink colour today so improving. If she had been out at the beach much longer she would have blistered for sure. :sm16: :sm15:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh no! Poor Serena, that's awful, Christopher's dad did the same thing to him when he was about a year old, took him rafting down the river for the weekend, took him instead of leaving him at my neighbors, I almost killed that man. I hope that Serena doesn't have sun poisoning, Christopher did.


Not good at all. She is well thank goodness.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

pacer said:


> thanks If you don't want to do brown sugar, you could slice up an apple and put it in the casserole. It is a natural sweetener.


Good idea. Also since I'm lazy probably cut new potatoes in half and add them.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, great hat, I’ve wanted to try felting. What pattern did you use? Did you felt it in washer? Top or front loader?


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, lovely quilt, wonderful fabric.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Thats not right .has the woman no sense


Agreed! I cant remember if I mentioned it on here or not.... about 6 weeks ago the woman had Serena and took her home with a bandaid on her middle finger. Serena was complaining later on that her fingers were really sore.... DD had a close look and fingers either side of bandaid one had bit of skin a bit loose... so she took the bandaid off to see and that finger had a cut/scrape down it. Asked Serena what on earth happened to her hand? The grater cut me when I was grating carrot...!!!!For goodness sake she had been letting Serena use one of those metal cheese/veg graters.... this type..... :sm06:

Golly sorry the picture is so big!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> it's not broken cathy - it's a type of heat pump and when it gets too cold - like we have been having -the colder it gets the less heat it puts out. once the weather turns warmer it will start to work again. --- sam


 :sm24: And I see you have posted that you now have a couple of portable heaters. Good to hear. :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> think the other grandma needs a wake up call. why the wet suit? --- sam


The water was probably cold I gather. It wasnt a hot day but around 23c. But I do wonder why with anything she does. It does my head in the stupid things that she has done occasionaly. :sm19:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Poor Serena! Does your DD have any white vinegar or can she steep some plain tea ? Soak a cloth and lay on the sunburn.


It's already looking lots better thank goodness. Thanks Tami.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sounds as if Serena has a "psycho grandma" just as Luke does....and not I do NOT mean Kate but the other one! Poor baby girl.
> The DNA results were interesting KayeJo; Hannah has been curious about doing that.
> Last night I decided to knit a hat to be felted. I finished it this afternoon and felted it; pretty pleased with the rsults. I'm about to do another one or two...cousin said she would love to have one and I have several patterns I want to try. Here's the one I did today.


Looks good Gwen!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sounds as if Serena has a "psycho grandma" just as Luke does....and not I do NOT mean Kate but the other one! Poor baby girl.
> The DNA results were interesting KayeJo; Hannah has been curious about doing that.
> Last night I decided to knit a hat to be felted. I finished it this afternoon and felted it; pretty pleased with the rsults. I'm about to do another one or two...cousin said she would love to have one and I have several patterns I want to try. Here's the one I did today.


Well done! :sm24: :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> It really is, I can't post the whole report, it'd take up too much space, but it's fun and interesting.


It sure is interesting. :sm11:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Agreed! I cant remember if I mentioned it on here or not.... about 6 weeks ago the woman had Serena and took her home with a bandaid on her middle finger. Serena was complaining later on that her fingers were really sore.... DD had a close look and fingers either side of bandaid one had bit of skin a bit loose... so she took the bandaid off to see and that finger had a cut/scrape down it. Asked Serena what on earth happened to her hand? The grater cut me when I was grating carrot...!!!!For goodness sake she had been letting Serena use one of those metal cheese/veg graters.... this type..... :sm06:
> 
> Golly sorry the picture is so big!


Goodness me- I know Serena is smart, but she is only three.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen, great hat. I've made several & like doing them. I kept one for me but DH makes fun of me when I wear it
> 
> Mary safe travels. Sounds like the east coast is to get a nasty storm.
> 
> ...


I'm sure some kid wil LOVE it!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen, great hat. I've made several & like doing them. I kept one for me but DH makes fun of me when I wear it
> 
> Mary safe travels. Sounds like the east coast is to get a nasty storm.
> 
> ...


Lovely quilt, I am sure a child will love it. :sm11:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> Glad you have heat, Sam!
> 
> Last night Miss Tiff surprised the heck out of me. I felt a cat jump up and knead a spot on the bed, and thinking it was Merlin, I reached down to pat him, only to find he was she! She not only didn't run away but also let me pet her and even snuggled in with me for a bit. I was amazed...she grows much braver in the dark, it seems. This morning she would not let me come close--in the daylight--how funny. But that makes a big leap forward for her and my heart was happy. I hope she will do the same tonight. I have really grown to love her already.


One of those purrrfect moments , may you get more every day


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> It's 70F at 5:15pm. We have been to the shower house and are sitting outside. I take a sleeveless maxi dress with me so I don't have to fight getting jeans on damp legs. I didn't bother changing when we got back. Slight breeze. Will be chilly tonight but not cold like it's been. Tomorrow we will get fuel and top off the propane before going to Yuma. We will boondock for a few days. Yay! I can be settled in one place for a few days at least.


Glad to hear its getting warmer Tami


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sounds as if Serena has a "psycho grandma" just as Luke does....and not I do NOT mean Kate but the other one! Poor baby girl.
> The DNA results were interesting KayeJo; Hannah has been curious about doing that.
> Last night I decided to knit a hat to be felted. I finished it this afternoon and felted it; pretty pleased with the rsults. I'm about to do another one or two...cousin said she would love to have one and I have several patterns I want to try. Here's the one I did today.


Thats lovely Gwen , beautiful colours, look forward to seeing more


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> I am tired so off to bed for me. We are certainly getting blessed with a lot of snow tonight so I need to get up early to get the car cleared off and ready to take on the roads. DS#1 said the roads were slippery this evening.


Safe driving Mary


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen, great hat. I've made several & like doing them. I kept one for me but DH makes fun of me when I wear it
> 
> Mary safe travels. Sounds like the east coast is to get a nasty storm.
> 
> ...


I must be a big kid because I love it , wonderful colours


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Agreed! I cant remember if I mentioned it on here or not.... about 6 weeks ago the woman had Serena and took her home with a bandaid on her middle finger. Serena was complaining later on that her fingers were really sore.... DD had a close look and fingers either side of bandaid one had bit of skin a bit loose... so she took the bandaid off to see and that finger had a cut/scrape down it. Asked Serena what on earth happened to her hand? The grater cut me when I was grating carrot...!!!!For goodness sake she had been letting Serena use one of those metal cheese/veg graters.... this type..... :sm06:
> 
> Golly sorry the picture is so big!


Well that answers my question , the woman has no sense


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I finished up the brioche hat. It was supposed to be done in one color but I thought it would show up better in .2ð³of course, I didnât take into account that by doing that the decreases would show up like a red flagð³ð©. I finished it anyway & it will keep a head warm & now I understand how brioche is done. Iâve cast on to do a cowl now, hopefully it will look better .
> I also put the binding on the quilt Iâve been working on, so thatâs done.ð
> 
> I took a chunk of salmon out of the freezer , DH caught it when he went fishing in BC, DS2 is coming to help us eat it as thereâs more than enough for 2. I think Iâll make oven roast potatoes & Caesar salad to go with it. I also have pie- Saskatoon & Apple left from what I took to my sisters the other night


It looks good-that is one of my goals for this year as well. The crown needed to be one colour I think-though there is a way of decreasing in 2 colour brioche (I know becuase I have seen it done).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> you're supposed to have pork and kraut on new year's day - gives you good luck through out the year. --- sam


Not keen on pork and hate kraut so I wouldn't be having that! I've never really liked it and was stupid enough one day to try it when David insisted. That and morning sickness meant it didn't stay down long! So David delights in teasing me about eating it.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen, great hat. I've made several & like doing them. I kept one for me but DH makes fun of me when I wear it
> 
> Mary safe travels. Sounds like the east coast is to get a nasty storm.
> 
> ...


Any child would love that quilt. I don't know how you manage to keep turning out quilts so quickly, they're all works of art.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sorlenna said:


> Glad you have heat, Sam!
> 
> Last night Miss Tiff surprised the heck out of me. I felt a cat jump up and knead a spot on the bed, and thinking it was Merlin, I reached down to pat him, only to find he was she! She not only didn't run away but also let me pet her and even snuggled in with me for a bit. I was amazed...she grows much braver in the dark, it seems. This morning she would not let me come close--in the daylight--how funny. But that makes a big leap forward for her and my heart was happy. I hope she will do the same tonight. I have really grown to love her already.


That is so sweet :sm24:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> And well used by the looks. How old is it, Margaret?


1854. One of the first free public libraries in the world. Must go and see ours when I get home it is meant to be stunning as well-never have been there.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> And here's me grumbling at our 28C today. So glad I decided to remain in NZ.


Sydney looking at 37 Sunday I think it was. And Sydney does tend to be humid as well. So you sure wouldn't have liked the weather.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Had coffee with Vicky and family this morning. Then went on a 1 hour cruise and wondered around before returning. No photos. 
Last cricket test started today so was following that and got back here in time to watch the last hour or so. Ebbed and flowed through the day but finished with us slightly better position than England. Moved from England looking in control to us in the final 10 minutes of today's play.
Tomorrow we are having E for the day. Plan to take her to the zoo and the Botanic Gardens (the gardens have a special part for children under 8 and talking to someone who works there who said would be ideal for her. 
The next day all of us (7 of us) are spending the day together. As it is to be 41 we are going to the Museum which also has a great section for young kids. Need something inside.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I love it Margaret its beautiful does it look as good from the outside , when i was young my favourite place to visit was the library , you may have seen the old library in Middlesbrough its one of my favourite buildings over a 100 years old and still standing which is amazing for middlesbrough as the council long back decided to knock down most of old victorian building and put up some awful block things instead


That's great as well.
The outside is nice but not stunning like the inside. They really did make buildings attractive then- unlike so many of the modern ones. Most of them are simply functional.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Love libraries so truly enjoyed all the pix but the one in Adelaide was amazing.


The one I posted is Melbourne- but the Adelaide one is meant to be stunning as well.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sounds as if Serena has a "psycho grandma" just as Luke does....and not I do NOT mean Kate but the other one! Poor baby girl.
> The DNA results were interesting KayeJo; Hannah has been curious about doing that.
> Last night I decided to knit a hat to be felted. I finished it this afternoon and felted it; pretty pleased with the rsults. I'm about to do another one or two...cousin said she would love to have one and I have several patterns I want to try. Here's the one I did today.


That is very elegant. I love it!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen, great hat. I've made several & like doing them. I kept one for me but DH makes fun of me when I wear it
> 
> Mary safe travels. Sounds like the east coast is to get a nasty storm.
> 
> ...


What a lovely quilt :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

sugarsugar said:


> Agreed! I cant remember if I mentioned it on here or not.... about 6 weeks ago the woman had Serena and took her home with a bandaid on her middle finger. Serena was complaining later on that her fingers were really sore.... DD had a close look and fingers either side of bandaid one had bit of skin a bit loose... so she took the bandaid off to see and that finger had a cut/scrape down it. Asked Serena what on earth happened to her hand? The grater cut me when I was grating carrot...!!!!For goodness sake she had been letting Serena use one of those metal cheese/veg graters.... this type..... :sm06:
> 
> Golly sorry the picture is so big!


The woman is without sense :sm25:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> 1854. One of the first free public libraries in the world. Must go and see ours when I get home it is meant to be stunning as well-never have been there.


 :sm24: And how long have you, avid reader, lived in Adelaide?!!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Sydney looking at 37 Sunday I think it was. And Sydney does tend to be humid as well. So you sure wouldn't have liked the weather.


I honestly don't think I would have survived!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> I love all these pictures of beautiful libraries. Our local library is a very modern building (built in the 1980s I think) but nevertheless it is a very busy, well stocked and thriving library whilst many in neighbouring towns are being closed down.


Our local libraries are nothing like the one I posted or that I believe our State Library is. There is a difference between the State Library and the Public Libraries. The State Library is aimed towards research (and the South Australian one has a major emphasis on South Australia). Whereas Public Libraries are aimed more at what the general public want to borrow.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here is the shawl I made using the Caron Cake yarn.


Love those colours Gwen.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well up to page 60 and think it is time to head to bed now. TTYL.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Agreed! I cant remember if I mentioned it on here or not.... about 6 weeks ago the woman had Serena and took her home with a bandaid on her middle finger. Serena was complaining later on that her fingers were really sore.... DD had a close look and fingers either side of bandaid one had bit of skin a bit loose... so she took the bandaid off to see and that finger had a cut/scrape down it. Asked Serena what on earth happened to her hand? The grater cut me when I was grating carrot...!!!!For goodness sake she had been letting Serena use one of those metal cheese/veg graters.... this type..... :sm06:
> 
> Golly sorry the picture is so big!


????????


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:



> One of those purrrfect moments , may you get more every day


She did come back last night, and this morning was the first time I heard her really meow--seems the new feline alarm clock is taking her training seriously! She does like her food (but I'm sure Merlin has put her up to it). :sm04:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorleena, glad your kitty is coming to love you.

Thanks for all the lovely comments on the quilt, I thought most people would think the colors pretty wild so I’m glad to hear you don’t think so. I don’t like drab????

I finished up the cowl last night, will take a photo later. Off to quilting


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gwen, great hat.

Bonnie, chicken rice soup sounds good. I need to clean out the refrigerator and make soup, too. The quilt looks great with that fabric. I hope the teddy bear fabric works out. It's so annoying when it doesn't cooperate!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> Our local libraries are nothing like the one I posted or that I believe our State Library is. There is a difference between the State Library and the Public Libraries. The State Library is aimed towards research (and the South Australian one has a major emphasis on South Australia). Whereas Public Libraries are aimed more at what the general public want to borrow.


My hometown library is an old great building too, with a bit of everything. I'll find a picture when I am at the computer (tablet doesn't do photos very well).


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

thewren said:


> a friend of Heidi's gave us several heaters that brought the temp up. Heidi and Gary don't use their electric blanket so heidi brought it over. it was 42degs. by the time they left it the heaters had brought it up to the 50's. when i woke up this morning it was 80 degs - a little too warm. it was windy all day today which really brought the windchill down. i really do need to get out - i'm beginning to have cabin fever. it's been a comfortable. so i am good. thanks for the prayers and concern. --- sam


Wonderful you are warmer now and hope the wind dies down a bit. That wind chill is awful!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> She did come back last night, and this morning was the first time I heard her really meow--seems the new feline alarm clock is taking her training seriously! She does like her food (but I'm sure Merlin has put her up to it). :sm04:


This will all be easing the heart ache, I am so glad she is settling.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sounds as if Serena has a "psycho grandma" just as Luke does....and not I do NOT mean Kate but the other one! Poor baby girl.
> The DNA results were interesting KayeJo; Hannah has been curious about doing that.
> Last night I decided to knit a hat to be felted. I finished it this afternoon and felted it; pretty pleased with the rsults. I'm about to do another one or two...cousin said she would love to have one and I have several patterns I want to try. Here's the one I did today.


What a nice hat! I have never felted and must try it one day.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> I am tired so off to bed for me. We are certainly getting blessed with a lot of snow tonight so I need to get up early to get the car cleared off and ready to take on the roads. DS#1 said the roads were slippery this evening.


We must have had some overnight. I heard the plows here at 4 a.m.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sounds as if Serena has a "psycho grandma" just as Luke does....and not I do NOT mean Kate but the other one! Poor baby girl.
> The DNA results were interesting KayeJo; Hannah has been curious about doing that.
> Last night I decided to knit a hat to be felted. I finished it this afternoon and felted it; pretty pleased with the rsults. I'm about to do another one or two...cousin said she would love to have one and I have several patterns I want to try. Here's the one I did today.


Very nice!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> We will be. I know that this RV is not a winter home!!! Talk about drafts. It's more like flow through ventalation! I had to put rugs over the slide out wall floor just to keep our feet from freezing with the slide out. The cold air just comes right through. We will be fine now, even with 30's at night


 :sm24:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen, great hat. I've made several & like doing them. I kept one for me but DH makes fun of me when I wear it
> 
> Mary safe travels. Sounds like the east coast is to get a nasty storm.
> 
> ...


That's a great quilt.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen, great hat. I've made several & like doing them. I kept one for me but DH makes fun of me when I wear it
> 
> Mary safe travels. Sounds like the east coast is to get a nasty storm.
> 
> ...


I love the quilt! I started a quilt 6 years ago, it's a Ufo , maybe cause I did so much sewing when the kids were growing up, but I just don't like doing it anymore...... And I don't think I really know how to quilt....went to a class years ago but just became frustrated.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Agreed! I cant remember if I mentioned it on here or not.... about 6 weeks ago the woman had Serena and took her home with a bandaid on her middle finger. Serena was complaining later on that her fingers were really sore.... DD had a close look and fingers either side of bandaid one had bit of skin a bit loose... so she took the bandaid off to see and that finger had a cut/scrape down it. Asked Serena what on earth happened to her hand? The grater cut me when I was grating carrot...!!!!For goodness sake she had been letting Serena use one of those metal cheese/veg graters.... this type..... :sm06:
> 
> Golly sorry the picture is so big!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Maatje said:


> I love the quilt! I started a quilt 6 years ago, it's a Ufo , maybe cause I did so much sewing when the kids were growing up, but I just don't like doing it anymore...... And I don't think I really know how to quilt....went to a class years ago but just became frustrated.


I am more of a Patch worker than a quilt maker, I lack the patience I have decided- unlike my daughter. I reckon someone will just love that quilt, *Bonnie!*


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

That woman is something else! I mean Serena's GM.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

angelam said:


> Any child would love that quilt. I don't know how you manage to keep turning out quilts so quickly, they're all works of art.


Exactly!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen, great hat. I've made several & like doing them. I kept one for me but DH makes fun of me when I wear it
> 
> Mary safe travels. Sounds like the east coast is to get a nasty storm.
> 
> ...


Bonnie, what a beautiful quilt. How is your son doing?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sounds as if Serena has a "psycho grandma" just as Luke does....and not I do NOT mean Kate but the other one! Poor baby girl.
> The DNA results were interesting KayeJo; Hannah has been curious about doing that.
> Last night I decided to knit a hat to be felted. I finished it this afternoon and felted it; pretty pleased with the rsults. I'm about to do another one or two...cousin said she would love to have one and I have several patterns I want to try. Here's the one I did today.


Love the hat Gwen. Great color. I've been told I can't use my front loading washer to felt. :sm13: Do you know anything about that? I guess I could do it by hand with bubble wrap and in the sink.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> We will be. I know that this RV is not a winter home!!! Talk about drafts. It's more like flow through ventalation! I had to put rugs over the slide out wall floor just to keep our feet from freezing with the slide out. The cold air just comes right through. We will be fine now, even with 30's at night


Wishing you warmer weather. I remember being in a tent in the desert before we knew enough about camping. We froze in sleeping bags with no special insulation between us and the earth. Little did we know the night got cold in the desert, but we know now, and the earth just sucked the heat out of our bodies. Hoping you get to enjoy your time without freezing drafts and without getting sick.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Well, I can't see across the yard right now. Beautiful sitting at home but wouldn't want to be out in it. We are getting weather alerts for the worst to come yet.

Had such a lovely dinner last night with another younger couple. So much fun catching up on their children and how talented and creative they are. I enjoy their company so much and the man is such a lovely person, well, they both are, but often I like the woman and not the man, but both of them are just beautiful people. They will have their 25th anniversary in July and see us as inspiration.

Sugarsugar, sorry the other grandma doesn't have any wisdom. Hard to deal with it when if affects the well-being of your DGD. So sad that this happened with the sun and the grater.

Sam, hope you are able to stay warm. Yesterday you were colder than we were. It's usually the other way around.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Marikayknits, so glad to hear there were no blockages and hoping things go well when you see your cardiologist.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> One of those, thank goodness all ended well stories. Glad you are both safe- but I can understand your frustration.


Exactly. I can laugh about it now, thank goodness.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

My brother’s two sons are planning a celebration of life for Larry on January 30 in Mankato where they were raised and much closer to where we were raised than his current residence in Oregon. There will be a service in OR too, not sure when yet. I’ll he making arrangements to fly into Minneapolis.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Cashmere, love your love for people. 
Jeanette, safe travels.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> My brother's two sons are planning a celebration of life for Larry on January 30 in Mankato where they were raised and much closer to where we were raised than his current residence in Oregon. There will be a service in OR too, not sure when yet. I'll he making arrangements to fly into Minneapolis.


That will be nice to have a service closer to where his sons were raised. Hopefully, this means they will have friends there to support them from their childhood. Will you be able to go to both? Sounds like you have a close family and hoping this will help all of you through this difficult time. Thinking of you every day and sending you prayers and hugs.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Hand felting


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Cashmere, love your love for people.
> Jeanette, safe travels.


Thank you Joy. And you are one of them. :sm24:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> That will be nice to have a service closer to where his sons were raised. Hopefully, this means they will have friends there to support them from their childhood. Will you be able to go to both? Sounds like you have a close family and hoping this will help all of you through this difficult time. Thinking of you every day and sending you prayers and hugs.


Thank you. It will mean that his ex-wife and their Minn. and Iowa friends can be there. I heard from 3 of my classmates (through Facebook)who had brothers in Larry's class who will also be attending. The news had already traveled to them by midafternoon of the day Larry died. The grapevine is alive and well.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Thank you. It will mean that his ex-wife and their Minn. and Iowa friends can be there. I heard from 3 of my classmates (through Facebook)who had brothers in Larry's class who will also be attending. The news had already traveled to them by midafternoon of the day Larry died. The grapevine is alive and well.


Shows the impact his life had on so many.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Yes but good news it is getting done and I could afford it. Also he took longer today because he also took impression for crown which saves me an appointment.


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sorlenna, so happy kitten warming up to you.
> Tami, yeah, 70F! Know what you mean about staying in one place for awhile.
> KayeJo, interesting but my mind says that adds up to more than 100%. How is that possible? What am I missing?


No, the larger amounts are then broken down to the individual, it comes out at 99.4% with .6% unassigned.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh she didnt forget! She thought it would be fine not to use it as it wasnt very sunny..... but over here especially in Summer months the UV rays are extreme even on cooler cloudy days. We all know this know she couldnt possibly not know living here.
> 
> I had DD and kids here today, Serena's face is a pale pink colour today so improving. If she had been out at the beach much longer she would have blistered for sure. :sm16: :sm15:


In Texas they warn you that you burn worse on cloudy days because you don't realize the sun is as intense as it really is.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Oh boy what a stormy night. It kept us awake with heavy rain beating down. Now we have very high winds roaring round the house.
Did a quick check, the garden seems ok, and house intact, but it’s very noisy outside for sure. Mother Nature is having quite a hissy fit with us.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I did not get hit by the storm; just very cold this morning. I haven't heard from Marianne.


tami_ohio said:


> Gwen, are you or Marianne going to get hit with that storm going up the east coast?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Awesome quilt!


Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen, great hat. I've made several & like doing them. I kept one for me but DH makes fun of me when I wear it
> 
> Mary safe travels. Sounds like the east coast is to get a nasty storm.
> 
> ...


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> In Texas they warn you that you burn worse on cloudy days because you don't realize the sun is as intense as it really is.


We can burn here in 10 minutes, cloudy days are the dangerous ones that's for sure. That grandmother is bad news, what an idiot!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Love the hat Gwen. Great color. I've been told I can't use my front loading washer to felt. :sm13: Do you know anything about that? I guess I could do it by hand with bubble wrap and in the sink.


Lots of people here in UK use front loaders to felt as we don't have top loader washing machines.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Agreed! I cant remember if I mentioned it on here or not.... about 6 weeks ago the woman had Serena and took her home with a bandaid on her middle finger. Serena was complaining later on that her fingers were really sore.... DD had a close look and fingers either side of bandaid one had bit of skin a bit loose... so she took the bandaid off to see and that finger had a cut/scrape down it. Asked Serena what on earth happened to her hand? The grater cut me when I was grating carrot...!!!!For goodness sake she had been letting Serena use one of those metal cheese/veg graters.... this type..... :sm06:
> 
> Golly sorry the picture is so big!


Oh dear, that woman really doesn't think things through properly before execution, most any ninny would realize a 3yr old should not be in possession of sharp kitchen utensils, didn't she once have her using a knife for something?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> She did come back last night, and this morning was the first time I heard her really meow--seems the new feline alarm clock is taking her training seriously! She does like her food (but I'm sure Merlin has put her up to it). :sm04:


Lol! That is great progress though. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Thank you. It will mean that his ex-wife and their Minn. and Iowa friends can be there. I heard from 3 of my classmates (through Facebook)who had brothers in Larry's class who will also be attending. The news had already traveled to them by midafternoon of the day Larry died. The grapevine is alive and well.


It will be good to celebrate his life where there are many friends and family, and then to have a service in Oregon for the friends there also. 
Have a safe trip.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

*Sassafras* thank you (and thank you to everyone for the positive comments) and it is a free pattern from ravelry. I have a top loading washer and ran it through 2 cycles. Before wearing it this morning I went back and added a button and like it. And to *Julie*
I'm wearing my guernsey today...it's 25F this morning! Perfect guernsey weather. I got several comments on the guernsey and folks were awed by your talent/skills Julie (I was at my monthly knitting group. Also got positive feedback on the hat.


sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, great hat, IÃ¢ÂÂve wanted to try felting. What pattern did you use? Did you felt it in washer? Top or front loader?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> My brother's two sons are planning a celebration of life for Larry on January 30 in Mankato where they were raised and much closer to where we were raised than his current residence in Oregon. There will be a service in OR too, not sure when yet. I'll he making arrangements to fly into Minneapolis.


Safe travels Jeanette


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> Lots of people here in UK use front loaders to felt as we don't have top loader washing machines.


Front loaders here ,dont think I've even seen a top loader for sale for years now


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Fan said:


> We can burn here in 10 minutes, cloudy days are the dangerous ones that's for sure. That grandmother is bad news, what an idiot!


Seems she has less sense than the child she's supposed to be caring for. She needs her own minder.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Oh boy what a stormy night. It kept us awake with heavy rain beating down. Now we have very high winds roaring round the house.
> Did a quick check, the garden seems ok, and house intact, but it's very noisy outside for sure. Mother Nature is having quite a hissy fit with us.


Some unsecured roofing iron down, and a few windows smashed here- wind speeds forecast up to 160k, the storm will intensify till mid-day they say.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> *Sassafras* thank you (and thank you to everyone for the positive comments) and it is a free pattern from ravelry. I have a top loading washer and ran it through 2 cycles. Before wearing it this morning I went back and added a button and like it. And to *Julie*
> I'm wearing my guernsey today...it's 25F this morning! Perfect guernsey weather. I got several comments on the guernsey and folks were awed by your talent/skills Julie (I was at my monthly knitting group. Also got positive feedback on the hat.


The Guernsey looks super, Gwen (saw it in a PM) as does the new svelte Gwen! I love the hat- may well make one!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I really like this one from mjs:


An Irishman walks into a bar in Dublin, orders three pints of Guinness and sits in the back of the room, drinking a sip out of each one in turn. When he finished all three, he comes back to the bar and orders three more.

The bartender says to him, ‘You know, a pint goes flat after I draw it; it would taste better if you bought one at a time.’ The Irishman replies, ‘Well, you see, I have two brothers. One is in America, the other in Australia, and I’m here in Dublin. When we all left home, we promised that we’d drink this way to remember the days we all drank together.

‘The bartender admits that this is a nice custom, and leaves it there. The Irishman becomes a regular in the bar and always drinks the same way: he orders three pints and drinks the three pints by taking drinks from each of them in turn.

One day, he comes in and orders two pints. All the other regulars in the bar notice and fall silent. When he comes back to the bar for the second round, the bartender says, ‘I don’t want to intrude on your grief, but I wanted to offer my condolences on your great loss.’

The Irishman looks confused for a moment, then a lights dawns in his eye and he laughs. ‘Oh, no, ‘ he says, ‘Everyone is fine. I’ve just quit drinking!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Fan said:


> Oh boy what a stormy night. It kept us awake with heavy rain beating down. Now we have very high winds roaring round the house.
> Did a quick check, the garden seems ok, and house intact, but it's very noisy outside for sure. Mother Nature is having quite a hissy fit with us.


How dreadful. Do stay safe.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Some unsecured roofing iron down, and a few windows smashed here- wind speeds forecast up to 160k, the storm will intensify till mid-day they say.


and you stay safe ,too.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> I really like this one from mjs:
> 
> An Irishman walks into a bar in Dublin, orders three pints of Guinness and sits in the back of the room, drinking a sip out of each one in turn. When he finished all three, he comes back to the bar and orders three more.
> 
> ...


Love it :sm23 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> and you stay safe ,too.


I don't intend to go out again!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Love it :sm23 :sm24:


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> *Sassafras* thank you (and thank you to everyone for the positive comments) and it is a free pattern from ravelry. I have a top loading washer and ran it through 2 cycles. Before wearing it this morning I went back and added a button and like it. And to *Julie*
> I'm wearing my guernsey today...it's 25F this morning! Perfect guernsey weather. I got several comments on the guernsey and folks were awed by your talent/skills Julie (I was at my monthly knitting group. Also got positive feedback on the hat.


It looks great on you Gwen!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Some unsecured roofing iron down, and a few windows smashed here- wind speeds forecast up to 160k, the storm will intensify till mid-day they say.


I hope they are able to get the windows fixed fairly soon after the storm dies down, you don't want all the cool air you are cultivating with your fans to go right out the windows, literally.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I really like this one from mjs:
> 
> An Irishman walks into a bar in Dublin, orders three pints of Guinness and sits in the back of the room, drinking a sip out of each one in turn. When he finished all three, he comes back to the bar and orders three more.
> 
> ...


 :sm23:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I hope they are able to get the windows fixed fairly soon after the storm dies down, you don't want all the cool air you are cultivating with your fans to go right out the windows, literally.


I worded that badly- the smashed windows are at #33 which is currently vacant- I will be ringing Nasir shortly!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I worded that badly- the smashed windows are at #33 which is currently vacant- I will be ringing Nasir shortly!


Ohhh! I'm glad that they aren't yours, but definitely don't want damage at the other house either. :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Ohhh! I'm glad that they aren't yours, but definitely don't want damage at the other house either. :sm24:


all seems ok at mine!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> all seems ok at mine!


Hope it stays that way Julie. I like the joke.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Hope it stays that way Julie. I like the joke.


I hope so too, Mary!
It is so typical of Irish 'logic' as spread by word of mouth!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> all seems ok at mine!


 :sm24:


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I hope so too, Mary!
> It is so typical of Irish 'logic' as spread by word of mouth!


My Irish great grandfather once told his second son who was 25 at the time , when he arrived home late, (ie after10 pm.) " tis morning every night when you come home" .


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> My Irish great grandfather once told his second son who was 25 at the time , when he arrived home late, (ie after10 pm.) " tis morning every night when you come home" .


I like it! Thanks for the chuckle!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

martina said:


> My Irish great grandfather once told his second son who was 25 at the time , when he arrived home late, (ie after10 pm.) " tis morning every night when you come home" .


 :sm23:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> *Sassafras* thank you (and thank you to everyone for the positive comments) and it is a free pattern from ravelry. I have a top loading washer and ran it through 2 cycles. Before wearing it this morning I went back and added a button and like it. And to *Julie*
> I'm wearing my guernsey today...it's 25F this morning! Perfect guernsey weather. I got several comments on the guernsey and folks were awed by your talent/skills Julie (I was at my monthly knitting group. Also got positive feedback on the hat.


The hat looks great on you Gwen. Would love to see you wearing your guernsey too.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Some unsecured roofing iron down, and a few windows smashed here- wind speeds forecast up to 160k, the storm will intensify till mid-day they say.


Strong winds around here too. I had to make a detour on my way to work this afternoon as a tree had just come down right across the road. I count myself lucky that I wasn't a minute earlier. The tree brought down a brick wall and landed straight across the road with its upper branches on the bonnet of a car in the petrol station across the road. Luckily no one was hurt. The lady driving the car was in the petrol station paying at the time.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I really like this one from mjs:
> 
> An Irishman walks into a bar in Dublin, orders three pints of Guinness and sits in the back of the room, drinking a sip out of each one in turn. When he finished all three, he comes back to the bar and orders three more.
> 
> ...


 :sm09: :sm09: :sm24:


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> *Sassafras* thank you (and thank you to everyone for the positive comments) and it is a free pattern from ravelry. I have a top loading washer and ran it through 2 cycles. Before wearing it this morning I went back and added a button and like it. And to *Julie*
> I'm wearing my guernsey today...it's 25F this morning! Perfect guernsey weather. I got several comments on the guernsey and folks were awed by your talent/skills Julie (I was at my monthly knitting group. Also got positive feedback on the hat.


Gorgeous, you look very chic Gwen????


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

The storm is still raging, one of our patio chairs just whizzed across the yard to the fence. Too wet to retrieve it!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> Strong winds around here too. I had to make a detour on my way to work this afternoon as a tree had just come down right across the road. I count myself lucky that I wasn't a minute earlier. The tree brought down a brick wall and landed straight across the road with its upper branches on the bonnet of a car in the petrol station across the road. Luckily no one was hurt. The lady driving the car was in the petrol station paying at the time.


Goodness me- you were both very fortunate- do you know was her car badly damaged?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Finally got all the christmas decorations packed and put away, well that not strictly true , I 've just realised that I have another christmas tradition in this house for about the last 6 years I say is that all the decorations put away , look round say yes , make a cuppa sit down and within half a hour spot something that I've missed , the wreath on the door , Santa Lucia candle in window , baubles hanging from lampshade , this year robins on tv stand , At least I'm consistent ????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Finally got all the christmas decorations packed and put away, well that not strictly true , I 've just realised that I have another christmas tradition in this house for about the last 6 years I say is that all the decorations put away , look round say yes , make a cuppa sit down and within half a hour spot something that I've missed , the wreath on the door , Santa Lucia candle in window , baubles hanging from lampshade , this year robins on tv stand , At least I'm consistent ????


Mine are down too, Mum always liked to do it on the 5th January. (which is what we are ).


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

We are having a different storm here - snow and wind and temperatures are falling fairly fast. We were supposed to have Bible study and choir practice tonight, but after I got home from picking up Lili after school, I told Bob to call everyone and cancel. Roads were very slippery and it was snowing sideways. The buses were running late, too - Lili's sister Katie usually gets home about half an hour before her, but her bus pulled up while I was getting Lili out of the car. A lot of schools around us have already closed for tomorrow, I hope ours are,too. The wind chill is supposed to be -25* F tomorrow - that's getting into Bonnie territory (LOL)! Hugs to all from snowy blowy central New York!!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Bonnie, what a beautiful quilt. How is your son doing?


He's not 100% but went back to work today


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Goodness me- you were both very fortunate- do you know was her car badly damaged?


No, it didn't look damaged at all. Probably a few minor dents and scratches if you look closely.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Mine are down too, Mum always liked to do it on the 5th January. (which is what we are ).


I usually wait till the 6th (Epiphany) but middle son was here and he offered to help put everything in the loft so down they came


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> We are having a different storm here - snow and wind and temperatures are falling fairly fast. We were supposed to have Bible study and choir practice tonight, but after I got home from picking up Lili after school, I told Bob to call everyone and cancel. Roads were very slippery and it was snowing sideways. The buses were running late, too - Lili's sister Katie usually gets home about half an hour before her, but her bus pulled up while I was getting Lili out of the car. A lot of schools around us have already closed for tomorrow, I hope ours are,too. The wind chill is supposed to be -25* F tomorrow - that's getting into Bonnie territory (LOL)! Hugs to all from snowy blowy central New York!!


I gather 4 have died in it.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Love the hat Gwen. Great color. I've been told I can't use my front loading washer to felt. :sm13: Do you know anything about that? I guess I could do it by hand with bubble wrap and in the sink.


I used my front loader & it worked fine, I just had to run the cycle a few times


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

One fatality in our storm.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> No, it didn't look damaged at all. Probably a few minor dents and scratches if you look closely.


she is lucky!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

OMG, sounds like the whole world is getting crazy weather. 
Angela, I’m glad you weren’t a few seconds sooner, that wall could have made a mess
Julie, glad it wasn’t your window.
Paula, I saw on the news where the northeast is to get a nasty storm 

Very productive at quilting today, I got 3 lap sized quilt tops sewn, 2 with the bear fabrics. I had everything cut so they went together quickly. Once I get them quilted I’ll take photos.
Well, better get off here & figure out what I’m making for supper


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> OMG, sounds like the whole world is getting crazy weather.
> Angela, I'm glad you weren't a few seconds sooner, that wall could have made a mess
> Julie, glad it wasn't your window.
> Paula, I saw on the news where the northeast is to get a nasty storm
> ...


So am I, Bonnie!

Well done getting all that quilting together.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Sorlena mentioned she had a snake plant in their bedroom to help clean the air. i found this article i thought you might enjoy. my i suggest you use the URL at the end of the article - there are lovely pictures of each plant they are talking about. --- sam

Houseplants That May Purify Indoor Air
Houseplants That May Remove Volatile Organic Compounds From Indoor Air
By Deborah Leader, RN | Reviewed by Sanja Jelic, MD

Houseplants have an almost magical ability to transform an otherwise drab and dreary house into an aesthetically pleasing, peaceful home. But can they also improve indoor air quality? Studies conducted by NASA and other agencies suggest that they can. And because improving indoor air quality is an important part of COPD management, houseplants may serve as a harmless addition to the air filtration system in your home.

Indoor Air Pollutants and Air Purifiers

Indoor air pollutants, such as carbon dioxide, benzene, formaldehyde, and mercury, are classified as volatile organic compounds, or VOC's. VOC's come from building materials, home and personal care products and behaviors like smoking, cooking or wood-burning stoves. Being carbon-based chemicals, VOC's are notorious for causing or exacerbating, health problems, especially in children and adults with existing respiratory illnesses.

A number of people who have COPD use air purifying systems with HEPA filters to purify the air they breathe indoors. While air cleaning systems like these may remove some toxins from the air, they don't remove all of them. In fact, certain types actually raise indoor ozone concentrations above well-established safety levels.

Which Plants Clean Air Most Effectively?

All plants undergo photosynthesis, a process that removes carbon dioxide from the air and in turn releases oxygen. The NASA Clean Air Study and Bill Wolverton retired 
NASA scientist, found that in addition to carbon dioxide, houseplants are capable of removing a significant amount of toxic chemicals from the air. Which plants do scientists recommend?

After assessing a large number of houseplants to determine which was most effective in removing VOC's, the following were found to top the list:

Peace Lily (Spathiphyllum wallisii)

GavinD/iStock
For many people, the Peace Lily is an all-time favorite indoor or outdoor plant, especially when it blooms in the spring. In the home, this graceful flowering plant thrives in light to moderate shade. It tops the list in air-purifying plants as it removes benzene, formaldehyde, trichloroethylene, xylene, toluene and ammonia from the air you breathe indoors.

Devil's Ivy (Epipremnum aureum)

Devil's Ivy. Flickr.com
Running a close second behind the Peace Lily is the Devil's Ivy. Many gardening experts say it's the easiest plant to grow indoors. Effective at removing benzene, formaldehyde, trichloroethylene, xylene, and toluene from the air you breathe inside your home, this indoor plant prefers bright, indirect light.

Mother-in-Law's Tongue (Sansevieria trifasciata)

Mother-in-Law's Tongue.
With stiff, upright leaves that reach up to 4 feet tall, they don't call this plant Mother-in-Law's Tongue for nothing. This hardy plant makes an excellent choice for beginning indoor plant enthusiasts because it can withstand a variety of indoor conditions and takes only over-watering or not watering at all, to kill it. According to NASA and other studies, this hardy plant can clear indoor air of benzene, formaldehyde, trichloroethylene, xylene, and toluene.

English Ivy (Hedera helix)

English Ivy.
Ivy plants like the English Ivy are not the easiest plants to grow indoors, but, because of their unique trailing/climbing abilities, they make a lovely addition to indoor topiaries. The English Ivy has a natural ability to filter nasty pollutants from indoor air, including benzene, formaldehyde, xylene, and toluene.

Lady Palm (Rhapis excelsa)

Lady Palm.
The Lady palm is every bit as beautiful as her given name. Under the right conditions, this fanning palm is fairly easy to grow indoors and has been found to effectively remove formaldehyde, xylene, toluene, and ammonia from the air inside your home.

Weeping Fig (Ficus benjamina)

Weeping Fig.
The Weeping Fig grows beautifully in a brightly lit room and may even do well in direct, morning sunlight. It does an excellent job of clearing the air you breathe indoors of formaldehyde, xylene, and toluene.

Boston Fern (Nephrolepis exaltata)

Boston Fern.
Hardy and attractive, the Boston Fern is one of the most common of all indoor ferns. They thrive in warm, humid conditions, so if you're sensitive to humidity, they may not be the best choice for you. If you do choose a Boston Fern, know that, when grown indoors, they effectively remove formaldehyde, xylene, and toluene.

Dwarf Date Palm (Phoenix roebelenii)]/color]

Dwarf Date Palm.
The Dwarf Date Palm is the only suitable date palm you can grow indoors. They thrive in the brightest light you can find and even love direct sunlight. As an indoor plant, this feathery friend is capable of removing formaldehyde, xylene, and toluene.

Areca Palm (Chrysalidocarpus lutescens)

Areca Palm.
At one time, the Areca palm was on the endangered species list. Indoors, it has the ability to filter out xylene and toluene from the air. With long fanning leaves, the plant is sensitive to over-watering and does best in bright light.

Rubber Plant (Ficus elastica)

Rubber Plant. Jason Jones
Last but not least, is the Rubber Plant. Easy to grow indoors, it thrives in bright, warm rooms when it's regularly watered and fertilized. As an air-purifying plant, it's best at removing formaldehyde from the air inside the home and must be repotted annually, until it's reached its desired size.

Before You Buy a Houseplant

Before You Buy a Houseplant. Getty Images, user Dan Kitwood

Although several well-known studies have found that houseplants are effective at purifying indoor air, some studies point out that the soil and pots in which they grow, along with the pesticides used to treat them, contain harmful microorganisms that can potentially contaminate indoor air.

If you're planning to utilize houseplants as part of a comprehensive plan to improve respiratory health, NASA suggests using 1 houseplant for every 100 square feet of space.

Retired NASA scientist, Bill Wolverton says, in order to effectively remove VOC's from the air in your home, houseplants should be kept in energy-efficient, non-ventilated buildings.

Before investing in houseplants, make sure you know how to properly care for them and that your doctor is aware of how you plan to use them.
Some houseplants can be toxic to animals. Before you buy one, talk to your local Gardening Store or Nursery to see which ones are safest for indoor use.

http://www.verywell.com/top-houseplants-that-clean-indoor-air-914994?utm_campaign=todaysl&utm_medium=email&utm_source=cn_nl&utm_content=10729613&utm_term=bouncex


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Would you believe - I went to get my flu shot and they were out of stock!!! Have to go back tomorrow. Hopefully the weather will be okay.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Very useful info, Sam, thank you.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Finally got all the christmas decorations packed and put away, well that not strictly true , I 've just realised that I have another christmas tradition in this house for about the last 6 years I say is that all the decorations put away , look round say yes , make a cuppa sit down and within half a hour spot something that I've missed , the wreath on the door , Santa Lucia candle in window , baubles hanging from lampshade , this year robins on tv stand , At least I'm consistent ????


I thought I had everything down and then looked up to see another garland I'd missed. Oh well, tomorrow's another day.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

So sorry for all of you who are in terrible stormy weather. It is frightening when windows are breaking and trees coming down from the gales. Hoping you will be able to stay safe and warm. 
Sunny here and cold, air inversion getting worse and no sign of snow in sight. However, I would not ask for east coast weather to come here as you who live there are, indeed, suffering.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm just watching the ad clips on "Shen Yun!". I would so like to see that program. Has anyone seen it?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Finally got all the christmas decorations packed and put away, well that not strictly true , I 've just realised that I have another christmas tradition in this house for about the last 6 years I say is that all the decorations put away , look round say yes , make a cuppa sit down and within half a hour spot something that I've missed , the wreath on the door , Santa Lucia candle in window , baubles hanging from lampshade , this year robins on tv stand , At least I'm consistent ????


I have a few more things to pack up, I'll probably work on that this evening. 
lol, I usually forget something too, the angel has been on the bookshelf for 4 yrs. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> We are having a different storm here - snow and wind and temperatures are falling fairly fast. We were supposed to have Bible study and choir practice tonight, but after I got home from picking up Lili after school, I told Bob to call everyone and cancel. Roads were very slippery and it was snowing sideways. The buses were running late, too - Lili's sister Katie usually gets home about half an hour before her, but her bus pulled up while I was getting Lili out of the car. A lot of schools around us have already closed for tomorrow, I hope ours are,too. The wind chill is supposed to be -25* F tomorrow - that's getting into Bonnie territory (LOL)! Hugs to all from snowy blowy central New York!!


Oh yuck!! Staying in and home is a great idea, I hope everyone out and about stays safe.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I see the plant guide says one for every hundred square feet. I've definitely got that covered! They are mostly in two rooms, but I love them.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Some unsecured roofing iron down, and a few windows smashed here- wind speeds forecast up to 160k, the storm will intensify till mid-day they say.


Wow that's an intense wind...stay safe


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Ohhh! I'm glad that they aren't yours, but definitely don't want damage at the other house either. :sm24:


Me too!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

martina said:


> My Irish great grandfather once told his second son who was 25 at the time , when he arrived home late, (ie after10 pm.) " tis morning every night when you come home" .


????


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

angelam said:


> The hat looks great on you Gwen. Would love to see you wearing your guernsey too.


Yes from me too!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Grandmapaula said:


> We are having a different storm here - snow and wind and temperatures are falling fairly fast. We were supposed to have Bible study and choir practice tonight, but after I got home from picking up Lili after school, I told Bob to call everyone and cancel. Roads were very slippery and it was snowing sideways. The buses were running late, too - Lili's sister Katie usually gets home about half an hour before her, but her bus pulled up while I was getting Lili out of the car. A lot of schools around us have already closed for tomorrow, I hope ours are,too. The wind chill is supposed to be -25* F tomorrow - that's getting into Bonnie territory (LOL)! Hugs to all from snowy blowy central New York!!


That's cold and a lot of snow and wind! Brrr. Good thing you are staying home.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

sassafras123 said:


> Good idea. Also since I'm lazy probably cut new potatoes in half and add them.


We frequently do smoked Polish sausage with green beans, cut potatoes, chopped onions and saurkraut. I steam cook it in a large steam cooker.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> OMG, sounds like the whole world is getting crazy weather.
> Angela, I'm glad you weren't a few seconds sooner, that wall could have made a mess
> Julie, glad it wasn't your window.
> Paula, I saw on the news where the northeast is to get a nasty storm
> ...


You were productive. I actually hauled out the machine and sewed up a throw pillow cover. I always use one in my chair and noticed it had worn straight through.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Mostly reading tonight and I need to finish laundry and dishes so I can get some sleep. We had leftover turkey so last night I cooked turkey tetrazzini and tonight I made tator tot casserole with turkey and cream of chicken soup. I cooked up some onions and added the turkey and cream of chicken soup. I also added some celery salt and ground sage. I used mozzarella cheese with the casserole and used some green beans in the casserole as well. It went quickly even though Matthew did not eat any. I put some aside for lunch tomorrow before letting the guys eat their dinner. We are to expect another 1-3 inches of snow again tonight and tomorrow.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

My car is fixed, the account is $4000 lighter, but it’s going like new again. I followed Stu back, as was in an area am not familiar with, 2 cars pulled in front of me and I lost sight of Stu. I turned the wrong way so took awhile getting home again. He asked where I got to, so replied I wanted to try it out, so took the scenic route home lol! Lots of debris from trees all along the motorway and suburbia. Winds calmer now, but still raining.


----------



## grandma sherry (Oct 30, 2012)

I love the hat Gwen, have you shared where you got the pattern, if so I must have missed it.
Sounds like odd weather everywhere. We are to have the temperature start dropping again tonight, and last for a couple of days.
had DGS1here for a couple of days, he is busy but we had lots of fun.
Went to Michael's today, they had great yarn sales but I didn't indulge myself. However I came home and ordered two sock kits from Darn Good Yarn, they were buy one get one free.
Hugs to all.


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I gather 4 have died in it.


I had heard that on the news - not near me though. We are very fortunately on the far back edge of this storm, but it's nasty enough and very cold. I can hear the wind picking up and my DD#1 called to tell me there is no school tomorrow. Since she is recuperating from some minor surgery, she will be home and I won't have to go out to babysit. Thank goodness!!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> Mostly reading tonight and I need to finish laundry and dishes so I can get some sleep. We had leftover turkey so last night I cooked turkey tetrazzini and tonight I made tator tot casserole with turkey and cream of chicken soup. I cooked up some onions and added the turkey and cream of chicken soup. I also added some celery salt and ground sage. I used mozzarella cheese with the casserole and used some green beans in the casserole as well. It went quickly even though Matthew did not eat any. I put some aside for lunch tomorrow before letting the guys eat their dinner. We are to expect another 1-3 inches of snow again tonight and tomorrow.


I used to always make Tetrazzini with leftover turkey. My husband loved it.

Everyone stay safe in the storms.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you Joy. And you are one of them. :sm24:


❤????♥ as are you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> My car is fixed, the account is $4000 lighter, but it's going like new again. I followed Stu back, as was in an area am not familiar with, 2 cars pulled in front of me and I lost sight of Stu. I turned the wrong way so took awhile getting home again. He asked where I got to, so replied I wanted to try it out, so took the scenic route home lol! Lots of debris from trees all along the motorway and suburbia. Winds calmer now, but still raining.


Oh my! It is good though that it is fixed though, and good that you were able to find your way home even if it was a rather long way of getting there.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh my! It is good though that it is fixed though, and good that you were able to find your way home even if it was a rather long way of getting there.


Yes it was worth the expense, it is purring along again. It's done well for 14 years old, this is first serious fix up it has needed, done 80,000kms.
We were thinking of buying another one but this old one will be good for awhile yet.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Yes it was worth the expense, it is purring along again. It's done well for 14 years old, this is first serious fix up it has needed, done 80,000kms.
> We were thinking of buying another one but this old one will be good for awhile yet.


Yes, you can't get a newer one for $4000, that's for sure.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I used my front loader & it worked fine, I just had to run the cycle a few times


Oh good to know.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

pacer said:


> We frequently do smoked Polish sausage with green beans, cut potatoes, chopped onions and saurkraut. I steam cook it in a large steam cooker.


????????????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Wow that's an intense wind...stay safe


Locally it is to be only around 110 or 120k, but it is bad enough. Right now it is not too gusty. I think they said the rain had totally missed a very bad fire at Wanaka, in the scrub. This is not exceptionally far from where Fan was before New Year.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> My car is fixed, the account is $4000 lighter, but it's going like new again. I followed Stu back, as was in an area am not familiar with, 2 cars pulled in front of me and I lost sight of Stu. I turned the wrong way so took awhile getting home again. He asked where I got to, so replied I wanted to try it out, so took the scenic route home lol! Lots of debris from trees all along the motorway and suburbia. Winds calmer now, but still raining.


Good you have your wheels again- but that was a big dent in the budget!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> I had heard that on the news - not near me though. We are very fortunately on the far back edge of this storm, but it's nasty enough and very cold. I can hear the wind picking up and my DD#1 called to tell me there is no school tomorrow. Since she is recuperating from some minor surgery, she will be home and I won't have to go out to babysit. Thank goodness!!


So you can do some knitting, maybe?


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

We are getting some of the weather many of your posts have referenced today. Bitter cold and wind all day today. Tonight we are to expect snow (but little accummulation) with a low of -9F while the wind chill will be about -20F. Our high temp for Friday *might* climb up to 6F.

We were anticipating moving dining hall and kitchen equipment, as well as the GED classroom furniture, to the new site tomorrow; but obviously that must t be put on hold until the beginning of next week with the forecast for Friday. We fed only 4 men who braved the bitter cold this morning to come to us for a bagged lunch. I'd prepared to serve a hot soup to any and all who came to help us move tomorrow; and it is in the one of the large electric roasters we have right now, simmering away.

Because this is not aimed at simply feeding those in need, we are assuming the concept of feeding a working crew on the job. The site will be at least as clean as a working crew on their work site. I truly doubt that too many will be able or willing to even venture out to our new building, but we will feed anyone who comes with the intent to work/help the first hot meal to come out of this new place--even if I must prep and cook it at home and carry it down to the site. Normal sanitary measures will, of course, be our goal for the food service.

Keep safe, everyone, regardless of the climate and weather you will incur.

Many hugs,

Ohio Joy


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Fan said:


> Yes it was worth the expense, it is purring along again. It's done well for 14 years old, this is first serious fix up it has needed, done 80,000kms.
> We were thinking of buying another one but this old one will be good for awhile yet.


Sorry about that expense, but seems very reasonable for the faithfulness of your vehicle. I bet you will enjoy it for many more years. My mechanic bro-in-law would say that it is just well broken. He says that old cars with lots of miles are good bargains to keep as long as they are carefully and faithfully kept up. Think yours meets that requirement.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> We are getting some of the weather many of your posts have referenced today. Bitter cold and wind all day today. Tonight we are to expect snow (but little accummulation) with a low of -9F while the wind chill will be about -20F. Our high temp for Friday *might* climb up to 6F.
> 
> We were anticipating moving dining hall and kitchen equipment, as well as the GED classroom furniture, to the new site tomorrow; but obviously that must t be put on hold until the beginning of next week with the forecast for Friday. We fed only 4 men who braved the bitter cold this morning to come to us for a bagged lunch. I'd prepared to serve a hot soup to any and all who came to help us move tomorrow; and it is in the one of the large electric roasters we have right now, simmering away.
> 
> ...


I hope that the move goes smoothly, weather not withstanding.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I hope that the move goes smoothly, weather not withstanding.


Thanks, Kaye Jo. So does everyone in this family. Well, and the folks who come regularly, too!!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm17: :sm17:

Ohio Joy


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Thanks, Kaye Jo. So does everyone in this family. Well, and the folks who come regularly, too!!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm17: :sm17:
> 
> Ohio Joy


This weather has to be particularly hard on those that are living on the streets, I'm always so afraid that many will freeze to death.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Sorry about that expense, but seems very reasonable for the faithfulness of your vehicle. I bet you will enjoy it for many more years. My mechanic bro-in-law would say that it is just well broken. He says that old cars with lots of miles are good bargains to keep as long as they are carefully and faithfully kept up. Think yours meets that requirement.


It really was worth the expense! even though it was high. We would say it's been well run in! similar expression to well broken!. I would be sad to sell it, we have a great relationship, it knows all my secrets lol!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Fan, glad your car is fixed.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan, glad you got your car back but $4000 seems a lot if on 80,000 km on it. Our VW has 230,000 & hasn’t cost us that, thank goodness. Hope it runs well for a long time.

Ohio Joy, hope you manage to get things moved soon & get lots of help to do so.

Hope all those with the nasty weather stay safe & warm.

I’m off to bed, I’m sure the GKs will be up early & GD wants sewing lessons, her bears NEED blankets????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sam, I forgot to say interesting article about the plants. I must confess I have none of those listed, just 4 Christmas cactus & an amyrillis


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Fan, glad you got your car back but $4000 seems a lot if on 80,000 km on it. Our VW has 230,000 & hasn't cost us that, thank goodness. Hope it runs well for a long time.
> 
> Ohio Joy, hope you manage to get things moved soon & get lots of help to do so.
> 
> ...


Lol! It's great that she wants to use her sewing machine, and those bears do need to be warm. lol


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Finally got all the christmas decorations packed and put away, well that not strictly true , I 've just realised that I have another christmas tradition in this house for about the last 6 years I say is that all the decorations put away , look round say yes , make a cuppa sit down and within half a hour spot something that I've missed , the wreath on the door , Santa Lucia candle in window , baubles hanging from lampshade , this year robins on tv stand , At least I'm consistent ????


I have that same tradition! This year it was a table runner that got forgotten about.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

grandma sherry said:


> I love the hat Gwen, have you shared where you got the pattern, if so I must have missed it.
> Sounds like odd weather everywhere. We are to have the temperature start dropping again tonight, and last for a couple of days.
> had DGS1here for a couple of days, he is busy but we had lots of fun.
> Went to Michael's today, they had great yarn sales but I didn't indulge myself. However I came home and ordered two sock kits from Darn Good Yarn, they were buy one get one free.
> Hugs to all.


The pattern for Gwen's hat is on page 81.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> I can reserve books online and then go to the library to pick them up. They notify me if they have what I want in stock or when it will be back if out on loan. If it's something they don't stock they can usually get one in from another library for a small cost.


We have a great system here now called the One Card System. With the one library card we can borrow books from any Public Library in the state. And if we want a book that is anywhere in the Public Library system it is sent for us. We can reserve any of these books online. The one disadvantage is that once they could give us an idea of where we were on the list to get the book but now that there are so many libraries involved they aren't able to tell us that and so we have no idea how long we will need to wait. So recently I put a whole heap of books for the diet on hold expecting that only one or two would be availbel. But I ended up with 1/2 dozen within a week!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Fan said:


> My car is fixed, the account is $4000 lighter, but it's going like new again. I followed Stu back, as was in an area am not familiar with, 2 cars pulled in front of me and I lost sight of Stu. I turned the wrong way so took awhile getting home again. He asked where I got to, so replied I wanted to try it out, so took the scenic route home lol! Lots of debris from trees all along the motorway and suburbia. Winds calmer now, but still raining.


Ouch! That sounds a lot and is still over £2000 when I converted it. Good that it's like new again, I hope it keeps running for you for many more years.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> Yep know that feeling, lists are essential for me or would come home with a load of things not really needed immediately! As soon as I think of something needed I write it on the list at start of each week, then check the pantry and fridge before going shopping.


When we use something up we add it to the shopping list (or it is getting low). The girls got this by the time they were ten- David is still learning. So needless to say it is very ineffective now!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

We had a lovely day with E but now exhausted. I've put her down to sleep and as far as I know she is still awake but settled. Went to the Botanical Gardens and played in some water they had for that purpose. Saw some tadpoles so then played The Tadpole Song abut a tadpole who didn't want to be a frog. Peter Coombe is an Australian kids singer. He's been around since mine were young.




 E enjoyed it although she wouldn't have understood it.
We also went to the zoo here. 
Gordon is asleep in the middle of our bed- he lies still so is perfectly safe. He has been sleeping on a mattress on the floor while they have been away. BUt E wriggles so much they didn't want her sleeping on wooden or tiled floors as she wouldn't have stayed on the mattress.
Went to a Chinese restaurant for lunch and Grandad thought he would get all the prawns in the Fried Rice and the seaweed in another dish. Not so- E ate more of them than he did! I wishe di had the phone out when he gave her the seaweed. She looked at it and it flopped down, she giggled away at it, said yum. Put in her mouth ate it up and looked for more. SO clearly she thought it was yum after eating it as well as before. She didn't like the chestnut though- spat it out almost as soon as she bit it. 
Well I am about 20 pages behind here, no way will I be caught up by tomorrow morning here when Sam starts the next Tea Party. So very grateful to know that Julie is doing the summary for me this week and next.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> When we use something up we add it to the shopping list (or it is getting low). The girls got this by the time they were ten- David is still learning. So needless to say it is very ineffective now!


My shopping list is a white board mounted in the kitchen- works well, but there is of course only me!
Except recently when I wrote on it accidentally with a permanent marker, and have not got around to using the rubbing alcohol yet, on it!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Marla just did an interlibrary loan on two books of a series she was reading, it's such a great service.
> I love being able to go online and renew my books if I want to keep them longer, and I have done searches for books on their website too.


I reserve most of my books online now. Can go weeks without going into a library. I still pick mine up from the community centre I had been picking them up from before we moved. I go most Mondays for one of my knitting groups and don't always go near a library now so figure that I may as well keep picking them up there.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> We had a lovely day with E but now exhausted. I've put her down to sleep and as far as I know she is still awake but settled. Went to the Botanical Gardens and played in some water they had for that purpose. Saw some tadpoles so then played The Tadpole Song abut a tadpole who didn't want to be a frog. Peter Coombe is an Australian kids singer. He's been around since mine were young.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope I am on top of it, Margaret! (and have not missed anyone out!) Which is to be your day of 41C?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I hope I am on top of it, Margaret! (and have not missed anyone out!) Which is to be your day of 41C?


tomorrow. But today was nice and Sunday should be low 20s so only the one horror. We will be doing inside things only for some odd reason :sm02:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> tomorrow. But today was nice and Sunday should be low 20s so only the one horror. We will be doing inside things only for some odd reason :sm02:


I wonder why!?!!!!!!!


----------



## grandma sherry (Oct 30, 2012)

KateB said:


> I have that same tradition! This year it was a table runner that got forgotten about.


Thanks Kate, I have it now.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> In Texas they warn you that you burn worse on cloudy days because you don't realize the sun is as intense as it really is.


Yep same here. Plenty of warnings over many years. No excuse to think a child especially wont get burnt.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh dear, that woman really doesn't think things through properly before execution, most any ninny would realize a 3yr old should not be in possession of sharp kitchen utensils, didn't she once have her using a knife for something?


Yes she sent me a video ages ago on fb showing Serena eating vegemite out of a jar with a knife.! :sm19: I msg her and asked"that's not a knife is it?" She answered yep but its only a butter knife. I was gobbsmacked. :sm06: I didnt respond... I was too stunned and angry, ONLY a butter knife... who puts any sort of knife in their mouth? #%^& !!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> *Sassafras* thank you (and thank you to everyone for the positive comments) and it is a free pattern from ravelry. I have a top loading washer and ran it through 2 cycles. Before wearing it this morning I went back and added a button and like it. And to *Julie*
> I'm wearing my guernsey today...it's 25F this morning! Perfect guernsey weather. I got several comments on the guernsey and folks were awed by your talent/skills Julie (I was at my monthly knitting group. Also got positive feedback on the hat.


It really suits you! :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Front loaders here ,dont think I've even seen a top loader for sale for years now


I think there are more front loaders than top in the shops here these days, but you can still buy top loaders. I have one, I like it. Top


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Some unsecured roofing iron down, and a few windows smashed here- wind speeds forecast up to 160k, the storm will intensify till mid-day they say.


 :sm06:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> This weather has to be particularly hard on those that are living on the streets, I'm always so afraid that many will freeze to death.


It must be horrendous for them. :sm13:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> tomorrow. But today was nice and Sunday should be low 20s so only the one horror. We will be doing inside things only for some odd reason :sm02:


Yes a day for inside for sure! We are to get to 42c here.... UGH. Cool change supposed to come through late afternoon they say. I hope so.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

martina said:


> My Irish great grandfather once told his second son who was 25 at the time , when he arrived home late, (ie after10 pm.) " tis morning every night when you come home" .


 :sm23: :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> My Irish great grandfather once told his second son who was 25 at the time , when he arrived home late, (ie after10 pm.) " tis morning every night when you come home" .


Lol thats funny , my mother was from a big Irish family , I loved when we used to come and visit them at Christmas time , the singing and music was wonderful . I was often teased that my irish blood was well hidden , in a houseful of black hair and blue / green eyes my younger brother and I stood out with blonde almost white hair but at least my brother had the blue eyes,


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Nearly 11 pm. Off to bed for me. Stay warm and safe everyone over in cold countries and we will try and stay cool and hydrated over here as we melt. :sm17:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Fan said:


> My car is fixed, the account is $4000 lighter, but it's going like new again. I followed Stu back, as was in an area am not familiar with, 2 cars pulled in front of me and I lost sight of Stu. I turned the wrong way so took awhile getting home again. He asked where I got to, so replied I wanted to try it out, so took the scenic route home lol! Lots of debris from trees all along the motorway and suburbia. Winds calmer now, but still raining.


Glad it is fixed but the bank account must have gone ouch!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> He's not 100% but went back to work today


Hope he gets back to a 100% soon last thing he needs is to catch anything else , 
Ive just got back from the doctors with youngest his neck is all swollen thought it was his glands and yes thats it , no sign of infection but she did give him something for his ears as they were really blocked told to go back if he gets worse , just hope he doesnt share again , doctor said the flu from Australia is definitly here and a particular nasty strain . 
For future reference Margaret , Cathy , Denise Heather when we say share the nice hot temperatures its the weather we are talking about not thd flu bug :sm23:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> Well, just got a call from DD. Trip is cancelled due to high winds. The main reason for wanting to go now is because they are doing major roof repairs there. Instead of just say "we're doing roof repairs therefore the house will be closed for the foreseeable future", they built scaffolding all over the house and built a walkway that the public could walk around and see the repairs in progress, thus still getting some income for the NT. Since the public are involved I guess they have to be ultra cautious in windy weather.
> My further interest in the house is because many years ago probably around 1910 my grandmother was a maid there, my grandfather was the local builder who came to do some work at the house and that's how they met. His family had been builders in the area for many years and apparently, way back, builders used to make their own bricks. Each builder had his own mark which he put on every brick. Apparently during these major renovations they found some bricks with our family name on them. How cool is that!
> Renovations are due to be finished by the end of February, they have been going on for the last two years so we need to get our skates on and get down there. Left it till the last minute as usual!!


Thats an interesting idea to let people see what is going on- as well as helping to keep some money coming in.
Had better get your skates on to see the work. And you really do want to see it with the family connection.


----------



## Teddy bear (Jun 23, 2016)

Haven't been here for some time, due to compounding health issues.

Comforting to see your picture at the helm, that you are back with us, and your familiar recipes.

I thank those that picked up the gauntlet in the meantime! What a wonderful tribute to you, and a wonderful gift to all of us - Kudos!


On another note, does anyone have a good oxtail soup recipe? One with usual things that grandma had readily available? No wine, nor things she had to go out for.

Thank you and God Bless! 

It is comfort soup time. Already made beef/mushroom/barley and split pea. Have to alsi find a good, rich chicken soup broth, one that I can turn into cream of chicken rice soup.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I have read through quickly and managed to catch up. I was way behind. Well Serena's other grandma had her yesterday and they all went to the beach for the day. It wasnt a hot day, around 23c and they had her in a wet suit. Anyway.........she was dropped off around 3pm with her poor little face and ears beetroot red.!!! The stupid people didnt put suncream on her. Gee Wizz in this country in the Summer the UV rays are extreme even on cooler cloudy days. We all know this, I cant believe she let that happen. Poor little kid. DD said it doesnt look quite as red today. I will be seeing them tomorrow, have only seen photos and that was bad enough. She is using aloe vera and it's helping.


I'm hoping E didn't get burnt today. Did put sun screen on a couple of times but her 'help' makes it very hard to get it on well.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Well Ive put off finishing the little jeans ive been knitting long enough , wish I had not started them they look cute but the instructions are not very clear on how to put them together and the little finishing touches , unless its just me not getting it, when i pin them together they just look so small , no room for a bottom or a diaper ,


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is quite an interesting article Sam. Thanks for sharing it. I only have 3 plants in the house; a Christmas Cactus, the mother-in-laws tongue,
and a jade plant. I've never done well with house plants. Thanks for sharing that article.


thewren said:


> Sorlena mentioned she had a snake plant in their bedroom to help clean the air. i found this article i thought you might enjoy. my i suggest you use the URL at the end of the article - there are lovely pictures of each plant they are talking about. --- sam
> 
> Houseplants That May Purify Indoor Air
> Houseplants That May Remove Volatile Organic Compounds From Indoor Air
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Wow...that was an expensive fix but glad you were able to get it done.

Today I have a 10 a.m orientation with OLLI which stands for Osher Lifelong Learning Institute. You can check it out at http://olliI.uga.edu/.
It is for folks 50+ and offers lots of classes and activities. The monthly knitting group I go to is one of it's special interest groups and free. I also have my weekly knitting group today. busy, busy, busy.

I'll hopefully be taking down the Christmas decorations on Saturday.



Fan said:


> My car is fixed, the account is $4000 lighter, but it's going like new again. I followed Stu back, as was in an area am not familiar with, 2 cars pulled in front of me and I lost sight of Stu. I turned the wrong way so took awhile getting home again. He asked where I got to, so replied I wanted to try it out, so took the scenic route home lol! Lots of debris from trees all along the motorway and suburbia. Winds calmer now, but still raining.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

This made me laugh, though I agree not a safe idea. I laughed because my mom taught me the following poem when I was little:

"I eat my peas with honey,
I've done it all my life.
It makes the peas taste funny,
But it keeps them on my knife"



sugarsugar said:


> Yes she sent me a video ages ago on fb showing Serena eating vegemite out of a jar with a knife.! :sm19: I msg her and asked"that's not a knife is it?" She answered yep but its only a butter knife. I was gobbsmacked. :sm06: I didnt respond... I was too stunned and angry, ONLY a butter knife... who puts any sort of knife in their mouth? #%^& !!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Welcome back *Teddy Bear*. Hope the health issues are much, much better.


Teddy bear said:


> Haven't been here for some time, due to compounding health issues.
> 
> Comforting to see your picture at the helm, that you are back with us, and your familiar recipes.
> 
> ...


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> My car is fixed, the account is $4000 lighter, but it's going like new again. I followed Stu back, as was in an area am not familiar with, 2 cars pulled in front of me and I lost sight of Stu. I turned the wrong way so took awhile getting home again. He asked where I got to, so replied I wanted to try it out, so took the scenic route home lol! Lots of debris from trees all along the motorway and suburbia. Winds calmer now, but still raining.


Ouch! that hurt. Hopefully you won't need any more repairs for a long time to come.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Yes it was worth the expense, it is purring along again. It's done well for 14 years old, this is first serious fix up it has needed, done 80,000kms.
> We were thinking of buying another one but this old one will be good for awhile yet.


For a 14 yr old car, that's not a huge mileage. It's considered to be broken in (lol).

Just seeing some photos of snow storms in the U.S. Schools have been closed in Boston and New York. Have also seen some pictures of storms in Georgia. I hope all of our TPrs in Georgia are staying safe.


----------



## Teddy bear (Jun 23, 2016)

Gweniepooh said:


> Welcome back *Teddy Bear*. Hope the health issues are much, much better.


Thank you!

Started with sciatica, which prompted 2 injections in the spine. That in turn produced blood clots.

Now I have bilateral PE (blood clots in both lungs).


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Teddy bear said:


> Haven't been here for some time, due to compounding health issues.
> 
> Comforting to see your picture at the helm, that you are back with us, and your familiar recipes.
> 
> ...


I think I do. I'll look it up in a few minutes.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> Sorlena mentioned she had a snake plant in their bedroom to help clean the air. i found this article i thought you might enjoy. my i suggest you use the URL at the end of the article - there are lovely pictures of each plant they are talking about. --- sam
> 
> Houseplants That May Purify Indoor Air
> Houseplants That May Remove Volatile Organic Compounds From Indoor Air
> ...




Thanks for that article, Sam. I just finished reading it. I have a mild case of COPD so I'll be buying some of these plants. I only have orchids and Christmas cactus, none of which are doing well. I don't have enough bright light except for one spot where Candy sits and knocks everything off. :sm15:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Teddy Bear, here's the recipe for Oxtail Soup:

l oxtail, 1 tbsp fat
1 large onion chopped
3 pints stock
1 carrot diced
1 stalk celery diced
2 sprigs thyme, 2 sprigs parsley
1 bay leaf
1/2 cup chopped tomatoes
1 tbsp worcestershire sauce
6 peppercorns
salt
Wash oxtail well and split into small joints
Melt fat, add oxtail and when beginning to brown, add chopped onion
Fry until onion is deep gold, then add stock, carrot, celery,(thyme, parsley and bay leaf tied securely in a cheesecloth bag), tomatoes. Season with worcestershire sauce, crushed peppercorns and salt and let boil up once. Place in crock pot and cook for 8 hours or simmer on top of stove until meat is tender, about 3 hours. Remove herbs. Separate meat from bones and serve.

This recipe called for 1 cup of claret but I don't see any reason why it can't be omitted.

This is from a very old cook book. You might try googling a recipe as well.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Teddy bear said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Started with sciatica, which prompted 2 injections in the spine. That in turn produced blood clots.
> 
> Now I have bilateral PE (blood clots in both lungs).


That sounds awfully serious. Gentle hugs to you and prayers being sent up on your behalf.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :sm06:


All quiet now- blown itself out, I think!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

flyty1n said:


> Sorry about that expense, but seems very reasonable for the faithfulness of your vehicle. I bet you will enjoy it for many more years. My mechanic bro-in-law would say that it is just well broken. He says that old cars with lots of miles are good bargains to keep as long as they are carefully and faithfully kept up. Think yours meets that requirement.


Well I guess that makes our cars good bargains.... The newer on has over 200 k on it and the oldest one has over 300k! This one is pretty ratty looking tho. The motor runs like a dream even still but cosmetically it's falling apart. However, it's nice to take in a pinch. And I'm always amazed at how smoothly it runs. We really don't need 2 cars anymore though my husband talks longingly of a pick up. Don't ask me what for lol. Maybe it's what all men want?


----------



## Teddy bear (Jun 23, 2016)

budasha said:


> Teddy Bear, here's the recipe for Oxtail Soup:
> 
> l oxtail, 1 tbsp fat
> 1 large onion chopped
> ...


Thank you, this is just what I was looking for! Other ones had leeks, cabbage, or other things. The Worcestershire sauce sounds familiar, that my Grammy made it!
Putting a pot on now. Mmmmmmm!


----------



## Teddy bear (Jun 23, 2016)

RookieRetiree said:


> That sounds awfully serious. Gentle hugs to you and prayers being sent up on your behalf.


Felt like a death sentence. No one tells you about it, what to expect, to do or not to do, prognosis, etc. I did find some group way up north, but I haven't heard when they might meet.

My Faith and each day that goes by, helps. Until I get an unusual pain, or have breathing trouble.

As an old Irishman used to say: "And this too shall pass, only to be replaced by something worse."


----------



## Teddy bear (Jun 23, 2016)

Maatje said:


> Well I guess that makes our cars good bargains.... The newer on has over 200 k on it and the oldest one has over 300k! This one is pretty ratty looking tho. The motor runs like a dream even still but cosmetically it's falling apart. However, it's nice to take in a pinch. And I'm always amazed at how smoothly it runs. We really don't need 2 cars anymore though my husband talks longingly of a pick up. Don't ask me what for lol. Maybe it's what all men want?


I am so impressed by the miles on your cars. What kind are there? Some humans don't even get that many on their bodies!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Teddy bear said:


> Thank you, this is just what I was looking for! Other ones had leeks, cabbage, or other things. The Worcestershire sauce sounds familiar, that my Grammy made it!
> Putting a pot on now. Mmmmmmm!


You're welcome. Let me know how it turns out. Sorry to hear about your health problems.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

For those of you who don't venture out into the main forum- this just came through from mjs, some of them are absolutely unbelievable! But apparently genuine.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-516808-1.html

(the Darwin Awards)


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> For those of you who don't venture out into the main forum- this just came through from mjs, some of them are absolutely unbelievable! But apparently genuine.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-516808-1.html
> 
> (the Darwin Awards)


What does one say :sm16:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> What does one say :sm16:


Indeed!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> We have a great system here now called the One Card System. With the one library card we can borrow books from any Public Library in the state. And if we want a book that is anywhere in the Public Library system it is sent for us. We can reserve any of these books online. The one disadvantage is that once they could give us an idea of where we were on the list to get the book but now that there are so many libraries involved they aren't able to tell us that and so we have no idea how long we will need to wait. So recently I put a whole heap of books for the diet on hold expecting that only one or two would be availbel. But I ended up with 1/2 dozen within a week!


We have that same system. I think ordered a book with felted socks in it in October 2016 hoping to make them for my brother for Christmas that year, still haven't seen the book although it says I'm on the list????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> We had a lovely day with E but now exhausted. I've put her down to sleep and as far as I know she is still awake but settled. Went to the Botanical Gardens and played in some water they had for that purpose. Saw some tadpoles so then played The Tadpole Song abut a tadpole who didn't want to be a frog. Peter Coombe is an Australian kids singer. He's been around since mine were young.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds like E is an adventurous eater???? I like chestnuts but they really don't have much taste & are certainly a different texture, st least the one we get


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> This made me laugh, though I agree not a safe idea. I laughed because my mom taught me the following poem when I was little:
> 
> "I eat my peas with honey,
> I've done it all my life.
> ...


????????
I agree with Cathy, I would be letting a child eat from a knife if any kind


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Teddy bear said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Started with sciatica, which prompted 2 injections in the spine. That in turn produced blood clots.
> 
> Now I have bilateral PE (blood clots in both lungs).


That's awful, I hope they get them dissolved soon & you are feeling better

As to an oxtail soup recipe, I just boil the bones then strip the meat back into the broth & add carrots, onions, celery, peas & pot barley & whatever seasonings. My mom always put dumplings on top but my DH doesn't like soup with dumplings???? I don't measure when making soup, just throw things in


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> For those of you who don't venture out into the main forum- this just came through from mjs, some of them are absolutely unbelievable! But apparently genuine.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-516808-1.html
> 
> (the Darwin Awards)


The last line says it all. "They walk among us & they reproduce "????????


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Margaret, enjoying adventures of E and Gordon.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> The last line says it all. "They walk among us & they reproduce "????????


 :sm19:


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> So you can do some knitting, maybe?


yes, I'm working on a poncho for Lili, and I need to make a cowl for Katie. She wants something to cover her face while she is waiting for the bus, but she hates scarves. I described a cowl and she seemed pretty open to one - now to find the black and red yarn I have somewhere. They are about the only two colors she will currently wear. Teenagers!!! :sm16:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> yes, I'm working on a poncho for Lili, and I need to make a cowl for Katie. She wants something to cover her face while she is waiting for the bus, but she hates scarves. I described a cowl and she seemed pretty open to one - now to find the black and red yarn I have somewhere. They are about the only two colors she will currently wear. Teenagers!!! :sm16:


 :sm24: My teen-aged DGD still loves both pink and purple I am assured by Bronwen- but I do recall my Mwyffanwy at around 15 being all black, although not a Goth!
I have been exploring boxes in my room- amazing what you can find lurking at the bottom! Although annoyingly my spare bobbins for my sewing machine have not survived the move I was forced to make nearly 3 years ago.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, wow, interesting courses.


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> It really was worth the expense! even though it was high. We would say it's been well run in! similar expression to well broken!. I would be sad to sell it, we have a great relationship, it knows all my secrets lol!


It is very expensive to put new tires on a vehicle. My DD#1 had to put 4 tires on her vehicle last year and it was a little over $1000. She could have gone a little cheaper, but as she said, she isn't going to compromise her family's safety for a couple hundred dollars. She got the more expensive ones that have some kind of warranty and is very happy with them.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sounds like E is an adventurous eater???? I like chestnuts but they really don't have much taste & are certainly a different texture, st least the one we get


Have you tried roasting them in an open fire , the only way to have them , doesnt taste the same if you roast them in the oven , remember when I was little not waiting till they cooled to get the shell off


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> For those of you who don't venture out into the main forum- this just came through from mjs, some of them are absolutely unbelievable! But apparently genuine.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-516808-1.html
> 
> (the Darwin Awards)


Terrific!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Have you tried roasting them in an open fire , the only way to have them , doesnt taste the same if you roast them in the oven , remember when I was little not waiting till they cooled to get the shell off


I remember getting them from a street vendor and they were delicious. I sure wish I could get them again.


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Teddy bear said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Started with sciatica, which prompted 2 injections in the spine. That in turn produced blood clots.
> 
> Now I have bilateral PE (blood clots in both lungs).


Welcome back! Hope you aren't in a lot of pain from those clots. I had a couple in one lung and they really hurt and made me feel like I couldn't breathe well. They are gone now (blood thinners) for about 6 months and now a "baby aspirin" once a day. Best of luck with your treatment.


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> The last line says it all. "They walk among us & they reproduce "????????


Frightening, isn't it? :sm06:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Have you tried roasting them in an open fire , the only way to have them , doesnt taste the same if you roast them in the oven , remember when I was little not waiting till they cooled to get the shell off


One of DD's friends brought us some roasted ones last year and they were wonderful.

I did think, though, what Margaret meant E didn't like was what we know as water chestnuts (common in Chinese food), which are not the same thing.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Love the Darwin awards, what a bunch of losers!
Bonnie your vehicles sure are sturdy by what you say. My car is a BMW cabriole convertible, the tyres were very expensive $1000, the rest was parts which are costly in this part of the world, having to be imported. I’m just glad it’s running well again, and will be enjoyed for awhile yet.


----------



## Teddy bear (Jun 23, 2016)

Grandmapaula said:


> Welcome back! Hope you aren't in a lot of pain from those clots. I had a couple in one lung and they really hurt and made me feel like I couldn't breathe well. They are gone now (blood thinners) for about 6 months and now a "baby aspirin" once a day. Best of luck with your treatment.


Thank you for your kind words. You are the absolute first person that I have spoken to who has had blood clots in their lungs. You have given me hope, some semblance of normality.

A heart doctor said clots do not go away, the blood thinner merely coat some them so no more clots stick to them.

My regular Doctor says eventually the clots dissolve.

Let's do a coin toss!

Again, thank you. I trust someone who has gone through this more.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> One of DD's friends brought us some roasted ones last year and they were wonderful.
> 
> I did think, though, what Margaret meant E didn't like was what we know as water chestnuts (common in Chinese food), which are not the same thing.


I must be a bit slow today as i didnt connect Bonnies Chestnut to Margarets chinese meal till you said ???? no sleep the last few nights is my excuse


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

SCOTTISH BLACK BUN

Recipe by:
Ambervim
READY IN:
2hrs 55mins
YIELD:
1 Loaf	
Ingredients

PASTRY
12ounces flour
6ounces butter
1pinch salt
1⁄2teaspoon baking powder
cold water
milk, to moisten

FILLING
1lb seedless raisin
1lb cleaned currants
2ounces chopped blanched almonds
2ounces chopped mixed peel
6ounces plain flour
3ounces soft brown sugar
1teaspoon allspice
1teaspoon cinnamon
1teaspoon ginger
1teaspoon baking powder
1⁄2teaspoon black pepper (or cayenne pepper)
3tablespoons whiskey (or brandy )
1large egg, beaten

Directions

Pastry: 
1. Grease an 8-inch loaf tin. 
2. Rub the fats into the flour and salt and then mix in enough cold water to make stiff dough 
3. Roll out the pastry and cut into five pieces, using the bottom, top and four sides of the tin as a rough guide. 
4. Press the bottom and four side pieces into the tin, pressing the overlaps to seal the pastry shell.
5. Preheat oven to 325°F.

Filling: 
1. Mix the raisins, currants, almonds, peel and sugar together.
2. Sift in the flour, all the spices and baking powder and bind them together using the brandy and almost all the egg and add enough milk to moisten.
3. Pack the filling into the lined tin and add the pastry lid, pinching the edges and using milk or egg to seal really well.
4. Lightly prick the surface with a fork and make four holes to the bottom of the tin with a skewer.
5. Depress the center slightly (it will rise as it cooks).
6. Brush the top with milk or the rest of the egg to create a glaze.
7. Bake 2½ to 3 hours.
8. Test with a skewer which should come out clean; if not, continue cooking. Note: An uncooked cake sizzles if you listen closely! 
9. Cool in the tin and then turn onto a wire rack.
10. Cool thoroughly before storing until Hogmanay.

http://www.geniuskitchen.com/recipe/scottish-black-bun-467143



Poledra65 said:


> I went looking for black bun recipes, I may have to celebrate Hogmanay next Dec 31st. lol


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great looking had gwen - what pattern did you use? i wonder what would happen if you tried to felt a stocking can? --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Sounds as if Serena has a "psycho grandma" just as Luke does....and not I do NOT mean Kate but the other one! Poor baby girl.
> The DNA results were interesting KayeJo; Hannah has been curious about doing that.
> Last night I decided to knit a hat to be felted. I finished it this afternoon and felted it; pretty pleased with the rsults. I'm about to do another one or two...cousin said she would love to have one and I have several patterns I want to try. Here's the one I did today.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

some kid is definitely going to love you quilt bonnie. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen, great hat. I've made several & like doing them. I kept one for me but DH makes fun of me when I wear it
> 
> Mary safe travels. Sounds like the east coast is to get a nasty storm.
> 
> ...


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Teddy bear said:


> Thank you for your kind words. You are the absolute first person that I have spoken to who has had blood clots in their lungs. You have given me hope, some semblance of normality.
> 
> A heart doctor said clots do not go away, the blood thinner merely coat some them so no more clots stick to them.
> 
> ...


No problem. I really argued about being on the blood thinners, but the doctor insisted that I should be on them for at least 4 months and then gradually reduce the dosage over the next 2 months, then remain on a daily baby aspirin from then on. At first my doctor told me I would have to be on the blood thinner forever, but I don't like the side effects that I read about. She sent me to another doctor and we had a very long discussion about it and he came up with the 6 month thing. Since I have been completely discharged from his care, it seems to have worked for me. I faithfully take my little aspirin tablet every day and haven't had any more trouble.
That doctor told me that the clots do dissolve over time, but it takes sometimes several years depending on the size. So there is another opinion to put in your mix. What worked for me may not be right for you, just telling you my experience. My clots were only in one lung, but that was bad enough. With both lungs involved you may need to be treated for a longer time. Took me about a month before I felt that my breathing was back to "normal".


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

was he is bad health jeanette? i like the idea of a 'celebration of life.' --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> My brother's two sons are planning a celebration of life for Larry on January 30 in Mankato where they were raised and much closer to where we were raised than his current residence in Oregon. There will be a service in OR too, not sure when yet. I'll he making arrangements to fly into Minneapolis.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

is there a reason for that. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Front loaders here ,dont think I've even seen a top loader for sale for years now


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> is there a reason for that. --- sam


Front loaders use less water is one factor.


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: My teen-aged DGD still loves both pink and purple I am assured by Bronwen- but I do recall my Mwyffanwy at around 15 being all black, although not a Goth!
> I have been exploring boxes in my room- amazing what you can find lurking at the bottom! Although annoyingly my spare bobbins for my sewing machine have not survived the move I was forced to make nearly 3 years ago.


Teenage girls can be pretty odd about clothing choices, can't they. Katie rarely wears anything but black and occasionally dark red or blue. Her mother was exactly the same way and still wears a lot of black, even as an adult. My other teen age GD is a little less fussy, she wears mostly dark colors, but will wear color if it is a clear, strong color - no pastels. She is slightly easier to shop for, although being a very small size sometimes makes it frustrating for her.

Too bad about your bobbins, is there any hope of them turning up in the future? Hope so!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Teenage girls can be pretty odd about clothing choices, can't they. Katie rarely wears anything but black and occasionally dark red or blue. Her mother was exactly the same way and still wears a lot of black, even as an adult. My other teen age GD is a little less fussy, she wears mostly dark colors, but will wear color if it is a clear, strong color - no pastels. She is slightly easier to shop for, although being a very small size sometimes makes it frustrating for her.
> 
> Too bad about your bobbins, is there any hope of them turning up in the future? Hope so!


DGD loves most colours to draw with- but not to wear.

She is skinny and not exceptionally tall, so for clothing I would do a voucher, given she is around 700 miles (or do I mean K away? can you put me right Fan when you read this?) I would not dare buy on spec for her.

I have the spare bedroom to double check, but it is highly unlikely that the bobbins are here- sadly. I need to check what fits the model and make!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

teddy bear - good to see you - hope your health has improved and you are back in the pink of health. you might google 'ox tailed soup' - no doubt you will get more recipes than you know what to do with. lol --- sam



Teddy bear said:


> Haven't been here for some time, due to compounding health issues.
> 
> Comforting to see your picture at the helm, that you are back with us, and your familiar recipes.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

have not heard that for a long time. we recited that poem also when mother served peas. i don't think any of us liked them. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> This made me laugh, though I agree not a safe idea. I laughed because my mom taught me the following poem when I was little:
> 
> "I eat my peas with honey,
> I've done it all my life.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

exactly. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> The last line says it all. "They walk among us & they reproduce "????????


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> was he is bad health jeanette? i like the idea of a 'celebration of life.' --- sam


He had the underlying heart defect that 6 of the seven brothers have been diagnosed with after heart procedures. Larry had a quadruple bypass over 25 years ago. Brother Denny has had quintuple bypass and several stents. Brother Bob had a triple bypass. Brothers Tom, Mike & Marty have each had heart procedures. Larry's son(age 40) is the one who had a cardiac arrest a couple of months ago. Although no autopsies were done to confirm the same defect, we do believe it was the cause of my Dad's death when he was just age 50 and my oldest brother's desth when he was 63. Larry's doctor is at Mayo Clinic and my brother Denny made contact with the Doctor for him to get Larry's heart for study.


----------



## Teddy bear (Jun 23, 2016)

Grandmapaula said:


> No problem. I really argued about being on the blood thinners, but the doctor insisted that I should be on them for at least 4 months and then gradually reduce the dosage over the next 2 months, then remain on a daily baby aspirin from then on. At first my doctor told me I would have to be on the blood thinner forever, but I don't like the side effects that I read about. She sent me to another doctor and we had a very long discussion about it and he came up with the 6 month thing. Since I have been completely discharged from his care, it seems to have worked for me. I faithfully take my little aspirin tablet every day and haven't had any more trouble.
> That doctor told me that the clots do dissolve over time, but it takes sometimes several years depending on the size. So there is another opinion to put in your mix. What worked for me may not be right for you, just telling you my experience. My clots were only in one lung, but that was bad enough. With both lungs involved you may need to be treated for a longer time. Took me about a month before I felt that my breathing was back to "normal".


Thank you, yet again.

I am told I shall be on Eliquis for life - about 2-1/2 years prior, I had a DVT behind my right knee. They tell me that if you have one clot, you will be prone to clots in the future. I was on Eliquis at that time for a couple of months, if memory serves me correctly. In looking back, I wonder why they didn't at least recommend a baby aspirin at that time.

The heart doctor also wants a baby aspirin daily - regular doctor three times a week. Initially, no one said to make sure it is coated. Regular doctor's nurse was the one who told me to us a coated aspirin.

Just this past Tuesday when I took my husband to the hospital for his endoscopy, the nurse recognized me from my spinal injections. We spoke, and she asked me if they checked me with test(s) for the blood clot factor - whether or not I am prone to blood clots - no doctor has ever suggested that - have they with you?

It seems like we all get pieces of information from various factions - just thought I would share what I have heard.

And this is OUR LIVES! We need to ask questions, take charge.

God Bless!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Teddy bear said:


> I am so impressed by the miles on your cars. What kind are there? Some humans don't even get that many on their bodies!


The " younger" one is a Toyota Camry. The older one is a Chevy prism - I guess this car was built on a Toyota chassis forget which one, it was a knock off model. It has certainly served us well except that the body has so much wrong with it.... It. Is kudos to my dh who is very careful about upkeep.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> He had the underlying heart defect that 6 of the seven brothers have been diagnosed with after heart procedures. Larry had a quadruple bypass over 25 years ago. Brother Denny has had quintuple bypass and several stents. Brother Bob had a triple bypass. Brothers Tom, Mike & Marty have each had heart procedures. Larry's son(age 40) is the one who had a cardiac arrest a couple of months ago. Although no autopsies were done to confirm the same defect, we do believe it was the cause of my Dad's death when he was just age 50 and my oldest brother's desth when he was 63. Larry's doctor is at Mayo Clinic and my brother Denny made contact with the Doctor for him to get Larry's heart for study.


I hope there is something they can do to help the surviving family. Are the women also at risk?


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Teddy bear said:


> Thank you, yet again.
> 
> I am told I shall be on Eliquis for life - about 2-1/2 years prior, I had a DVT behind my right knee. They tell me that if you have one clot, you will be prone to clots in the future. I was on Eliquis at that time for a couple of months, if memory serves me correctly. In looking back, I wonder why they didn't at least recommend a baby aspirin at that time.
> 
> ...


So sorry you are going through this. And it's true that we need to take charge ourselves. When I was going through my cancer treatment 12 years ago I quickly realized no one cares as much about your health as you do. So ask lots of questions! And take some one along....I did especially since I had such severe chemo brain. Only time I didn't the dr sprang a new diagnosis on me totally freaking me out. I learned to ask questions. God bless and quick healing.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I hope there is something they can do to help the surviving family. Are the women also at risk?


Not that we are aware of. My two sisters have each had heart procedures, but not related to this defect. From what we are able to determine, only my Dad's offspring have been affected. The cousins from Dad's brothers are all fine and Dad's brothers died from other causes.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Grandmapaula said:


> Oh, you poor thing! I wouldn't have gone out last night for anything - it was awful here. Bob had to go out and sweep the snow off the satellite dish because we kept losing reception. I finally just turned the TV off - not much on we wanted to watch any way. I used to live near where you are and the traffic back then was awful. Add snow, New Years Eve and people drinking, I don't blame you for being upset. Thank goodness that no one was hurt and cars can be repaired or replaced. Glad you had good food and champagne. We had a nice steak and a lovely bottle of wine from Keuka Lake and we both were asleep before midnight. :sm02: Happy New Year!


I know today is even worse, but I was so glad that it all worked out ok. I did some good driving but I can sure say that people around me were driving way too fast for the weather. Can't imagine having to sweep off the satellite dish. Hoping it was on the ground and not on the roof. I'm not caught up on here so didn't see if you got the pajamas made for the grandchildren or not, but I'll be searching.

So glad you are ok after your problem with blood clots on the lungs. That is so serious and way too close to the heart.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sam I don't know what a stocking can is.



thewren said:


> great looking had gwen - what pattern did you use? i wonder what would happen if you tried to felt a stocking can? --- sam


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Grandmapaula said:


> Both Abby and Kyler (the boyfriend) want to be vocal music teachers - he is a senior this year and has applied to a couple of schools with very good teaching programs with music concentrations. Abby, who is a junior, will be applying in the fall to 3 schools and then will probably wait and see who gives her the best deal as far as financial help. She is on track to be the valedictorian of her class, so we'll see. She would probably love to sing on a cruise ship, but since we are several hundred miles from the ocean, maybe she could sing on one of the dinner boats that cruise on the Finger Lakes :sm09: :sm09: !?


Our son worked on the cruise ships, Princess and another one. He saw the world from Alaska almost to the southern tip of Central America. Then did the one from Amsterdam, through the Mediterranean and Africa and up to Amsterdam to Russia. It is a wonderful way to see the world even if you don't do it forever. If she wants to see the world you can apply to the cruise line. PM me if you want me to ask my son any questions. It's been years and years as he is in his late 40's now, but perhaps he can help.

Glad you escaped the worst of the snow. Think we've had about 2 feet but accumulation, not in one day. We are in a snow belt being just the right distance from Lake Ontario for it to dump on us but not as bad as Buffalo and east of Syracuse.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Heard the weather report a bit earlier for the rest of the US - scary weather indeed so much wind snow and frigid temps. 
I feel very self righteous right now. Cleaned up my knitting stash - such a mess it was! Managed to get an entire grocery bag of odds and ends for the library. They run a program every summer for children wanting to learn to knit besides other crafts. I'm glad to get rid of it - some was my mothers - and that someone can use them. Julie, sorry about the bobbins. That is a pain! Strange isn't it how some things just disappear. My cookie cutters along with the cookie press didn't survive the last move 10 years ago. But strangely I do have some of the older ones which should have been in the same little box. And last night my husband asked where one of his slacks had gone to?! He said he threw them in the wash and never saw them again! Not quite sure what I would have done with them but anyway I searched every nook and cranny to no avail! He does go to the gym every other day and it's my belief he left them there. Of course he doesn't think so ???? He left his jacket there one time and again was positive I had put it somewhere! Lol!!! I told him I sold them for more yarn money! ???? I do tend to clean up all the time as I can't stand clutter but I'm pretty sure I wouldn't get rid of his good clothes. Now his grubs are another story! 
Every fall I lift the geraniums I have and hang them up bare root in the cellar room. Only problem is about twice a winter they need to be taken down and soaked for an hour or so. Got that accomplished today as well. It's well worth it in the spring...I have some geraniums which are 10 years old. But it is a huge mess to soak them and hang back up. Anyway, off to do some knitting. 
Have a wonderful day and stay safe and warm or if you're in the other hemisphere, safe and cool.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

meet me here. --- sam

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-516919-1.html#11833555


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sam I don't know what a stocking can is.


Maybe stocking cap? Would you end up with a gnome hat?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

cap. i should proof read. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Sam I don't know what a stocking can is.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that would be interesting. i just may need to try it. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Maybe stocking cap? Would you end up with a gnome hat?


----------



## Teddy bear (Jun 23, 2016)

Maatje said:


> The " younger" one is a Toyota Camry. The older one is a Chevy prism - I guess this car was built on a Toyota chassis forget which one, it was a knock off model. It has certainly served us well except that the body has so much wrong with it.... It. Is kudos to my dh who is very careful about upkeep.


They have good bones though. We have a Toyota Sienna, 2015 - and a 2009 Nissan Sentra. Husband wants to get rid of the Nissan, I don't know why. We go everywhere together in the Toyota. He only takes the other car when he goes out alone. I love both cars. The Nissan originally was my car, and I still love it.

I don't think we need a new car. Maybe if we are still traveling and mileage gets high. I'm happy with my babies.


----------



## Teddy bear (Jun 23, 2016)

Maatje said:


> So sorry you are going through this. And it's true that we need to take charge ourselves. When I was going through my cancer treatment 12 years ago I quickly realized no one cares as much about your health as you do. So ask lots of questions! And take some one along....I did especially since I had such severe chemo brain. Only time I didn't the dr sprang a new diagnosis on me totally freaking me out. I learned to ask questions. God bless and quick healing.


Thank you. Glad to hear your cancer treatment was 12 years ago - CONGRATULATIONS! You definitely are a survivor!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Have you tried roasting them in an open fire , the only way to have them , doesnt taste the same if you roast them in the oven , remember when I was little not waiting till they cooled to get the shell off


No, only had water chestnuts in Chinese food


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> One of DD's friends brought us some roasted ones last year and they were wonderful.
> 
> I did think, though, what Margaret meant E didn't like was what we know as water chestnuts (common in Chinese food), which are not the same thing.


That's what I thought, have never had or even seen the others


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> Love the Darwin awards, what a bunch of losers!
> Bonnie your vehicles sure are sturdy by what you say. My car is a BMW cabriole convertible, the tyres were very expensive $1000, the rest was parts which are costly in this part of the world, having to be imported. I'm just glad it's running well again, and will be enjoyed for awhile yet.


Mine is a VW & everything for it is expensive too


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Teddy bear said:


> Thank you for your kind words. You are the absolute first person that I have spoken to who has had blood clots in their lungs. You have given me hope, some semblance of normality.
> 
> A heart doctor said clots do not go away, the blood thinner merely coat some them so no more clots stick to them.
> 
> ...


The clots will eventually break down but I'm not use how long that takes


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> is there a reason for that. --- sam


I think front loaders are supposed to be much more gentle on your clothes than the agitator in a top loader. There are some new top loaders I've seen with a small paddle wheel like thing in the side instead of an agitator but I don't really see how that would work. I think most common now are front loaders


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> He had the underlying heart defect that 6 of the seven brothers have been diagnosed with after heart procedures. Larry had a quadruple bypass over 25 years ago. Brother Denny has had quintuple bypass and several stents. Brother Bob had a triple bypass. Brothers Tom, Mike & Marty have each had heart procedures. Larry's son(age 40) is the one who had a cardiac arrest a couple of months ago. Although no autopsies were done to confirm the same defect, we do believe it was the cause of my Dad's death when he was just age 50 and my oldest brother's desth when he was 63. Larry's doctor is at Mayo Clinic and my brother Denny made contact with the Doctor for him to get Larry's heart for study.


That's a pretty scary family history, I hope it gets less in the next generation


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sam I don't know what a stocking can is.


Does he man stocking cap? Maybe?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's a pretty scary family history, I hope it gets less in the next generation


I'm pretty sure we'll get a run down from the two brothers who've been in the hospital most recently and also from the nephew.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Mine is a VW & everything for it is expensive too


Good German engineering made to last! Now we are on a hunt for a new battery for its remote which unlocks it. If can't find it here in our stores Stu said he will go on eBay for it. Always something to remove cash from the account!


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> DGD loves most colours to draw with- but not to wear.
> 
> She is skinny and not exceptionally tall, so for clothing I would do a voucher, given she is around 700 miles (or do I mean K away? can you put me right Fan when you read this?) I would not dare buy on spec for her.
> 
> I have the spare bedroom to double check, but it is highly unlikely that the bobbins are here- sadly. I need to check what fits the model and make!


When you find out, check on Ebay - Bob got a bag of 50 a couple of years ago really cheaply and I'm set for life!

I think our DGDs would get along well - wear black and draw with color. I think Katie is thinking about being a graphic artist. She draws an adventure comic with her friends as characters - kind of cute. She is fairly tall and she is curvy but only wears a size 5, Abby on the other hand wears XS and size 00 jeans - little miss skinny-mini.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Teddy bear said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Started with sciatica, which prompted 2 injections in the spine. That in turn produced blood clots.
> 
> Now I have bilateral PE (blood clots in both lungs).


I am so sorry to hear about the blood clots and yes, so serious. Just watched an Emergency Department program, Untold Stories of the ER, where they tried to save a young girl with a blood clot in the lungs. It was very difficult and her heart kept stopping, so no hints from her or anyone what her symptoms were. Thankfully the doctor didn't stop CPR and took a chance from something he saw that it was possibly a blood clot and saved her life. I just read about your blood clots and that it was from the spinal shots. I've had those shots but hadn't realized that was a possibility. I guess everything has its negatives. Hope you have no more problems and are on your way to good health. Also hope that the shots at least got you out of pain. May the coming year bring good health.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I honestly don't think I would have survived!


Penrith reached just over 47 Sunday!
I'm still miles behind. Been with David's family for most the last 24 hours as well as all day yesterday with Vicky and family. Went to the Melbourne Museum. Great area for kids under 8. Admission of $15 but free for concession holders- which included Seniors and Pensioner so both Maryanne and myself got in for free. And David went shopping.
Good time with David's family.
Head home tomorrow taking out time. Probably 2 days. 
Seeing Cathy at 3.30 and then David has arranged to stay with his cousin 3 hours from Cathy! Why not Tuesday night I kept asking but no we are going after seeing Cathy.
Better just read now and not comment as I have 15 or so pages here and then the new TP to catch up on.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Penrith reached just over 47 Sunday!
> I'm still miles behind. Been with David's family for most the last 24 hours as well as all day yesterday with Vicky and family. Went to the Melbourne Museum. Great area for kids under 8. Admission of $15 but free for concession holders- which included Seniors and Pensioner so both Maryanne and myself got in for free. And David went shopping.
> Good time with David's family.
> Head home tomorrow taking out time. Probably 2 days.
> ...


I hope David is doing the 3 hour drive.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I hope David is doing the 3 hour drive.


I assume we will sharing the driving. I hope he does plenty so I can work on the Tunisian Crochet blanket for Gordon. But he could well do most as it is only about an hour to Cathy's. Will head there in the morning and see things there before going to Cathy's.

Keep trying to spell it Kathy becuase David's sister who whose place we stayed at for a few nights is Kathy.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> I assume we will sharing the driving. I hope he does plenty so I can work on the Tunisian Crochet blanket for Gordon. But he could well do most as it is only about an hour to Cathy's. Will head there in the morning and see things there before going to Cathy's.
> 
> Keep trying to spell it Kathy becuase David's sister who whose place we stayed at for a few nights is Kathy.


Sounds like you are having a great time!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> I assume we will sharing the driving. I hope he does plenty so I can work on the Tunisian Crochet blanket for Gordon. But he could well do most as it is only about an hour to Cathy's. Will head there in the morning and see things there before going to Cathy's.
> 
> Keep trying to spell it Kathy becuase David's sister who whose place we stayed at for a few nights is Kathy.


It is easy enough to put up the alternate spelling! 
I do hope it does not prove to tiring a day!
Although I am not sure what the predicted temperature is.


----------



## Teddy bear (Jun 23, 2016)

budasha said:


> Teddy Bear, here's the recipe for Oxtail Soup:
> 
> l oxtail, 1 tbsp fat
> 1 large onion chopped
> ...


Thank you, again, so much. I usually trust the old recipes, "Grandma" recipes - they had to make do with what they had, finding ways to make them hearty and great tasting!

I made it the very day you sent the recipe. I will admit I threw in a lot more carrots and celery, as I love vegetables. But then I will admit I was kind of concerned when everything came to the top. I had several inches that formed a covering for the top. No problem, just cover and put it on a simmer for several hours.

When I came back, the broth was a rich, golden brown, and all the vegetables were greatly reduced, sinking to the bottom.

I let it set in the fridge for a day and a half, allowing the fat to rise and solidify. Then came the task of clean the oxtails.

It seemed my almost 4 lbs. of bones multiplied to at least 40 lbs.! What a tedious job for the small amount of meat you garner. Those women of old, not only using everything (even the oink of the pig - my favorite saying), but had the stamina to clean the bones so their families gained every bit of nourishment they could! I always respected them, but even more so now. And then I thought of the modern day woman - would they ever clean oxtails? How many would even make soup from scratch? I know one of our three daughters does.

Anyway, now for the drum roll - the soup was DELICIOUS!!!!!

I almost added barely at the end, but since I had just made beef, mushroom, barley soup, I restrained myself.

Thank you again! Not only was my body warned, but also my soul - thanks to your generosity!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Teddy bear said:


> Thank you, again, so much. I usually trust the old recipes, "Grandma" recipes - they had to make do with what they had, finding ways to make them hearty and great tasting!
> 
> I made it the very day you sent the recipe. I will admit I threw in a lot more carrots and celery, as I love vegetables. But then I will admit I was kind of concerned when everything came to the top. I had several inches that formed a covering for the top. No problem, just cover and put it on a simmer for several hours.
> 
> ...


These kinds of soup are the best. One daughter would never keep a turkey carcass or ham bone to make soup, but the rest of the family enjoy the effort. I find it satisfying to use up every bit of it. I have a friend who makes her spaghetti sauce with ox tails.


----------



## Teddy bear (Jun 23, 2016)

RookieRetiree said:


> These kinds of soup are the best. One daughter would never keep a turkey carcass or ham bone to make soup, but the rest of the family enjoy the effort. I find it satisfying to use up every bit of it. I have a friend who makes her spaghetti sauce with ox tails.


Also so important to really brown the meat well, gives a richer flavor. I stumbled on that wisdom one day when I was distracted and my meat became browner than usual. Soup cannot be rushed.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

We are back home- arrived home around 9pm last night.
Will be trying over the next few days to catch up but as I am still on last weeks and haven't even looked at this weeks could well be relying on the summaries to see what happened this week.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Yes a day for inside for sure! We are to get to 42c here.... UGH. Cool change supposed to come through late afternoon they say. I hope so.


We went to the museum and then as Maryanne was going back for a rest I went with Vicky and Brett to a shopping centre. I got E out the car and simply said to Vicky to I'm going in not keeping her out here. By the time we came out a couple of hours later not as horrid though still hot and soon after the full change came through.

Well the blanket I was working on for Gordon won't be much use a floor one I suspect. I think I said he looked like he was almost ready to roll- well he is now rolling from back to front. And on a video they sent of him looked like he will quickly learn to drag himself as well.

On the way home we went through Mount Gambier. Driving down the street saw Stitch and Knit and then closing down sale. So while we had very little time I went while David got petrol.
30% of all yarn so I got the equivalent of 12 100gm balls of socks yarn. Only non-sock yarn was for a hat with a giraffe head on top. She loves giraffes and I have a blue hat kit which I kept for if G was a boy. So now they can both have a hat (hadn't been going to get her a kit but couldn't resist). Very bad start to 2018 as far as using up yarn but what is a sock knitter to do?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We have that same system. I think ordered a book with felted socks in it in October 2016 hoping to make them for my brother for Christmas that year, still haven't seen the book although it says I'm on the list????


Maybe 2018? Wonder if it is lost in the system somewhere? Or just extremely popular?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sounds like E is an adventurous eater???? I like chestnuts but they really don't have much taste & are certainly a different texture, st least the one we get


She will try anything- see how long it lasts. Maryanne would eat anything but is now much fussier. And her father is very fussy. How you make a child eat what is put in front of her when Daddy doesn't I don't know. Well He does at home- but only becuase they only eat things he will eat. Currently often cook two meals- just OK to my thinking. But by two my two ate the same as David and I. But David was happy to eat what they could eat and they ate most things put in front of them.
But Bretts mother used to cook different meals for each person becuase they so many were fussy. Just like their father is. So not sure what Vicky will do. She disagrees in principle but may find she just has to as Brett won't change.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> One of DD's friends brought us some roasted ones last year and they were wonderful.
> 
> I did think, though, what Margaret meant E didn't like was what we know as water chestnuts (common in Chinese food), which are not the same thing.


No these were chestnuts I think rather than the water chestnuts. Water chestnuts remain crunchy and these were very soft- I didn't like the texture that much either. But I did eat them rather than remove them from my mouth and put them on the plate. At least she out it on the plate!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well I'm finished here. Will head to the next week ready to start but guess I had better do a few things here. Have got a couple of loads of washing done but basically been online all day (now 2.30pm).


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> We went to the museum and then as Maryanne was going back for a rest I went with Vicky and Brett to a shopping centre. I got E out the car and simply said to Vicky to I'm going in not keeping her out here. By the time we came out a couple of hours later not as horrid though still hot and soon after the full change came through.
> 
> Well the blanket I was working on for Gordon won't be much use a floor one I suspect. I think I said he looked like he was almost ready to roll- well he is now rolling from back to front. And on a video they sent of him looked like he will quickly learn to drag himself as well.
> 
> ...


Good bargains you got there., well done. :sm24: Gosh Gordon is growing quickly... on the move already. LOL


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Good bargains you got there., well done. :sm24: Gosh Gordon is growing quickly... on the move already. LOL


Well after rolling at 3 months Maryanne slowed right down so no guarantee that he will stay quick- but he sure was managing a slight forward movement, though he wasn't trying to do that.


----------

